# Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season



## broadonrod

It's that time again! Holden Pasture - Low Fence Deer Lease LIVE Season THREAD. We will be posting all kinds of photos throughout the season. Trophy hunts-harvest ,management deer hunts, hog and varmint hunts, hits and misses! Follow and see wild low fence deer that progressed from last year and see deer that failed from injury and age as well this year. We will be posting lots of deer photos big and little, young and old, from the blind, trail cameras and LDP. Several of our lease members will be posting live from the stands and camp. We plan on sharing pictures of hundreds of low fence bucks scoring anywhere from 140" to over 200" B&C. Also see wild free-range deer estimated to be up to or more than 14 years old! This ranch is covered in old mature bucks! 
The Holden Pasture deer lease is a free range, low fence, no MLD, no DMP pens, no introduced genetics and no biologist just good ol fashion wild whitetail deer lease. We haven't flown it in years and run very few trail cameras keeping the surprise in the hunt! We feed heavy and hunt very hard. A few Management hunts are sold each year to help with the feed bill and other expenses but other than that its just family and friends having a good time. Subscribe to the thread and follow us on the hunts. Our hunters are 50/50 Bow and Gun hunters and we are looking forward to lots of South Texas free range monster buck action once again this season!

We are a small group of hunters that figure we only see 50-60% of our bucks yearly. There is no way we can cover all of this country just short of 15,000 acres our selves. 
We will randomly invite posters we meet here on this thread to come to the ranch and help scout for trophy and management deer throughout the season. So if you reply and would like to come hang out and do some videoing from the stands, have a few cold one around the fire make sure your Private Messaging works!

Our 5th annual Holden Roofing Youth hunt giveaway is being put together now. If you have a youngster and he or she would like to have a chance to come hunt with us on the Holden Pasture deer lease, keep an eye out here on the forum for the contest.. We plan on having it posted soon!

Also, we plan on taking more management deer off the ranch this year than last year. We will have a few "fill in hunts" available for hunters that can come on short notice between our already booked dates. Not being MLD, we have to use regular TPW whitetail deer tags and have a shorter season than most trophy ranches. These hunts will include lodging, meals and guide and start at 3500.00 for adults and 3000.00 for youth hunts. We are fully booked now but will have* some* days available later in the season once we see what we have so if you would like on this list email me at ... 
*[email protected]*

We are excited to get deer season started!

Brett Holden

*Double Down Deer Feed* _*"Its what we are feeding them"*_

*We call this young fella "TWEENAGER" He is no giant but we are pretty excited to watch him progress in years to come. He had tweeners last year but really added them on this season. I really like this young buck!*


----------



## Profish00

And were off,


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Great to see the thread started Brett. Going to be awesome to see in person the monsters the double down has grown. It's going to be a wild and exciting ride this year brother and I'm fired up to get it started.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Great to see the thread started Brett. Going to be awesome to see in person the monsters the double down has grown. It's going to be a wild and exciting ride this year brother and I'm fired up to get it started.


I'm ready my self! Its going to be a fun season!


----------



## BigBuck

*Season*

Looking forward to another great thread this year. The bucks you guys have are incredible.
Good luck to you all. 
Our Rocksprings bucks are looking good as well. Should be some old shooters around this year.
BB


----------



## rudytail10

Man I'm pumped season can not get here fast enough. It is amazing what the deer have done this year! I look forward to this every year and I can't wait to get there sooner the better. Me and my family would like to thank you in advance my brother see ya soon.


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> I'm ready my self! Its going to be a fun season!


102 degrees at 8:30pm just a week ago? Yuck, ready for fall.


----------



## bbridges

I'll come scout for you any day. Just an email away....

Good luck this season!

Brian


----------



## broadonrod

BigBuck said:


> Looking forward to another great thread this year. The bucks you guys have are incredible.
> Good luck to you all.
> Our Rocksprings bucks are looking good as well. Should be some old shooters around this year.
> BB


 Thanks and Good luck this season!!!



rudytail10 said:


> Man I'm pumped season can not get here fast enough. It is amazing what the deer have done this year! I look forward to this every year and I can't wait to get there sooner the better. Me and my family would like to thank you in advance my brother see ya soon.


Thank you Clayton! Its been a pleasure meeting you and your family! We look forward to having y'all back again this year!


----------



## broadonrod

Main Frame 8 said:


> 102 degrees at 8:30pm just a week ago? Yuck, ready for fall.


 Yes Sir! If that camera temp is right it was a hot one! I'm ready for a good cold snap my self.. Good luck this season!



bbridges said:


> I'll come scout for you any day. Just an email away....
> 
> Good luck this season!
> 
> Brian


 Ill keep it in mind.. At times we have 5-10 thousand acres per hunter mid season when several lease members are shot out. We keep 4-5 spare video cameras for guest.. Ill put ya on the call for help us scouting out a monster list :rotfl:.. LOL..

Thanks Brett


----------



## Calfroper81

Finally just what I've been waiting for. All I need now is a bag of popcorn and my camo and I'll feel like I'm in the blind once the pictures get to rolling in


----------



## Swampus

Cain't Wait to see ur pic's this year Brett!

Altho they do freak me out!!! Such Quality!
Doing it right......takes time and $.


----------



## WillieT

Man, I can't wait to see what you have in store this year. I love seeing the bucks on your place. In a way I can hunt through you and your guests. Looking forward to watching this thread throughout the year.


----------



## Folsetth

I enjoy following your post, I'd love to come help scout, fill feeders, or labor at the skinning rack.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick

Folsetth said:


> I enjoy following your post, I'd love to come help scout, fill feeders, or labor at the skinning rack.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's if you ever get a break from "cuttin all that cedar"....hey man, go to my place and fill those feeders bud lol


----------



## Folsetth

sea sick said:


> That's if you ever get a break from "cuttin all that cedar"....hey man, go to my place and fill those feeders bud lol


Lol, going to trim cedars at my lease this weekend. My Last weekend free until opening weekend.
You know I will bud, just need to find a weekend that works for both of us!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Calfroper81 said:


> Finally just what I've been waiting for. All I need now is a bag of popcorn and my camo and I'll feel like I'm in the blind once the pictures get to rolling in





Swampus said:


> Cain't Wait to see ur pic's this year Brett!
> 
> Altho they do freak me out!!! Such Quality!
> Doing it right......takes time and $.





shaggydog said:


> Man, I can't wait to see what you have in store this year. I love seeing the bucks on your place. In a way I can hunt through you and your guests. Looking forward to watching this thread throughout the year.


Thanks!!! I look forward to this thread every year now my self... Thanks for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> I enjoy following your post, I'd love to come help scout, fill feeders, or labor at the skinning rack.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! Your welcome to come fill feeders any time my brother! Only 70 stations í ½í¸&#8230;... It's like when you get finished start again. 
That's just protein! Lol


----------



## railbird

Sickem! I have fed DD at my place since it became available, we are in our 5th year of our feed program (1000 acres low fence). I'm somewhat jealous of the genetics on your place. We can't seem to get over the hump. I look forward to this thread each year. I use your ranch as the example of how to manage. I just wish i could convince my neighbors this system is the way to go. Thank you for doing this each year.


----------



## WildThings

Looking forward to enjoying the ranch through your cameras....don't let me down!!


----------



## timberhunter

sweet, looking forward to the pics. If you need some scout help the wife and I wouldn't mind coming to check out y'alls program in person if we have the time. pretty stellar operation IMP. good luck


----------



## broadonrod

railbird said:


> Sickem! I have fed DD at my place since it became available, we are in our 5th year of our feed program (1000 acres low fence). I'm somewhat jealous of the genetics on your place. We can't seem to get over the hump. I look forward to this thread each year. I use your ranch as the example of how to manage. I just wish i could convince my neighbors this system is the way to go. Thank you for doing this each year.


I saw the deer you posted earlier this year. They look great. Thanks for the kind words.. looking forward to the season!!!



WildThings said:


> Looking forward to enjoying the ranch through your cameras....don't let me down!!


Lol.. Well do our best .. Looking forward to getting in sine stand time.. Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

timberhunter said:


> sweet, looking forward to the pics. If you need some scout help the wife and I wouldn't mind coming to check out y'alls program in person if we have the time. pretty stellar operation IMP. good luck


Thanks! Good luck to you this season as well!


----------



## Sweetwater

best thread on the interwebs

can't wait for all the horn ****


----------



## 8-count

Wow.....this is such a cool thread. Thanks a million for sharing all the awsome pics. Good luck to all this upcoming season.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for the kind words! I'm going to start getting some deer pictures up. We haven't set in stands yet with cameras but have a few Trail Cameras set out. We put cameras on 5 feed stations at 3 different stands. We have a total of about 70 feed stations so we haven't cover much ground yet. Ill post pics from one stand for now, this stand is deep inside the ranch. Here are a few to get started with. Ill just keep this blind going for a while.


----------



## Viking48

Looking forward to seeing your monsters. Wanted to switch to DD but by the time it was available close or on the way to Mason it was pretty late so I'll give it a shot next year. If you need help scouting let me know - I'm retired and schedule is pretty open as long as it's not my chemo week. Not much help on hauling bags of feed - wear down pretty quick but can sure hold a camera.


----------



## STXbowhunt

Always enjoy this thread. Y'all should have another great season!


----------



## broadonrod

Viking48 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your monsters. Wanted to switch to DD but by the time it was available close or on the way to Mason it was pretty late so I'll give it a shot next year. If you need help scouting let me know - I'm retired and schedule is pretty open as long as it's not my chemo week. Not much help on hauling bags of feed - wear down pretty quick but can sure hold a camera.


 PM me a phone number and usually mid season the crowd thins out during the week.. I'm there just about every day of the season and lots of times we just have friends videoing for us from different stands.. Hopefully the feed will be in a few more areas soon.. We are working on that now.. Thanks for the reply!



STXbowhunt said:


> Always enjoy this thread. Y'all should have another great season!


 Thank you my brother! Hope you have a great season as well! I'm getting excited and ready to hit the stands..

Thanks guys!


----------



## broadonrod

Sweetwater said:


> best thread on the interwebs
> 
> can't wait for all the horn ****


Thanks a bunch! I'm ready my self we really enjoy sharing the season...



8-count said:


> Wow.....this is such a cool thread. Thanks a million for sharing all the awsome pics. Good luck to all this upcoming season.


 Good luck top you as well.. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## rudytail10

Things are looking good. Keep the updates and pics coming just amazing what some of the deer have done this year. Just think you haven't even see most of them yet! Going to be epic. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

I can't wait for the season to start been so busy with work lately, I can't believe it's already here again!!! I am looking forward to following the season again this year!


----------



## Brian P.

Best reading on the web, can't wait to see all the pics and all the stories about the happy youth hunters !! Thanks for sharing your place with us via your stories and pictures !


----------



## elkhunter49

It's going to be a heck of a year Brett, I can't wait to start shooting at em with my camera!!!


----------



## awesum

Really looking forward to your daily reports. I check them when I get in from the blind here at my place.

Good luck and I hope you have a prosperous and safe season. And watch out for those buzzworms.

Bobby


----------



## broadonrod

Brian P. said:


> Best reading on the web, can't wait to see all the pics and all the stories about the happy youth hunters !! Thanks for sharing your place with us via your stories and pictures !


Thanks ya Sir! Hope you have a great season your self!



elkhunter49 said:


> It's going to be a heck of a year Brett, I can't wait to start shooting at em with my camera!!!


Looking forward to having you and your beautiful wife back to the ranch this year Baker! Can't wait to get you and your camera in one of those ground stands! See ya soon.



awesum said:


> Really looking forward to your daily reports. I check them when I get in from the blind here at my place.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you have a prosperous and safe season. And watch out for those buzzworms.
> 
> Bobby


Thanks My brother! Hope you have a great season your self.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Things are looking good. Keep the updates and pics coming just amazing what some of the deer have done this year. Just think you haven't even see most of them yet! Going to be epic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We are seeing some good deer on the cameras. I hope the rest of the ranch is consistent with the 3 stands we are watching. 
Looking forward to having you and your family back again this year Clayton!



FISH TAILS said:


> I can't wait for the season to start been so busy with work lately, I can't believe it's already here again!!! I am looking forward to following the season again this year!


Looking forward to having you back as well Josh! It's going to be a fun one.. Get all that work finished up and see ya soon!

Ill get some more pics up in a few.. Thanks everyone for all the replies! It makes it worth while knowing people enjoy the pics.. We really enjoy sharing the season!

Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of pics from this stand Ill post pics from both feed pens at this stand location. We have a camera on the other feed pen as well.. I'm still going through the other card. Lots more to post from here..


----------



## 150class

Logged into this section of the Forum just to see if this thread had started up yet.... 
Tuned i for another great year


----------



## broadonrod

150class said:


> Logged into this section of the Forum just to see if this thread had started up yet....
> Tuned i for another great year


Thanks! I'm having a blast already! Headed back down in a couple days I hope.. John is down at the ranch now getting some things together.. I'm looking at Trail Cams wishing I was there! Hope you have a great season. Thanks for the post! Brett

This buck was an 8 point last year what a cool up and coming 10 with split brow now. Looking forward to seeing this young buck finish out.


----------



## Friotown

Looking good, can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## broadonrod

Friotown said:


> Looking good, can't wait to see what's next.


Welcome to the board!

Here is another buck we have a few years of history on that somehow jumped from an 8 point to a ..... 13? í ½í¸‰ we almost shot this sucker as a cull the last couple of years. 20-25" maybe 30" jump I guess. 
Pretty cool buck, lots of character.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Looks like yall are going to have another awesome year brother...looks like your deer herd has really propped since rider and I was down there 5 years ago


----------



## broadonrod

Flight Cancelled said:


> Looks like yall are going to have another awesome year brother...looks like your deer herd has really propped since rider and I was down there 5 years ago


Thanks for the post my brother! That was a cool hunt! We need to get you, your dad and grandpa down for a couple of days. It has progressed quite a bit. The last 2 years have been a major jump. Feeding this feed and feeding it year round has made an incredible difference IMO. Would love to have yall swing through for a couple hunts to see it. Tell the family we said hello!

On another note one of our lease members John sent me this pic this evening. He has a new pad! Wow... What a deer lease casa lol!


----------



## dlbpjb

It is going to be a great year!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Watching this and getting fired up!!! Awesome vid and true testament to what the double down protein can do for your deer !


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! I'm having a blast already! Headed back down in a couple days I hope.. John is down at the ranch now getting some things together.. I'm looking at Trail Cams wishing I was there! Hope you have a great season. Thanks for the post! Brett
> 
> This buck was an 8 point last year what a cool up and coming 10 with split brow now. Looking forward to seeing this young buck finish out.


Looks like he's ready for a hot doe. lol


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> Looks like he's ready for a hot doe. lol


I'm looking forward to seeing that young buck once he finishes rubbing out.. So far he is one of my favorite young bucks. I like that frame ..


----------



## broadonrod

dlbpjb said:


> It is going to be a great year!





southtexastrophyhunter said:


> I think so my brother! Thanks for the reply! Give me a call when your in the area and swing by for a cold one..
> Watching this and getting fired up!!! Awesome vid and true testament to what the double down protein can do for your deer !


I just watched that one again my self. I'm getting fired up.

I noticed another old 8 point on the video from last year watching it just now that is one of our camp bucks.. He is now a main frame 10 that added g4s plus split G2s making him a 12 and a droptine this year making him a 13.. 
I just clipped this picture off that video with my cell phone. Ill post his picture from this year in a minute.

Another old 8 point is now a droptine 13 point .. Hmmmm.... Must be something in the water.  lol

Thanks for the reply and post!

Last year..


----------



## broadonrod

This year. Camp buck 8 point to 13 point with a Droptine this year.


----------



## rudytail10

Man that's a stud. Hard to believe what they can do with age and the right feed program. Gonna be a great season can't wait to get down there and scout out some monsters for yall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Jones

Bret I wanted to let you know Tristan and I had an awesome time with your dad at the Cola Blanca Awards presentation last weekend! Thought this would be a nice picture to share since Tristan enjoyed being part of the winners circle this year! So here is our table of trophies from all those Double Down bucks. Can you say dominated the low fence division! Really shows off the management and feed program you guys have. Thanks again and we look forward to getting down there this season.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man that's a stud. Hard to believe what they can do with age and the right feed program. Gonna be a great season can't wait to get down there and scout out some monsters for yall.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clayton we are looking forward to it! Tell your wife I have her a good one located .. She saw him while hunting with Matt last year. He was a big 9 point. He is the same frame but turned into a 16 or 17 point can't tell how many score for sure until he rubs out. Lots of trash. He was the super old buck limping on his front leg last year the day she took her 2nd buck. Prob 10-11 years old, he popped and may be one of our better managment bucks taken this year. He is really cool, we have seen him 7-8 years in a row now at that blind. He has always disappeared for days at a time during season but may get a shot early. Just one we can look for when yall get to the ranch. Looking forward to it! It's almost time my brother and we really enjoy having your family down every year!


----------



## broadonrod

M Jones said:


> Bret I wanted to let you know Tristan and I had an awesome time with your dad at the Cola Blanca Awards presentation last weekend! Thought this would be a nice picture to share since Tristan enjoyed being part of the winners circle this year! So here is our table of trophies from all those Double Down bucks. Can you say dominated the low fence division! Really shows off the management and feed program you guys have. Thanks again and we look forward to getting down there this season.


Very cool M Jones! That's a great pic!!! My dad said he really enjoyed the company and spending the evening with you and your son. Thanks for helping him out as well. I had my boys B day party so we couldn't make the awards banquet this year. That contest always gives very nice prizes. The big bronzes prob weigh 10 lbs! That picture is really cool! Thanks again! Looking forward to see you and Tristan at the ranch again this year!

With this post reminding me. I'll get the youth hunt giveaway started soon. I planed on getting it up a couple days ago but have been super busy at the office.
I'll get it going ASAP! Any one with youngsters that want to participate this year get them ready to go. That's my favorite thread of the year .

I have some nice bucks still to post from our trail cam pics at that center blind. I'll get a few up soon. I have one Buck to put up and let everyone take a shot at scoring him. He is an old buck my dad has been watching about 5 years ... we may hunt him this year. It's his best head in the 5 seasons we have watched him. He should be 8 or 9 years old now... A really nice one for sure. 
His pics are on the computer. I'll put him up when I get a chance.

Thanks for all the replies! Can't wait to really get this thread rolling.. 
Brett


----------



## ROBOWADER

Super cool!!! Can't wait to start seeing the pics.


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Super cool!!! Can't wait to start seeing the pics.


Thanks my brother!!! Looking forward to the season for sure!!' Can't come fast enough..

Some of the guys are down at the ranch working and getting stuff together now. I still haven't had the time to get on the computer and post the buck I mentioned above we are thinking about taking, but here is a really nice one I got a few pictures of this week. I recognize this buck from last season. He will most likely get a pass this year just do to his age ... He should be 7 years old and in a safe part of the ranch so we will prob be letting him walk. This buck added a lot of inches last year and now this year again! His second year in a row with the double row of tines. 
This could end up being a monster buck IMO. Looking forward to seeing him after he rubs out.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

If this thread doesn't get you fired up nothing will. I'm sure it's going to be a lot of fun reading and looking at all of the great deer again. Thanks for making time to post all of the great pictures.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Awesome bucks & pictures, can't wait to see what this season brings!!! Good job!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the post my brother! That was a cool hunt! We need to get you, your dad and grandpa down for a couple of days. It has progressed quite a bit. The last 2 years have been a major jump. Feeding this feed and feeding it year round has made an incredible difference IMO. Would love to have yall swing through for a couple hunts to see it. Tell the family we said hello!
> 
> On another note one of our lease members John sent me this pic this evening. He has a new pad! Wow... What a deer lease casa lol!


Now that's the way to roll!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

M Jones said:


> Bret I wanted to let you know Tristan and I had an awesome time with your dad at the Cola Blanca Awards presentation last weekend! Thought this would be a nice picture to share since Tristan enjoyed being part of the winners circle this year! So here is our table of trophies from all those Double Down bucks. Can you say dominated the low fence division! Really shows off the management and feed program you guys have. Thanks again and we look forward to getting down there this season.


Wow!!! That's a load of trophies!! Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikey, look forward seeing you at the ranch again this season my brother! Always a blast! We sure have met some very cool folks on this forum! Look forward to having you back again!


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> If this thread doesn't get you fired up nothing will. I'm sure it's going to be a lot of fun reading and looking at all of the great deer again. Thanks for making time to post all of the great pictures.


You bet my brother! Looking forward to another season! Thanks for the post! I enjoy posting and sharing the pics as long as I know other hunters enjoy them. It's a blast posting this stuff. Looking forward to getting back in the blinds.



Copano/Aransas said:


> Awesome bucks & pictures, can't wait to see what this season brings!!! Good job!!


Thanks!!! Hope you have a great deer season! Matt is filling feeders and I'm stuck here at home:/.. I'm ready to get back to the ranch... Won't be long I'm almost caught up around here...
Thanks for the reply!

Here is a nice buck we have several TC pics of that I'm pretty sure is related some how to the buck I shot with my bow last year. Looks almost exactly like him. This buck will possibly get another year. Not sure yet we are looking forward to seeing him in person and rubbed out as well. We are pretty sure this buck is 7 years old .. Going through old pics now. Either way he looks like he has become a beautiful buck.

I'll get the other buck I mentioned up tomorrow to get some score guesses..

Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## broadonrod

Just got my buck from last year back from taxidermist. I think the buck above and mine may have been brothers. Mine grossed 190 and netted 182 I think. This guy looks like he could be pretty close to that.. Hard to tell on TC pics. 

Terry Bartee did a great job I think!!! He is a true artist!


----------



## LA Wader

Nice deer! Nice TC pics also!


----------



## elkhunter49

Great looking mount Brett. Your guy does good work!


----------



## broadonrod

LA Wader said:


> Nice deer! Nice TC pics also!


 Thanks! Terry has done all out deer for about 14-15 years now. Never been disappointed!



elkhunter49 said:


> Great looking mount Brett. Your guy does good work!


Terry is great! He does almost all of the deer taken on our lease. Most of the managment hitters use him now also. Thanks my brother! See ya soon!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a buck we are thinking about hunting this year. He is at the age we like to start shooting trophies. My dad has watched this buck for several years and he added lots of inches last year and this year. We are low fence so I'm only posting his picture because he is in a pretty safe area of the ranch and has never seemed to be very rangy. This buck will prob get harvested this year but not for sure. He may want to let him go one more year. I'm thinking whack him ðŸ˜Š

:ac550: How about some scores??????

Yall take a stab at him and if we end up taking him I'll post his score then... Keep in mind this buck will prob weigh 230-250 on the hoof. I'll bet he is an easy 200 lbs dressed prob more. He has some incredible main beams! 

Let's see some scores. 
Pic 1


----------



## broadonrod

Score this buck... Pic 2


----------



## Swampus

183 gross at a glance.

Every time I click on ur deer I want to buy a bag of protein....


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That thing is a horse!!!! Wow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

190


----------



## rudytail10

Close to the same score as the one he got last year. What a toad. Can't wait to get down there man. Super pumped. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511

192 gross ,what a hoss !


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> 183 gross at a glance.
> 
> Every time I click on ur deer I want to buy a bag of protein....





Mikeyhunts said:


> That thing is a horse!!!! Wow!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bowmansdad said:


> 190





deano5x said:


> 192 gross ,what a hoss !





rudytail10 said:


> Close to the same score as the one he got last year. What a toad. Can't wait to get down there man. Super pumped.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't know what he scores myself.. 
It will be interesting to see who gets it right once he hits the ground.. Thanks for the score guesses so far..

Keep them coming...  what a great chance to test your self scoring this buck.. I am all over the place on him.


----------



## railbird

I'll play. 199 5/8


----------



## btsander

*Score*

195 Class! Good looking deer for sure!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Big 8 point bucks- South Texas bucks eating Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks for the replies and guesses!

Here are a couple big main frame 8 ponts! I found these big 8s while going through some more Trail Camera Pictures. Look at that sucker under the protein feeder! The one on the right we feel sure is over 150. He is bigger and much heavier looking than last year and his sheds showed him to be about 153 last season... I hate to guess what the big guy eating protein scores! I'm getting pretty excited! Looking forward to the season.

I really like big 8s!


----------



## FREON

202 3/8


----------



## 8-count

What an incredible deer........201 6/8


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> 202 3/8


 Thanks for the reply!



8-count said:


> What an incredible deer........201 6/8


Thanks for the reply as well!

I'm looking forward to seeing that buck in person...

On another note... Even with a great years in the making watch out for deer falling in inches do to injury. With so much talk about culling 8 points here is a post some of you may find interesting.. This buck is not much compared to many we look forward to seeing this year. BUT.. this buck is def. off limits. He was injured toward the end of season last year and we were not sure he would survive with a bad front leg and back hip from fighting in the rut. This buck was a 7X8-2 years ago and a 8X8 last year. This year you can see he suffered in antler growth but seems to be super health looking now. Injury and infection can determine how many points and how many inches a deer puts on or loses each year. We look forward to this buck breeding and becoming a true monster again over the next couple of years. If we didn't know this buck he would be easy to mistake as a management deer or " cull"hwell:.. This buck was very heavy, more frame and lots of points before being severely crippled last year. With good feed, water and a lot of luck he survived! I will try and find his pictures from the past 2 seasons here on my computer. This 8 point was a nice enough deer before his injuries that we have his pictures on the camp wall..


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

i think that buck will push 200"


----------



## Jfreeman

199" beautiful buck


----------



## Boomhauer75

Don't take this the wrong way but this is a love hate thread. lol

I love looking at the animals you guys have. And I hate that we do not have those where I hunt! lol

Awesome animals that are due to the way you guys manage the herd! Great job!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> i think that buck will push 200"


Thanks hope he makes it! 


Jfreeman said:


> 199" beautiful buck


Thanks for the guess!



Boomhauer75 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but this is a love hate thread. lol
> 
> I love looking at the animals you guys have. And I hate that we do not have those where I hunt! lol
> 
> Awesome animals that are due to the way you guys manage the herd! Great job!!!!


Thanks a million! We work very hard trying to get these bucks to their maximum potential.

Thanks everyone or the replies!

Going through a few more pics this evening. Here are a few nice low fence bucks knocking out some Double Down Deer Feed! 
We are super proud of this protein mix.. We think this may be the best most powerful deer protein on the market. . I'll get several more pics up soon. This camera took 9000 pictures ... I just went through 1000 of them. We really enjoy sharing the pics! Thanks for all the comments and kind words! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Man this is some good stuff. You're blessed sir! Been following for a few years and don't plan to stop now. Happy Hunting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXbowhunt

I got 192"

It is also hard for me to give a deer 27+ main beams and I always under score on TC pics. 

Heck of a buck. I'm hoping he's closer to 200"


----------



## Bull Minnow

Wow! Simply amazing


----------



## broadonrod

fouL-n-fin said:


> Man this is some good stuff. You're blessed sir! Been following for a few years and don't plan to stop now. Happy Hunting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank You! Looking forward to getting back to the ranch soon and getting to see some of these bucks hard horn.



Bull Minnow said:


> Wow! Simply amazing


Thanks! I never get tired of looking at these bucks. Thanks for the reply!



STXbowhunt said:


> I got 192"
> 
> It is also hard for me to give a deer 27+ main beams and I always under score on TC pics.
> 
> Heck of a buck. I'm hoping he's closer to 200"


I agree 27" beams are long. I'm hoping this bucks beams are between 27-29" it's hard to score one off pics for sure. I still haven't set to see this ol brute on the hoof. Thanks for the reply and thanks for all the kind words everyone. 
Deer season is almost here!

Here is another TC pic of a couple more bucks. I'll post some more later. I'm getting fired up!


----------



## HunterGirl

*DD*

I am trying to get my feed store (Tolars in Woodville) to carry your feed as I am getting tired of driving to Praseks in El Campo. What is your minimum amount to deliver? 1 ton, 2 ton, 5 tons? Thank you.

HG


----------



## broadonrod

HunterGirl said:


> I am trying to get my feed store (Tolars in Woodville) to carry your feed as I am getting tired of driving to Praseks in El Campo. What is your minimum amount to deliver? 1 ton, 2 ton, 5 tons? Thank you.
> 
> HG


Ill bet there is something close soon. Ive heard there are several locations in the works as far north as the pan handle .. I'll check and see what the word is on East Texas. Thanks for the reply.

Here is another TC pic. I'll keep posting these until season gets fully fired off. One of our hunters is at the ranch now but I don't know if he is working or sitting in a blind... Hope he sends some pics. .. This bucks seems to like the camera. He is in about 50 % of the pics I've gone through at this feeder.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

those bucks are totally addicted to the double down!


----------



## rudytail10

Man it's getting close can't wait. Looks like it's gonna be a blast. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> those bucks are totally addicted to the double down!


Yes! Lol


rudytail10 said:


> Man it's getting close can't wait. Looks like it's gonna be a blast.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Check out all these mountain lions! LOL!!!

They ate all our deer! Now they are eating all our deer feed!!
Lmao


----------



## rudytail10

**** man. I got something for those as well. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> **** man. I got something for those as well. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We have our deer in self defense classes


----------



## broadonrod

We use the same **** over and over.


----------



## broadonrod

At the end of the day it all works out and they all get a little DD..


----------



## FISH TAILS

That's pretty funny looks like there may be a critter problem down there!!!

It's come on fast!


----------



## LA Wader

Very impressive TC pics! That's also one impressive heard of *****!

Good luck.


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> That's pretty funny looks like there may be a critter problem down there!!!
> 
> It's come on fast!


 I'm ready Josh!!!



LA Wader said:


> Very impressive TC pics! That's also one impressive heard of *****!
> 
> Good luck.


Yes the ***** are going to require a little more attention this season.

Here is a mystery buck. 
This is the only picture I have of him.. Or half of him lol.. looks like a pretty good one on this side though.. 
Looking forward to seeing his other side. 
Looks like an older buck that hasn't missed many meals!

I'll post more soon.. I have a lot of pics still..can't wait to get some live pics rolling..


----------



## broadonrod

This old buck cheated death last year. We hunted him with 2 different managment hunters. He may have scored 130 I would guess. He has averaged about 125- 130 over the past 4 years and always been a 8-9 point main frame showing indicators for kickers. Last year one kicker may have scored. This year he got pretty trashy .. Looking through the pics at different angles I think 16 points will score.. Another cull turns into a pretty cool buck. This is not the deer in the pic I just posted above.. Still hoping to see the other side of that one.


----------



## Charlie Brown

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies and guesses!
> 
> Here are a couple big main frame 8 ponts! I found these big 8s while going through some more Trail Camera Pictures. Look at that sucker under the protein feeder! The one on the right we feel sure is over 150. He is bigger and much heavier looking than last year and his sheds showed him to be about 153 last season... I hate to guess what the big guy eating protein scores! I'm getting pretty excited! Looking forward to the season.
> 
> I really like big 8s!


I love big main frame 8's too. Love looking a this thread. Thank y'all.


----------



## WillieT

Really enjoy watching your threads. It looks like it is going to be a great year for your hunters. Wish y'all all the best and look forward to following the journey.


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> I love big main frame 8's too. Love looking a this thread. Thank y'all.


Thanks for the reply! I like big 8s my self.. How about big 7s ... This buck will be hunted as a management buck this year.. Not because he is a 7 but he has lived a long life and spread his cool frame through out the ranch for years. He has been a 8 point - 11 point each year.. This year we are making room for younger upper comers at this stand so he will be on the list....

It took us a while but we finally came up with a name for him.. After putting lots of thought into it we are going to call this buck .... 7.... lol


----------



## ROBOWADER

That buck looks pregnant.......:bounce:



broadonrod said:


> I'm ready Josh!!!
> 
> Yes the ***** are going to require a little more attention this season.
> 
> Here is a mystery buck.
> This is the only picture I have of him.. Or half of him lol.. looks like a pretty good one on this side though..
> Looking forward to seeing his other side.
> Looks like an older buck that hasn't missed many meals!
> 
> I'll post more soon.. I have a lot of pics still..can't wait to get some live pics rolling..


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> Really enjoy watching your threads. It looks like it is going to be a great year for your hunters. Wish y'all all the best and look forward to following the journey.


Thanks!!! We are looking forward to it. Lots of surprise still left to come and that's the biggest part of hunting to me.. We have about 65 feed stations left that have had no cameras on them.. I look forward to sharing a lot of pics this year and knowing people are enjoying the hunts and pics with us makes it all that much more fun.. Thanks for the reply! Hope everyone had s great season this year!!! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> That buck looks pregnant.......:bounce:


He's having a DD baby!!! 
I haven't posted any fat deer yet! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a buck we will prob take this year as a management buck. We have watched this buck 5 seasons, maybe 6. This is his best antlers yet and he added some pretty cool character. He is going to make someone a nice trophy.. once again we are just making room for better up and comers and this buck "popped". This buck being considered a management buck is strictly do to his age and growth over one season with his replacement bucks in mind in this area of the ranch. ..

Since we are planning on one of our package or management hunters taking this buck does anyone want to try and score him. Remember these bucks are big body deer, take that into account when adding him up. This is great practice with nobody having the actual answer "yet"...

:walkingsmGive the score a guess.. We will post it once the deer is harvested.

www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## fisHRman

Always my favorite thread of the year. Thanks for taking the time to post pictures and videos.


----------



## 8-count

142


----------



## sundownbrown

impressive as always, looking forward to what the season holds


----------



## DEXTER

162"


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

163.5


----------



## hankscke123

1563/8


----------



## ShallowSport24

160


----------



## broadonrod

fisHRman said:


> Always my favorite thread of the year. Thanks for taking the time to post pictures and videos.


Thanks! This thread is a blast to me as well! I'm glad so many people are participating and posting on the thread! It makes it all worth while.. It's hard to sit here and wait for season to start. Basically living at the ranch 100-130 days a year it makes for fun times meeting new friends through the thread. We have met a lot of good folks on here. All of our lease members watch this thread and several either post or send me pics to post. It's lots of fun! Thanks for the reply.

Here is another picture I just took off the computer screen. Not a great pic but my internet is screwing up. I hate trying to score a deer off a cellphone copied picture. They do great for in the stand but not really scoring deer. It's all I can do for now ..

This shows the bucks beams a little better. I think someone will be super happy with this buck if they get a shot at him. He has always been a pretty smart buck. Almost all the pics I have of him are at night. He has been sneaking in on a few daytime photos though. 
The older he gets the more we have seen him the last 2 years but still a sneaky old sucker.

Thanks for all the guesses everyone. It's kinda cool getting to try out your skill of scoring with a good chance of getting the actual results. It's amazing how wrong I am every time I do it lol!


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> impressive as always, looking forward to what the season holds


Me too! Glad to see you back posting! Hope you have a great season! Thanks for the kind words as always.... Brett


----------



## dlbpjb

broadonrod said:


> I'm ready Josh!!!
> 
> Yes the ***** are going to require a little more attention this season.
> 
> Here is a mystery buck.
> This is the only picture I have of him.. Or half of him lol.. looks like a pretty good one on this side though..
> Looking forward to seeing his other side.
> Looks like an older buck that hasn't missed many meals!
> 
> I'll post more soon.. I have a lot of pics still..can't wait to get some live pics rolling..


The Mystery Buck needs to step away from the feeder! LOL! He definitely has a sweet tooth! Nice thing about that is you will know where he will almost daily, getting another pic of him is only a matter of time.


----------



## rudytail10

Hey Brett have you seen this guy yet. He's the one that would hang out at camp everyday I was there last season. He was at the feeder every night and some mornings. I took this the morning I stayed in camp. Just wondering what he might have done. Can't wait to get down there. Thanks for doing this thread again it's fun to tag along all season. See ya soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

I think we can get him eating out of our hands this year.


----------



## sotexhookset

160 4/8. 

Management buck? Lol. Saweeeet!


----------



## broadonrod

dlbpjb said:


> The Mystery Buck needs to step away from the feeder! LOL! He definitely has a sweet tooth! Nice thing about that is you will know where he will almost daily, getting another pic of him is only a matter of time.


Hey my brother! Hope all is well.. I think I found a picture of the mystery buck last night I'll post it up later. If your not out if the country all season maybe we can get you down to the ranch for a couple days this year.. Good to hear from you!!


----------



## FREON

158 3/8


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> 160 4/8.
> 
> Management buck? Lol. Saweeeet!


Thanks for the score.. As far as a management buck... He is a good deer... He is just at an age we hate to see him "melt" and fall without someone enjoying hunting him. I thought about hunting him my self with my bow.. He has done a lot of breeding and there are prob 10 bucks at that stand younger than him that score the same and much more. That's the reason we chose him as a managment buck this year. We don't manage off of score as much as age and max. potential. Most of our management hunters come to the ranch expecting to shoot an 8 point when actually they may be shooting and old 10-20 point that has popped into his best rack but not quite what the perminate lease members are looking for and watching big 8s walk away. This helps with our feed bill a lot.. Each year our management bucks are getting bigger. Since we swapped feed they seem to be showing more potential and inches. It's making it hard to choose which deer to take.. This old buck you just score is a trophy class low fence buck for sure but we have to make room for the bigger, younger upper comers.. We are already accused by the deer world of having 3-4 times to many deer lol.. These bucks we are posting will fool a lot of people. The body sizes and measurements between the ears can mislead some of the best. When the ears on these 225-275 lb bucks are straight out many of them will messure 20-21" tip to tip believe it or not. Last year we under guessed every trophy buck we took. Every one by 5-15".. The past 2 seasons our deer have gain so much body mass and antler mass the progress has made it hard for us to compensate for our selves when scoring them. Our average main beams on our trophy bucks I would guess are 25-28" we have taken a few 28-30" things like this make for big smiles and surprises when the bucks hit the ground and start growing.

Every ranch and even pasture to pasture on our place has different size deer. This can make judging age and score VERY hard. It can be tough choosing the management deer not knowing their history for sure.

Thanks again for the reply! I'll post up sone more to score later. We have several nice bucks we will be taking this year as "High End" management deer. It's just time to move some out :/..

Also Clayton... That is the young buck from camp.. He is one of our tamest bucks on the ranch. That's the one that walked under the covered cooking area while we were eating last year. He will get within 5-10' of you if your out there by your self.. He is going to be a great buck as long as he stays in a safe spot .. Many bucks from our camp area wonder to their death. Lol.. He has another 3 years to live minimum I'm guessing as long as he stays on our place. He put on some inches.. Mainframe 10 with a little kicker this year. He's getting wide.

Last year


----------



## broadonrod

This year. Camp time release feeder owner lol


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> 158 3/8


Thanks for the reply! I'm between there and 63 pretty much in line with all the replies. I really never get them right... I'm going to look for a side pic of him..


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Here is a buck we will prob take this year as a management buck. We have watched this buck 5 seasons, maybe 6. This is his best antlers yet and he added some pretty cool character. He is going to make someone a nice trophy.. once again we are just making room for better up and comers and this buck "popped". This buck being considered a management buck is strictly do to his age and growth over one season with his replacement bucks in mind in this area of the ranch. ..
> 
> Since we are planning on one of our package or management hunters taking this buck does anyone want to try and score him. Remember these bucks are big body deer, take that into account when adding him up. This is great practice with nobody having the actual answer "yet"...
> 
> :walkingsmGive the score a guess.. We will post it once the deer is harvested.
> 
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


157


----------



## rudytail10

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

You find this guy yet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick

^^^^^^^ that buck is borderline obese. Your guna have to start putting blood pressure meds and cholesterol medication in with the feed haha.
That buck needs Jenny Craig haha....healthy suckers...


----------



## Folsetth

sea sick said:


> ^^^^^^^ that buck is borderline obese. Your guna have to start putting blood pressure meds and cholesterol medication in with the feed haha.
> That buck needs Jenny Craig haha....healthy suckers...


Reminds me of someone we know that just can't seem to pass up a whataburger without stopping.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> 157


Thanks for the guess! I hope we get to see the result!



sea sick said:


> ^^^^^^^ that buck is borderline obese. Your guna have to start putting blood pressure meds and cholesterol medication in with the feed haha.
> That buck needs Jenny Craig haha....healthy suckers...


Man we have some fat ones! I'll post some pics later of a couple of really fat ones lol.. It is amazing how much body weight our deer have put on with this feed. They started to drop the weight around the 2nd weekend of regular gun season last year. 
It put our bucks and does in great condition during the rut. Going into the rut weighing above average last year I think really helped our herd. Coming out of the rut with above average weights and in great condition gives the deer a jump in recovery time allowing their bodies to finish out faster making for better overall antler growth the following season. Just my opinion but seems to be working for us. Feeding all year and not cutting off the deers food supply during the winter months is also one of the number one keys in our deer managment plan. After doing this for several years now I couldn't imagine cutting the protein off during season. Once it freezes and the deer are injured in the rut with nothing to eat and all the leaves-brush gone from the winter freeze.... It's the hardest time of the year on them. Again just my opinion.. Yes you may have to hunt them harder but... If they aren't reaching their maximum potential do to slow recovery from the harsh winter your shooting your self in the foot so to speak. I want to hunt big deer harder more so than small deer easier ... Once again just a point of view. Fat deer, big horns = happy hunters lol.. I think the Double Down Supplement deer feed is making them exactly that! 


Falsetto said:


> Reminds me of someone we know that just can't seem to pass up a whataburger without stopping.....
> 
> I'll tell ya one thing.. After being at the ranch and not going to town for about 30 days straight... A whataburger is like gold! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> You find this guy yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think this may be him.. I'm sure it is.. Not as good as I was hoping but a nice old buck with lots of points. It looks like he is 15-16 points. Just short ones lol.. Thanks for the reply !!!


----------



## broadonrod

Just going through some more pics looking for management bucks. Here is a nice slick 8 that did well this year. I remember seeing him several times last year. He is much prettier this season and not out of whack like he was last year. I think with his age , the area he is in, the quality of deer he is competing with in the area we will take him as a managment deer this season . He has been an 8 for a long time and this year seems to be his best year at 7-8 years old. He should make someone a nice deer this season! I think this buck grows quite a bit when he hits the ground. His body weight is prob going to put him around 200 lbs field dressed if I had to guess making his frame look smaller.
Hope to be posting him here with a smiling hunter this November! 
And no... him being an 8 point doesn't make him a managment deer.. His age and the crowd he hangs with makes him older and less desirable after watching him to 7-8 years old. Just saying before I get the 8 point pounding! Lol

Thanks again for all the replies!!! This thread has already been a blast! 
I have some nice bucks to post I have seen this eve.. I'll get some of them up soon.


----------



## rudytail10

Man I love those big 8s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man I love those big 8s.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is another nice 8. We have a few really good 8s this year. I'll post some more.. We still have only run cameras on a total of 5 feed stations and our camp blind. We may take a couple big 8s this year. I had one at my stand last year I'm looking forward to seeing this year.. Haven't put any cameras there this season. I'm planning on sitting there later this week I hope... Thanks for the reply Clayton! This 8 gets a pass this year.


----------



## wishin4fishin

*Guess????*



broadonrod said:


> Here is a buck we will prob take this year as a management buck. We have watched this buck 5 seasons, maybe 6. This is his best antlers yet and he added some pretty cool character. He is going to make someone a nice trophy.. once again we are just making room for better up and comers and this buck "popped". This buck being considered a management buck is strictly do to his age and growth over one season with his replacement bucks in mind in this area of the ranch. ..
> 
> Since we are planning on one of our package or management hunters taking this buck does anyone want to try and score him. Remember these bucks are big body deer, take that into account when adding him up. This is great practice with nobody having the actual answer "yet"...
> 
> :walkingsmGive the score a guess.. We will post it once the deer is harvested.
> 
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Purely a guess at 159 4/8


----------



## FISH TAILS

That's last 8 is flat awesome!


----------



## dlbpjb

broadonrod said:


> Hey my brother! Hope all is well.. I think I found a picture of the mystery buck last night I'll post it up later. If your not out if the country all season maybe we can get you down to the ranch for a couple days this year.. Good to hear from you!!


I will be around, getting home this next week and be home end of Nov to almost end of Dec.


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> That's last 8 is flat awesome!


I like that bucks frame as well Josh.. That buck has lots of potential IMO.



dlbpjb said:


> I will be around, getting home this next week and be home end of Nov to almost end of Dec.


Give me a call once you get settled back in to town and you feel like making the drive. Sounds like a plan...

I'll get more pics up later.. Just got in from doing a little catfishing on the river with the youngsters.. 
Thanks for the replies fellas..

Brett


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> sundownbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> impressive as always, looking forward to what the season holds
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Glad to see you back posting! Hope you have a great season! Thanks for the kind words as always.... Brett
Click to expand...

Thanks I appreciate it and your welcome


----------



## broadonrod

What do yall think about this buck.. It's a deer we had 5 years of history on. We are almost positive the buck is 8 years old in the picture estimating him to have been 4 years old the first year we started watching him at this stand. 
Look at his neck where it meets his brisket, look at his concaved head and swollen knees. It appears his ankles just above his hooves are starting to weaken . His belly line is no longer round but "squared" off with a major sag just forward of his hindquarters. He is not super heavy horned, he did add a small 2-2-1/2" fork on his right g2 as you can see he didn't have the previous year. 

1. Is this a deer that should be taken to make room for our younger upper coming bucks?
2. At 8 years old and adding 10" from the year before is this his year to be taken anyway and stop feeding him. 
3. With this medium frame and being typical except for adding a small fork on his G2 he is over the hill and done already. 


Now.. We have to shoot some deer on the place ... We have good deer already... Should this buck get taken or not. Leave him to 9 or make room for others with better genetics.. . 
Let's hear some opinions on this buck...

Not a trick question... This is last years pic and I have this years to post..


----------



## PortATrout

broadonrod said:


> What do yall think about this buck.. It's a deer we have 5 years of history on. We are almost positive the buck is 8 years old in the picture estimating him to have been 4 years old the first year we started watching him at this stand.
> Look at his neck where it meets his brisket, look at his conclaves head and swollen knees. It appears his ankles just above his hooves are starting to weaken . His belly line is no longer round but "squared" off with a major sag just forward of his hindquarters. He is not super heavy horned, he did add a small 2-2-1/2" fork on his right g2 as you can see he didn't have the previous year.
> 
> 1. Is this a deer that should be taken to make room for our younger upper coming bucks?
> 2. At 8 years old and adding 10" from the year before is this his year to be taken anyway and stop feeding him.
> 3. With this medium frame and being typical except for adding a small fork on his G2 he is over the hill and done already.
> 
> Now.. We have to shoot some deer on the place ... We have good deer already... Should this buck get taken or not. Leave him to 9 or make room for others with better genetics.. .
> Let's hear some opinions on this buck...[/QUOTE
> 
> IMO, if you need numbers off the place and there are better young up and comers (and I know there are) kill him if he is at the bottom of the totem pole. He may turn into a super stud somewhere down the road but when you have to shoot deer to keep your numbers in line then he may have to go. He looks like a mid 160 8 year old or older deer. If you can get the numbers you need before his comes up, let him walk. Or if you have a special guest or paid hunter that goes ape ***** over him then pull the trigger. I am faced with the same issue every year, but if he is a true trophy in someone's eyes then I'd love to see the smile on the hunters face when he or she kills him.


----------



## PortATrout

Just re read your post and I bet $100 you are going to make look stupid by letting him walk but I stand by what I said


----------



## PortATrout

Just re read my answer and I didn't really say kill or not. I'm betting he added a lot this year and will be an even better trophy to the hunter that shoots him.


----------



## broadonrod

PortATrout said:


> Just re read your post and I bet $100 you are going to make look stupid by letting him walk but I stand by what I said


No sr.. I think you wrote that as good as it could be written! This is a deer we actually learned even more from. We hunted this deer last year based on exactly the same thoughts you just wrote.. I don't think I could have written it any better my self than you just did. Your post was exactly how we looked at it.
My daughter was going to take the buck last year while I was hunting with her. When the deer walked out she said ...let's watch him one more year.. I said... The deer is done.. If you like him take him.., she said I'll wait.. It was against my better judgment.. I even text her later in the season asking her again.. Why don't you let me hunt this deer with a gentleman we have coming in today and we can hunt another one next year together .. She was not happy so long story short we left the deer. Well she ask me to put a camera on her stand.. I haven't shown her the pic yet.. She already ask if I saw him.. I told her yes.. This old buck like so many others we have been surprised by has blown up.. He should be 9 this year and as you stated maybe more. We put 4 years old in him the first year we saw him as I stated above but he could have been older. 
It's amazing just when we think we have these bucks figured out they through us a curve. The curve just keeps coming more often now with the Double Down. 
I'm fixing to tell her to look on here to see the buck lol..

She's wants to see him so I'll go ahead and post his pics up now.


----------



## broadonrod

Another


----------



## broadonrod

Head on is easy to see its the same exact frame.


----------



## PortATrout

I like your daughters style. I tell mine the same thing and the next thing I hear is the click of the safety going off!!!


----------



## broadonrod

PortATrout said:


> I like your daughters style. I tell mine the same thing and the next thing I hear is the click of the safety going off!!!


Lol.. She hunts pretty hard when she gets the time.. I think it's been 5-6 years since she pulled the trigger. I hope she gets a shot at her buck this year. It's about time you show us some more of your monsters...


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Another


That buck has turned into a stud. That is a beautiful deer.


----------



## deerslayer64d

I look forward to this thread every year !! Thank you brad for taking us along !! 
With the good rains this spring and the DD feed I know we are in for a real treat this year !! 
Again thanks for bringing us along Brad !


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys! Here are a couple of pics.. I was just going through 2 of the cards I hadn't finished looking at.. Here are just a few random TC pics. Ill post a few more in a minute.. Here is a nice looking 8 and another walking deer lol..


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of more before I head to the house..


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more TC pics.


----------



## Reynolds4

Some really impressive bucks. Looks like the hard work is really paying off. The only thing our leases share in common is the flourishing **** heard! Lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Reynolds4 said:


> Some really impressive bucks. Looks like the hard work is really paying off. The only thing our leases share in common is the flourishing **** heard! Lol.


Thanks! We def. have a **** prob lol.. Matt is preparing to wage war upon them :rotfl:..

Here is a cool time line.. I haven't looked for all the pictures from each year but here are 2 pics of this buck 4-5 years apart.. I'm not exactly sure how many years it has been without really going through years of pics on this guy.. Its amazing he even lived the first year.. Deer are tough animals. This buck broke one side of his skull off several years ago during the rut. Here he is 4 to 5 years ago and here he is this past June and the last picture was just recently taken from a TC. Kinda cool to see how tough they are for sure... Ill post more of this cool old war horse later in the season once we start seeing him on the hoof..


----------



## rudytail10

Wow that's crazy. They are very tough for sure. Great pics can't wait to get down there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Just started our Holden Roofing 5th Annual youth hunt giveaway.. Here is the link.. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1651658


----------



## Bull Minnow

broadonrod said:


> Just started our Holden Roofing 5th Annual youth hunt giveaway.. Here is the link.. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1651658


That sure is an awesome deal yall do! Thanks for doing it!!!!


----------



## Encinal

broadonrod said:


> Couple more TC pics.


Lookin good


----------



## broadonrod

Bull Minnow said:


> That sure is an awesome deal yall do! Thanks for doing it!!!!


Thanks!!! Tell your youngster GOOD LUCK!!! We really enjoy the youth contest!



Encinal said:


> Lookin good


Thanks Marko! I'm glad to see you posting over here.. Once you start showing your flash cards of monster deer from your place nobody will even click on our thread! Good luck to you and your dad this weekend! Looking forward to seeing what you end up taking this year!

Thanks for the replies fellas! Here is another TC pic.. Nice up-n-comer. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Another in velvet TC pic of a nice 12 point. This is a big bodied deer! It's almost time to start getting some pics of hard horned deer from the stand..


----------



## broadonrod

This 8 point last year became 13 this year growing g4s - split g2s and a droptine. I posted him already but here is a little better pic I found.. It's a pic of a pic but it's all I have.. I deleted this card to put back in the TC. He is another camp buck we have lots of history on.


----------



## Porkchop12

Good heavens!!! nice pics. I'll be following. Thanks guys


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> This 8 point last year became 13 this year growing g4s - split g2s and a droptine. I posted him already but here is a little better pic I found.. It's a pic of a pic but it's all I have.. I deleted this card to put back in the TC. He is another camp buck we have lots of history on.


Man I can't wait for season to start. Looking forward to seeing these guys rubbed out. As always great pics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Another in velvet TC pic of a nice 12 point. This is a big bodied deer! It's almost time to start getting some pics of hard horned deer from the stand..


I'll be down your way tomorrow afternoon Brett and we will see if we can find a few hard horned monsters that are willing to stand still long enough to be photographed. I can't wait, the Elk in New Mexico didn't cooperate so I hope my luck changes tomorrow evening! Later buddy


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Wow very nice deer what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> I'll be down your way tomorrow afternoon Brett and we will see if we can find a few hard horned monsters that are willing to stand still long enough to be photographed. I can't wait, the Elk in New Mexico didn't cooperate so I hope my luck changes tomorrow evening! Later buddy


Look forward to seeing you and your wonderful better half .. 
Hope they move for us tomorrow.. It's going to be pretty hot sitting in those ground blinds for sure.... I'm headed out in the morning. Looking forward to seeing what pops up! See ya tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## broadonrod

Porkchop12 said:


> Good heavens!!! nice pics. I'll be following. Thanks guys


Thanks! Looking forward to getting down to the ranch! Hope to have some new pics from the stand this week! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Wow very nice deer what kind of camera are you using?


If your referring to the trail cam pics, they are cheap stealth cams and a bushnell camera..

Baker will have some beautiful pics I'm sure this week. He is a very good photographer we really enjoy having at the ranch each year.


----------



## broadonrod

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Wow very nice deer what kind of camera are you using?


Also thanks for the reply! I see you just joined 2cool!

Here is another nice buck we hope to see hard horned soon. Another night owl we are not seeing come in during hunting hours. He looks like twins to another buck we are watching 4 miles away. So close it's scary... I had to show a buddy the other bucks picture within the same hour at the other stand the same night to convince him lol.. Letting these bucks get to the ages we do seems to be really helping carrying on their genetics. This buck shows multiple offspring are wondering the ranch out of deer we took in the past as trophies. Each year the genetics are showing stronger and we are learning just how much against the grain age really effects our heard. Watching deer breed at unbelievable ages is really starting to show. We are seeing bucks 7-11 years old breeding does. Actually we are seeing more mature bucks 6-9 years old breeding than any others. Last year we videoed 16 bucks breeding doe. 3 of those 16 we figured were 9-10 years old 10 of the other bucks we guessed were 6-8 years old with possibly a 5 year old or 2 in that group. The other 3 were a 2 year old 8 point and 2-2 year old 10s.. We are now seeing evidence of almost every trophy we have taken each year "at least 1 and up to 3-4" of their offspring like the deer in the pic. By letting so many get as old as we do many deer end up "melting"/ failing usually at 10-14 years old. Once being monster bucks now almost funny to even look at.. But the good thing is the outcome of the breeding for an average of 3-4 more years than many other ranches. This buck has done his time and breeding making his way as prob a 9 year old trophy that will be taken before he "melts".. I don't know what this buck scored but I hope one of our hunters ends up taking him.

I'm headed to the ranch tomorrow. I have 3 other ranches "hunters" coming by for a steak around the camp fire to discuss the Double Doen Deer Feed and our feeding program. It's going to be a fun opening bow season. Hope to have some good pictures to post from the blinds!

Thanks for all the replies and kind words! Hope everyone that is headed down to hunt this weekend gets their buck of a lifetime!! 
Brett


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Looking forward to getting there tomorrow Brett and getting to see some of these monsters in person.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

broadonrod said:


> Also thanks for the reply! I see you just joined 2cool!
> 
> Here is another nice buck we hope to see hard horned soon. Another night owl we are not seeing come in during hunting hours. He looks like twins to another buck we are watching 4 miles away. So close it's scary... I had to show a buddy the other bucks picture within the same hour at the other stand the same night to convince him lol.. Letting these bucks get to the ages we do seems to be really helping carrying on their genetics. This buck shows multiple offspring are wondering the ranch out of deer we took in the past as trophies. Each year the genetics are showing stronger and we are learning just how much against the grain age really effects our heard. Watching deer breed at unbelievable ages is really starting to show. We are seeing bucks 7-11 years old breeding does. Actually we are seeing more mature bucks 6-9 years old breeding than any others. Last year we videoed 16 bucks breeding doe. 3 of those 16 we figured were 9-10 years old 10 of the other bucks we guessed were 6-8 years old with possibly a 5 year old or 2 in that group. The other 3 were a 2 year old 8 point and 2-2 year old 10s.. We are now seeing evidence of almost every trophy we have taken each year "at least 1 and up to 3-4" of their offspring like the deer in the pic. By letting so many get as old as we do many deer end up "melting"/ failing usually at 10-14 years old. Once being monster bucks now almost funny to even look at.. But the good thing is the outcome of the breeding for an average of 3-4 more years than many other ranches. This buck has done his time and breeding making his way as prob a 9 year old trophy that will be taken before he "melts".. I don't know what this buck scored but I hope one of our hunters ends up taking him.
> 
> I'm headed to the ranch tomorrow. I have 3 other ranches "hunters" coming by for a steak around the camp fire to discuss the Double Doen Deer Feed and our feeding program. It's going to be a fun opening bow season. Hope to have some good pictures to post from the blinds!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies and kind words! Hope everyone that is headed down to hunt this weekend gets their buck of a lifetime!!
> Brett


Yes i did thanks.I just bought a Moultre GM-80XT gonna sit it up this weekend.Great pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Looking forward to getting there tomorrow Brett and getting to see some of these monsters in person.


See ya soon... I'm headed out now.


----------



## STXbowhunt

Does your dad have one picked out for this weekend with the crossbow?


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Does your dad have one picked out for this weekend with the crossbow?


 We are going to look at one hopefully this evening he may want to hunt Saturday. It's our first time to sit in blinds this year.. I have a feeling he's going to take his time hunting one this year. I hope he sees the buck I'm talking about and likes him I'm getting pretty excited


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## rudytail10

Ah. Home sweet home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Hope we see something.. It's hot!


----------



## broadonrod

100Â° Outside and here comes a buck walking toward the truck. Baker " Elkhunter49" and his wife Pam are headed to the stand with their camera... Its going to be a HOT sit this eve..


----------



## broadonrod

It has begun! First blood...


----------



## broadonrod

Looking good..


----------



## broadonrod

The first camp hog of the season..


----------



## sundownbrown

Perfect shot


----------



## Rack Ranch

Nice...


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Perfect shot





Rack Ranch said:


> Nice...


Thanks fellas!
I'm in the stand. It's hot! 
Here is my first buck to see from the blind the year. Good looking young buck.. Hope a few older bucks move this eve..


----------



## broadonrod

A couple of more bucks just showed up. They kept on going toward the water hole.. Just passing through its still hot!!


----------



## dbarham

broadonrod said:


> Thanks fellas!
> I'm in the stand. It's hot!
> Here is my first buck to see from the blind the year. Good looking young buck.. Hope a few older bucks move this eve..


Cool breeze on way!


----------



## broadonrod

It's getting pretty dark for pictures and several nice bucks are moving in. There are a few really nice bucks in the far feed pen but to late for pics that far away:/.. I will prob hunt here in the morning. Here are a couple from this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

1 more..


----------



## dbarham

Did this front make it? May get em moving


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Did this front make it? May get em moving


Little bit of north wind but still hot in the afternoon. Hope it's cooler in the morning.


----------



## Bull Minnow

I love those brows!!


----------



## broadonrod

Bull Minnow said:


> I love those brows!!


That buck did very well this year.. I love big brows too.

Here is one I watched for a while that is pretty cool. Not a big frame but lots of character. The guys saw some good deer this morning bow hunting but all were passed. Most of the deer left right at daylight.. My dad passed on one this morning.. Him and Matt decided to give him one more year .. I was hoping to see one hit the ground :/...


----------



## elkhunter49

Well I made it back to the swamp last night and I was welcomed home to a warm house and a locked up A/C compressor! Yea!!!!!! First let me thank Brett for the invite back to the Nunley Chittium this year to take a few photos. As we all know we can't control the weather and mother nature won this round. My wife and I had spent the last week in the souther rockies so to say we were not prepared for 98 degrees is an understatement but you have to go when you can right? We had a lot of fun and saw several *very *nice bucks . The monsters were most likely moving at night given the heat and a big full moon. Lots of quail showed up and I think it will be a better year for quail than It's been in many years. Here are a few to view! Later Folks, Baker


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Well I made it back to the swamp last night and I was welcomed home to a warm house and a locked up A/C compressor! Yea!!!!!! First let me thank Brett for the invite back to the Nunley Chittium this year to take a few photos. As we all know we can't control the weather and mother nature won this round. My wife and I had spent the last week in the souther rockies so to say we were not prepared for 98 degrees is an understatement but you have to go when you can right? We had a lot of fun and saw several *very *nice bucks . The monsters were most likely moving at night given the heat and a big full moon. Lots of quail showed up and I think it will be a better year for quail than It's been in many years. Here are a few to view! Later Folks, Baker


It was a pleasure having you and Pam down as always! Great pics Baker! Hope it is cooler next time yall head this way! Glad you made it home safe! That's a long drive...

Matt and my dad are back to bow hunting.. They are hunting a nice buck this eve.. Hope they decide to take this one..

I'm in my bow stand.. Deer are just starting to move in... It's still pretty hot down here.. We have several lease members in blinds this evening plus a few guest. PortAtrout here on 2cool is in one of our blinds this eve taking pictures.. Super nice meeting him this afternoon! Hope he sees something worth looking at this evening... He has some monster deer on his place down the road.. 
I'll post some pics soon bucks are starting to move in..


----------



## LA Wader

Very impressive animals! Good luck this season!


----------



## broadonrod

LA Wader said:


> Very impressive animals! Good luck this season!


Thanks! We saw some new bucks yesterday eve and this morning.. I have been in **** patrol today... Caught 12 last night at one stand.. 2 separate feed pens.


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## broadonrod

......


----------



## broadonrod

15 more tons of Double Down Deer Feed just delivered ..


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the camp guard dog.. He likes to sleep under the trucks lol


----------



## broadonrod

See lol..


----------



## Lagunaroy

Are you gonna sell DD coonskin caps? I need three for the grandsons.

Looks like that truck driver may have sampled some of his load...just sayin.


----------



## dbarham

Lmao tore them ***** up


----------



## broadonrod

Lagunaroy said:


> Are you gonna sell DD coonskin caps? I need three for the grandsons.
> 
> Looks like that truck driver may have sampled some of his load...just sayin.


Now that's funny!!!!! Lmao!


----------



## MR. L.

*camp dog*

I would think this camp dog needs a permanent RESTING spot under the trucks


broadonrod said:


> Here is the camp guard dog.. He likes to sleep under the trucks lol


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> ...


Love seeing this, great job


----------



## broadonrod

One of our new lease members Chris is hunting with me this eve.. A couple of bucks starting to show up. We are at my blind looking for a big deer I have watched for a few years now. This is my third evening to sit here this week and haven't seen him yet. . I'll post more pics when more bucks show up.


----------



## broadonrod

Something is coming..


----------



## broadonrod

Another one is about to step out...


----------



## broadonrod

Few more showing up..


----------



## broadonrod

Few more bucks headed this way..


----------



## PortATrout

Had the opportunity to meet Brett and see his hunting operation this weekend on the Nunneley Chittam Ranch. First class guy and the things he is doing are certainly working. It isn't easy or cheap to grow big deer, it takes a lot of effort, time, and money to accomplish it and he done it well. Thanks again for letting me be a part of your group and I would love for you to come over my way sometime and see what we do. It is polar opposite to your operation but i am proud of what we have done in the last 10 years. 

Thanks again,
PortATrout


----------



## jgale

That's a **** haul! They look like they have been enjoying the double down as well  Those bucks are looking fat and happy.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Send all the ***** over to Jason and Josh's stand... They don't mind feeding them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

PortATrout said:


> Had the opportunity to meet Brett and see his hunting operation this weekend on the Nunneley Chittam Ranch. First class guy and the things he is doing are certainly working. It isn't easy or cheap to grow big deer, it takes a lot of effort, time, and money to accomplish it and he done it well. Thanks again for letting me be a part of your group and I would love for you to come over my way sometime and see what we do. It is polar opposite to your operation but i am proud of what we have done in the last 10 years.
> 
> Thanks again,
> PortATrout


It was great meeting you Buck! Your welcome any time! I'm looking forward to getting a chance to see some of your deer also.. It was a pleasure! Talk to ya soon my brother.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> That's a **** haul! They look like they have been enjoying the double down as well  Those bucks are looking fat and happy.


They are fat! 
See ya next weekend!



Mikeyhunts said:


> Send all the ***** over to Jason and Josh's stand... They don't mind feeding them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's too late for that particular group of ***** Mikey... 

Didn't see the big deer I was hoping to see this eve.. Maybe tomorrow..... Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## fisHRman

*Question*



broadonrod said:


> A couple of more bucks just showed up. They kept on going toward the water hole.. Just passing through its still hot!!


Scrolling back through to see what I may have missed and saw this pic. Just for my own education, how old would you say these two bucks are? The one on the right looks much older, and what most hunters would call mature. I know its hard to tell off one pic, but just wondering what you thought. Thanks.

Well nuts - it didnt post the picture. It is the one in post #188 I think.


----------



## broadonrod

fisHRman said:


> Scrolling back through to see what I may have missed and saw this pic. Just for my own education, how old would you say these two bucks are? The one on the right looks much older, and what most hunters would call mature. I know its hard to tell off one pic, but just wondering what you thought. Thanks.
> 
> Well nuts - it didnt post the picture. It is the one in post #188 I think.


The buck on the right will be taken as a management deer this year.. I'm guessing he is somewhere 6-8 years old.. His frame doesn't grab us and there are much better bucks in the area so he will be hunted for sure as a package or youth hunt to help pay for feed.

The buck on the left IMO is a baby giant, he has several indicators showing that he will more than likely become a multiply pointed monster over the next few years . I watched this buck last year about every day I sat in this stand. I'm almost positive this buck is 3 years old. He is a feeder hound and almost doubled in size this year. His strange looking face makes him easy to recognize and his frame is exactly the same just much bigger this year. I really look forward to watching him grow for several more years.

After years of watching the bucks here we have realized 7-9 years old is a mature deer. 10-12 years old is a coin toss meaning many of our old bucks will explode even at this age and many of them "melt" and shrink up. Over all I would say our best bucks are taken at 9 years old BUT... Many failures are to be expected also letting them go that long.

We have also learned by leaving these old bucks to reach these ages you MUST feed year round IMO. It would be a waisted effort trying to grow these bucks to reach their max potential at 9-10 years old with out a really good feed program in place and not cutting their feed off during season. The 4 bucks on this list so far for this year are 7,9, 10 and 10 years old. At least we think.. The 7 year old may get a pass but he was an 8 point that grew 10 extra points this year becoming an 18 point. We might leave him... Not sure yet. These old 9-10 and 11 year old bucks really seem to do better in a drought year when they keep their heads stuck in the protein feeders more so than a wet year like we have had this year. Just my opinion but it seems to be consistent on our harvest here.. 
Thanks for the reply!!! 
Brett


----------



## fisHRman

broadonrod said:


> The buck on the right will be taken as a management deer this year.. I'm guessing he is somewhere 6-8 years old.. His frame doesn't grab us and there are much better bucks in the area so he will be hunted for sure as a package or youth hunt to help pay for feed.
> 
> The buck on the left IMO is a baby giant, he has several indicators showing that he will more than likely become a multiply pointed monster over the next few years . I watched this buck last year about every day I sat in this stand. I'm almost positive this buck is 3 years old. He is a feeder hound and almost doubled in size this year. His strange looking face makes him easy to recognize and his frame is exactly the same just much bigger this year. I really look forward to watching him grow for several more years.
> 
> After years of watching the bucks here we have realized 7-9 years old is a mature deer. 10-12 years old is a coin toss meaning many of our old bucks will explode even at this age and many of them "melt" and shrink up. Over all I would say our best bucks are taken at 9 years old BUT... Many failures are to be expected also letting them go that long.
> 
> We have also learned by leaving these old bucks to reach these ages you MUST feed year round IMO. It would be a waisted effort trying to grow these bucks to reach their max potential at 9-10 years old with out a really good feed program in place and not cutting their feed off during season. The 4 bucks on this list so far for this year are 7,9, 10 and 10 years old. At least we think.. The 7 year old may get a pass but he was an 8 point that grew 10 extra points this year becoming an 18 point. We might leave him... Not sure yet. These old 9-10 and 11 year old bucks really seem to do better in a drought year when they keep their heads stuck in the protein feeders more so than a wet year like we have had this year. Just my opinion but it seems to be consistent on our harvest here..
> Thanks for the reply!!!
> Brett[/QUOTE
> 
> Well I was thinking 3.5 on the left and at least 5.5 on the right so I didn't do too bad. Thanks for the prompt response as I know you are very busy right now. I also think the buck on the left will be a good one in a couple of years, especially with the way y'all feed. He will be fun to watch.
> 
> I am reallly looking forward to your pics this year. With the wet spring and the new feed, I believe y'all are going to see some monsters. Can't wait for the rut when the ones that you never see show up!


----------



## broadonrod

fisHRman said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> The buck on the right will be taken as a management deer this year.. I'm guessing he is somewhere 6-8 years old.. His frame doesn't grab us and there are much better bucks in the area so he will be hunted for sure as a package or youth hunt to help pay for feed.
> 
> The buck on the left IMO is a baby giant, he has several indicators showing that he will more than likely become a multiply pointed monster over the next few years . I watched this buck last year about every day I sat in this stand. I'm almost positive this buck is 3 years old. He is a feeder hound and almost doubled in size this year. His strange looking face makes him easy to recognize and his frame is exactly the same just much bigger this year. I really look forward to watching him grow for several more years.
> 
> After years of watching the bucks here we have realized 7-9 years old is a mature deer. 10-12 years old is a coin toss meaning many of our old bucks will explode even at this age and many of them "melt" and shrink up. Over all I would say our best bucks are taken at 9 years old BUT... Many failures are to be expected also letting them go that long.
> 
> We have also learned by leaving these old bucks to reach these ages you MUST feed year round IMO. It would be a waisted effort trying to grow these bucks to reach their max potential at 9-10 years old with out a really good feed program in place and not cutting their feed off during season. The 4 bucks on this list so far for this year are 7,9, 10 and 10 years old. At least we think.. The 7 year old may get a pass but he was an 8 point that grew 10 extra points this year becoming an 18 point. We might leave him... Not sure yet. These old 9-10 and 11 year old bucks really seem to do better in a drought year when they keep their heads stuck in the protein feeders more so than a wet year like we have had this year. Just my opinion but it seems to be consistent on our harvest here..
> Thanks for the reply!!!
> Brett[/QUOTE
> 
> Well I was thinking 3.5 on the left and at least 5.5 on the right so I didn't do too bad. Thanks for the prompt response as I know you are very busy right now. I also think the buck on the left will be a good one in a couple of years, especially with the way y'all feed. He will be fun to watch.
> 
> I am reallly looking forward to your pics this year. With the wet spring and the new feed, I believe y'all are going to see some monsters. Can't wait for the rut when the ones that you never see show up!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Hope you have a great season... I'm still sitting in one stand waiting out a buck that won't show him self.. I'll post up some pics this eve if I see any new ones.
> 
> Here is a buck I got on trail cam that I think is a brother or cousin to a nice buck I already posted.. I'll post both of them. The one we just saw this morning on trail cam is a main frame 12 the other is a main frame 10.. They look very similar to me though..
> 
> Here is the new buck.
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the other buck I already posted.. Same area on the ranch. Look very similar to me.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Man you have some great bucks there.


----------



## HunterGirl

*DD*

I filled my feeder with my last 5 bags of DD yesterday. Man, are they killing it. Anyway, I was wondering if there are any feed stores selling DD closer than Praseks (El Campo) than where I live in Alvin? It is great stuff. Thank you.

HG


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Do you mix the DD feed in with corn or do you have a seperate feeder for the DD feed? thinking of trying it my self.


----------



## broadonrod

HunterGirl said:


> I filled my feeder with my last 5 bags of DD yesterday. Man, are they killing it. Anyway, I was wondering if there are any feed stores selling DD closer than Praseks (El Campo) than where I live in Alvin? It is great stuff. Thank you.
> 
> HG


 I'll see what we can do about a Location that direction..
I'm glad to hear they are liking it.. We just filled a bunch of feeders this week as well. I'll work on it... Thanks for the reply!



Flapp'n Shad said:


> Do you mix the DD feed in with corn or do you have a seperate feeder for the DD feed? thinking of trying it my self.


No need to mix the Double Down with corn... We have separate feeders that feed a little corn during hunting season..
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

Few deer moving in.. Overcast this eve.. May be a good hunt today.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is an old buck that will be on the list of management deer this year. He is an old one!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

looks like your going to have a great deer season with tons of great deer to hunt! i can't wait to get to south texas myself, nothing better than deer hunting. i hope everyone has a safe and successful hunting season.


----------



## broadonrod

Yesterday eve was pretty incredible. 4 hunters went to stands and all 4 of us had some of the best bucks ever show up. Watching the videos last night and BSing around the fire was one to remember.. I had my Nikon with me but caught myself only grabbing the video camera as the deer at my stand stepped out..
The text messages coming in to me from the other hunters made the day even better.. We added 2 more Hunters this season and they seemed to be pretty excited about their new spots we set up . 

We have only sat in a total of 7 stands out of 33 so far and a couple of those stands only once.. Bragging on the Double Down Deer Feed again yesterday evening not one of my bucks over 135" ate corn... Only protein... One of our other hunters said the same thing.. I'm going to move stands this evening.. I saw the buck I was looking for the past 5 days yesterday eve he is a nice one and he just rubbed out I will post a pic of him off the TV in a while.. . 

Here is Joe shed hunting around the camp tank..


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> looks like your going to have a great deer season with tons of great deer to hunt! i can't wait to get to south texas myself, nothing better than deer hunting. i hope everyone has a safe and successful hunting season.


We are getting set up to hunt a nice buck now.. My dad is going to hunt a buck with the crossbows... Good luck to you my brother.. Give me a call when your down this way...

Just wrapping up getting the bow stand in place..


----------



## broadonrod

The old man is getting fired up! He put some brush together today..


----------



## broadonrod

Ready to go!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to your dad I hope he nails a giant. I cant wait to get back down there had a blast this past weekend. All the new guys are super cool and it was a pleasure meeting them. It is nice to sit around a camp of like minded hunters that get excited looking for the right deer. Looking forward to my return it is going to be a very fun season. Stay safe and good luck this evening.


----------



## STXbowhunt

Good luck to you and your dad, Brett! What time are y'all heading to the stand? I'll be checking in frequently. lol


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck to your dad I hope he nails a giant. I cant wait to get back down there had a blast this past weekend. All the new guys are super cool and it was a pleasure meeting them. It is nice to sit around a camp of like minded hunters that get excited looking for the right deer. Looking forward to my return it is going to be a very fun season. Stay safe and good luck this evening.


Thank Clayton! Always a pleasure.
Adding 2 More management hunters and 2 more full members will help us cover a little more country this year.. Plus more fun at camp .. We all look forward to having you back soon my brother!



STXbowhunt said:


> Good luck to you and your dad, Brett! What time are y'all heading to the stand? I'll be checking in frequently. lol


Just catching up.. We are in the stand now. We are actually looking at another buck other than the one we set up on earlier.. I'm with my dad now... This buck is not quiet as big as the buck we set up on earlier but a very good looking deer with lots of character.. He may take this deer if he shows.. Deer are starting to pile in now.. 
Thanks for the reply! Fingers crossed and arrow ready to fly..


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Clayton is was very nice to meet you also this week. Looking forward to sharing a campfire with you again. We are super excited to be a part of Brett's family here at the chittam. The company and hospitality are second to none. Also I've hunted several ranches before being fortunate enough to become a member here and this place by far is phoneminal. Never have I see what true management and quality feed can do for deer. The double down protein is crazy good and to see deer not pay attention to the corn feeders and dive strait into the double down is unreal!! I guess we are gonna have to start feeding the double down out of our road feeders instead of corn because that's surely what they prefer.


----------



## broadonrod

The buck we are looking for is at the protein feeder now....we have several does and smaller bucks in the corn at 5-20 yards.. We need him to head this way! His head is a bloody mess! Looks like he started rubbing out today.. 

Another really nice buck just showed while I was typing....


----------



## broadonrod

All 4 good bucks ate at the protein feeder and just headed off.. Only a few doe left eating corn.. Maybe tomorrow ... :/


----------



## FISH TAILS

Keep the pics coming!! It was nice to meet all the new members and spend time with everyone this weekend. Being back in the concrete jungle makes time drag on. I am really looking forward to being in the blind again real soon.
Hope Don gets him in the morning!


----------



## ROBOWADER

I hope your Dad gets him! Waiting on pics....


----------



## STXbowhunt

Did y'all hunt this morning?


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

This is killing me!!


----------



## broadonrod

No deer this morning :/.... Getting some of these bucks in bow range can be a challenge for sure.. Unless your not carrying a bow! Lol
I will prob hunt with my dad again this evening.. John and Joe hunted this morning but I haven't talked to them yet.
Hope to get a shot at the buck my dads hunting this eve..


----------



## broadonrod

Chris did take out this trophy jack rabbit with his new bow. Look at the size of this jack rabbit lol!


----------



## broadonrod

Chris did text me this pic of a deer he videoed from his new stand also. I think the jack rabbit was just a bonus walking to his truck lol!


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

More pictures!!


----------



## broadonrod

Fixing to head out with the old man.. We set up 20 yards from one of the free choice protein feeders and shut off all 3 corn feeders in the area.. It's super hot down here.. Not looking forward to this ground blind again! I hope he gets a shot at **** at him this eve..


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck I hope he gets him as well. I bet it's like a sauna in that thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck I hope he gets him as well. I bet it's like a sauna in that thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and yes lol


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck to him and I wish I was still there to hold those horns when he gets him !


----------



## jgale

Good luck Don!


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are moving into bow range.. Old man just waiting on the right one.. Quick shot with my cell phone.. 10 yards..


----------



## dbarham

Awesome man enjoy it


----------



## deerslayer64d

Good luck !!


----------



## broadonrod

Nailed him!!!!! I'm shaking like a leaf and I didn't even shoot!
Shot looked great!!! Wooooo hoooo!


----------



## deerslayer64d

Man that's great !!!! Tell him congrats !! 
Great Memories being made right there !!!


----------



## rudytail10

Sweet. That's great man tell don congrats can't wait to see him. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Found him!!! He's a toad!! Pics ASAP trying to beat the dark


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Tell don congrats for me. Just my luck I leave and y'all get it done  oh well super pumped for him. Wish I could be there to see him in person and celebrate with y'all I know you are super excited for him and I'm sure he's fired up ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## dbarham

Bad *** man wtg to your pops!!


----------



## broadonrod

Almost to camp ... This buck is much bigger than we expected .. The old man is stoked I will post pictures as soon as I get a drink in my hand


----------



## finz

Awesome, waiting patiently.


----------



## WillieT

Ready to see him. Congrats to your dad.


----------



## Josh5

Come'on we are all holding our breath.

Congrats to your dad!


----------



## AirbornXpress

Drink the drink and take the pics


----------



## wishin4fishin

I'm betting there is some brandy and crown flowing in camp. Congrats Don. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## jgale

That's awesome! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Brian P.

What's more intense..... 

1) Sitting in the blind waiting for a deer to come out
2) Sitting in front of the computer waiting for Brett to post pics ?

#2 !!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Unloading for pics! Omg we are pumped up!!!! Pics coming soon!!!! My dad is glowing!!!


----------



## Pudd1974

#2


----------



## jgale

Rumor has it that this typical 10 with a couple kickers is rough scoring over 200"!! I don't know the records that well but it very well may be a new pope and young low fence record! Congrats Don! When I was there this past weekend he was hunting one even bigger than this but switched over to hunt this one yesterday evening because he liked his character. I can't wait to see the pics and see this giant in person!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Can't wait to see the pic of the smile and the buck!!


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Rumor has it that this typical 10 with a couple kickers is rough scoring over 200"!! I don't know the records that well but it very well may be a new pope and young low fence record! Congrats Don! When I was there this past weekend he was hunting one even bigger than this but switched over to hunt this one yesterday evening because he liked his character. I can't wait to see the pics and see this giant in person!


Thanks everyone!!!! My dad is pretty pumped up.. He will be 80 years old in December and I am so proud for him! We rough scored this low fence monster buck well over 200" I'll score him tight in the morning.. Sorry for the delay.. We have been busy .. Here is his pic. I have the entire hunt on video and it's so cool.. He took him with a crossbow. We were hunting a very good deer for the past few days but decided to let him live another season and moved to this buck.. It all worked out perfect!!
Thanks for all the replies!!! 
Mass over 40"
Beams 28 and change and 29" just to give him some scale. 
Brett Holden


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Holy ****!!! That is awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

2 deer over 200" in two years with a crossbow on low fence! Surely that's never happened in south Texas before.!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well thanks for the kind words fellas... This is the latest I've stayed up in a while.. We just watched the video about 10 times.. I'll post a bunch of pics and a little story on my dads buck sometime later in the morning. I found a deer I think I'm going to hunt this season a few days ago. John is hunting a nice buck at his stand in the morning., hope he gets him! It was a great and fun evening.. Thanks again for the replies on the old mans deer.. We are all super proud of him..

Also look at what this deer weighed on the hoof!!!


----------



## broadonrod

... Double Down Deer Feed 
8 year old buck.


----------



## Forty Creek

Congrats to your dad, that is an amazing buck!!!!


----------



## Cynoscion

285lb. live weight!? WOW!!!!


----------



## M16

What an awesome buck. Congrats to your dad.


----------



## Brushpoppin

Â¡Muy chingon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPTH143

Congrats to your dad! Another buck of a lifetime!!!


----------



## elkhunter49

Awesome buck Brett, congrats to you and Don on a great animal. Well done brother!!!!


----------



## BretE

Congrats to your Dad Brett, helluva deer!!!......


----------



## Charlie Brown

:texasflag Awesome!! Please show a pic of that bad boy on the hoof.


----------



## buckwild

Heck of a buck!!! Congrats to the both of you..


----------



## Charlie Brown

Charlie Brown said:


> :texasflag Awesome!! Please show a pic of that bad boy on the hoof.


Nevermind I see you did a couple days ago! Sun of a gun that's a beast.


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Sweeet!!!!!!*

WOW!:brew2:



broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone!!!! My dad is pretty pumped up.. He will be 80 years old in December and I am so proud for him! We rough scored this low fence monster buck well over 200" I'll score him tight in the morning.. Sorry for the delay.. We have been busy .. Here is his pic. I have the entire hunt on video and it's so cool.. He took him with a crossbow. We were hunting a very good deer for the past few days but decided to let him live another season and moved to this buck.. It all worked out perfect!!
> Thanks for all the replies!!!
> Mass over 40"
> Beams 28 and change and 29" just to give him some scale.
> Brett Holden


----------



## Gearman

Man Brett that is so cool what you are getting to do with your dad, I lost mine a long time ago and would have loved to been able to spend time with him like you are with your dad. It weird the first thing I saw when I looked at your photo of him with his deer was his face and not the deer. Priceless is the only thing I can say. Great job Brett and Dad!!!!!


----------



## Brian P.

What a great buck. And to get to be with your Dad when he took him, hunting can't possibly get any better than that !! Amazing evening you had !! 

Congrats !!


----------



## Mad Mike

Great buck!


----------



## WillieT

Unbelievable buck, and with a crossbow no less. Congratulations all the way around. Had to be a great experience for you to witness that.


----------



## STXbowhunt

Congrats to Mr. Holden on back to back 200" whitetails with a crossbow! Man what do you do now? lol


----------



## jgale

STXbowhunt said:


> Congrats to Mr. Holden on back to back 200" whitetails with a crossbow! Man what do you do now? lol


No kidding! What a deer! Congrats to both of you. I bet you couldn't slap the smile off his face. So cool that you get to share this with your dad.


----------



## fisHRman

Helluva deer. Congratulations to your dad.


----------



## SafetyMan

Congratulations to you and your dad! What a treat to be with him and share in the experience. And wow, what a testament to your deer management program!!


----------



## sotexhookset

What an awesome buck! Wow. Congrats to your Pops on that stud.


And the one hanging in the pic...285 lb on the hoof? Holy ****! Lol


----------



## rag3

Congrats Don!!!

I can't wait to get down there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8-count

WOW..........Congratulations Mr. Holden. Awsome memories in the field.


----------



## btsander

Wow! Pure enjoyment for the both of you! How fortunate your father is to have a son like you!! Great job! Congrats!!


----------



## broadonrod

Cynoscion said:


> 285lb. live weight!? WOW!!!!


He is the biggest deer we have taken body weight yet. I'm pretty sure some other bucks we are seeing weigh this or even more. It's pretty much the bucks that "own the protein stations".. It really fooled us guessing his score as well.

Thanks EVERYONE for all the kind words...... This was a hunt I will never forget! We have been truly blessed with an incredible ranch and with incredible ranch owners...I never thought we would be able to raise bucks like we have now.. I'm so glad I'm getting to do it with my dad.. It's all he thinks about all year.. Getting these wild low fence bucks into bow range is a charge in its self.. Getting to do it with my old man has been a dream come true. It is the reason we enjoy sharing all these hunts.. Getting to share the passion with several friends, new friends here on this thread and our families makes our hunts even more fun. 
Thanks for all the kind words once again... I've been showing this thread to my dad.. He is all smiles..

Brett


----------



## broadonrod

I'll post more pics of my dads buck later and get a solid score on him. I've been super busy. I'm back in the blind now.. 
I'm bow hunting a nice buck I have been watching for about 5 years.. I' have a bad wind for my set up today but the does are all over me so I'm hoping it doesn't matter.. My first buck just snuck up on me while I was typing out my last reply .. I'll try and get some live pics as bucks move in this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic.. I have 17 die and fawns now.. Only one buck so far.. Still a little early.


----------



## awesum

And 112 cowbirds. hwell:


----------



## sotexhookset

You sure you're not hunting out of my blind? Looks the same. Except you have deer bigger than 120". And 140 times moe acres. And 300 lb deer...and cleaning stations.....and... never mind. I'm depressed now. Have a good hunt.









Lol


----------



## LaSalle30

What an amazing memory and buck to go with it! Congrats to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh5

congrats to you and your dad.....so awesome!!!


----------



## mgale

What an awesome deer. Congratulations to you and your dad. Also remember the body weight was only 275 lbs because that dang thing has 10 lbs of antlers. GREAT DEER !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Man what a deer. I can't wait to get back down there. Anyone have any luck yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Minnow

Congrats to you and your pops! The deer is just icing.....Well....A ton of icing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Test.. I haven't been able to post since the last pic.. Trying tapatalk now..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Yall need to have your own hunting show, a camera crew that stays with yall all year, that would be entertaining.


Congrats to your pops, awesome deer!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Awesome buck!!!! Congrats to your dad Brett!!! Looks like y'all received a lot of rain down that way last night and this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seachaser

Brett, What a beautiful buck your Dad shot, extra cool getting to be there with him. My Dad is 74 abd i stilll get to hunt with him !!!! makes it extra special....


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Thanks again for all the kind replies! Looks like I'm back in action with my cell phone. I could not get to the stand I was hunting the big deer yesterday do the all the rain. I moved to an easy access spot for the eve.. 
John and his daughter Taylor are bow hunting a nice buck this afternoon... Monica is sitting in her stand for the first time this years! I can't wait to see her video tonight. My dad is scouting out his other stand we haven't hunted this season but I just found out Monica has both the video cameras :/... 
Lots of rain here last night. We ended up with about 9" I think.. A ranch just 4 miles north of us said they had 11"!!! Pretty insane how hard it rained last night. 
We took some pictures of my dads deer today. We are going to take some more tonight. I will get some posted later. Hope to have him officially scored by tomorrow. I still haven't put a sharp tape on him. We have just been super busy..

Ok lots of small/ young bucks piling in now.. Hope to have some nice bucks show up for pics here this evening..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I still see nothing but youngsters.. John text he is watching a giant!! But he says he is to young.. 

Monica just text she is watching the biggest buck she has ever seen!!! She is flipping out! 
Can't wait to see these video this eve!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple I'm watching now.. Its getting late for pics but better deer are moving in..






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. I can't wait to here what Monica has seen. Amazing what good feed and age can do. Already a great start to what has the potential to be an epic season. Can't wait. See ya soon brother keep the pics coming


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

TAwesome pics! I'll take the wide crab claw buck, my dream deer!í ½í±í ½í±


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice. I can't wait to here what Monica has seen. Amazing what good feed and age can do. Already a great start to what has the potential to be an epic season. Can't wait. See ya soon brother keep the pics coming
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


She found s good one.. It's at her stand in the back of the ranch In a safe area.. We will be hunting him tomorrow!!! I'm jealous! This deer exploded.. He is the biggest protein head on the ranch.. We have 9 years of sheds from him and estimate him to be 12-13 years old.. It's insane what these bucks are doing on the Double Down!!!! I just talked to neighbor he is saying the same.. This buck was a 145 9 point 3 seasons ago.. Now he is.......... A heart attack!! Can't wait to see this one on the ground!!!!!! John was going home but he said he is staying until this buck receive the arrow... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Monica has been shooting her bow now for an hour straight.. I'm going with her to hunt the buck she videoed yesterday evening. We spent the later part of the morning setting up a bow stand where she has watched this buck come in for years. What a buck!!!! She is nervous just thinking about this deer and has ask me 10 times to go hunt him myself..... 
It was hard to say no lol.. This buck is pretty incredible! Hope to have pics of her holding this monster this evening.. 
Here is our setup I'm pretty pumped up!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another pic of my dads deer. We took pics last night.. Still haven't put a tight tape on him. I'll post as soon as we do.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Man that's an impressive deer congrats again to your dad. Hope she gets on him this evening. Y'all are seeing some monsters this year. Good luck and keep the pics coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishin4fishin

This buck was a 145 9 point 3 seasons ago.. Now he is.......... A heart attack!! Can't wait to see this one on the ground!!!!!!

I'm thinking I have a good idea of what deer you might be talking about. If it's the same one I can't wait to see a pic of him this year. So, does he still have a kicker on his right G-1? Good luck this evening you two.

Scott


----------



## thomas78

Good luck this evening!


----------



## jgale

Good luck Monica!! Hope to see some pics of a big buck soon!


----------



## M Jones

broadonrod said:


> Here is another pic of my dads deer. We took pics last night.. Still haven't put a tight tape on him. I'll post as soon as we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations again Mr. Don! Hell of a buck! back to back! Good luck guys keep it coming.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks!!! We are in the blind. It is so hot.. Dripping sweat.. A few doe moving in.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Wish this was him! First buck is here.. 14,yards..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer64d

Good luck to y'all Bret ! Hope he shows up Early for y'all ! 
It's gotta Be a sauna in that blind


----------



## broadonrod

Haven't been able to text.. We are covered up with deer but not the right deer yet. We have prob 20-25 deer within 30 yards.. There is a nice 175-180 class buck at 12 yards... He has spooked on the blind twice but pretty settled in now making us a decoy .. Lots of new deer still showing up.. Fingers crossed.. Prob 30-45 minutes left of hunting time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

good luck to you monica !!! anxiously awaiting pics. aim small miss small. you have the best coach in the blind with you rite now and i know you will get it done.


----------



## rudytail10

The suspense is killing us all. Feel like we are in the blind with y'all. And thanks for finding my deer while at it lol. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Im about to wear the refresh button out on this computer refreshing the screen waiting to see if she got him yet. the suspense is killing me.:headknock


----------



## Folsetth

No update yet, they must be celebrating....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckwild

This thread gets more viewers that most TV shows..hint, hint...

Good luck to everyone on this lease and congrats!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Bring on the pics! Hope she gets this buck he must be a stud if she is this wound up after her deer last year!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

30 minutes.... 10-25 yards... No good shot ... It was a great hunt... The buck came in facing us the entire time... Monica is going to hunt him the next couple of days.. I'll bet he gives her a shot.. If not I told her I'm staying here and hunting him my self lol.. I about flipped when this old sucker walked up this eve.. Now I know why she was so excited yesterday., he is a cool buck.. The last 30 minutes of the hunt all the mature bucks piled in..we had a few big boys for sure..she has a great blind to watch over the next few years..

Fingers are crossed we are watching this evenings videos again now..

Scott... This buck did have a big kicker one year but it's not the buck you are thinking.. That buck has not been seen yet.. He should be a toad.. I know what buck you were referring too .. We may take him this year as well.

Thanks for all the replies!!!! I have been videoing the hunts but in the bow stands actually hunting with hunters my camera is to loud :/.. I'll gets few pics up soon.

This buck is really cool.. I can't wait to see him on the ground who ever gets him.. All I can say is she better not leave lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

10-15 yards but never had a good shot :/...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I bet you get him this evening. Good luck!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Maybe tonight!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Yes good luck. I bet y'all get on him this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We are in the stand.. It's hot! Only one doe so far.. Moving a little later than yesterday. Sure hope he shows up! I've prob lost 20 lbs in 2 days.. We are soaked!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566

Good luck!

Hope Monica's buck trades places with that doe!

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## broadonrod

Several young bucks moving in..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Covered up just not the one we are looking for yer..























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

****!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Several new bucks coming in.. 1 hour until dark. Still not the right buck..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

Nice


----------



## broadonrod

Live fighting action.. To many bucks in one spot.. Its getting ugly on the corn pile lol.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well, we saw a lot of bucks.. Just not the one we were after.. I forgot my bag with my camera, video camera, binoculars .... Everything lol.. The buck we were after never showed.. Saw lots of nice new bucks.. Hopefully he shows again soon.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

My little man trying to sneak up and a pig in camp lol!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Good stuff


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> My little man trying to sneak up and a pig in camp lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would have been interesting if he had caught one!!!

Good luck on finding the giant and getting within bow range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well it's down to 2 of us here at the ranch. John and I will be the only ones hunting this eve. I am going to go back to hunting the buck I saw earlier this week. Quiet morning here.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXbowhunt

Have y'all got a chance to edit your dad's video?


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Have y'all got a chance to edit your dad's video?


I will get the video to Miles as soon as I go back to town.. I am looking forward to that video my self.. Thanks for the reply! I skinned him out.. Here are a couple of pictures.. Look at the body and fat on this sucker!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

When you going to put a tape to that deer?


----------



## broadonrod

Some scale on size.. Just gave Eddie the meat.. Wow 
160 and 94 quart cooler not ice lol..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> When you going to put a tape to that deer?


Everyone but me and John are gone.. May run him to a contest tomorrow.. Been planning on doing it for 3 days lol.. Knocking out feeders keeping us busy.. I'll get it up soon.. Thanks for the reply...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

That's amazing rite there!! Never have I seen that much body fat on a deer. True testament to how good the Double Down is for the overall health and nutrition for these animals. Awesome product !!


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> That's amazing rite there!! Never have I seen that much body fat on a deer. True testament to how good the Double Down is for the overall health and nutrition for these animals. Awesome product !!


There's are some fat suckers in here lol.. This guy is a mule.. We saw him yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I'm in the stand my self this eve.. Deer are starting to pile in.. I'm hunting for either one of 2 different old bucks that we have been watching here over the years.. I'll post pics if they don't move in to close to fast.. I realized now I through corn all the way up to the blind :/.. I have deer at 3-5 yards now.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One of the bucks I came here to hunt this eve just showed up!!! He is at the protein feeder.. Hopefully he decides to eat corn! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

broadonrod said:


> One of the bucks I came here to hunt this eve just showed up!!! He is at the protein feeder.. Hopefully he decides to eat corn!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knocking out that double down


----------



## broadonrod

Still at the protein feeder... Other bucks just jumped out headed that a way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Knocking out that double down


He's a pig! All bucks now except him are moving this way.,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Man I hope he comes your way. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here he comes!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Here Bucky..Buckyâ€¦come to the corn for a bite & a dirt nap.


----------



## dbarham

Stick em!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Waiting for the sound of a string to make all the way to the concert jungle!!!


----------



## dbarham

Getting dark


----------



## rudytail10

He's gonna whackem. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Y'all hear that ? I just heard him hit the dirt.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

let the arrow fly !!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Looks like a good hit.. Possibly heart shot! 
I only looked 50 yards and called my old friend Roy Hinds.. He is half way here.. I didn't want to push the deer and found no blood where he was hit do to all the fat lol.. I think the deer is down.. We just watched the shot video and think he is done.. Wish me luck.. Here is the bucks picture. He is a typical 10 with split G2s and a nice droptine. This buck was an estimated 8-9 year old 8 point last year. We have watched him 6 years.. He popped pretty nice this year... . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

CONGRATS BROTHER !!!! Wish I was there !


----------



## dbarham

Killer!


----------



## sundownbrown

Awesome, can't wait to see the pics, congrats


----------



## deano77511

Congrats bud , is he 192 gross ? 
Hats off to you and your posey ! What a awesome thing y'all have going !


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck! Roy's dogs are the best! Waiting on the LDP!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Thanks everyone!! Roy is at the gate.. Hope we find him.


----------



## Brushpoppin

#massfordays


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaSalle30

You smoked him! He won't be far! Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Got him! Wooohoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Pics coming!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice congrats my brother. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good job !!! I knew he wouldn't be far !!


----------



## Folsetth

Very nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Congrats!! That's a toad!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys!!! 
I want to thank my buddy Roy Hindes for making the 100 mile drive this eve with his incredible deer dogs! The legend once again lives up to his name in south Texas! ... The buck was found about 125 yards from where he took the arrow. I was afraid I would jump him so I left him after looking in the cleared area he ran through and found no blood. Rory's dogs jumped out of the truck ran around about a minute or 2 then the pup stick his nose straight up in the air.. Roy and I just looked at each other and grinned! We talked about a few old stories we tracked deer together over the past 20 years and he looked at me and John and said... As I've heard him say many times.. " let's go get your deer" you know it's a good one when Roy Hindes sneaks through the brush and you hear him say Ooooooo..... That's a good one! I just looked over his shoulder and said holly sheeeeet! Lol.. I ask Roy what do you think? "He said " 200???? I then realized once again I have def... Been underscoring our bucks! 
John just said " you think????! I really didn't figure this buck was this big.. We will score him tomorrow to see if he makes that magic 200" low fences whitetail.., with no plug intended I was faltered when Roy Hindes ask me while we were looking at the 2 deer at the cooker.. What are you feeding these deer? .. I told him and all he said was " don't stop" lol.. He did say he heard they eat to much of it from other ranches but oh well nobody ever said big south Texas bucks were cheep.
Long story short it had been a great evening.. Roy and his dogs are sleeping in our guest house.. John and I just watched my video of the shot over and over.. Then he brings in a picture of a 190" book 12 point.. He will be looking at this buck in the morning.. What a great turn out for the evening.. 
I'll post more pics later when we wake up.. One good thing for me is this buck came off our private family pasture! I still get to hunt with the rest of our hunters for the season on the main lease  This small pasture is hunted by me , my family and our Holden roofing customers and we mostly bow hunt it.,
Monica is still hunting a 200 plus deer.. Hope she gets him soon.!! What l a great evening once again with call or buddies thanks for all the replies and all the kind words once again.. Here are s couple of more pics ..























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

http://borntotracknews.blogspot.com/2009/01/roy-hindes-iii-his-tracking-dogs-and.html?m=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Thanks again everyone!!! I'm pretty pumped up...thanks for the replies !!

Brett Holden


----------



## LA Wader

Awsome deer!

That skinned out deer has the most fat I've ever seen on a deer! 

Awsome pics.


----------



## elkhunter49

Hell of a buck Brett, well done buddy!!! Baker


----------



## T_rout

Awesome buck!!!! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty Creek

I think your management & supplemental feeding programs are working. That is an awesome buck. Can't wait to see what's coming the rest of the season.


----------



## M Jones

Wow! Congratulations Bret....another fine specimen of the Holden ranch! Well done sir!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats brother that is a stud I am glad It all worked out tonight! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## sundownbrown

pretty awesome he is still in velvet, well done


----------



## Brian P.

What a great deer !! Thanks again for making all of us a part of your adventures !! Well Done !

Brian


----------



## Copano/Aransas

WOWâ€¦.Awesome buck Bret!! Congrats and thanks for sharing all the awesome pictures.:cheers:


----------



## FishingAggie

Awesome buck, Brett! Congrats!


----------



## WillieT

What an awesome deer. Congratulations. I am sure it takes a lot of time and money to have the chance to harvest deer of that caliber. You all do a great job of maximizing the potential of your animals.

That first pic, with the arrow in flight is amazing. Again, I love following your threads.


----------



## 8-count

Congratulations on an incredible deer.


----------



## Gearman

Very nice deer Brett!!! Couldn't happen to a better person. I do have a question on scoring a deer like yours in velvet. I know a hard horn deer will be a little smaller score wise once it has dried out for about 1 month. Since your deer is in velvet how more will it shrink score wise and do they short more when they are in velvet then hard horn. Don't get me wrong because that is a U really deer but I have always wondered this.


----------



## fisHRman

Congratulations on a fantastic deer!


----------



## STXbowhunt

What a toad! Congrats man!

Was this the deer your wife was hunting?


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Brett! There's no ground shrinkage on that big boy!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everybody for all the super kind replies!!!! I'm looking forward to getting back in the stand this afternoon... John just left and I'm solo.. A couple of guys from another ranch down the road are headed this way to spend the evening, look at some deer and have dinner/drinks. I'm going to set them in a couple of stands to do a little scouting.. Looking forward to setting in the new spots this eve. 
Thanks a million for the kind words!!im super proud of this old buck!!


----------



## FREON

Congrats!!! Now you need to put a tape to two deer!!!


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> What a toad! Congrats man!
> 
> Was this the deer your wife was hunting?


This was not the deer my wife was hunting.. I would be divorced if I **** her buck lol!!! Actually the buck she is hunting I think is much better than mine or my dads.. She had watched him for years and he EXPLODED!!! I can't wait until she gets back and gets back in him.. We had that sucker at 8-20 yards for about 30 minutes with out a clean shot.. He had me shaking like a leaf and I was just videoing him... Hope she gets him this weekend.. One good thing is he has never left this blind in about 7 years it's the only stand we see him at even in the rut. 
I'm staying here corning him every day getting him used to the bow blind. 
Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Congrats!!! Now you need to put a tape to two deer!!!


John and I just taped both deer. An official scorer may be coming out this eve. I really want to wait on him to post but we have both deer over 200 on our camp tape ..
Mine will prob shrink out of 200" once the valet is deducted but both hit it pretty easy now.
Thanks!!! I'll get the official score up soon as we get it..


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Very nice deer Brett!!! Couldn't happen to a better person. I do have a question on scoring a deer like yours in velvet. I know a hard horn deer will be a little smaller score wise once it has dried out for about 1 month. Since your deer is in velvet how more will it shrink score wise and do they short more when they are in velvet then hard horn. Don't get me wrong because that is a U really deer but I have always wondered this.


He will shrink.. And 3% is deducted from score for velvet.

Thanks for the kind words my brother!!!


----------



## FREON

Do y'all have many that still have velvet??? Pretty late in the year for that!


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Do y'all have many that still have velvet??? Pretty late in the year for that!


If I had to guess I would say 1 out of 10.. Not many at all..


----------



## broadonrod

In just the short time it took to find him the coyotes had already hit him.. I'll prob have to get a new cape from a managment buck this year.. Another hour or 2 and they prob would have eaten this old sucker.
This buck was 205 dressed.. Missing a little meet lol.. Not near as big as my dads buck but he was a year or 2 older.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is his shed from last year. He was an 8 point with a small fork/kicker estimated to be 157".. Here is what he did an estimated 9 years old. We have watched him 6 years.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Minnow

WOW! Congrats on a great buck! Now, if Monicas buck is bigger than yours and your pops, I can't wait to see that.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Awesome job once again.


----------



## rudytail10

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

That's crazy that the coyotes found him that fast. Time for some predator control. And I just got a new call for y'all will bring with me next trip and leave it down there. Man that Double Down has done wonders simply amazing results. Hope y'all see some monsters this evening find me a good one. See yall soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! I'm back in the stand.. Trying out a new blind this eve I haven't sat in this season.. I have 2 guest in other blinds videoing bucks this eve also.. I'm looking forward to all the lease members getting into their stands. We still have around 20 blinds that have not been sat in once this year.. I'm excited to see what everyone else will be shooting this season.. One of our members has a buck picked out he said but he is waiting for gun season. John has a really good deer at his stand but he says he may want to watch him another year..
Johns daughter Taylor is hunting a couple of different bucks both very nice deer. She will be back in a couple of days.. I'm excited to see what this season brings. 
Thanks again for the replies! I'm armed with my Nikon this eve.. Hope to have some pics to post soon live from the stand. Young bucks and lots of does piling in now.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> That's crazy that the coyotes found him that fast. Time for some predator control. And I just got a new call for y'all will bring with me next trip and leave it down there. Man that Double Down has done wonders simply amazing results. Hope y'all see some monsters this evening find me a good one. See yall soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm looking for you one my brother!!! 
Lots of youngster piling in now..


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Here are a few love pics off the back screen of my camera. Nicer bucks just started moving in.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Nice !!!


----------



## mgale

Congratulations Brett on a great deer ! Very impressed with the picture of the deer next to last years shed. The jump that some of the deer are making in one year is truly incredible.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesome deer, pics! Very proud for you and pops!! Congrats sir! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thank again for the kind replies... I'm here at the ranch by my self for a couple of days. Monica is headed back to hunt her buck tomorrow eve.. John and Taylor will be coming in tomorrow as well. I just filled a couple more protein feeders and put out a camera on Monica's Bow stand. I'll sure be glad when Matt gets back from Florida next week for sure ... I'm going to sit again this evening but I'm def getting in a tower blind and not a ground stand today. It has to be around 100Â° here hopefully there will be a breeze. I'll post some more pictures from the stand this evening.. Thanks again for the kind words! 
Brett

Not sure what was going on here... Lots of little fellas trying to figure something out


----------



## broadonrod

Several doe, fawns and a few turkey just coming in.. No bucks yet..


----------



## Attoyac Boy

Congratulations Brett on you and your dad's incredible bucks. Double Down Feed and the Nunley Chittim are an awesome combination. Can't wait to get back down there and look at some of those big guys live and up close.

Kevin


----------



## broadonrod

Attoyac Boy said:


> Congratulations Brett on you and your dad's incredible bucks. Double Down Feed and the Nunley Chittim are an awesome combination. Can't wait to get back down there and look at some of those big guys live and up close.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks! Hope to see you soon...

Its a strange hunt this evening.. Several young bucks and does have walked in and left. One very nice buck walked in and just turned and walked off. Even the deer up wind are super spooky. I still have 45 minutes of light but super slow so far especially for this blind. 
Nothing but 2-3 year olds here now. I'll post pics of any good ones walk in.


----------



## broadonrod

My first nice one of the day just walked in. He's a nice middle aged 16 point. He did very well this year im super excited to see this buck! Another nice one is walking in now..


----------



## dbarham

******


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Awesome deer, pics! Very proud for you and pops!! Congrats sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks by forward to having you down again Mikey! 
I'm sitting here going through a few TC pics.. Grab your video camera and head this way when your ready..


----------



## ccbluewater

Awesome deer! 

What blind are you using for the bow set ups? The one all brushed in your wife is in the picture with looks like a Blind Turtle? Is that what it is? Looks awesome!


----------



## broadonrod

ccbluewater said:


> Awesome deer!
> 
> What blind are you using for the bow set ups? The one all brushed in your wife is in the picture with looks like a Blind Turtle? Is that what it is? Looks awesome!


That's the one.. We have several out perminate and a couple we just bounce around when we find a deer we want to hunt.. That's the same blind my dad took his buck out of we just moved it.. If you get some cheap camo blind material and through it over the round top, tie a few limbs to it on each side it to stabilize it that works well to make a base to brush it in. They are our substitute for pop ups I really them.


----------



## broadonrod

30 minutes later. And a lot of chopping


----------



## ccbluewater

broadonrod said:


> 30 minutes later. And a lot of chopping


Yea that looks great. Thanks!


----------



## rudytail10

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Any action this evening. Having withdrawals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any action this evening. Having withdrawals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got in the stand about 15 minutes ago.. Was running late today.. Lots of does showing up.. I'll get done pics posted as bucks come in..

Here is a cool pic I found going through the trail camera card. 
This buck put on a lot. I'll post his before and after pics later. I'll post some live pics from the stands soon as the bucks start coming in.. Thanks for the reply.. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are moving in.. The time release protein feeder went off and these 2 bucks bolted into the feed pen.. Several more nice bucks are moving this way..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Best I can do for now.. Pics are not new as good out of a tower stand as a bow blind. Here's a couple off the back of my camera. Pics are 125 and 164 yards:/..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Those are some nice ones. Love the character and that's one wide old dude. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Getting dark.. This is the only buck in camera range.... A cool one though with lots of potential.. He has 3 small tweeners growing on his left plus split browtines. He could end up being a monster in a few years.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Keep the pics coming I may actually get free this weekend fingers crossed!!
This guy looks very nice!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Very nice looking deer. That one with the tweeners is really gonna be something when he gets some age on him. Thanks for the posts


----------



## Charlie Brown

I think this jack rabbit might be hitting the DD too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

How was yalls morning hunt today Brett ?


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> How was yalls morning hunt today Brett ?


I didn't go this morning. John and Taylor hunted this morning and said the Mosquitos were the worst they had ever seen.

Monica is back and we are hunting this eve.. Hope she gets her big deer this evening.

Thanks!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck and I can't wait to see if she gets him. Looking forward to the pics. See ya next week brother !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

The mosquitos were horrible over here this morning too. Taking the thermacell to the stand this evening, hope it works.


----------



## rudytail10

Tell her good luck. Hope he corporates this time. Can't wait to see some pics of him. I bet he's a monster if she is that excited. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rut-ro

No post must be good news. Hope she got him


----------



## bbridges

Ready for the story Brett....pics are already floating around!


----------



## broadonrod

rut-ro said:


> No post must be good news. Hope she got him


I wish we had good news.. Monica's deer was a no show today.. Hopefully in the morning.. Camp is filling up and I was slammed today.. I'll get more pics up tomorrow.. Thanks for the replies! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

bbridges said:


> Ready for the story Brett....pics are already floating around!


I'll get it up soon.. I was so busy today I felt like I was running in circles.. This is how my day started lol! Not good ...


----------



## BretE

Shoulda bought that 6X6 Mule I sold!.....


----------



## T_rout

broadonrod said:


> I'll get it up soon.. I was so busy today I felt like I was running in circles.. This is how my day started lol! Not good ...


The fat folks should always ride in the back and not on the road feeder!!! Lol
I can only laugh with you because that's happened to me a time or two!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> Shoulda bought that 6X6 Mule I sold!.....


Haha...hope your seeing sone good ones this year. Good luck this season my brother!!


----------



## broadonrod

T_rout said:


> The fat folks should always ride in the back and not on the road feeder!!! Lol
> I can only laugh with you because that's happened to me a time or two!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think loading my deer on the feeder the other day may have been a little much.. The funny thing is .. I've been running around hitting holes and everything else and it didn't break off.. It fell off yesterday while I was easing down the road about 5mph and only 1/2 full of corn. I was 3.5 miles from camp. Glad John had his phone on!

Well... Monica is hunting her buck this morning.. Taylor and John are hunting together this morning... Taylor has a nice buck she is after.. Josh showed up last night late and I saw him pull out of camp this morning too..glad he made it down! I'm looking forward to seeing what's hanging around his blind. He should have a few good ones this year..

Fingers crossed... sun is coming up..feeders just went off... Waiting on the " I got him" text ..


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck this morning to all that's down this weekend !! I hope to see some happy people posing with some monster bucks this weekend. Wish I was there to share the excitement but it will have to wait till next weekend when I'm able to get down there. Until then happy hunting to all and good luck !


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all. Hope they connect this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands. Monica is back at it trying to get on the buck she is hunting.. John and his daughter Taylor are looking at another buck this evening Taylor may try and stick an arrow in.. Josh is in my stand this eve and I am in one of my the stands that has not been hunted at all this year.. I have my Nikon with me again this eve.. I'll try and post some live pics again this evening..


----------



## broadonrod

I have several young bucks coming in now. All little fellas plus one unwanted visitor..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Shoot his arse


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a really nice young 10 point that just walked in.. Lots of potential in this young fella. Hope to have more pics soon..


----------



## FISH TAILS

It's nice being back down again I have deer starting to move in on me now. I am really glad I don't have to be in a mesh suit right now nice breeze blowing the bugs away!


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of more live pics.. I just saw a nice buck cross the sendero about 300 yards hopefully he makes it in here before dark to get pics! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of more new ones coming in.. A nice young buck and one old brute just snuck in behind me.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Slow evening sit over here too but we did have a young hunter shoot his first deer. He got an old doe and was as proud as can be. No matter how long u hunt it never gets old to see someone shoot there first deer. Very special moment!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Slow evening sit over here too but we did have a young hunter shoot his first deer. He got an old doe and was as proud as can be. No matter how long u hunt it never gets old to see someone shoot there first deer. Very special moment!


Very cool.. I hope you fellas find a couple of monsters.. No deer here this eve.. Monica and Taylor's bucks were both no shoes once again.. 
May tomorrow.. Tell your young hunter congrats from all of us here at our camp..


----------



## broadonrod

A quick "Double Down Deer Feed, what do they score?" they have been scored now by an official scorer. 
Anyone want to take a shot at the gross scores on these 2 low fence bucks before I post the scores up..

Here is a hint on mine my friend Roy Hindes posted on Facebook. Both bucks I had underscored in the double digits my self before they were arrowed.. The body size on these deer will fool you. They dressing out at about 205 on mine and 235 on my dads.

Give it a shot.. What do they rack score?























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout

Deer one 212 
Deer two 214
Not deducting anything for velvet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Can I guess???? LARGE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Muy Grande! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunaroy

Deer 1. 225 4/8

Deer 2. 232 6/8


----------



## saltaholic

1- 217
2- 229


.


----------



## elkhunter49

# 1 = 214
# 2 = 209


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies and guesses! I'll post up the scores after this evenings hunt..
We are back in the blinds.. I'm in one of my my bow stands this eve.. Hope to get some close up pics of a couple really nice bucks we watched here last year. Taylor had to leave and John is back in his bow stand him self hunting a really big deer he has been watching the past few weeks.. I hope he decides to take this buck if he comes in.. It's a good one! I'm waiting on the text!! I have my first does moving in now..


----------



## broadonrod

My first buck just walked in.. Nice little young buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Another young buck almost twins with the other one and an old timer that's going on the hit list just walked in.. No big boys yet.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

A few nicer bucks are making their way in.. All loaded up in the feed pen I can't hardly see.. I'll get pics as they come out..


----------



## broadonrod

I just caught a baby deer look!


----------



## jgale

I hope Monica gets her buck! I've been watching and waiting to see another monster on the ground  Dying to see what the official score was on those bruisers y'all have taken so far!


----------



## broadonrod

Ok.. Here is the score and short story on my dads buck.. He has watched this buck at his stand for at least 4 confirmed years.. The buck has bounced back and forth with antler growth over the past 4 years.. The year before last he had a tough time he was estimated to be a 170s deer that rutted very hard and looked pretty rough by the end of season. Last year we were glad to even see him not knowing if he survived or not. He came back last season estimated to be a mid 160s deer at 7-8 years old. Knowing this buck had a better head the year before I think feeding Double Down Deer Feed year round payed off on this buck. This season the buck did very well.. He was one of the 3 bucks seen more than any others at the protein feeder about every day. We estimated that this buck put on between 40-50".. He grew 3 small kickers and has a 10 point main frame. 
The buck was grossed scored at 208-1/8"
He grosses as a slick typical 10 point 198-1/8"
His mass was measured at 40-6/8" of mass
His main beams were measured at 29" and 28-6/8"
His inside spread was measured at 19-2/8"
My dad will be 80 years old in December and this is his best buck to date. He took him with a crossbow and a rage broad head at 19 yards with a perfect shot. The deer ran about 60 yards and was found in just a couple of minutes.. I will have a video of his hunt taking this true South Texas Monster Buck as soon as possible.. This is my fathers 3rd low fence buck over 200" and each one has been larger than the one before all coming from his own deer stand.. He has let a lot of monsters walk over the years and I'm super proud of him.. Here is Don Holden's 208 1/8" buck taken on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease 2015-2016 deer season.
I'll post up the score and history of my buck soon.. I have a few things to get knocked out here at camp.

More pictures of this buck alive and LDP will be posted on the Double Down Deer Feed website at
www.Doubledowndeeefeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

I have the website wrong above and can't change it.. It should be www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
More pics alive and LDP plus before and after pics of this buck will be posted there soon.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Great read Brett and thank you for sharing that with us. I'm super proud for your dad and I know he's excited about that buck as well. Now I'm looking forward to the story on your monster !!


----------



## sotexhookset

Agreed. Great read and again what a deer. What a deer he harvested and equally big congrats to him.


----------



## jgale

What a deer! I knew he was big but not that dang big!!


----------



## STXbowhunt

It is truly incredible the deer y'all are growing in Maverick Co. Congrats to you and your dad on a couple of true STX monsters.


----------



## rag3

I can't wait to get down there this weekend! There are several bucks that I have been watching the last few years. I'm sure at least one of them has blown up this year. 


-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> I can't wait to get down there this weekend! There are several bucks that I have been watching the last few years. I'm sure at least one of them has blown up this year.
> 
> -Bob


I saw one of the bucks from your dads new stand yesterday run across the road in front of me that will get your attention! I was checking the tanks water levels and he ran 40' in front of me.. give me a shout later Bob.. I should be in by 8:00


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Great read Brett and thank you for sharing that with us. I'm super proud for your dad and I know he's excited about that buck as well. Now I'm looking forward to the story on your monster !!





sotexhookset said:


> Agreed. Great read and again what a deer. What a deer he harvested and equally big congrats to him.





jgale said:


> What a deer! I knew he was big but not that dang big!!





STXbowhunt said:


> It is truly incredible the deer y'all are growing in Maverick Co. Congrats to you and your dad on a couple of true STX monsters.


Thanks guys!! 
I'll get my bucks score and history up soon as I catch a free minute.. I'm trying to catch up around here before hunting time this eve.. 
Brett


----------



## deanstrong

In! Have to catch up reading!!!


----------



## finz

Awesome as always and congrats to both of you!!


----------



## broadonrod

deanstrong said:


> In! Have to catch up reading!!!





finz said:


> Awesome as always and congrats to both of you!!


Thanks guys!! I'll have my deers score up in 2 minutes..


----------



## broadonrod

My buck was a buck we have 5 years of history on, he has lived in our camp area for years. We estimated him to be 2 years older than my dads buck which should be about 10 years old. When we started watching my buck actually right here at camp he was an 8 point. He was an 8 point every year except... the year before last he grew small G4s.. Last year he became heavier but fell back to an 8 point with a small 1" kicker. We found his sheds and figured him to be 155-157". This buck was taken at our camp stand.. He added approx 50-55" this year!!!! We are seeing this happen more and more. 
Again he was one of the bucks at our protein feeder morning and evening more than any other buck... We have 3 bucks at this feeder that did very well the other 2 we are watching will be passed by on this season in hopes of them becoming true South Texas monster bucks over the next 2-3 years. My buck added g4s, split g2s, and a droptine. He has never had the drop or the split 2s. 
It's amazing what 8 points can become when given the opportunity and a good powerful protein feed! After feeding The Double Down Deer Feed this buck as we are seeing with many other bucks became VERY heavy.. Almost unbelievable. I underscored this buck big time. Him jumping to a 200" plus from an 8 point gave me all the reason to go after him early this year. 
I will have a video of the hunt and the shot on this buck also. I was by my self but got it all recorded. I took the buck with a bow and a rage broad head. The shot ended up being a good one and the buck ran to the first heavy brush line and cratered. He left no blood with no exit wound but I was pretty sure he was hit well. I left the deer without trying to track him and called my friend Roy Hindes as I mentioned in my earlier post. I didn't want to jump a buck like this one and push him at all. It just wasn't worth the gamble. Roy brought his incredible deer dogs and within about 5 minutes of letting them out of the truck the dogs had found the buck. I can't thank Roy Hindes enough! The bucks cavity filled and he was bleeding very heavy only 10-15' from where he was found not a drop for the other 120-150 yards. I may never have found him without Roy and his dogs. I recommend anyone that has a wounded deer in South Texas to make Roy your first call!

My bucks was scored at

Gross 209 7/8s
46" mass! 
Main beams 27.1- 27.2
Inside spread 19 3/8
Longest tine 13 2/8s

This is his score in velvet. 
B&C deducts 3% if the velvet is left on. 
Anyway that's the short story on my buck.. It's my 3rd year to hunt with a bow.. I have really enjoyed it.. This is the 2nd low fence buck I have taken here on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease over 200" and I'm super proud of him! I never dreamed I would be seeing deer as big as we are seeing now. 
We have a great group of hunters and the Nunley's have been the most incredible ranch owners a deer lease group could imagine having. This is my 13th year to lease from them and I thank them all the time!

I'm in my bow stand again today. I didn't see any of the big deer I was hoping to see yesterday so I'm going to sit it out here again this eve. I'm the only one here at the ranch this eve.. It's kinda hard picking a spot when we still haven't sit in 18-19 of our deer stands lol. My first bucks are moving in now. 
Here's another picture of my buck with the score listed above.. Hope to have some live deer pics to post in a few minutes. 
Thanks for all the kind replies and guesses on the scores!
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

Also here is Roy Hindes contact in case anyone want to program it in to their phones for the season. You never know when you will need Roy and his deer dogs ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion

Helluva deer Brett! Y'all are doing it right out there.


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome deer man. And great story with you and your dad hunting together over the years. That's what it's all about. Making memories that will last a lifetime. Thanks for sharing this with us. Great results from the new feed. I'm glad to have been a part of this whole experience and witness it first hand. First class group of people running a first class operation. Keep up the good work see yall soon. And keep posting those pics. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Cynoscion said:


> Helluva deer Brett! Y'all are doing it right out there.


Thanks my brother!
Hope you have a good season! If your ever in our neck of the woods give me a shout..


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Awesome deer man. And great story with you and your dad hunting together over the years. That's what it's all about. Making memories that will last a lifetime. Thanks for sharing this with us. Great results from the new feed. I'm glad to have been a part of this whole experience and witness it first hand. First class group of people running a first class operation. Keep up the good work see yall soon. And keep posting those pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Clayton! We look forward to having you back soon!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Another great read Brett ! I also couldn't be more proud for you. Your love of deer and dedication to this ranch really shows in all you do for it. You worked hard for this buck and you deserved it brother. I wish I could have been there to shake your hand and congratulate you in person. I'll see you this weekend brother and hope to get another monster on the ground ))


----------



## dbarham

Where is Roy located?


----------



## Josh5

Brett,
Love reading your thread and seeing how you are always pushing towards excellence and huge deer. Very impressive.

Thanks


----------



## Cynoscion

dbarham said:


> Where is Roy located?


He is out of Charlotte


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Where is Roy located?


Here ya go..


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Another great read Brett ! I also couldn't be more proud for you. Your love of deer and dedication to this ranch really shows in all you do for it. You worked hard for this buck and you deserved it brother. I wish I could have been there to shake your hand and congratulate you in person. I'll see you this weekend brother and hope to get another monster on the ground ))


I see you changed your avatar picture ... 
Thanks for the kind words my brother!


----------



## broadonrod

Josh5 said:


> Brett,
> Love reading your thread and seeing how you are always pushing towards excellence and huge deer. Very impressive.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks! It's been a long road getting the ranch to this point.. Thanks for the kind words. Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS

Great read for sure! Those deer are very impressive in person also! Hunting this season is going to be even harder with all the deer that have blown up!! I can't wait to get back down there and spend some time in the blinds. Keep the pictures coming our way.


----------



## bbridges

Great deer! Just got a chance to catch up on the thread but knew you had killed another monster. Congrats to both you and your dad!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

You noticed that huh ? He's all I think about and I hope we get so see him really up close this weekend ðŸ»ðŸ»

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

broadonrod said:


> Here ya go..


The best!

We talked about you this weekend, btw.....lol

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Great read for sure! Those deer are very impressive in person also! Hunting this season is going to be even harder with all the deer that have blown up!! I can't wait to get back down there and spend some time in the blinds. Keep the pictures coming our way.


Thanks Josh! Bigger bucks came in to late for pics this eve.. I did see a couple of new ones though..



bbridges said:


> Great deer! Just got a chance to catch up on the thread but knew you had killed another monster. Congrats to both you and your dad!


Thanks from both of us!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Hopefully you will get the Monster your wife is after soon!!! That's the one I want to see hit the ground......... #jawdropper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Nice pictures!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Hopefully you will get the Monster your wife is after soon!!! That's the one I want to see hit the ground......... #jawdropper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm excited for her too Mikey! Can't wait!

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## broadonrod

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Nice pictures!


Thanks! Hope to put up some clean originals soon. I was going to this evening but can't get my computer to work.... :/ the back of the camera pics with my cell phone are fun but I'm looking forward to posting the clean shots soon.. I also may have a new camera by Thursday... I hope anyway my old Nikon needs to go to the shop.. 
Thanks for the reply.. 
Brett

One of the oldest bucks on the ranch we know of.. This buck melted from a 180 class deer at 9 years old to this at an estimated 14 years old he very well could be 15 years old. What a cool old buck we have had the opportunity to watch for many years in camp. He actually hung out with the buck I just took for the past 4-5 years..


----------



## SafetyMan

^^^^ He's fat and looks like he stumbled thru a cactus patch. Best of luck for Monica!


----------



## broadonrod

SafetyMan said:


> ^^^^ He's fat and looks like he stumbled thru a cactus patch. Best of luck for Monica!


Thanks! I sure wish I could post the cleaner pics this eve 
Here is a fat 10 year old buck.. For his age this deer is a beast! He prob will not weigh what our big 6-8 year olds weigh but he is in great shape for a 10 year old buck for sure. We have lots of history on this old buck.


----------



## Attoyac Boy

What an old warrior to make it that long in the harsh south Texas brush country. Hope I get a chance to see this old guy in real life. Not many like him still walking around.

Kevin


----------



## broadonrod

Attoyac Boy said:


> What an old warrior to make it that long in the harsh south Texas brush country. Hope I get a chance to see this old guy in real life. Not many like him still walking around.
> 
> Kevin


See ya soon my brother.


----------



## Gearman

Man that old deer that you figure is 15 is an old warrior. Would be cool to just let him live as long as he can and see how much longer he makes it. I would figure at this point he is like one of the lease members.


----------



## elkhunter49

Great photo of that old buck Brett! It's like looking in a mirror for me! Looks like he want's to say " what the hell happened".


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Man that old deer that you figure is 15 is an old warrior. Would be cool to just let him live as long as he can and see how much longer he makes it. I would figure at this point he is like one of the lease members.





elkhunter49 said:


> Great photo of that old buck Brett! It's like looking in a mirror for me! Looks like he want's to say " what the hell happened".


Thanks guys! I'm going to post the video of my dads buck and my buck in just a few minutes... It's ready.. Miles did a great job again! He worked pretty hard on it..


----------



## broadonrod

*Two 200"+ low fence bucks taken with a bow on the Holden pasture deer lease VIDEO*

Here is the video of my buck and my dads buck. Both taken during bow season. Both bucks are 200" plus low fence deer. Hope yall like the video! 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com

Click here for video:


----------



## bowmansdad

Super video! Congratulations again on those awesome bucks.


----------



## finz

Unreal my Friend!! Congrats!!


----------



## Attoyac Boy

Awesome video Brett. Filming those 200's at ground level really lets the viewer appreciate just how gigantic they are. Congratulations once again to you and your dad!


----------



## Main Frame 8

Awesome. I just want to hang with Don and have a cold one.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Holy Toledo what a great video. To get two 200" deer, using Archery, low fence, on video....... Just ridiculous! Great Video editing Miles!! Big congratulations Don and Brett!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Video was top notch professionalism as always


----------



## Hunter

What a great thing to share with your father. Congratulations.


----------



## ROBOWADER

WOW! Happy for your Pop's!!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow

WOW! The deer are freaking awesome there. Congrats again on those 2 monsters!


----------



## fisHRman

Awesome Video and awesome deer! What a joy it must be to be able to hunt deer like that and share the experience with your dad. You are truly blessed.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

fisHRman said:


> Awesome Video and awesome deer! What a joy it must be to be able to hunt deer like that and share the experience with your dad. You are truly blessed.


Could not be said better! 
Those memories will last forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c-hawk

I'm a little late to the game this year but all I can say is WOW!! Congrats to the both of you on magnificent animals!! Hard work and dedication has paid off!! I look forward to keeping up with the rest of y'all's season. It's been 2 years since me Bryan were down there but seems like yesterday!! The memories of father and son hunts will forever be cherished!! Thanks for everything you guys do!!


----------



## rudytail10

Wow nice video. Congrats again to you and your dad on taking two low fence monsters. Can't wait to see some more true south Texas giants hit the ground. See y'all soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Brown

There are 3-4 awesome looking deer for the near future in this video as well. I'm guessing this is just 2-3 stands, incredible deer. The DD seems to do well no doubt but even the deer that don't hit it everyday are lifetime deer. Thanks for the time and effort you and the lease members put in and SHARE on this thread.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys! We really enjoy this thread each year. I'll get more stuff posted soon. I came home for a couple of days.. Looking forward to getting back.. The hunters have seen some good deer the past 2 days. Can't wait to see what hits the ground over the next few weeks. 
Thanks again for all the kind words..


----------



## 98aggie77566

broadonrod said:


> Here is the video of my buck and my dads buck. Both taken during bow season. Both bucks are 200" plus low fence deer. Hope yall like the video!
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
> 
> Click here for video:


Awesome deer and great video!

Congrats to you and your Dad.

Hope we get the chance to make it back down this year....Megan still talks about how much fun it was and how everyone there treated her like family.

What an amazing place and great group of folks!!


----------



## Jack Rabbit

*Beaumont Jack Rabbit*

Just watched the video of your dad and you taking your great trophies and I'm Grinning from ear to ear with excitement for you both. Congratulations on trophies of all of a life time. Double Down Protein and Holden management is a great combination for producing outstanding deer. The season is almost here and I can't wait to get back to the ranch. See you soon


----------



## broadonrod

98aggie77566 said:


> Awesome deer and great video!
> 
> Congrats to you and your Dad.
> 
> Hope we get the chance to make it back down this year....Megan still talks about how much fun it was and how everyone there treated her like family.
> 
> What an amazing place and great group of folks!!


Thanks! It was a blast having you and your daughter at the ranch last year! Hope to have yall back again this season. You have to bring oysters again though!!! That was the best meal of the year!



Jack Rabbit said:


> Just watched the video of your dad and you taking your great trophies and I'm Grinning from ear to ear with excitement for you both. Congratulations on trophies of all of a life time. Double Down Protein and Holden management is a great combination for producing outstanding deer. The season is almost here and I can't wait to get back to the ranch. See you soon


Thanks! We have worked hard at getting the ranch to where it is.. It's taken all the hunters combined to get it to this point. I have a great group on the place and without them it wouldn't be what it is. It's been a lot of fun sharing the pictures as well! Thanks for the kind reply!

Here is a nice buck that stacked on the points and inches this year! I have a few pics of him but nothing great. All either to bright or to dark. Non the less I look forward to seeing this buck in the hoof. He was a 6X6 I think last year. From what we can tell off the pictures we have he is an 8x8 this year. 
He is in a safe area of the ranch at one of my bow stands. Can't wait to see him up close! Hope to have live pictures of him this week. I'll post more TC pics soon.. I'm deleting cards and still going through my last 6000 pictures..

Thanks again everyone for all the kind words and replies on the video too!


----------



## Jeff_C

Good deer! Congrats!


----------



## broadonrod

Jeff_C said:


> Good deer! Congrats!


Good luck to you Jeff..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! It was a blast having you and your daughter at the ranch last year! Hope to have yall back again this season. You have to bring oysters again though!!! That was the best meal of the year!
> 
> Thanks! We have worked hard at getting the ranch to where it is.. It's taken all the hunters combined to get it to this point. I have a great group on the place and without them it wouldn't be what it is. It's been a lot of fun sharing the pictures as well! Thanks for the kind reply!
> 
> Here is a nice buck that stacked on the points and inches this year! I have a few pics of him but nothing great. All either to bright or to dark. Non the less I look forward to seeing this buck in the hoof. He was a 6X6 I think last year. From what we can tell off the pictures we have he is an 8x8 this year.
> He is in a safe area of the ranch at one of my bow stands. Can't wait to see him up close! Hope to have live pictures of him this week. I'll post more TC pics soon.. I'm deleting cards and still going through my last 6000 pictures..
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the kind words and replies on the video too!


Great goodness that deer is a monster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Great goodness that deer is a monster!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey! 
I'm back at the catch... Finally! I'm going to get unloaded and hop in a blind. Hope to have some live pics to post this eve.. Man it has greened up around here this week!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

im glad your back in the blind !!! my days have been boring not having any updates and pics to look at. hope to see you next week


----------



## rudytail10

Let's see some monsters. Been too long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Let's see some monsters. Been too long
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No monsters this eve yet. Lots and lots of young bucks. A few new bucks walking in now but getting to late for pics. Mosquitos are still here!!!


----------



## broadonrod

.. Live..


----------



## broadonrod

Getting pretty dark but really liking the new lens .


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Nice pics ! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Nice pics ! Thanks for the updates.


Thanks! 
We just found a very nice shed next to one of the protein stations. This buck may be worth looking for this season!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Can't wait to get back down there and scout out an old warrior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMAKO

Sure have enjoyed this thread the past several years. One thing I really like is the knowledge and facts that are shared. I always wondered how long a deer could live and now we know from yalls years of hunting exp. and documentation thru the pics and vids that a deer can live much longer than most of us ever knew! We hunt between Big Wells and Cotulla on 630 acres and of course its not the same. Deer are much more pressured and the rut seems to have gone nocturnal to some degree, especially the big bucks. I have seen does get chased off senderos without ever seeing the buck! Its like they make a run at them to scare the off the sendero so they can chase them in the brush. Anyway thanks for all the fun pics, videos, and posts!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice. Can't wait to get back down there and scout out an old warrior.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to it Clayton!



JMAKO said:


> Sure have enjoyed this thread the past several years. One thing I really like is the knowledge and facts that are shared. I always wondered how long a deer could live and now we know from yalls years of hunting exp. and documentation thru the pics and vids that a deer can live much longer than most of us ever knew! We hunt between Big Wells and Cotulla on 630 acres and of course its not the same. Deer are much more pressured and the rut seems to have gone nocturnal to some degree, especially the big bucks. I have seen does get chased off senderos without ever seeing the buck! Its like they make a run at them to scare the off the sendero so they can chase them in the brush. Anyway thanks for all the fun pics, videos, and posts!


Thanks for the reply! 
We have learned so much on this ranch. Our program and management plan has changed so much over the past 6 of our 13 years of hunting this ranch. I honestly never imagined seeing deer this nice and this old. I believe with a well feed ranch many deer do not show their potential or antler maturity until about 6 years old. 8-9 years old is the year to look for in a trophy IMO and leaving the borderline trophy bucks with mass, kickers and frame to 10-11 has produced many more surprises for us. With so many old bucks this ranch never sees a tough year as far as a drought. That meaning if we have a poor 8 year old crop of bucks from a previous drought year we always have 7--9 and 10 year old plus bucks to hunt. It does take a lot of patience but since the ranch has got to this point it has been a lot of fun. 
Thanks again for the kind replies everyone!

I'm in the stand now. I haven't hunted this blind yet this season. With this full moon my excpectations are not real high this eve but we left some great looking bucks here last year. Hope a couple of them show. I'll post some live pics soon. My first young buck just stepped out.

John is hunting a big deer this eve.. Hopefully he flings an arrow this afternoon!


----------



## broadonrod

First little fella to walk out this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Still no big boys... A few of these little youngsters are moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

A few more bucks moving in. Still not any old brutes but a little better deer..





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Wow those are some great photos.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That new lens and camera are awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys! I'm getting ready to head out to the blind. We have a group of fellas here catching hogs for us this week. Just got 4 stations set up. The traps actually take a picture of the hogs in the trap and sends us a text message with a photo of the hogs in the trap! It's much like the cameras we watch over the ranch with all year but acts as a trigger. You call the phone that sends you the text and the gate shuts! I'll be posting pictures of the hogs getting trapped this week. I'll also post pictures of the hog trap in action. This may be the best hog removal system I've ever seen. Very cool contraption!

Also here is a link to this years Holden Roofing Toy Run Hunt auction item. Check it out here at this link and help us raise money for these less fortunate youngsters this year again. We hope this hunt makes a ton of money and buys lots of Christmas presents for these kiddos!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1684178

Picture of a great day of hunting (morning and evening varmint hunt) here at the ranch from one of our past varmint hunters!


----------



## STXbowhunt

broadonrod said:


> Thanks guys! I'm getting ready to head out to the blind. We have a group of fellas here catching hogs for us this week. Just got 4 stations set up. The traps actually take a picture of the hogs in the trap and sends us a text message with a photo of the hogs in the trap! It's much like the cameras we watch over the ranch with all year but acts as a trigger. You call the phone that sends you the text and the gate shuts! I'll be posting pictures of the hogs getting trapped this week. I'll also post pictures of the hog trap in action. This may be the best hog removal system I've ever seen. Very cool contraption!
> 
> Also here is a link to this years Holden Roofing Toy Run Hunt auction item. Check it out here at this link and help us raise money for these less fortunate youngsters this year again. We hope this hunt makes a ton of money and buys lots of Christmas presents for these kiddos!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1684178
> 
> Picture of a great day of hunting (morning and evening varmint hunt) here at the ranch from one of our past varmint hunters!


Can you post the info for the guys doing the hog removal?


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Can you post the info for the guys doing the hog removal?


Will do.. I'll post it up tonight.
These guys are building and selling their system " gate and camera with box" I'm getting 4 of them for our place.. We can set the trap off when we see its full of pigs from my house! Pretty incredible to watch. They caught 6 before this evenings hunt while they were setting up the other traps. 
I'll be their info..

I'm in he stand now.. 5 little young bucks just walked in.. Several doe and fawns. I'm in the same stand as yesterday eve.. Hopefully one of the bigger bucks come in this afternoon. Think this full moon and green brush will make for another slow evening.
Live pic of a super nice young buck. He is splitting on both G2s and both Brows. 
Could be a good one one day


----------



## broadonrod

Hmmm.. I think I may have just found a couple of bucks that could fit our youth hunt contest that ends tomorrow! These are both going on the hit list.. 
More bucks moving in now. The second buck has a really cool long kicker. 
I can see a tree moving but can't see the buck yet at about 60 yards.. Don't know how big the buck is yet but he is picking on a pretty big tree! Lol
.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I have a visitor. Several young bucks still coming in.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Getting kinda late for pics... Here is a nice young buck with lots of potential.


----------



## 98aggie77566

broadonrod said:


> Hmmm.. I think I may have just found a couple of bucks that could fit our youth hunt contest that ends tomorrow! These are both going on the hit list..
> More bucks moving in now. The second buck has a really cool long kicker.
> I can see a tree moving but can't see the buck yet at about 60 yards.. Don't know how big the buck is yet but he is picking on a pretty big tree! Lol
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna be one happy kiddo (and folks) tomorrow night!!

Never get tired of clicking on this thread.

Thanks for the pics to help get a lot of us through another day at work LOL!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*



98aggie77566 said:


> Gonna be one happy kiddo (and folks) tomorrow night!!
> 
> Never get tired of clicking on this thread.
> 
> Thanks for the pics to help get a lot of us through another day at work LOL!


Thanks! 
The hog slayers are whacking them! 
Here is a couple live pics from camp. Rory has a great product. We are making him an insane video.. Check out these live pics. The last pic is loading them in the trailer. I'll get his info up tomorrow... 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Lots of bacon


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wow......, insanely cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Non stop.. Loaded pigs from dark to 5:00 am this morning. Resetting traps in other areas now.


----------



## FREON

That's a lot of bacon, sausage, and ribs......Maybe I missed it, but what is the final destination for all of that swine


----------



## Cynoscion

freon said:


> that's a lot of bacon, sausage, and ribs......maybe i missed it, but what is the final destination for all of that swine


hell!!! All swine go to hell!!!


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> That's a lot of bacon, sausage, and ribs......Maybe I missed it, but what is the final destination for all of that swine


Most of the hogs will go into sausage. Several will go to locals here in the area. The guys trapping them said they want several to fill the freezer as well. I hate to see anything go to waist.

I'm in the stand now with my son snd Jason's son while Jason hunts his buck. Monica is back to hunting the buck she has been after.. 
Our first buck just walked out.. I'll post pics in a minute.. This is the first time this blind has been hunted this year and I only sat here twice last year. Looking forward to seeing what walks out here this eve..


----------



## broadonrod

First buck just came in..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rut-ro

How many pigs have they caught. ?


----------



## rudytail10

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Man that dude is fat.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rut-ro said:


> How many pigs have they caught. ?


Not sure... Prob 75-100.. I just shut the gate on 8 more about 5 minutes ago at the trap here by camp.. Here is a live pic from camp. Everyone just went to bed. These guys trapped and reset traps all night and all day today. It's a really cool set up. I just got the picture while i was in the camp house and called the phone number. The trap shut when I called it. I thought I had 5 ... just walked out and looked and found out 3 more had gone in.. Live from camp.. 

I'll post up the info on Rory's traps tomorrow we see buying 4 of them!
Best hog trapping system I have ever used.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Brett, thank you for letting Rory come and help out with the pig situation at the ranch that most Texas ranches are experiencing. Rory is a fine honest young man who has worked very hard to develope the technologically advanced pig catching system that he uses. I know you will be happy with the results. Thanks for posting pics of some of the catches. See you soon


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Put another whipped on the hogs this morning! In the stand now with the 2 youngsters.. Very slow this afternoon so far. I don't have a single deer yet. Been here since 4:00.. Hope to have a live pics to post soon


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any luck this morning?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing this morning but a bunch of hogs in the traps. John decided to pass the big 12 he was hunting. He thinks he is 6 so he wants to let him walk.. This buck is a super nice deer.... But looks like it's another year or 2 before we get to see him up close :/.. iMonica is still hunting her buck. No show this morning. It has really slowed down since all the rains. We have our first little 2 year old buck walking in now. Hope to have live pics soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple nice bucks just came in.. Getting late for pictures now. Both great looking upper and comers. The second buck was an 8 point last year now a 10 plus split brow. What a jump .. Looking forward to seeing what he does in a year or two!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

That sucker looks good I liked his frame last year but he really looks nice this year. Hate not being down there seeing all the pig catching!! I am looking forward to opening weekend for sure!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Most of the hogs will go into sausage. Several will go to locals here in the area. The guys trapping them said they want several to fill the freezer as well. I hate to see anything go to waist.
> 
> I'm in the stand now with my son snd Jason's son while Jason hunts his buck. Monica is back to hunting the buck she has been after..
> Our first buck just walked out.. I'll post pics in a minute.. This is the first time this blind has been hunted this year and I only sat here twice last year. Looking forward to seeing what walks out here this eve..


Congrats to you and your dad. Very nice deer. But best of all it's awesome seeing pictures of the young fellas enjoying time in the woods. Congrats again.....


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> That sucker looks good I liked his frame last year but he really looks nice this year. Hate not being down there seeing all the pig catching!! I am looking forward to opening weekend for sure!


Ya Josh he did very well.. Another 8 point that shows his true potential with good feed and a little opportunity. He should be something in a couple of years! He's pretty impressive now on the hoof. See ya soon.



Big Guns 1971 said:


> Congrats to you and your dad. Very nice deer. But best of all it's awesome seeing pictures of the young fellas enjoying time in the woods. Congrats again.....


Thanks! I've gotten to the point I would rather seethe kiddos enjoy them selves out here more than anything.. We had trick or treat here camp house to camp house last night... Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Just got in the stands.. Monica is still trying to get a shot at her buck.. Little man and I just climbed in our blind for the evening. Hope to have some pictures to post soon. Few does and young bucks moving in already.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

i hope little man is still there when i get there tomorrow, Ive got him a whole bag of candy all for him ))))


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> i hope little man is still there when i get there tomorrow, Ive got him a whole bag of candy all for him ))))


Only if he's hunting with you lol.. Little man, candy and deer blind just doesn't go together lol.

On another note... Just had this big boy show up for a bite of protein.. He ate for a minute and the hogs ran him off. Hopefully he comes back for better pictures :/.. 
I like this ones frame! ...


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

nice one !!! I love wide bucks.


----------



## Bull Minnow

Love the mass on that sucka


----------



## broadonrod

He's back... And like hey who put that sticker on my feeder. ... He is a cool one. I love these wide bucks. Here's a couple live pics.. 2 more very nice bucks moving in.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of droptine bucks from this morning. Hope to have close up pics this evening. The one on the right is a really good buck! He will be one we hunt over next season or the year after. What a great up and comer! At 7 years old we just hope to keep his head in that protein feeder another season or two!!! He has small double drops now. The buck on the left is about 10-11 years old and goes on the managment buck list for this season.


----------



## broadonrod

Hopefully one hitting the ground this eve..Matt is going with Chris to video the shot. Chris is bow hunting a nice buck and they set up on him for this evenings hunt. Some of these old bucks are very illusive.. Hope they get him this eve.. 

I'm hunting a stand that hasn't been hunted this year.. Last minute decision and not a great one.. I just fought off bees for 15 minutes just to get in the stand. Now they want back in!


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of these suckers around here.. No deer yet..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

First buck of the day just came in for a bite ..


----------



## broadonrod

Here he can comes.. Another buck walking in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got the text! Chris and Matt text me Chris has an arrow in his deer!!! Said shot looked good .. Can't wait to see Chris's buck!

Here are a few more that have walked in o me.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice looking deer this evening. Can't wait to see pics of Chris's deer. Congrats to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

I know you don't show all y'all deer here but *** is behind this deer????









Very intriguing!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> I know you don't show all y'all deer here but *** is behind this deer????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very intriguing!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol... Well Matt just called and said Chris got his buck!!! They are headed to camp.


----------



## rudytail10

No lol w t f is that. Must see more of that one. Post pics of Chris's deer can't wait to see them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Alright, let's see it


----------



## broadonrod

Just finishing pics! Woohoo
Also it's Chris's first bow kil!

Pics coming.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to him and bring in the pictures!!


----------



## broadonrod

Ok... Chris is one of our JR members. That means he gets to hunt a fully post mature management buck. It could be a 6 point or a 16 point... Just macho mature.. These hunters have a harder time finding their trophy as or SR members... Do to the possible potential of an old buck exploding. Lots of history on the old bruiser. 
This is Chris's first bow kill.. We are not MLD so he didn't have much of a choice lol.. Here is Chris's monster 8 point he chose for the season! WOW is all I have to say! This buck grew when he hit the ground... What a nice Sourh Texas Mobster 8.. He weighed in at 272 lbs and we aged him do to his history at 9 years old. 

Congrats To Chris on his monster and Matt has it all on video!!


----------



## AirbornXpress

That's very nice 
Congrats on the first bow kill and heck of a deer


----------



## bowmansdad

Awesome buck, Chris! Congratulations !


----------



## rudytail10

Very nice Chris. Congrats and welcome to the chittim lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PortATrout

About as good looking 8 as you will see. Congratulations!!


----------



## Attoyac Boy

If you are gonna shoot your first deer with a bow, you might as well shoot a monster. Awesome deer man! Congratulations!


----------



## Sable01

What kind of lens did you get for your camera? I'm looking for something different from my video camera. I like the way it zooms in.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Chris that is the greatest eight point I Think I've seen. That is an eight point trophy of trophies, congratulations! I am very proud of you and for you!


----------



## broadonrod

We just scored him!!! What do yall think? I'm going to wait on contest scores to post but we have him on paper.. Any guesses. Remember his body weight . He's a beast..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

A bunch....... I have no idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh5

over 150" for sure hard to say beyond that.....


----------



## rdavis1541

162 and change!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Quick video of this evening. Loading a boar hog in the trailer. Over 100 hogs caught so far.. Headed out to get another load now.


----------



## broadonrod

Sable01 said:


> What kind of lens did you get for your camera? I'm looking for something different from my video camera. I like the way it zooms in.


Ive been using a Nikon 2.8-70-200
This new lens is a cheaper but more powerful lens ( Tamron ) 5-6.3-150-600 mm. I'm liking it a lot so far.

Thanks for all the replies! We are just getting kicked off this year!!! The guys are our picking up more hogs out of the traps and I'm going to hit the sack.. It seems like the day's never end here .. 
Brett


----------



## rut-ro

164 3/8


----------



## TeamJefe

This video sounds like the scene on Jurassic Park where they feed the raptors a goat...



broadonrod said:


> Quick video of this evening. Loading a boar hog in the trailer. Over 100 hogs caught so far.. Headed out to get another load now.


----------



## sundownbrown

Great buck, congrats- 157


----------



## ccbluewater

TeamJefe said:


> This video sounds like the scene on Jurassic Park where they feed the raptors a goat...


LOL it really does!


----------



## WillieT

Wow! 158


----------



## broadonrod

TeamJefe said:


> This video sounds like the scene on Jurassic Park where they feed the raptors a goat...


I agree.. It's better audio than video for sure lol.

We should have Chris's big 8 points official TBGA score and contest score by around noon. I'll post it up as soon as he gets it done.

Thanks everyone for the replies.. We have more members coming in about every day this week. I'm excited to see what's at some of their stands. Chris took his buck from one of my bow blinds. Matt got it all on video.. I'll get Miles to make a video of his bow kill soon as I can send the SD card home with someone.

Thanks again for all the replies!


----------



## FREON

148


----------



## broadonrod

What a load! These guys are helping us more than they know. Lots of hogs!


----------



## ROBOWADER

WOW!


----------



## Folsetth

broadonrod said:


> What a load! These guys are helping us more than they know. Lots of hogs!


I bet that trailer stinks to high heaven!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

lots of bacon


----------



## rudytail10

Well. What did Chris's deer end up scoring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8-count

155


----------



## broadonrod

Sorry got side tracked... The official score is 160-2/8s.
Congrats again Chris!!! That's a nice 8 point.. 

I'm on my way to another stand that hasn't been hunted and no cameras have been on this year. There were some great bucks in the area last year. Hope to have pics soon. 

Thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Thanks for all the kind replys guys on my buck. I was very excited to be able to have the opportunity at such a wonderful trophy of an animal. I'm a first year Jr. Member here at the Nunley and all I can say is WOW !!! I've hunted other ranches in south Texas for the last 10 years and to see this ranch and what Brett has done with his knowledge and feed program is absolutely incredible. I want to thank Matt also for videoing and helping me keep it together as this was my first bow kill and without him I don't know if I could have stayed calm enough to pull it off. Once again thanks for your kind remarks and thank you Brett and Matt


----------



## broadonrod

Here's one more picture of Chris's beautiful 8 point! 160-2/8s gross.. 
I'm in the bow blind.. Several doe and young bucks showing up. No mature bucks yet..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome Chris great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Now that's an 8!! Congrats Chris on a heck is deer and your first bow kill!


----------



## broadonrod

This nice young buck just came in.. This buck has lots of potential...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Nice middle aged buck just showed up... Still not one of the bucks I'm hoping to see this eve but def. a cool deer with a lot going on. He could end up a trophy buck over the next 2-3 years!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

What a great looking young buck. This young fella just walked in. Great potential to eventually become a true South Texas Low Fence Monster Buck! 
I love seeing character like this little fella has.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well I messed up :/... Was taking a picture of this buck and looked over and one of the really good bucks I was hoping to see was at 15 yards to my right .. 
Soon as I moved he bolted... At least I know he's still around. He looks to be much better than last year at a glance..

He thinks he is hiding from me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Peek a boo!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

First buck of the eve.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I'm getting an itchy trigger finger over here.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I'm getting an itchy trigger finger over here.


Well choot one!!! I'm ready to see one from that side of town.. I know you fed them well.. Choot one!


----------



## rudytail10

Now monsters this evening?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Awesome Bret, thanks for sharing love it!!


----------



## broadonrod

That was the only buck I saw! It sucked for me.. The other guys saw some great bucks. I think we have anither book deer hitting the ground Saturday or Sunday! .. We saw him today at Alens stand.. Hope he takes him out.. 

He's a main frame 12.. Sure hope he likes this buck!!! He's beautiful!


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of short clips from the guys at " Catch Dig Systems " removing more hogs this eve. This hog trapping system is insane and fun on top of that. Wish we had the youngsters from our contest here this week. We may have these guys back down here when we bring the kiddos! If you have a ranch and want to catch the hogs off if it.... This is the ticket! Incredible hog traps and what a great group of guys!

150 hogs out the gate ! Thanks to all the guys and a special thanks to the owner of " Catch Dog Systems " Rory for getting my all these hogs out of here!

Here's a short clip. I'll post another one tomorrow ..


----------



## broadonrod

*Catch Dog Systems Hog Traps*

One more short clip of Catch Dog Systems hog traps in action!

Thanks again Rory for bringing in your hog traps and helping us out!

We are making a video of the entire week of hog catching action with the Catch Dog Systems making it easy.. Can't wait to see what Miles does with all of this footage!


----------



## broadonrod

Wild hogs eating a deer carcass. Video...


----------



## sotexhookset

150? Son of a beech. How many days did they trap down there?


----------



## WillieT

WOW! I guess a hog will eat anything.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Kill one of the hogs and throw it in there, I bet they will eat it too.


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> 150? Son of a beech. How many days did they trap down there?


Off and on about 5-6 days of trapping. They came in set up trapped a couple of days. They came back after the weekend and hit them again for a couple of nights. Best and easiest hog traps I have ever used. It's cool seeing 3 then 5 then 15 hogs in the trap over a 2-5 minute period "pictures text to your phone" then call a phone number and the gate drops..

That's not much of a dent in our population of hogs but it's a start.. These guys are planning another trip back here already.


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> WOW! I guess a hog will eat anything.


I'm with ya on that!



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Kill one of the hogs and throw it in there, I bet they will eat it too.


I'll bet they would!

Thanks for the replies! 
I'm back in the stand now. Several doe moving in.. This is only the 2nd time this bow blind has been hunted this season.. Hope to have pics soon...

Taylor and John are in my other bow blind this evening hunting a big 10 point.. The deer travels to both of our stands I hope she gets her buck this eve! She has put in some time for sure..

Couple nice young bucks moving in since I started typing this..


----------



## broadonrod

Guess we didn't get them all lol..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

My son Tyler has been checking out all the photos and I think it is now sinking in big time how south Texas is much different then our river bottom we hunt. He just finished his last 7th grade football game and has 2 baseball state tournaments this weekend and next and then it is time to get out the guns and start shooting. I fell in maverick county last year and hopefully he does this year and then we will have to step up our game !!! Good luck Taylor tonight on the 10 point!!


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> My son Tyler has been checking out all the photos and I think it is now sinking in big time how south Texas is much different then our river bottom we hunt. He just finished his last 7th grade football game and has 2 baseball state tournaments this weekend and next and then it is time to get out the guns and start shooting. I fell in maverick county last year and hopefully he does this year and then we will have to step up our game !!! Good luck Taylor tonight on the 10 point!!


Tell him get ready!!!!

I just had a nice buck walk in for a bite of Double Down .. He did very well this season. It's getting late for pics but I have him pretty close.


----------



## Gearman

Haha ment to say I fell in love with maverick county. Not sure anyone can really be ready for going to a place like yours, but he will do his best.


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Haha ment to say I fell in love with maverick county. Not sure anyone can really be ready for going to a place like yours, but he will do his best.


It's going to be a blast! Good talking with you and look forward to having you and your son here soon!

We have more lease members coming in today and tomorrow.. There's a couple of big bucks on the hit list.. Hopefully we see them up close soon!

Check out the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page. We are sending deer pictures in regularly there as well.

https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/


----------



## broadonrod

With all the rain it was tough getting to a stand. I made it to one but may not make it back out .. First deer are showing up now.. More pics soon .. I hope.


----------



## broadonrod

Several young bucks are sneaking in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Still no big boys. Lots of deer moving in though.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Still no muuunsters..


----------



## broadonrod

Still looking..


----------



## broadonrod

Nice broken brow 12 just came in for a bite..


----------



## rudytail10

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Good luck to everyone down there hope to see some monsters hit the ground. I hope Mr. Gardner sees his deer in the morning wish everyone luck for me. See y'all real soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty

Man, only a couple look young to me from the stills. Do you have a video that might show them a little better?


----------



## broadonrod

spurgersalty said:


> Man, only a couple look young to me from the stills. Do you have a video that might show them a little better?


I agree some are kinda old.. But... It's a fact you can't age them by their teeth any more..

Short video showing teeth are hard to go bye..


----------



## spurgersalty

broadonrod said:


> I agree some are kinda old.. But... It's a fact you can't age them by their teeth any more..
> 
> Short video showing teeth are hard to go bye..


Hahahaha, and I was actually being serious for once:rotfl:


----------



## rag3

We are on our way to the ranch! Let's hope my dad finds his deer. If he does, we have some pics up of another Double Down bad ***!!!


-Bob


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to you and your dad Bob. Hope he gets him a nice one. 

Clayton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Look forward to seeing you guys when yall get here!


----------



## rudytail10

Any blood this morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

spurgersalty said:


> Hahahaha, and I was actually being serious for once:rotfl:


Lol.. Some of the bucks I'm posting are not brand new that for sure.. The last buck I posted is prob 8 years old.. We have uncountable 7-10 year one bucks on the ranch and several 11 plus year old deer.. Most of our best bucks are taken at 8-10 years old.. We are seeing our swing in 3-5 year olds ..we have the best 3-5 year old up and commer bucks we have ever seen and are super excited about them.. We have a few bucks on the list we are hunting now. They are all ranging from 8-11 years old. 
I'll start posting some older bucks. I just get more pumped about what's coming over the next few years..

Thanks for the the reply.. We have 2 big bucks on the list this afternoon but not sure the weather is going to let us get to them :/... It's WET down here! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any blood this morning?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No blood :/.. It's this kinda morning


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

now thats a good kinda morning rite there.


----------



## rudytail10

Very nice morning indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> We are on our way to the ranch! Let's hope my dad finds his deer. If he does, we have some pics up of another Double Down bad ***!!!
> 
> -Bob


See ya soon Bob! Tell your dad his buck was mooning him this morning.. He's waiting on yall!  what a buck!! Can't wait for him to see this buck in person!


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of deer moving early.. Lots of does and fawns.. No bucks yet.. Rain just stopped.. I'm in the same bow blind I hunted yesterday. Only the 2nd time I've sat here this season.


----------



## broadonrod

Blue quail.


----------



## broadonrod

17 does and fawns.. First buck walking in.. One of the same bucks I saw yesterday.


----------



## rudytail10

That new camera is awesome. Good luck to all that made it down there to brave the weather. Hope to y'all see some monsters today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This little youngster just walked in. I'm guessing his freeky right side with the droptine is do to an injury.. He looks like a 2 year old to me.. I like to try and identify these bucks in some way to see how trey turn out the next year.


----------



## broadonrod

Just saw a pretty good buck cross the sendero at 75 yards. Hope he comes in! Here is a picture of a future monster. Look at the mass on this little fella already. I love seeing little frames like this on the youngsters.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a 2 year old that could end up being a great buck. I like the character in his brow tines. To me this is a great little buck. Lots of youngsters walking around. Hope to see a few mature bucks soon..


----------



## broadonrod

Bob just sent me a picture of this big ol boy he is watching now from his stand.... this is a perfect example of why we feed Double Down Deer Feed!
This buck was estimated to be a 135-137" 9 point last year at 4-5 years old he put some inches on!!! Look at this big guy as a 5-6 year old now! We have 3 years of history on this buck is where we are getting the age guess. This buck like many or most of our 5-6 year olds is built like a bull. It is really easy to underestimate the score on these bucks once they put on this kind of body weight and also make it a challenge to age them. The buck would prob field dress 225-235.. He fits right in line with a couple others weighing in that range this year already. His main beams have become ridiculous.. 


I still have no mature bucks yet :/..


----------



## broadonrod

Just had this buck walk in..he may be one on our youth hunt contest winner hit list..


----------



## sundownbrown

Pretty slow at my buddies place right by yalls this evening, but this morning the deer were moving well


----------



## Hand Solo

Brooke can't believe she has a shot at a deer like that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Pretty slow at my buddies place right by yalls this evening, but this morning the deer were moving well


My hunt was super slow as far as mature deer. Everyone else saw several really good deer.. I've been sitting in the wrong blinds I guess. I did end up seeing one good deer after dark but to dark for pics.

It was to wet for Allen to get to his stand today but Matt, Bob and Allen are taking my Polaris in the morning and gong to hunt the big 12 point Allen is after. Matt is going with them and videoing the father-son hunt. I'll bet Allen gets his monster buck in the morning..

Taylor almost got the shot on the buck she has now hunted for a month! She has 15 days in the stand trying to get the right shot and angle on the buck she is after. The buck was in bow range this evening for 30 minutes but no good shot :/.. I'll bet tomorrow morning we have at least one of the two monster bucks on the ground if not both of them!!!

We just went out and dumped piles protein on the ground at both stands . I'm thinking this might get the bucks into range. ...

Hope to have a couple of more monsters on the ground with LDP in the morning.


----------



## broadonrod

Hand Solo said:


> Brooke can't believe she has a shot at a deer like that
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Looking forward to it!!!! Tell her there's a lot more were that one came from! We videoed 7 bucks this eve between our lease members and guides that all fit into our youth hunt category.. We are all excited to have the kiddos hunting here again this season!!! Lots of nice old buck need to be taken plus a ton of hogs and javelina! We also need to take a few does as well. We are ready!!!

Brett Holden


----------



## rag3

Well he came out this morning, but never gave us a shot. No doubt the most beautifully symmetrical 12 point I have ever seen! Absolute beast!

We will have to wait until this evening. It's gonna be a long day .

-Bob


----------



## jgale

Good luck this evening. Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## broadonrod

Well it looks like it will be a long wait until this evening. Taylor drew back on her buck but didn't like the shot so passed him once again! Hopefully this evening she gets her monster buck! 

Allen's monster buck came in and jumped straight into the feed pen eating protein for almost an hour then jumped out the back of the feed pen, walked away .. I'll bet he gets his buck this evening as well.. 
Here is the picture they text me this morning at 8:20.. Hearts were pumping in that deer stand this morning for sure! Allen's buck is a true lowfence dream buck! Here was their last look at him this morning..


----------



## WillieT

I think if I saw a buck like that it would make my heart stop. Glad I have never been to your place, don't think I would make it out alive. lol Ya'll truly have some monster bucks.


----------



## finz

Holy WOW, good luck !!


----------



## railbird

Wow! I'm very jealous.


----------



## rudytail10

Should have took an old Texas Heart Shot lol. Awesome deer hope he gets on him this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck to Allen this evening. Can't wait to see pics of that monster !!


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> I think if I saw a buck like that it would make my heart stop. Glad I have never been to your place, don't think I would make it out alive. lol Ya'll truly have some monster bucks.


Im with ya on this buck.. Hope Allen can keep a steady hand lol! Im sitting here now about 2 miles away waiting to here the POP! He is a beautiful typical 12. I've watched this old buck grow for several years.. Allen really likes the slick typicals and I sure hope he gets him! Bob and Matt are in the stand with him again videoing the hunt.. John and his daughter Taylor are bow hunting the big 10 Taylor has been after since opening day of bow season hope she slings and arrow this eve.. I have a few young bucks moving in now. Lots of deer moving early.. Hope to have news on the other hunters and pics soon.

Thanks for all the replies everyone!!


----------



## broadonrod

My first 2 youngsters to walk in.. I love seeing bucks this young with these kinda frames!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Several nice young bucks showing up.. Still no old timers. Lots of deer moving today... I'm thinking the big boys show soon..


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of young fellas sizing up..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

I'm on the stand with you guys!! Been checking in all weekend!
Just cool Brett!

working not hunting!

Get a good one!!


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> I'm on the stand with you guys!! Been checking in all weekend!
> Just cool Brett!
> 
> working not hunting!
> 
> Get a good one!!


Hopefully they see their bucks soon. The mature deer are just starting to step out in the stand I'm hunting.

Still hitting our protein harder than corn. These bucks went straight to the free choice.. Hope to have a report from the other hunters soon.. 
Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

Heard a shot


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Awesome !!!! So excited for him. Can't wait to see the pics of that monster !!!


----------



## rudytail10

Way to go. I bet he is pumped. Can't wait to see the smile on his face. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Allen got his buck!!! Just got the text.. Can't wait to see him! Haven't heard from John and Taylor yet.


----------



## Biskit_Slanger

Will you please hurry up with the pics!!! Can't wait to see that beast!!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome. Can't wait to see it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## FISH TAILS

Can't wait to see that thing up close!!


----------



## finz

Post em already, haha


----------



## broadonrod

OMG!!!pics coming... Wooohooo. Any guesses on his score as a typical 12 from the going away pic?


----------



## railbird

202


----------



## manwitaplan

Sitting on the edge of my seat................. Come on with it!


Thanks for taking us along this weekend.


----------



## broadonrod

Any more guesses? This makes it a little easier.. Remember this buck weighs over 200 field dressed.. 

Double Down Deer Feed... Low fence.. Monster!!! 

Congrats Allen!!! It's a pleasure having you and Bob a part of this deer lease..


----------



## manwitaplan

broadonrod said:


> Any more guesses? This makes it a little easier.. Remember this buck weighs over 200 field dressed..
> 
> Double Down Deer Feed... Low fence.. Monster!!!
> 
> Congrats Allen!!! It's a pleasure having you and Bob a part of this deer lease..


Absolute Stud!

Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## railbird

206"


----------



## sundownbrown

Son of a gun, 212


----------



## DCAVA

241

What a buck!!


----------



## deerslayer64d

All I can say is "WOW"!!! Major Congrats to the hunter and to you Bret for what y'all have accomplished with your deer herd !! 
Just a uneducated guess on score 
223"??


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Beautiful buck !! Congrats


----------



## rudytail10

Wow what a deer. Congrats Allen on your low fence monster. Father and son hunting him together is what it's all about congrats again and good job Bob. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Congrats Allen! That's a giant! I know you like big low fence typicals, and they don't get any better than that!  can't wait to see him in person.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for all the replies!!! Here's another picture of Allen's buck. I'll post originals later. These are off the back of my camera.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdavis1541

Wow!!!! What a hosss!! Congrats. 192 + a pinch


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wow!!!! A monster!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

What a stud!! Congratulations!!!!

209 gross


----------



## BrandonH

That's an awesome looking buck. About the only thing that could make him better would be better G1's, but I'd say he makes up for it in every other aspect. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout

189"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Crazy buck!!! Love the pics!


----------



## railbird

broadonrod said:


> Thanks guys for all the replies!!! Here's another picture of Allen's buck. I'll post originals later. These are off the back of my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a deer! After further consideration^^^^^. I would like to adjust my estimate.

41" up
26" main beam
17" mass
X2 = 168 + 23 inside spread = 191" gross


----------



## WillieT

204. That's a monster. Congratulations


----------



## ccbluewater

What a stud. 194" is my guess!


----------



## bowmansdad

What a beautiful buck! 199"


----------



## STXbowhunt

197" That is my dream buck!


----------



## Gearman

Unreal buck!!! I have him at 204" congrats to the hunter


----------



## 8-count

Wow.......Congrats......Awsome deer.  190


----------



## sundownbrown

So what did you come up with for a score?


----------



## rudytail10

Taylor have any luck this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Wow! The last 12 hours have been a blur since my dad shot his trophy last night. A perfect 6x6 has always been his dream.

I bought him a 25 foot tower stand after last year, and we got it set up on a great central location on the ranch. I couldn't wait for him to hunt there this year.

Unfortunately, in August, my dad suffered a stroke and could barley walk. I wasn't even sure if he was going to able to deer hunt this year.

Another lease member John was nice enough to let my dad use his portable ground blind for the whole season.

So we wheeled it in there right by his new tower stand. He WAS going to hunt that spot if I had to wheel him in there!

He is walking with a cane now, and had no trouble getting in the blind.

Great Day! My dad says it was one the best days of his life. It doesn't get much better than that.

Thanks Brett.

I know you know the feeling of doing something Special for your father.

Great memory!

-Bob


----------



## rudytail10

That's awesome Bob what a great memory! I'm happy your dad was able to get on him. Can't wait to see y'all again this year down at the ranch. You should be proud! Great father and son hunt. Congrats again. 

Clayton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the super cool replies! Allen is super excited about his buck.. He even stayed up with us night owls last night .. We scores his buck at 190 6/8s gross B&C as a slick typical 12 point. It's not an official score and I think the contest may even get him a little better than that. I usually score tighter than most by 2-3" on a deer like this.. Taylor had the buck she is hunting in range again today but passed on the shot once again. She just didn't feel comfortable with the shot :/.. Bob is in a blind this evening that hasn't been hunted at all this year. No cameras either.. No telling what he is going to see.. Im excited there were some really good bucks passed there last season. Hope he finds one. Matt is scouting at Monica's stand for the buck she is after until she gets back.. My dad and I are hunting new areas looking for bucks that haven't shown them selves so far this year. Joe is in his stand.. He has seen a few great bucks over the past few day but no shooter yet. 

I have bucks moving in now.. I'll post a few pictures soon. 
Thanks again everyone for the kind words.. 
Brett 

Here's one more pic of Allens Monster buck and his son Bob in the back smiling ear to ear.. What a great hunting memory...


----------



## broadonrod

This old timer just walked in while I had my head in my phone .. He would make a great management buck for someone. He goes on the list ..


----------



## broadonrod

Nice one just walked in..


----------



## broadonrod

..great young up and comer!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

That's one beautiful buck!! A deer that only one could dream of, I'm very proud for Allan and a huge congrats goes out to all involved for making it happen for him. It's great to be a part of a group that will go above and beyond for each other in a time of need.


----------



## broadonrod

Things are picking up.. Bucks are moving in late...






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az2323

WOW, helluva buck and what great story! Congrats to your hunter and his father on a buck of a lietime!
Brett, y'all got it going on down there. Y'alls commitment (age, nutrition, genetics) to the animals you are raising, on a free range low fenced ranch, is unbelievable! But, the proof is in the pudding!
Ky is fired up about his hunt and can't wait. He says thanks again for the opportunity and Get Tight Sucka!


----------



## broadonrod

az2323 said:


> WOW, helluva buck and what great story! Congrats to your hunter and his father on a buck of a lietime!
> Brett, y'all got it going on down there. Y'alls commitment (age, nutrition, genetics) to the animals you are raising, on a free range low fenced ranch, is unbelievable! But, the proof is in the pudding!
> Ky is fired up about his hunt and can't wait. He says thanks again for the opportunity and Get Tight Sucka!


Can't wait to meet yall! Really looking forward to this years youth hunts. Thanks for the kind words!

Here is a really nice buck that just showed up.. It's all I got of him. Getting to late for pics but man this sucker has some head gear!


----------



## broadonrod

Just got a text that Allen may have seen a shooter at Bobs stand! .. Looking forward to seeing the video this eve!!!


----------



## rudytail10

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Man that dude is awesome. Looks a lot like your deer from this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Hate being back here in the city. Congrats again to Allen on one super nice South Texas 12 point. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> -Bob


Ummm.. Hi Bob lol.. Lol


----------



## Matt06

rag3 said:


> -Bob


Who???


----------



## capttravis

rag3 said:


> -Bob


What about....


----------



## FISH TAILS

What?


----------



## rag3

I got it all figured out. 


-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

capttravis said:


> What about....


Bob!


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Ok. Brett it's on.


----------



## rag3

This was Brett on Halloween this year.









-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> This was Brett on Halloween this year.
> 
> -Bob


Wth!!! Lmao!!! Love the dog hat..


----------



## jgale

Lol!


----------



## broadonrod

Got to bed "Bob"and go find this dude tomorrow! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Bob.. Double Down Deer Feed Bob..


----------



## ROBOWADER

Looks like it may have been a predator call kinda night....LOL


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Looks like it may have been a predator call kinda night....LOL


Lol.. We were just missing one person ...


----------



## broadonrod

It was a little sketchy but made it.. Going to try a new area this evening .. Water is finally low enough to cross into the back pasture since our last rains..


----------



## Charlie Brown

Cant wait to see pics this eve. Something about "back pasture and that picture" makes me think there is a monster standing around that bend.


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a few that I'm watching now.. No big boys yet.. Couple of management deer just got added to the list also.. Still waiting.. More young bucks working their way in..












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I honestly can't keep up with the young bucks walking in.. Best I can count is 17 bucks here 1-3 years old now. All these just walked in together.


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. It looks wet down there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

beautiful up and comers rite there !!!


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of deer this eve just no Muy Grande... I'll be back here though. This is one of my favorite blinds to hunt.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Beautiful sunset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DD linebacker ... Wonder what this buck would field dress ..we are going to need a bigger GUN . Joe text me this pic of this monster bodied buck earlier. Wow..


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Beautiful sunset
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a beautiful view this eve.. Hope to see you here soon Mikey!


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> Cant wait to see pics this eve. Something about "back pasture and that picture" makes me think there is a monster standing around that bend.


Not the bucks I hoped to see but lots of action.. Most of our mature bucks are not moving. Lots of youngsters and a few old timers.. Hopefully this front gets them moving.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

This is my first year to experience this fabulous ranch and the members here are outstanding. As you can see by Bretts post times, he never sleeps. His tireless efforts of game management is the reason this ranch is what it is. Although he says the monsters haven't started moving yet, I have seen some 170 and 180 class Double Down deer. I can't wait till the big boys start moving. Lol
Looks like a great season in the making.


----------



## broadonrod

Jack Rabbit said:


> This is my first year to experience this fabulous ranch and the members here are outstanding. As you can see by Bretts post times, he never sleeps. His tireless efforts of game management is the reason this ranch is what it is. Although he says the monsters haven't started moving yet, I have seen some 170 and 180 class Double Down deer. I can't wait till the big boys start moving. Lol
> Looks like a great season in the making.


It's been a pleasure Joe.. You and Chris both...

I guess we have stayed up a little late the last few nights watching the deer videoed lol..


----------



## Rack Ranch

Welcome to the brotherhood...



Jack Rabbit said:


> This is my first year to experience this fabulous ranch and the members here are outstanding. As you can see by Bretts post times, he never sleeps. His tireless efforts of game management is the reason this ranch is what it is. Although he says the monsters haven't started moving yet, I have seen some 170 and 180 class Double Down deer. I can't wait till the big boys start moving. Lol
> Looks like a great season in the making.


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

This is my 5th year on the place and it has been a blast. Great memories. My son is chompin' at the bit to get down there this weekend.

I will give the feed a little plug here. I have seen 3 years before Double Down and 2 years after Double Down.

Huge difference! The bodies on these deer are so big, that it makes it difficult to accurately score the deer from the stand. You just can't tell how big the antlers actually are!

There is NO ground shrinkage here. The antlers actually grow when you finally get to see your deer up close.

I still have a big buck that I haven't seen this year. He blew up last year on the feed, and I can't wait to see what he looks like this year. I will be back on Friday to try and find him

-Bob


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> It was a beautiful view this eve.. Hope to see you here soon Mikey!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The gateway to 3000 acres un-hunted this year.. I'must give it a shot. I must see what lives on the other side... Here goes...


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck but if you don't make it.... I know where a silver jeep is that would look great with a coating of mud all over it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ !!!!


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Good luck but if you don't make it.... I know where a silver jeep is that would look great with a coating of mud all over it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ !!!!


I'm looking for "Gatzilla" I see his fooooot print!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> DD linebacker ... Wonder what this buck would field dress ..we are going to need a bigger GUN . Joe text me this pic of this monster bodied buck earlier. Wow..


Man what a deer. That thing is huge! He must just stand at the DD all the time.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

That little Silver jeep ain't scared. But I think Dare Devil Don and I could go save the young gun! Saddle up!


----------



## broadonrod

Jack Rabbit said:


> That little Silver jeep ain't scared. But I think Dare Devil Don and I could go save the young gun! Saddle up!


Lol..I prob should have come back the way I came in! This could get competitive... It's only a 4 mile walk ..


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

I left the keys to my Toyota down there if you need another vehicle to pull out the buggy and the jeep

My dad used to have a Toyota forerunner on our lease in Batesville 20 years ago and he would routinely pull Fords and Chevys out of the mud. Those guys would get so mad

-Bob


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good Luck to everyone hunting this evening!!


----------



## broadonrod

I'm in one of my bow blinds this eve.. First young bucks coming in now.

THANKS!!! Everyone for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do.. Always a blast my brother!


----------



## broadonrod

Well I'm running out of arrows. 3 for 3 on hogs now.. Hopefully they leave me alone... first deer coming back in after the swine war..


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Goodluck and looking forward to some pics!


----------



## broadonrod

More war...:/...


----------



## broadonrod

4 for 4 on hogs.. deer are coming back


----------



## rudytail10

****. Looks like you could use some help with. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> ****. Looks like you could use some help with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are just to many.. I'm down to 2 arrows!

Young bucks are moving back in.. 2 nice bucks just showing their horns above the brush 80 yards.. Hope they come in soon! 
Here is a nice little 3 year old. Lots of 1-3 year olds showing up.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

I'm ready to get back down there a wage war on the pigs !! ðŸ”«ðŸ”ªðŸ’£ðŸ—ðŸ—ðŸ—


----------



## broadonrod

One arrow left .. 
Swine war continues..


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> I'm ready to get back down there a wage war on the pigs !! í ½í´«í ½í´ªí ½í²£í ½í°-í ½í°-í ½í°-


Bring arrows and maybe a little whiskey lol..
Actually my arms going to be wore out!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

I can do that bud ! See ya next weekend. I'll have my little man with me also so it should be fun for him to get to draw blood on a pig for his first kill


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> I can do that bud ! See ya next weekend. I'll have my little man with me also so it should be fun for him to get to draw blood on a pig for his first kill


One arrow left..here comes 12 hogs.. I'm going to have to line them up perfectly!

See ya next week my brother!


----------



## broadonrod

Kinda like flying pig flags


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Stacking up the pork to make some sausage!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

That's just cool rite there !!


----------



## rag3

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> That's just cool rite there !!


Chris-

Looking forward to meeting you at the lease. I met your dad this weekend. He is a good dude.

How old is your son? Mine is 14.

-Bob


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Hey bob pm me your number and I'll have you in my phone.


----------



## Bull Minnow

Man that's some serious swine swackin' 
Good job. Should you start a new thread called aporkalypse 4


----------



## broadonrod

High hat.. Nice mature deer came in for a bite.. The older bucks are still very illusive since it greened up but a few are still coming in hitting the protein feeders..


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

That is one beautiful buck !! I LOVE THE TALL g2'S


----------



## rudytail10

Very nice deer. That new camera takes great pics. We are loading up now getting ready to head that way. Can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck clayton, i hope you get a monster. i wish i could be there with you to celebrate but i cant be there till next week. good luck and send pics:brew:


----------



## rudytail10

Thanks Chris will do. Im sure I will see you down there again.


----------



## Seachaser

Brett, Keep em coming, great deer herd you have, When is the youth hunts??? Can wait to see there smiling faces!!!! Great job.....


----------



## broadonrod

Seachaser said:


> Brett, Keep em coming, great deer herd you have, When is the youth hunts??? Can wait to see there smiling faces!!!! Great job.....


Thanks! Looking forward to those youth hunts our selves! We have a few hunts booked to knock out first. Im not sure on the youth hunt dates yet.. I'll post them up once we get caught up.. I just got I the stand.. Hope to see some older mature bucks this eve.. We have 3 guest hunters coming in tonight and one more tomorrow.. As green as it is we are going to have to hunt pretty hard to get all of them a deer.. Lots of young bucks but the older bucks have been tough to find since the past 3 rains.. Few young bucks walking in now.

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## broadonrod

Still no mature bucks..


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks still moving in just not the ones I'm hoping to see yet.. ..























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

Look how thick and lush the brush is....looks like Spring.


----------



## broadonrod

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> Look how thick and lush the brush is....looks like Spring.


It is green... I've never see it any greener this time of year. Here are a few more pics before it gets dark. Several more bucks moving in just getting to late for pics.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Great pics !!!


----------



## rag3

Great bobcat pics!


-Bob


----------



## Cynoscion

Love the big 7!!!! My kind of deer.


----------



## M Jones

Well guys first off thank you Bret and the whole gang down there for putting on a first class expedition for these young guns! It was an incredible experience that my son and I were allowed to be part of. Tristan was blessed with a magnificent 9 point that scored 149 2/8 along with some other trophies as well. He actually won 1st place 9 point division in every contest he entered. Bret warned us to make sure we entered some of the deer contest. I thought I would share Tristan's awards so the winners of this years youth hunts could look forward too the chance as well. Again thank you Bret and everyone that makes this happen.


----------



## rag3

M Jones said:


> Well guys first off thank you Bret and the whole gang down there for putting on a first class expedition for these young guns! It was an incredible experience that my son and I were allowed to be part of. Tristan was blessed with a magnificent 9 point that scored 149 2/8 along with some other trophies as well. He actually won 1st place 9 point division in every contest he entered. Bret warned us to make sure we entered some of the deer contest. I thought I would share Tristan's awards so the winners of this years youth hunts could look forward too the chance as well. Again thank you Bret and everyone that makes this happen.


That is awesome! The smile on his face says it all! He will never forget that weekend.

Thanks for sharing.

-Bob


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good luck to all the hunters coming in this weekend I will miss it again here in the big city!! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck to all that's there and the ones on their way. I hope to see some smiling faces and great trophies from the hunts that are coming up. To Tristan what a fine buck and a great bunch of trophies you have. Special congrats to you sir on a job well done.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Great pics !!!


 Thanks!



rag3 said:


> Great bobcat pics!
> 
> -Bob


 Man Bob... I thought I had a Big cat walking out at first. About 25-30 deer all through their tails up and several snorted at the brush line for about 2-3 minutes. I had my gun ready to bust a lion:/.. When he walked out I grabbed my camera but missed the focus.. The cool thing was a 150 class 10 point ended up chasing that bobcat out of sight in a cactus flat. See you tomorrow.. Drive safe my brother!



Cynoscion said:


> Love the big 7!!!! My kind of deer.


I'm with you on that 7... He is a cool old buck for sure..

Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Good luck to all the hunters coming in this weekend I will miss it again here in the big city!! Keep the pics coming!


Wish you could have made it this weekend josh.. See ya soon.


----------



## broadonrod

M Jones said:


> Well guys first off thank you Bret and the whole gang down there for putting on a first class expedition for these young guns! It was an incredible experience that my son and I were allowed to be part of. Tristan was blessed with a magnificent 9 point that scored 149 2/8 along with some other trophies as well. He actually won 1st place 9 point division in every contest he entered. Bret warned us to make sure we entered some of the deer contest. I thought I would share Tristan's awards so the winners of this years youth hunts could look forward too the chance as well. Again thank you Bret and everyone that makes this happen.


Thanks for the post! Those javelina skulls turned out super cool! You have raised a fine young man there my brother! It was a pleasure having you and your son here at the lease!!! Hope yall are having a great season!!!


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Good luck to all that's there and the ones on their way. I hope to see some smiling faces and great trophies from the hunts that are coming up. To Tristan what a fine buck and a great bunch of trophies you have. Special congrats to you sir on a job well done.


Also ... When are you headed back? Seems like you just come down here.. Shoot big deer and disappear ... Your dad is putting in some time. He did video a really nice 190" plus middle aged buck today that we hadn't seen yet this season and 2 or 3 other nice new bucks.

See ya soon! 
Brett


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Man Brett I know it sure seems that way... Trust me brother if I could be there I would be. I haven't had a day off since I left the ranch last and my next day off is next Friday. Me and my little man will be rolling in Friday the 20th. Hopefully I get to show him some animals and get him his first kill. I'm gonna turn him loose on pigs. Stay safe my brother and looking forward to seeing y'all soon.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Man Brett I know it sure seems that way... Trust me brother if I could be there I would be. I haven't had a day off since I left the ranch last and my next day off is next Friday. Me and my little man will be rolling in Friday the 20th. Hopefully I get to show him some animals and get him his first kill. I'm gonna turn him loose on pigs. Stay safe my brother and looking forward to seeing y'all soon.


Looking forward to meeting your little man.. Mine will be here today.. ðŸ˜Š.. Just cooked breakfast waiting to see if our managment hunters got a deer .. They should be here at camp soon. They were hunting a couple nice bucks. Should be here any minute.. Fingers crossed..


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Can't wait bud. I can't wait for pics!!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Fantastic!!!:texasflag



M Jones said:


> Well guys first off thank you Bret and the whole gang down there for putting on a first class expedition for these young guns! It was an incredible experience that my son and I were allowed to be part of. Tristan was blessed with a magnificent 9 point that scored 149 2/8 along with some other trophies as well. He actually won 1st place 9 point division in every contest he entered. Bret warned us to make sure we entered some of the deer contest. I thought I would share Tristan's awards so the winners of this years youth hunts could look forward too the chance as well. Again thank you Bret and everyone that makes this happen.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Can't wait bud. I can't wait for pics!!


One of the 3 bucks they were hunting showed up.. He never gave them a shot:/.. Hopefully this evening..


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

I sure hope they get their bucks this eve. I'll be waiting for pics.


----------



## rag3

Ahh. Back in the blind. Life is good. 


-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

Claytons wife Amy is with me and looking for a nice management buck.. Couple young bucks showing up now.. 

Monica is in her stand gun hunting the big deer she has been after all season .. 

Clayton and his nephew Shane are with Matt hunting a nice Droptine buck and a very nice 10 point. 

Colton his other nephew is with Joe looking for a big 6 point. 


Here is Amy looking for a shooter this eve with me and little man.. Hope a couple of these old bucks we are after show up this eve!


----------



## SHURSHOT270

Trophy 7!


----------



## broadonrod

No big boys yet.. Couple youngsters walking in.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Just heard a shot.. Guessing somebody got one. Here's a couple pics before we head back to camp.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well Colton got his 6 point and Matt is tracking a big buck with Clayton and Shane.. Sure hope for good news soon he said he's on good blood.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Awesome !! Congrats and I can't wait for pics


----------



## broadonrod

Shane, Clayton's Nephew shot a really nice 10 point.. The shot looked good but Matt lost blood at 250 yards. Roy Hindes is on his way. I'll bet Shane has his buck this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Took pics of Coltons " first buck "while we wait on Roy to come find Shane's 10 point. 
Congrats Colton!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

That's one happy youngster and one heck of a buck rite there. That's what it's all about... congrats my friend.


----------



## jgale

Congrats Colton!! That's a heck of a buck for your first deer! I can't wait to get back down there myself.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Colton that's a Stud Six Point!! Roy's got some great dogs so I am looking forward to seeing Shane's buck later on tonight!! Keep the pics coming I sure hate not being there when they kiddos come shoot!
Good luck to the rest of you finds some monsters.

Josh


----------



## broadonrod

Headed out! Wish us luck.. Roy Hindes and his dogs loading up in the buggy.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

You've got the best in the business on the scene. Won't be long now !! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Capt. Kendrick

Keep us posted this is interesting


----------



## Bull Minnow

broadonrod said:


> Just heard a shot.. Guessing somebody got one. Here's a couple pics before we head back to camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that neck! That dude is all muscle. Hope y'all find that 10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dude is all muscle. Look at his neck. That's a cool picture. 
Hope yall get that 10


----------



## broadonrod

Got him!!!! OMG! This thing is a giant! Rory Hindes just said this may be largest body deer he has ever found. Which makes his horns grow!! A lot!!! Pics coming


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Shane's buck! I'll post a little story on the buck as well.. Roy Hindes dogs tracked this old buck 1.15 miles!


----------



## rag3

That is awesome!! Congrats to Colton and Shane!!!

Thanks again Roy!!


-Bob


----------



## Capt. Kendrick

Congrats


----------



## Attoyac Boy

Well dang. I leave just in time to miss all the excitement. Congratulations guys on two awesome bucks! Already missing the fire.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

That's a hell of a buck !! Congrats to you Shane. That smile makes it all worth it.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Those are bucks to be proud of for sure!


----------



## thomas78

Congrats


----------



## Hookem2012

Congrats. Good recovery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulation to Colton and Shane on 2 great bucks! Roy and his dogs are the best!í ½í±í ½í±


----------



## Hand Solo

2 nice bucks! Congrats 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Amazeballs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! Both these young men were super excited! Lots of hunters in n stands this eve.. We have a couple nice bucks walking in now at my stand.. 

Pics coming.. Thanks again for the kind replies!


----------



## broadonrod

Matt just text Clayton got his buck!

Here's a few pics of deer from this evenings hunt with Amy also.. Fixing to head to camp... Can't wait to see Clayton's buck!













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Awesome pics bud !!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Awesome pics bud !!! Thanks for sharing.


You bet Chris! Look forward to seeing you and your son next weekend!

Here is Clayton's buck he whacked this evening! What a cool looking deer! This old buck has been around for a lot of seasons... Glad Clayton and Matt finally caught up with this old elusive sucker! This buck was estimated to be 11 maybe 12 years old and we have 8 years of history on him.. Not a tooth in his head lol.. Three out of a four of our management hunters this weekend have taken their bucks... Amy and I passed one today I just figured we could find one a little better if we wait .. Great folks and lots of fun!

Congrats Clayton!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

That's a hell of a trophy !! BIG congrats to Clayton on a brute of a buck. Clayton is a great guy and sorry I'm not there to have a cold one and congratulate him personally and share the campfire and hear the story on this bruiser.


----------



## jgale

Congrats Clayton! That's a stud!


----------



## Attoyac Boy

Congratulations Clayton! Those drop tine deer are pretty special. Beautiful buck!


----------



## rag3

Nice Drop Tine Clayton!


-Bob


----------



## rut-ro

Nice buck Clayton. What do y'all recon it will score ?


----------



## Hand Solo

Nice one Clayton! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Awesome Clayton , Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Minnow

Wow. What a weekend for you guys. Not surprised at all. Great job guys


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats Clayton that is an very cool buck with lots of character!


----------



## broadonrod

Colton nailed a Javelina before heading out this morning . Shane took out our first doe of the season... Another great hunt with the youngsters. There were some big bucks seen this morning. Just got through looking at videos.. We are slowly moving into areas we haven't hunted this season. Thanks for all the replies! It's been a blast hunting with our guest! Back to the stands in a couple hours..


----------



## broadonrod

My 5 year old son, Little Brett's first kill on his own! I got it all on video... Rabbit for dinner tonight! I'm so proud of him..


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> My 5 year old son, Little Brett's first kill on his own! I got it all on video... Rabbit for dinner tonight! I'm so proud of him..


That is AWESOME.... Way to go lil Brett, That's what it's all about....LOOK AT THAT SMILE..... Im sure you are a proud Dad....Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Attoyac Boy

Way to go Little Man! Chip off the old block. I think that rabbit is a booner!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> My 5 year old son, Little Brett's first kill on his own! I got it all on video... Rabbit for dinner tonight! I'm so proud of him..


Good job little Brett !! And big Brett I'm sure that made you just as excited as he is so congrats to you both


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> That is AWESOME.... Way to go lil Brett, That's what it's all about....LOOK AT THAT SMILE..... Im sure you are a proud Dad....Congrats to both of you.





Attoyac Boy said:


> Way to go Little Man! Chip off the old block. I think that rabbit is a booner!


Thanks Fellas! That was so cool.. I'm still pumped up.. His grandpa is cooking it for him tonight..

Clayton is hunting with Matt this eve. 
Monica is still after her buck.. 
Our new guide Joe is free this evening so he is hunting one blind over from Monica watching to see if her monster buck shows up there.. 
Our lease member Joe is hunting across the ranch from all of us and my dad is in the next blind over scouting as well.

Me and little man are in a blind I haven't set in all year. It's been corned up 2 days.. I hope to have pics of at least one of the big boys we left here last year.

Here are a couple of more pics of little man with his rabbit before I start posting deer pics this eve.. On proud little hunter!


----------



## broadonrod

One more


----------



## broadonrod

First little fella just walked in but a VERY nice buck just walked across the sendero! Sure hope that one steps back out!!! Looked like a Muuunster! 

Just heard a shot while I was typing. Sounded like in Matt and Claytons direction.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another live pic. There are 2 real nice bucks at the protein feeder.... Hope they jump out and head this way for good pics!


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Way to go little man Brett. That was Awsome and even better for me since I was there to share in the moment. Brett Sr I know you are a proud PaPa tonight.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one of the bucks hitting the protein right now. It's getting dark and to late for pics ... they are still in the feed pen knocking out the Double Down .. Best I can do for now.. May sit here again tomorrow.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good un!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Way to go little Brett! Big day!


-Bob


----------



## Attoyac Boy

That split tine deer looks awesome! Hope he gives you the opportunity for some better pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas! 

Here is an old timer Clayton took this eve.. This is one old toothless sucker!

Congrats on another cool looking deer Clayton!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Awesome!!!


----------



## Seachaser

Congrats little Brett!!!! good ole Daisy red riders!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

rut-ro said:


> Nice buck Clayton. What do y'all recon it will score ?


Got this ones score now. Shane's management buck scored 164 3/8s I figured him 160 on the hoof. Think his mass was about 38" much better than we thought! Spread was 22" inside. These monster bodies will really fool ya. 
I'll have the other scores soon.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Man thats a nice buck!


----------



## 8-count

Those are some awsome bucks fellas.......Congrats


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*



Flapp'n Shad said:


> Man thats a nice buck!


Here is Clayton headed home.. Also here is what front teeth look like on 10-12 year old bucks. Bucks like this depend on supplement feed to survive IMO and another reason we feed year round.

Thanks for the replies I know all of these young men watch this thread ..

https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4

Great thread so far! Keep it going. Congrats to all the hunters so far.

Little man with the rabbit is a natural born killer, it appears!


----------



## broadonrod

Reynolds4 said:


> Great thread so far! Keep it going. Congrats to all the hunters so far.
> 
> Little man with the rabbit is a natural born killer, it appears!


Thanks!

Lots of deer moving in already this eve... Several nice young bucks and a few middle age bucks starting to show.

Here is a cool 3 year old I haven't seen before today.

I'll post more pics in a few minutes..


----------



## broadonrod

Few nice up and comer bucks coming in for a bite of DD..





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Hard to beat a South Texas sunset...























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Clayton, it was a blast this past weekend being with you and your family. Amy is a very fine young lady and I enjoyed meeting her. Your a lucky man to have such a wonderful hunting partner and wife. I also want to congratulate Shane and Colton on their ture trophy's. Hanging around the camp fiire sharing stories and "chips" was great. Come back soon!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Hard to beat a South Texas sunset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got that rite brother!!! Thanks for sharing those pics. Not everybody is fortunate enough to see a sunset like that. You just don't get those kinda sunsets in the city life. Looking forward to seeing yall this weekend.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> .. Also here is what front teeth look like on 10-12 year old bucks. Bucks like this depend on supplement feed to survive IMO and another reason we feed year round.


I hadn't thought of that but it makes perfect sense. Their teeth aren't good enough to take in enough nutrition from natural browse.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I hadn't thought of that but it makes perfect sense. Their teeth aren't good enough to take in enough nutrition from natural browse.[/QUOTE
> 
> It would be hard for some of these old bucks to survive for sure... We keep the feeders full to assure they have the nutrition they need to show their maximum potential. Some will fail but many will pop. This is why we put the effort into creating Double Down.. When the deer get to this age and depend as much on supplement feed as they do here we figured we needed to come up with something of value in their diet other than rice hulls and least cost rations. Old bucks eat protein... They eat a lot of it... Many of our bucks wouldn't survive without the supplement feed.. Now we have done our best to feed them something that does more than just keep them alive.. I think Double Down Deer Feed is not only doing its job of allowing our deer to reach maximum ages but also allowing them to reach a second maximum antler growth. We are seeing our best bucks peak at 9 years old and several popping even at 10-11 years old.
> We feel that the DD is the most powerful deer feed on the market! This feed consist of huge amounts of cottonseed and peanuts.. Least cost ration feeds IMO would keep them alive but feeding them this blend has made a huge difference in our antler growth at these ages. We are now seeing it in our younger bucks as well. Watching culls become trophies is an exciting part of this program not to mention body weights we never imagined possible!
> Here is a photo Joe took of a nice 8 year old 8 point main frame earlier today that theoretically should have been culled 3 years ago.
> 
> It seems the deer that have the least amount of teeth spend more time at the protein feeder eating the Double Down are the best deer we have.. Anyway here's the pic of the 8 point we are leaving in hopes of him becoming a trophy of a lifetime. We can't wait to see this buck over the next year or two!


----------



## broadonrod

Nice young upper comer.. He is stacking on some inches!


----------



## finz

^^^^ going to be a monster!!! Obviously still no luck for Monica?


----------



## rudytail10

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Thanks guys for all the kind words. It was a blast we saw some real monsters. Shane is still pumped up as am I. Kolton has been talking it about none stop as well. Really can't think Brett and Matt enough they go above and beyond every year we have been to the ranch. Got to meet some super nice people over the years this year the people on the lease are the best yet. Great times with great friends. Watching Roy and his dogs was an amazing sight. For anyone who has not witnessed it before it will blow your mind. He is by far the best I've seen and a super nice guy to boot. He made Shane's day. Again I can't think Brett and his family enough thanks for everything my brother. It is just mind boggling how much bigger the deer are this year not just in antler growth but in body size as well. That feed is doing wonders can't wait to see what the rest of the year has in store. Hopefully we can get Amy on nice one next trip. Thank you again and hope to get back down real soon. Until then good luck to everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> ^^^^ going to be a monster!!! Obviously still no luck for Monica?


I think he is s special deer.. Just have to keep him alive 

Monica's deer she is hunting was a no show this weekend :/...hopefully she gets him next week.. 
Thanks for the reply!!!


----------



## finz

Yes Sir, love this thread and thanks for sharing!! Now go get in a blind, haha.


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Yes Sir, love this thread and thanks for sharing!! Now go get in a blind, haha.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!!!


That's a crazy cool deer!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Been gone for almost a week and couldn't wait to see what I missed. Congrats to all the hunters that killed such fine deer.

Also congratulations to the little man on a world class rabbit. Can't wait to see what comes next.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> That's a crazy cool deer!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like him too Mikey.. He put on a pile of inches this year but it all stretched out into tines.. He needs some mass .. Maybe he will get it in the next season or two.



shaggydog said:


> Been gone for almost a week and couldn't wait to see what I missed. Congrats to all the hunters that killed such fine deer.
> 
> Also congratulations to the little man on a world class rabbit. Can't wait to see what comes next.


Thanks for the kind reply! We really enjoy sharing the season..

Monica went home and I have lost count of the days she's put into hunting her monster buck.. Long story short she heads back Friday morning and that sucker showed up at 50 yards yesterday eve! It's a happy but heart breaking deal.. Soon as she left he showed up :/... This buck is very special! He has become one of if not the best looking low fence South Texas buck I think I have ever seen. He added an estimated 50" from last season best we can tell... We are sure he is well over 10 years old we think he is 11 and what a monster! It's going to be a long couple of days waiting on the chance to see this buck on the ground.

Thanks again for all the replies!

Brett


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Can you post a picture of the buck Monica is after?


----------



## Swampus

Good Luck Girl!! Smack him!


----------



## Soapeddler

Dang those necks are swelled up! Seems a little early for Maverick County?


----------



## rag3

Soapeddler said:


> Dang those necks are swelled up! Seems a little early for Maverick County?


It's the feed. We haven't seen swollen yet.

-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Can you post a picture of the buck Monica is after?


She won't let me yet lol.. I'll work on it .. Hopefully we have a LDP by the weekend.



Swampus said:


> Good Luck Girl!! Smack him!


Monica said thanks! I sure hope it all comes together Friday!



Soapeddler said:


> Dang those necks are swelled up! Seems a little early for Maverick County?


It's just about that time.. Last year we filmed 2 buck breeding doe Thanksgiving weekend.. The young 2-3 year olds are starting to act stupid the old bucks are making scrapes and we have videoed several fights already... I think the high number of does we have make for a little longer rut. They are def swelling.

Thanks for the replies fellas!

Also Miles should have another video ready tomorrow I hope.. He is working on a video of Allen Gardners 190" 12 point hunt and Chris Singleltons 160"- 8 point bow kill. Matt videoed both hunts with these guys and got some great footage! I can't wait my self to see the new video. 
Thanks again!!!
Brett


----------



## Gearman

Tyler is getting pretty fired up for his hunt , we are going to shoot some this weekend now that his sports is over!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Looking forward to having all the youngsters again this year. Just taking with the dads it sounds like a blast already! 
See yall soon my brother!!! 


Here is a little question for anyone that wants to play.. It could help some hunters and their decisions on weather or not to take a buck like this as a cull. 
We have several deer injured each year during the hard rut. Many get injured and die. Many get endured and never recover showing deformed antlers in their following years. Many get injured and recover coming back with a surprise droptine.. Many also get injured and come back with stronger antler growth than ever the following year. It's a hard call at times just what to do.. Age plays a factor with us.. We really give the young injured deer much more of a chance to come back and recover. As they get older it makes you wonder if your wasting time and money feeding them another season. You just never know.... Recognizing deer year to year is a very important factor if your goal is raising trophy bucks. Video can be the most important tool. It shows more than the body but also the attitude giving you a little better edge to judge the deer by his actions and body condition. We try and remember characteristics of markings and scares year to year as much as the horns. Some Deer may have split ears, a tail missing or no more than just the stripes on their head that make them easy to recognize over several seasons. Anyway here is a picture of a buck we think was 5 years old in this picture. We figured this buck was on his last leg during his "post rut" stage. We wondered if he would even survive the summer. 

Here he is last year. At 5 years old after a very hard rut and with all the nice bucks that feed in this particular area who thinks he should have been shot as a cull or left to see what he could do the next season " this year" we did decide to let him live and feed him another year. Some did well .. and some did not. 

Anyone want to take a stab at this one just for fun ????? 
Should have shot him and saved the feed money??? 
Should have let him walk and see what he could do???


----------



## 8-count

To be honest we would've shot him as a cull.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

I would let him live little longer just for the research info on how he recovers.
Rut already? in Goerge West we don't see it til Dec 25th or so.


----------



## Gearman

I would need to see how he was before he was injured, if at 3 or 4 he was a deer that you felt was going to be a thropy or something special then I would let him walk because even though his horns are not good it doesn't mean his genes have changed any. A deer like that the only reason you keep him is so he can spread his genes and who knows maybe one year he does something crazy like a 14" drop to make him special. I guess when I hear the word cull I think of a deer that has poor genes you want to get out so he does breed. Only the early history would say to kill or not and even that is kinda a chance because it is hard to see what a deer might become at 3 or 4. Just my 2-cents


----------



## WillieT

Because of the way you manage, I would let him walk. I would like to see what happens to that "knot."


----------



## broadonrod

This buck is one we know really well. He lives in camp and we even found his sheds at the camp protein station. I'm not sure what happened to him the year before, but not only was his head gear messed up he also was in very rough condition after the rut.. Even with the messed up head gear we watched him fight several different bucks last season dominating most of them. By the end of season he had lost prob 50 lbs and about all of his tines were gone. His right side was damaged in velvet and the left was broken down to a half a beam the last time I saw him. 
We let this deer go and will be letting him go again this season. He has a cool gene for sure so even if he comes back this season with a messed up rack we would have left him knowing what he could produce. He is either 5 or 6 years old Im leaning toward 6 now after watching him so many times over the past few years. He prob weighs around 250 lbs on the hood and is a beast. He did really good except for his mass. He may be a buck that never gets heavy horns but still one to watch. The mass on most of our bucks has done extremely well so I figure it won't be long before his horns are busted to pieces again.

Here he is last year and this year.. If we didn't know this old buck so well he would be a hard one to recognize.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Sounds like he is a bit cranky since his horns were all messed up or heck maybe that is how his horns got messed up. If you are truly managing your herd it is all about the genes and not what he has on his head 1 or 2 years. Heck at your place he could blow up at age 8 or 9 and be the biggest deer you have taken. Looking forward to seeing some of these deer when my son makes it down there this year!!


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Sounds like he is a bit cranky since his horns were all messed up or heck maybe that is how his horns got messed up. If you are truly managing your herd it is all about the genes and not what he has on his head 1 or 2 years. Heck at your place he could blow up at age 8 or 9 and be the biggest deer you have taken. Looking forward to seeing some of these deer when my son makes it down there this year!!


Tell him get ready! We have a few hunts to get knocked out then it's all about the kiddos!

Miles said the video of Allens 190 kill and Chris's big 8 point bow kill are loading now! Can't wait to see it my self.. Miles works his ()) off on these videos I'll post it soon as it's live..

Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Video*

Here is the video of Allen and Chris taking their bucks earlier this season. Thank you Miles for putting the video together! Congratulations again Allen and Chris on some beautiful South Texas trophy bucks! Miles is working on another video now.


----------



## Bill C

Great videos. Great deer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## az2323

Those videos are phenomenal......absolute bruisers! Congrats to hunters.
I don't know who is more excited about Ky's hunt.....me or him!

Abe


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

A special thanks to you brett and miles for putting that together, that video was incredible. also thank you brett for all you do its truly an honor to call you my friend and be a part of the family at the ranch. this buck was not only my first bow kill but also my biggest buck ever. once again thank you for this great memory and friendship.


----------



## jgale

That's a great video! Congrats again Chris and Allen!


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Absolutely congrats to both. I haven't met Chris yet, but I had the pleasure of being in the blind with my dad when he shot that perfect 12. Great memory!

-Bob


----------



## Hand Solo

2 great bucks 1 awesome video!


----------



## Grande Venado

Nice video and awesome bucks. 

I like the ride back to camp in the dark almost as much as the bucks. Brings back some great memories.


----------



## finz

Congrats awesome video and deer!!! What is the story on that quick clip of thetriple drop at the end of the video?


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter




----------



## broadonrod

Bill C said:


> Great videos. Great deer. Thanks for sharing.


 thank you for the reply! It makes it all worth it when we know people enjoy it like we do as well... Thanks!



az2323 said:


> Those videos are phenomenal......absolute bruisers! Congrats to hunters.
> I don't know who is more excited about Ky's hunt.....me or him!
> 
> Abe


 see ya soon!



southtexastrophyhunter said:


> A special thanks to you brett and miles for putting that together, that video was incredible. also thank you brett for all you do its truly an honor to call you my friend and be a part of the family at the ranch. this buck was not only my first bow kill but also my biggest buck ever. once again thank you for this great memory and friendship.


You are very kind my brother! Thanks for the kind words.. I think we have the best deer camp around filled with great folks and lots of friends and guest. It's great having you and your family part of the ranch... See ya tomorrow! Drive safe ...



Grande Venado said:


> Nice video and awesome bucks.
> 
> I like the ride back to camp in the dark almost as much as the bucks. Brings back some great memories.


 I'm with you.. I love that country ... Thanks!



finz said:


> Congrats awesome video and deer!!! What is the story on that quick clip of thetriple drop at the end of the video?


I'll post something on that old buck soon. He is very old.. We have several years of video of that buck.. That clip actually makes his tines look very short and his frame look small .. I think it's the video setting. He is quiet a bit better looking in person IMO. Very impressive on the hood. I have posted that buck all 4 years we have done this thread. He is a protein head.. The DD put the inches on him this year for sure. The next video should have a ton of footage of hon and several more higher end bucks.. Miles is putting it together...

Thanks EVERYONE for all the super cool replies.. Hope everyone gets their buck of a lifetime this weekend!

Brett


----------



## rudytail10

Very nice video. Great footage of 2 monster low fence bucks. Congrats again to Alan and Chris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

**** nice bucks. Thanks for letting me see a glimps of your place.

HOOK'EM.


----------



## Reynolds4

Awesome video and some amazing animals! 
Wow!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Stuck working again this weekend  The video turned out Great. Congrats to Allen and Chris again for 2 truly awesome Bucks!!
Hope this weekend goes well for the rest of the lease members and guest, maybe one or 2 more big boys will take a Dirt Nap.


----------



## sundownbrown

Top notch video as always, congrats to the hunters


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! Waiting on the text from Monica and Matt. Sure hope her buck shows up this evening !


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. I hope she gets him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Thanks fellas! Waiting on the text from Monica and Matt. Sure hope her buck shows up this evening !


Wellllllll any luck on your Brides muy Grande??


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Wellllllll any luck on your Brides muy Grande??


No show this eve. If the weather doesn't get us we will be after her monster again in the morning.. I sure hope he shows.... Thanks for the reply.. Hope to have a LDP in the AM..


----------



## Overboard

*Wow!*

I went into labor just watching those videos. Awesome videos and ranch. Me and my son will try for his first buck this coming weekend. He is 3-3 on does, now its time for one with some ivory.

I gave him a sneak peak of that video, and before it was over, he had the truck loaded up. Gotta love the kids.

Congrats to all the hunters, their kills, and from the Taylors wishing all of you a safe and happy Thanksgiving with your families.

Brad, Brad Jr., and Brooklynn Taylor.


----------



## broadonrod

Overboard said:


> I went into labor just watching those videos. Awesome videos and ranch. Me and my son will try for his first buck this coming weekend. He is 3-3 on does, now its time for one with some ivory.
> 
> I gave him a sneak peak of that video, and before it was over, he had the truck loaded up. Gotta love the kids.
> 
> Congrats to all the hunters, their kills, and from the Taylors wishing all of you a safe and happy Thanksgiving with your families.
> 
> Brad, Brad Jr., and Brooklynn Taylor.


Thanks for the kind reply!!! 
Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family as well!

Monica's buck was a no show again this morning.. Hopefully he steps out for us this evening..


----------



## Gearman

I have a good feeling tonight Brett , tell your wife to get ready tonight!!! This weather coming through is going to get them a bit frisky. If it doesn't happen tonight then tommorow morning for sure , just have a gut feeling it is fixing to go down!! I sure hope I am right as she sure has put the time in chasing this deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> I have a good feeling tonight Brett , tell your wife to get ready tonight!!! This weather coming through is going to get them a bit frisky. If it doesn't happen tonight then tommorow morning for sure , just have a gut feeling it is fixing to go down!! I sure hope I am right as she sure has put the time in chasing this deer.


Hope so... We are in the stand now.. Wind is cranking hope it calms down soon. Several doe are moving in.. Sure hope he slips up this eve ..

Thanks!


----------



## Gearman

Not sure how it looks down there but we have a lot of moon up around 3 today in college station. I alway think it is good hunting when that moon is up during the day but it might be the last 15 minutes of hunting time!! That heavy wind might throw a kink in things though, either way hoping he shows up and gives her a good shot


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to Monica. I hope she nails him this evening. Can't wait to see it. She has been after this guy all season she has more patience than I have for sure. Best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys.. After him again in the morning... Fingers crossed.. Several new bucks showed this eve, one really good one but not the one she is after..
Hope to have him on the ground tomorrow morning! 
Thanks again!!


----------



## broadonrod

Cold and clear...


----------



## dbarham

He will be out!


----------



## windrose

How many nails were in the pile? Who won?


----------



## Gearman

When the heater comes out so does the big bucks!!!!hope she has a good hunt!


----------



## broadonrod

No show again this morning. Headed out early today.. Just took the youngsters our and set snares for 3 hours. We should be loaded with coyotes in the morning .. 

Sure hope Monica's old buck slips up this eve.. My eyes are starting to hurt looking...


----------



## WillieT

Hope your wife gets him today. I am not even hunting and am having anxiety attacks just waiting to see him.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

See him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Brown

I'm having withdrawals. I love south Texas photography with white tails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

-Bob


----------



## Folsetth

I bet she got him....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> Hope your wife gets him today. I am not even hunting and am having anxiety attacks just waiting to see him.


Thanks for the reply! Giving it another shot in the morning :/..



Mikeyhunts said:


> See him?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No show Mikey... 4 new bucks this eve but not the one.



Charlie Brown said:


> I'm having withdrawals. I love south Texas photography with white tails.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I haven't had my still camera with me.. My wife said its to load and made me leave it in the truck while Ive been hunting with her lol. I have taken some great video the past couple of days.. I'm looking forward to getting more pics soon.. The new camera has been a lot of fun.. 
Thanks again!



Folsetth said:


> I bet she got him....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish..hopefully in the morning. She's not giving up on this buck.
Thanks for all the replies! Sorry for the late post.. Back at it in the AM.. 
Brett


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod;.
Thanks for all the replies! Sorry for the late post.. Back at it in the AM..
Brett[/QUOTE said:


> Some of us are night owls too!
> No worries
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXbowhunt

Updates?


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Updates?


Just got to camp.. No show again in Monica's buck.. :/... We will be back in the stand at 3:00
One of our other lease members is going to hunt a big deer this eve. They are going to set up a bow stand now.. I'm headed with the kiddos to run snares and **** traps.. I'll post trapping pics soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Youngsters got some ***** to skin..


----------



## broadonrod

Also little man found a nice shed.. It was pretty chewed up but nice one.. Other pic is Hunter and my little man Brett with the catches from today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

very cool pics sir !!! thanks for sharing


----------



## rudytail10

Nice pictures. Hope they all get there monsters this evening. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Headed out to hunt Monica's deer again this eve. Fingers crossed.... 
Jason and Matt set up on the big buck Jason is chasing with his bow. Hopefully one or both bucks hit the ground this eve.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Anxiously awaiting updates !! Can't wait for pics. Good luck Monica and Jason


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good luck guys!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Great photos Brett, thanks for keeping them going, I'm just getting caught up from being offshore for awhile. Baker


----------



## WillieT

I hope no report means ya'll are gutting and taking pics of your wife's deer. Too much suspense around here. Hope she got him.


----------



## broadonrod

Well Monica is back in her stand. Haven't heard anything yet from her this morning. She is putting in some time on this old buck. I'm waiting on the call.. Joe is scouting in the next stand over to see if the buck shows up there. 

Jason's buck did show up yesterday eve but stayed 30 yards and he didn't want to chance the bow shot at that range. Matt is with him again this morning to video him getting his monster buck. I sure hope they get him this morning.. I'm waiting on that call as well.. 

I'm on little man duty this morning so I'm just hanging around camp waiting on the reports.. 

Kevin is hunting with his son Hunter still looking for a shooter. They have seen some nice bucks over the past couple of days but not any heart stoppers. It's so green even with the cold snap most of the mature bucks have been very elusive. 

Hope to have pics of one or both of these old bucks on the ground today .. 

Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Hope to see some pics this morning!!

Lord knows your wife has put in the time....will make it all the more rewarding when she closes the deal!

Good luck y'all!


----------



## broadonrod

No show for both hunters this morning. Weather is getting perfect for the evening hunt ... Cool and super light mist. Fingers crossed for the evening hunt!! 
In the mean time I'm out with some of our young hunters taking care of a few coyotes.

Predator control...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunaroy

Well, looks like somebody better shoot a turkey...my money says it will be a "Thanksgiving " buck.


----------



## jeffrush

Brett my daughter Ashley Rushing says good luck and tell the little she said hello. Also she's wanting to see pics of Monica's buck
Nice looking deer you have for sure


----------



## broadonrod

Lagunaroy said:


> Well, looks like somebody better shoot a turkey...my money says it will be a "Thanksgiving " buck.


Can't remember for sure but I think she shot her buck last year on Thanksgiving Thanksgiving buck wouldn't hurt my feelings . I'm ready for her to get this deer... 
Thanks for the reply! 


jeffrush said:


> Brett my daughter Ashley Rushing says good luck and tell the little she said hello. Also she's wanting to see pics of Monica's buck
> Nice looking deer you have for sure


Tell Miss Ashley we all said hello.. If yall are ever at your place and want to swing by for dinner give us a shout would enjoy meeting you Ashley said you have the deer bug pretty bad as well lol! Monica said she thought you hunt pretty close to us. Thanks! Brett

Back it it again this eve. Jason has been practicing with his new bow all day. Monica is just pacing the camp.. I can't wait to see these 2 bucks on the ground..

Thanks again everyone for the replies.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Can't remember for sure but I think she shot her buck last year on Thanksgiving Thanksgiving buck wouldn't hurt my feelings . I'm ready for her to get this deer...
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Tell Miss Ashley we all said hello.. If yall are ever at your place and want to swing by for dinner give us a shout would enjoy meeting you Ashley said you have the deer bug pretty bad as well lol! Monica said she thought you hunt pretty close to us. Thanks! Brett
> 
> Back it it again this eve. Jason has been practicing with his new bow all day. Monica is just pacing the camp.. I can't wait to see these 2 bucks on the ground..
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the replies.


Could the big buck be moving mid-day? You never know unless you go. I know I'm ready for her to get him. I want to see pics of this bruiser.


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> Could the big buck be moving mid-day? You never know unless you go. I know I'm ready for her to get him. I want to see pics of this bruiser.


We have been thinking the same.. We also have a big moon right now. He's making her earn him for sure.. 
Hope to show him to ya this eve!! 
Thanks!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good luck to Monica and Jason this afternoon!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck this evening jason& Monica !! I hope to see some pics of monster bucks and happy hunters.:clover:


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Mikey! 

Everyone is in the stands.. Monica is solo this eve. Jason and Matt are in the bow blind.. I'm in the stand with my nephew Munch Man and my son Little Brett.. Lots of deer moving in now. 
Here is a beautiful 11 point just stepped out .. More live from the stand pics coming and hopefully some LDPs this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

First buck over 2 years old to walk in this eve at this stand. Still lots of daylight left.. No word yet from the other hunters..


----------



## ccbluewater

Has the deer your wife is after been seen lately, or has he just vanished?


----------



## broadonrod

ccbluewater said:


> Has the deer your wife is after been seen lately, or has he just vanished?


Jason had his buck in range and passed the shot this eve :/.. I'll bet they get him in the morning.

Monica's deer was a no show again. He lives in a very safe area of the ranch and has not ever been seen at another stand even during the rut for the past 8 years we have watched him. He has become very elusive. With age and the green turane he has became nocturnal but was seen often before all the big rains. Joe videoed him 6 days ago right when the feeder went off. I feel sure he will show soon.. Hopefully in the morning ... I've never seen her hunt so hard. Sure hope he shows... 
Think we have another buck possibly hitting the ground in the morning now as well.. Kevin's son Hunter has a nice buck in his sights for the morning hunt and may have a hard time going to sleep tonight!

On another note...
The kids are some rabbit hunting fools! They are putting a hurt on the rabbits this eve.. I'm pretty sure my dad will have us some fried rabbit cooked up tomorrow eve..

Round one.


----------



## broadonrod

Round 2 ..


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

broadonrod said:


> Jason had his buck in range and passed the shot this eve :/.. I'll bet they get him in the morning.
> 
> Monica's deer was a no show again. He lives in a very safe area of the ranch and has not ever been seen at another stand even during the rut for the past 8 years we have watched him. He has become very elusive. With age and the green turane he has became nocturnal but was seen often before all the big rains. Joe videoed him 6 days ago right when the feeder went off. I feel sure he will show soon.. Hopefully in the morning ... I've never seen her hunt so hard. Sure hope he shows...
> Think we have another buck possibly hitting the ground in the morning now as well.. Kevin's son Hunter has a nice buck in his sights for the morning hunt and may have a hard time going to sleep tonight!
> 
> On another note...
> The kids are some rabbit hunting fools! They are putting a hurt on the rabbits this eve.. I'm pretty sure my dad will have us some fried rabbit cooked up tomorrow eve..
> 
> Round one.


That is some fine vittles there.I like that dumptruck back there.


----------



## jeffrush

broadonrod said:


> Can't remember for sure but I think she shot her buck last year on Thanksgiving Thanksgiving buck wouldn't hurt my feelings . I'm ready for her to get this deer...
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Tell Miss Ashley we all said hello.. If yall are ever at your place and want to swing by for dinner give us a shout would enjoy meeting you Ashley said you have the deer bug pretty bad as well lol! Monica said she thought you hunt pretty close to us. Thanks! Brett
> 
> Back it it again this eve. Jason has been practicing with his new bow all day. Monica is just pacing the camp.. I can't wait to see these 2 bucks on the ground..
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the replies.


 We will be down for our annual X-mas thru New Years Eve hunt we will give you a call then

Good luck Whack em And Stack em


----------



## Trouthunter

Man those rabbits can turn into a good meal!!

Thanks for taking us along Brett.

TH


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies! The fog set in this morning and the hunts were very slow.... Monica and Jason didn't see much at all.. They had deer but it was so foggy they couldn't make out horns more than 40-50 yards before the deer all left.

Kevin and his son Hunter on the other hand had s great morning!!! Hunter had the buck he was hunting come in close..
What a beautiful buck of a lifetime for this young man!

Congrats Hunter!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations to Hunter. That is a pig right there.

Hope Monica gets her buck soon. It may take an all day hunt to get er done.


----------



## rudytail10

Very nice. Congrats Hunter on a beautiful low fence trophy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

congrats hunter. thats a beautiful buck. very glad you got him.


----------



## broadonrod

Thank you for the replies fellas! Hunter is one proud young man and made a great shot! Another father-son memory hunt for the books!

I just got to in with the youngsters on another predator and **** haul. These kids are having the time of their life. Here are a couple of more pics from this morning. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SafetyMan

It warms my heart to see all the youngsters with such big smiles on their faces! Congratulations to each of them and hope all of you have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*



SafetyMan said:


> It warms my heart to see all the youngsters with such big smiles on their faces! Congratulations to each of them and hope all of you have a Happy Thanksgiving.


Thanks! You have a great Thanksgiving as well! 
Everyone is in the stands. 
Monica and Jason are back after their bucks. Im waiting on the calls! A couple of us have the kiddos with us trying to knock out a few does this eve. Me and little man just stuck our first doe of the eve about 5 minutes ago. Several deer moving back in now. Hope to get one now doe before the bucks come in.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

I love taking my three knuckleheads hunting.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Hunter and all the youngsters down there! That is an impressive buck no doubt. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone there and following here on the board!! I hope we see 2 more monsters hit the ground real soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the post guys! 
Little man and I have arrowed 2 doe and one hog. Haven't seen a buck yet. 30 minutes of light left.. No report from Monica or Jason yet.. Green Jays are knocking out some corn 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late for pics but several young bucks moving in.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

17hrs since the last update. I hope you guys are ok....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> 17hrs since the last update. I hope you guys are ok....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lol.. Been busy---busy around here.



jgale said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone!!


Happy Thanksgiving to you Jason.. Hurry back.. We just corned up your spot again.. He's waiting on you!


----------



## sundownbrown

Did y'all trap that badger? That's awesome


----------



## Charlie Brown

Hope y'all are in the stands. This evening awesome bay fishing and hunting weather. Pressure falling, over cast and a front on the way. Good luck Monica!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Did y'all trap that badger? That's awesome


Yes.. Munch man is getting it made into a little rug. Lots of hunters in stands this eve... Monica is at it again.. Sure hope her buck shows. I'm hunting with Monica's Grandma this eve.. She is 84 years old now and loves this stuff.. She has killed hogs and does the last 2 years and now we are looking for an old buck .. 
Hope to have pics and reports soon.. 
Also John's daughter Taylor is back hunting her trophy buck this eve..

Bucks moving in on us now..


----------



## broadonrod

Several bucks moving in close.. This guy is trying to wind us..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck grandma. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Awesome, did y'all catch that badger in a steel trap or snare? Just curious, I want to catch one in freer this year. Always heard to use a bird as bait, good luck to all the hunters


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck grandma.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Grandma just smacked her a doe.. This little fella just came in after the shot..



sundownbrown said:


> Awesome, did y'all catch that badger in a steel trap or snare? Just curious, I want to catch one in freer this year. Always heard to use a bird as bait, good luck to all the hunters


We caught him in a snare..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Great job. Love that smile. Way to go grandma. Time for a shot 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Congrats to grandma, good job on the badger


----------



## broadonrod

Woooooohoooo!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Grandma!!! That's a really nice badger Munch got!


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Great job GrandMa. That's a beautiful doe, beautiful rifle, and beautiful Lady!


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

That badger is awesome!!! man that would have my trip! i'd rather shoot a badger or a coyote than a trophy buck.


----------



## jgale

Congrats grandma! That's awesome! Munch is on a roll with the critters.


----------



## WillieT

Up here in North Texas, it would be a great day to spend the entire day in the stand. Rain then misty,back and forth and in mid 40's most of the day. Big buck weather for sure. Hope that is why we have not heard from you. Sure wanting to see a picture of a big buck taking a nap.


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> Up here in North Texas, it would be a great day to spend the entire day in the stand. Rain then misty,back and forth and in mid 40's most of the day. Big buck weather for sure. Hope that is why we have not heard from you. Sure wanting to see a picture of a big buck taking a nap.


Temp just dropped.. 4 mile ride in long sleeve shirt and it got cold!!! It was 80 at 5:00 pm here.. It's prob in the 50s now..

Getting late for pics but just had a Monster Buck jump in the feed pen for a bite of Double Down Deer Feed! This is the cool thing about surprise not running a lot of trail cams. Haven't seen this buck this year but I know him from last season.. I'll be back here tomorrow to try and get better pictures.. He's in a very safe part of the ranch so he will get a pass this year I'm thinking. Could very easily make a 200" deer next year.. His main beams are already prob 28-29" and scores 190-192..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. That's an awesome one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olympic Recurve

Great job Grandma!


----------



## WillieT

Olympic Recurve said:


> Great job Grandma!


Welcome to 2Cool. It is a lot of fun...............most of the time.


----------



## broadonrod

All in stands again..we are set up on 3 trophy bucks this eve.. Hopefully all 3 show up for the hunters! Several doe hunters in stands this eve as well and a couple of scouts in blinds each side of Monica helping her locate the monster buck she has been after.. 
I'm in a bow stand with my 12 year old nephew "Munch Man" Mario and little Brett.. Mario is bow hunting doe, hog or a management buck with us this eve. Hope to have good reports and pictures from the blind soon.. 
Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck to all this evening. cant wait for updates and hopefully some LDP's


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Good luck to all this evening. cant wait for updates and hopefully some LDP's


Hope so Chris!! Three hunters targeting big deer someone has to get an arrow slung or a shot fired this eve!

Here's a couple live pics while we are waiting. What a great looking 2 year old! 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Well Miss Monica has sure been hunting this buck hard and I really wish her the best. She is one of the most committed hunters I've ever been associated with, Good luck to her and all the hunters on Holden Pasture. It has sure been a blast for me so far!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Man that 2yr old is gonna be a MONSTER!! He's got it all going for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Jack Rabbit said:


> Well Miss Monica has sure been hunting this buck hard and I really wish her the best. She is one of the most committed hunters I've ever been associated with, Good luck to her and all the hunters on Holden Pasture. It has sure been a blast for me so far!


She has become one heck of a hunter.. She doesn't miss a hunt if she can help it.. If she gets this buck she has def earned him.. It will be her biggest by far.. I'm just waiting in the call..


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good luck to all the hunters this evening I we see some pics of a few big boys on the ground. I can't wait to be back down there tomorrow evening!


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Man that 2yr old is gonna be a MONSTER!! He's got it all going for him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is going to be something Chris.. He's already trying to fork in his 2s and 3s on one side.. We saw several new really good bucks yesterday eve.. Bob videoed an incredible 3 year old with lots of trash.. Maybe one of the best 3 year olds I've seen in the ranch. hope to have live pics from the stand soon. No big deer here yet.


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Good luck to all the hunters this evening I we see some pics of a few big boys on the ground. I can't wait to be back down there tomorrow evening!


Waiting on you Josh.. Joe and Matt wrapped up 250 jallopanos ready for the fire..


----------



## FISH TAILS

broadonrod said:


> Waiting on you Josh.. Joe and Matt wrapped up 250 jallopanos ready for the fire..


That's a serious helping of Bacon and a bunch of work!!! Those things sure are tasty!


----------



## broadonrod

We just saw a Really good buck!!! I sure hope he comes out. He just walked through a small clearing. I think it's one I've been hoping to see all season and have set here 4 times looking for. If it is him he got BIG! Hope to have pics of this giant frame in a minute!!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> We just saw a Really good buck!!! I sure hope he comes out. He just walked through a small clearing. I think it's one I've been hoping to see all season and have set here 4 times looking for. If it is him he got BIG! Hope to have pics of this giant frame in a minute!!


YES, ready to see another Brute. Thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## WillieT

Wishing the best to all the hunters. Hope to see a group shot of 3 big bucks on the ground.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got this picture from John and Taylor. He clipped it off his video camera . She got an arrow in her buck a few minutes ago! ..


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Just got this picture from John and Taylor. He clipped it off his video camera . She got an arrow in her buck a few minutes ago! ..


Body like a freaking mule!! Is Taylor hunting Trophy or management buck?? Regardless congrats on the shot can't wait for pics!!


----------



## broadonrod

Just got a text... Jason's buck is in range but no clear shot yet! We could have 2 big bucks arrowed here shortly..


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Body like a freaking mule!! Is Taylor hunting Trophy or management buck?? Regardless congrats on the shot can't wait for pics!!


Trophy.. She is a full lease member now.. Jason is working on getting his now .. He is hunting a trophy as well..


----------



## railbird

Based on that arrow placement it won't be a long trail and you won't be needing Roy! Tell her congratualations for me!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Wohooooooo what a shot Taylor !!!! Can't wait to see pics and I know ur dad is proud of you rite now !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Way to go Taylor! Can't wait to see the head on that brute! I dear Dad is bustin at the seams!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Trophy.. She is a full lease member now.. Jason is working on getting his now .. He is hunting a trophy as well..


Awesome!! Thanks again


----------



## Attoyac Boy

Great shot Taylor. Shouldn't be much of a tracking job on that one. Hopefully Jason releases an arrow too.


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Awesome!! Thanks again


The buck Taylor just arrowed should be 11-12 years old.. He is still a tank..


----------



## Squid94

Awesome. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## sundownbrown

Alright, let's see some pics, congrats


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Y'all are killin me ) I need pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Tracking 2... Roy is coming. We lost blood on Taylor's .. Jason's jumped on us during track. Both bow shots.. Both shots look good just not taking a chance on these big bucks.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck. I'm sure Roy will find them keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## railbird

Did right think to back off on a jumped deer. Takes a pro to know when to back off.


----------



## chazenreds

Good luck finding 2 bruisers. Roy and his pups have proven themselves time and again. I'm sure we'll all be drooling over some monsters shortly.


----------



## AirbornXpress

Good call 
We will stay tuned
í ½í¹ˆ


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Tracking 2... Roy is coming. We lost blood on Taylor's .. Jason's jumped on us during track. Both bow shots.. Both shots look good just not taking a chance on these big bucks.


Prayers up that you find them BOTH!! Can't wait for the results!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Sweating bullets here!! Good luck guys! Prayers sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Just found one... Here is a peek at Taylor's buck... I'll post more later..


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## fishingtwo

Glad you found it.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks!!! Taylor is super excited!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo

WOWez
I would have passed out..Huge


----------



## sotexhookset

Good Lord what a deer! Huge congrats to the lady.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

What a beautiful buck. Super proud of you!


----------



## railbird

B E A Utiful!

Great deer! That deer has some serious mass. Love seeing the ladies enjoying bow hunting. It is such a rush to be so close to such giant animals.


----------



## WillieT

That's a hoss. Congratulations!


----------



## pacontender

Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## chazenreds

That's a great buck. I hope y'all had good luck finding Jason's deer.


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is an awesome trophy congrats to Taylor on that Buck! Hope Jason's shows up today sometime!! Can't wait to be back down there in a few hours!


----------



## Gearman

Great deer Taylor, to shoot a deer of that size with a bow is unreal. That is a true low fence Thropy!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the super kind replies! Taylor and John are headed home after almost 2 months of bow hunting this old South Texas bruiser .. Taylor is super happy she ended up getting him and so is John... Now he gets to hunt his trophy ... He and Taylor have spent about 40 hunts in the stand after that old buck. What a great ending to this Father-Daughter hunt.. 
Also this old buck really put on some inches. We have pictures of him at this blind 8 years ago. It's amazing the body and antler conditions of these old 9-12 year old bucks.. Best we can tell from years of photos this old guy is at least 11 years old possibly 12 and still breaking 200 lbs field dressed! I will post a few of his pictures from years of history later in the thread.

Thanks again for all the replies.. I'll post his score soon. Can't wait.. We did rough his mass over 40"...

www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congrats again on all of the great deer. I love reading this thread.


----------



## Folsetth

So did you guys not find the other deer last night?


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> So did you guys not find the other deer last night?


We did not... I think the deer will be fine.. I'll bet Jason gets another chance at him.. It looks like the arrow grazed a twig and deflected about an inch to inch and a half down .. No blood on the arrow and in slow motion the shot looks like it grazed the bottom of the deer.. Looks like a flesh wound.. At first glance on video in full speed it looked pretty good. Slowing the shot down it was like a different ballgame. Jason is hunting the deer again this eve.. Just a couple of small blood spots.. I don't know if his deer was the one we jumped last night now or not.. I'll bet he gets him this season.. It's a 200 class deer that jumped from a 162-165 last year.. I hope he gets him this eve.. Monica is still after her buck. She just text me that she is watching a monster buck right now but not the one she is after.. Me and little man have our first buck walking in now.. I'll try and get a few live pics posted soon..

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

First bucks moving in close.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rut-ro

Any signs the big cat is still around ?


----------



## broadonrod

rut-ro said:


> Any signs the big cat is still around ?


Im sure we still have a few but no sightings since July.. I just had 4 nice bucks walk in.. Live pics coming.. 2 are way off 2 are pretty close


----------



## broadonrod

Couple live pics.. I'm going to try and get more before dark if the pigs don't not run the others off before they make their way in.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Killer pics


----------



## rudytail10

This big ole boy getting a pass this year?








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> This big ole boy getting a pass this year?
> View attachment 2631954
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Most likely he gets a pass.. He is a fully mature buck but could explode with another year or 2... We leave a lot of old bucks in this part of the ranch and gamble with them each year.. This buck did very well this year.. 
The hogs did end up pushing our deer further out before dark this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Killer pics


Thanks!!!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Awesome pics bud !! I can't wait to get back down there.


----------



## Gearman

Tyler keeps seeing all these big deer pictures and gets more excited each day.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Awesome pics bud !! I can't wait to get back down there.


Waiting on you!!! 



Gearman said:


> Tyler keeps seeing all these big deer pictures and gets more excited each day.


We will see yall soon.. Trying to figure out the dates now for the youth hunts.

Taylor's Buck ended up scoring 182-2/8s" as a slick 10 point estimated to be 11 years old. What a beautiful South Texas buck! Taylor's second buck with a bow.. The buck field dressed 212 lbs and had over 40" of mass. Main beams both between 26.4-27".. Congrats again Taylor on a true low fence monster buck! This buck jumped an estimated 20" from last year! He added mass, tine length, spread and main beams best we can tell..

Thanks again for the replies fellas! 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## Mikeyhunts

What a beautiful deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Jones

Congratulations Taylor! Wow what a monster buck!


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats on a beautiful deer. You put in the time to get him well deserved and with your dad on top of it. Very nice daughter and father hunt. Another lifelong memory made this year congrats again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

What a super deer. Ya'll have a great program going. Thanks for sharing such a wonderful place with us.


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> Waiting on you!!!
> 
> We will see yall soon.. Trying to figure out the dates now for the youth hunts.
> 
> Taylor's Buck ended up scoring 182-2/8s" as a slick 10 point estimated to be 11 years old. What a beautiful South Texas buck! Taylor's second buck with a bow.. The buck field dressed 212 lbs and had over 40" of mass. Main beams both between 26.4-27".. Congrats again Taylor on a true low fence monster buck! This buck jumped an estimated 20" from last year! He added mass, tine length, spread and main beams best we can tell..
> 
> Thanks again for the replies fellas!
> Brett Holden
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Congrats Taylor!! What an awesome deer!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies!!

One more post on Taylor's buck.. I posted 182 .. The official score is 183 2/8s! I shorted the buck an inch under the official score! 
Here is the pic with the correct score ..

Here is also a couple live pics from the stand! Look at this old bruiser! He could make someone a nice management buck for sure.. Great mass... This buck would prob field dress 225-235 I'd bet.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of more live shots of some nice upper comers before it gets to dark. Both of these young bucks have lots of potential..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

Some beautiful deer. Thanks


----------



## rag3

That last Buck is a young stud! Love to see that. 


-Bob


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Here is a 3 year old from this past weekend. Not great pics(bad focus), but this dude is gonna be a stud!

My photography is not on the same level as Brett's
















-Bob


----------



## Mikeyhunts

What a beautiful deer! He is going to have lots of trash! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8-count

Great pics guys......thanks for sharing. Gotta luv all that trash.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies everyone! We are back in the stands.. Just a few of us here at the ranch now. Matt and I are scouting in 2 different stands this eve.. 
Josh is hunting across the ranch trying to get video footage of a really nice buck he saw yesterday eve and Joe is getting dinner ready... bacon wrapping a bunch of deer meat and jallopanos.. Johnathon just headed out after we got his new stand and feed pens put up today.. He is missing out on Joe's dinner! 
I'll post some live from the blind pics soon as the bucks move in..

Thanks again for the replies!

Check out Double Down Deer Feed on face book.. Like the page for daily pics from our lease and others..

https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

im counting the days till i get back down there with yall, ill see yall next monday and until then keep the pics and reports coming brother


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> im counting the days till i get back down there with yall, ill see yall next monday and until then keep the pics and reports coming brother


See ya then Chris!

Bucks are moving in and out.. Several nice bucks showing up this eve.. Caught this guy before he walked off.. More pics coming..


----------



## broadonrod

This big 10 just popped out... More coming in now..


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> See ya then Chris!
> 
> Bucks are moving in and out.. Several nice bucks showing up this eve.. Caught this guy before he walked off.. More pics coming..


That pic reminded me of this. lol


----------



## broadonrod

Few more live pics coming.. Here's a nice young up and comer just stepped in for a bite.


----------



## broadonrod

Another young buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Saw this buck here yesterday.. He just walked in.


----------



## broadonrod

This old fella needs to pics on someone his own size.. He's missing half his hat ..


----------



## broadonrod

New buck just walked in..


----------



## WillieT

I'll bet you could never get bored there. What a place you have with some great deer.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Sounds like tonight's meal would go good with Mexican cornbread. Got it comin next week!


----------



## FISH TAILS

shaggydog said:


> I'll bet you could never get bored there. What a place you have with some great deer.


It is hard to get bored in this place!! The stand I sat in tonight is nuts this year.
Double Down Deer Feed has blown quite a few of these monsters up.



Jack Rabbit said:


> Sounds like tonight's meal would go good with Mexican cornbread. Got it comin next week!


The meal tonight is looking very tasty, and Mexican corn bread would do great with these Brussel Sprouts!!

I am not sure there is another low fence stand you can set and watch 2 170 inch deer 3 180's and a 190 in one evening!!!

Most of the 160's I was going to hunt this year as a Jr member are all 170+. The main deer I was after this year blew up from 50"s to 200 plus! The quest for a Monster is on!!!! I'm still trying to find a deer that didn't explode!


----------



## Jack Rabbit

This is my first year to experience what you are experiencing during tonight's hunt and it has been a blast. Just hanging out with you guys is awesome. When I show my friends the pics if 9 to 12 year old bucks carrying a 180+ rack they think I'm crazy. They say no way is he that old, but Bretts philosophy and feeding a great protein like Double Down has proved there is another way to raise trophys. Thanks Brett for that!


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> I'll bet you could never get bored there. What a place you have with some great deer.


There's always something going on around here for sure.. This evening we have a guest coming out to hunt with us.. 
Eddie has been delivering our water to the ranch for 13 years.. We don't have a water well here and it would be to expensive to drill one so we have to ship in our water 1000 gallons at a time.. Eddie is constantly doing things for us around here and always helping out.. This evening we are going to try and find Eddie a deer.. It's our Christmas present to him for being one of the nicest guys we have ever met and always helping out.. . .. Sure hope one steps out for ol Eddie this afternoon. We are going to sit in a deer stand that hasn't been set in this year.. Who knows what the heck is going to pop out there.. Eddie gets here at 3:00 I'll post pics of the hunt.


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> It is hard to get bored in this place!! The stand I sat in tonight is nuts this year.
> Double Down Deer Feed has blown quite a few of these monsters up.
> 
> The meal tonight is looking very tasty, and Mexican corn bread would do great with these Brussel Sprouts!!
> 
> I am not sure there is another low fence stand you can set and watch 2 170 inch deer 3 180's and a 190 in one evening!!!
> 
> Most of the 160's I was going to hunt this year as a Jr member are all 170+. The main deer I was after this year blew up from 50"s to 200 plus! The quest for a Monster is on!!!! I'm still trying to find a deer that didn't explode!


Get out of my stand Josh !!! Lol
That was some impressive video you had my brother.. Getting all those suckers to show in one evening was incredible.. I thought I was having a good evening.. 
Very nice..



Jack Rabbit said:


> This is my first year to experience what you are experiencing during tonight's hunt and it has been a blast. Just hanging out with you guys is awesome. When I show my friends the pics if 9 to 12 year old bucks carrying a 180+ rack they think I'm crazy. They say no way is he that old, but Bretts philosophy and feeding a great protein like Double Down has proved there is another way to raise trophys. Thanks Brett for that!


Thanks Joe! It's team work..and takes a good group with an open mind it's def against the grain .... See you soon .... Thanks for the kind words my brother!


----------



## Trouthunter

That 10 of Taylor's is an awesome buck!

Still living the dream eh Brett? 

TH


----------



## broadonrod

On another note.. Found this guy earlier this week.. First one we have found this year... He was only partially eaten. My guess is our first cat kill of the year.. Haven't scores him yet.. Guessing between 160-65..
You can see the bite marks in his neck ..


----------



## fisHRman

broadonrod said:


> This old fella needs to pics on someone his own size.. He's missing half his hat ..


 Dang that old boy got into trouble early! Sure enjoying all the pics and stories, especially when the youngsters get a good one. Keep em coming when you get the chance.


----------



## reelgame04

Very Impressive Bucks 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

*It's like a zoo out there*

badgers, mountain lions, coyotes, monster deer, OH MY....

I would hate to break down in the dark on the other side of the ranch and have to walk back to headquarters.:walkingsm

Not to mention all the rattlesnakes.



broadonrod said:


> On another note.. Found this guy earlier this week.. First one we have found this year... He was only partially eaten. My guess is our first cat kill of the year.. Haven't scores him yet.. Guessing between 160-65..
> You can see the bite marks in his neck ..


----------



## skelly

*Bite marks on neck*

Brett: i would love to see ya'll take the skin off the neck and determine if this buck was truly killed by a cat.

I've actually seen a cat (lion) jump a cow before but never a deer although i know they kill deer.

Steve


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> badgers, mountain lions, coyotes, monster deer, OH MY....
> 
> I would hate to break down in the dark on the other side of the ranch and have to walk back to headquarters.:walkingsm
> 
> Not to mention all the rattlesnakes.


Don't forget the Chupacabras!


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Don't forget the Chupacabras!


lol


----------



## broadonrod

skelly said:


> Brett: i would love to see ya'll take the skin off the neck and determine if this buck was truly killed by a cat.
> 
> I've actually seen a cat (lion) jump a cow before but never a deer although i know they kill deer.
> 
> Steve


We didn't mess with the skin.. He was stinking pretty bad.. We have a few deer a year taken by lions.. We had a lion in camp earlier in the year.. He was sitting about 15' in front of Bobs trailer.. The area we found this buck is the same area we have found 4 -160+ Deer in the past 3 years all within 3-400 acres. I think this cat lives here and from the tracks we have seen its a big one.. Last year I saw a small one across the ranch that prob weighed 40 lbs.. There was 3 seen all together last year.. This year we have only seen the one here at camp so far.

Thanks everybody for the replies... I'm looking forward to hunting with Eddie this eve.. Hope we find him an old buck..

Deer pic of the day.. This young buck really added a lot of points and inches this year. He grew a few tweeners and has lots of potential to become a true trophy buck..
Pics taken off video.


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## broadonrod

.....


----------



## broadonrod

Me and Eddie headed out...


----------



## FREON

Looks like he has his pen(s) ready to fill out his tag(s).


----------



## broadonrod

Eddie is ready!! Deer are moving in..


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck Eddie hope you get an old one this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good luck Eddie I hope you have yourself a Hunt of a lifetime!! Keep the pics coming. 

I'm in the stand again this evening waiting on a few bruisers to show.


----------



## Folsetth

broadonrod said:


> There's always something going on around here for sure.. This evening we have a guest coming out to hunt with us..
> 
> Eddie has been delivering our water to the ranch for 13 years.. We don't have a water well here and it would be to expensive to drill one so we have to ship in our water 1000 gallons at a time.. Eddie is constantly doing things for us around here and always helping out.. This evening we are going to try and find Eddie a deer.. It's our Christmas present to him for being one of the nicest guys we have ever met and always helping out.. . .. Sure hope one steps out for ol Eddie this afternoon. We are going to sit in a deer stand that hasn't been set in this year.. Who knows what the heck is going to pop out there.. Eddie gets here at 3:00 I'll post pics of the hunt.


Man, all y'all have down there, I never would've thought y'all wouldn't have a water well. Seriously though, what would a well cost versus buying water over the years?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick

I was shocked to hear that as well. Build some catch water systems and catch rain water. Small pump and it's like your at the house.

Awesome deer, keep um coming.


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> Man, all y'all have down there, I never would've thought y'all wouldn't have a water well. Seriously though, what would a well cost versus buying water over the years?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure but from what I've been told over the years.. Getting a well drilled to good fresh water could cost 250,000 plus. Eddies been hauling our water for 13 years.. 1000 gallons at a time, fixing water leaks, bringing supplies.. Hauling water with Eddie around has never been expensive or a problem..

Ok while I was in the middle of typing this .... Eddie just busted a nice one!!!! Shot looked great! We are going to sit here a while and go look for him.. We shot 5 minutes ago and have more deer moving in now.


----------



## WillieT

Way to go Eddie. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Got Eddie's **** in video.. Just looked and no doubt the shot is good. We have bucks coming in but I think we are going to go ahead and get out of the black be to go see his buck.. 

Here's a couple pics off video screen of some up and comers.


----------



## broadonrod

One more before we head down there.


----------



## Folsetth

broadonrod said:


> Not sure but from what I've been told over the years.. Getting a well drilled to good fresh water could cost 250,000 plus. Eddies been hauling our water for 13 years.. 1000 gallons at a time, fixing water leaks, bringing supplies.. Hauling water with Eddie around has never been expensive or a problem..
> 
> Ok while I was in the middle of typing this .... Eddie just busted a nice one!!!! Shot looked great! We are going to sit here a while and go look for him.. We shot 5 minutes ago and have more deer moving in now.


Wow! I would never dreamed it would cost that much! Sounds like Eddie is a great, trustworthy gentleman. Keep up the great work guys and can't wait to see eddies deer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Pics!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Loaded up and heading back to camp. Picture coming soon as we get to camp


----------



## sotexhookset

Awesome. I'm sure it's gonna be a dandy. Congrats to your buddy Eddie.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Tease!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4

That picture running in is awesome! Love the view. 
Congrats to Eddie.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the kind words and replies! Eddie and I had a blast this eve.. He's one of the best fellas I've ever met.. This old buck didn't run 20 yards and Eddie is pumped.. Matt already has this big ol boy on his way to the cooler.. 
Thanks again for the replies! 
Brett























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Congrats mr Eddie !! Great looking buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Look at the fat on this old sucker!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

That is one fat sucker there, way to go Brett! Ya put a great friend on a great buck
Big congrats Eddie


----------



## sotexhookset

Well done.


----------



## Swampus

Fine Buck!!

Fat like a big Axis Buck! Protein hogs....


----------



## dbarham

Way to go eddie!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice one. Congrats Eddie. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Great job Eddie and brett heck of a fun time I bet in the stand !!


----------



## az2323

Good God Almighty....look at the FAT on that dude. Looks like he has been crushing Double Down Deer Feed on a very regular basis!
Congrats to the gentleman on a great South Texas buck.....Very generous of you Brett.
And, congrats to the pretty woman, Taylor, on her beautiful buck....what a Bruiser!


----------



## WillieT

What a fat old dude, I don't mean you Eddie. Great buck. Congratulations.


----------



## 8-count

Congratulations Eddie.......Very nice deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again everyone for all the replies.!

I just sent Eddie and his wife the link to 2cool he was super excited to see all the kind words everyone has posted !

Predator control is a very important part of our management plan. Here is Josh dragging off one of the six coyotes we have snared this week. We usually catch more but the coyotes don't seem to be moving as well as greened up as it is. 

Thanks again for all the kind words ...


----------



## sundownbrown

Love to see the predator pics


----------



## O2BFSHN

You guys never stop working to improve do you! Predators to protein. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Congrats Eddie!! That's awesome.


----------



## broadonrod

Giant hog that's been eating our Double Down! We can't keep him out of the feed pen...we have had him on camera at this feeder for 4 months.. Prob the biggest hog we have seen on the ranch. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

Somebeech! Definitly a Democratic Hog. Feed from the "have's" and let them pay for it. Hillary says that's the way it should be.


----------



## FISH TAILS

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> Somebeech! Definitly a Democratic Hog. Feed from the "have's" and let them pay for it. Hillary says that's the way it should be.


That right there is funny!! 
I am setting in the stand for the last time this trip, insure hate having to leave.

Keep the pics coming on the thread it's nice to see while away!
Congrats again to Eddie on a fine looking buck!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Dang josh I hate that you have to head out. Me and the wife will be heading that way Monday morning. Gonna be down for a week so hurry back.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

He could be the corn eatin thief the knocked my corn feeder on the ground. We'll getem


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the Double Down Deer Feed picture of the day. Joe took this cool pic from one of our bow stands of a beautiful up and coming young buck. This buck added lots of inches everywhere this year.. The average mass we are seeing now has us super pumped and to watch 8 points turn into 10 points like this buck has is even more exciting! This could end up being a true low fence, South Texas, Monster Buck for sure. He is a protein eating machine and built like a linebacker! 
Great pic Joe! I love the early morning wet horns..


----------



## sundownbrown

awesome pic


----------



## Mallardman02

I love the picture. That is a great buck.


----------



## elkhunter49

That's a great buck and an awesome shot Brett, thanks for sharing with us!!! :brew2:


----------



## pg542

Mallardman02 said:


> I love the picture. That is a great buck.


X2!...he's got it all. High, wide, symmetrical, mass, big neck, mature. Great buck indeed.


----------



## WillieT

That's a great pic. How did you train him to stick his neck way out like that, to make his horns look bigger?


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

broadonrod said:


> Here is the Double Down Deer Feed picture of the day. Joe took this cool pic from one of our bow stands of a beautiful up and coming young buck. This buck added lots of inches everywhere this year.. The average mass we are seeing now has us super pumped and to watch 8 points turn into 10 points like this buck has is even more exciting! This could end up being a true low fence, South Texas, Monster Buck for sure. He is a protein eating machine and built like a linebacker!
> Great pic Joe! I love the early morning wet horns..


GOOOOOOOooooooood day i the morning!!!!!!!!!! B E A U T I F U L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> That's a great pic. How did you train him to stick his neck way out like that, to make his horns look bigger?


He's following Joe blind to blind 

This mornings view off his video camera. lol.

Thanks everyone for the replies. I'm living through Matt and Joes pics now. I came home last night for my boys karate belt test.. I head back to the ranch in the morning. I'll post pics when they send them.


----------



## chuck richey

WOW that is amazing. Just getting caught up on this thread. Great read and pictures as always!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

chuck richey said:


> WOW that is amazing. Just getting caught up on this thread. Great read and pictures as always!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks.. 
Here is a nice buck Matt sent me that starting to check out the ladies..


----------



## wishin4fishin

Great stuff Brett. Thanks for keeping the thread going. When I am out on the road traveling, I get my hunting fix by looking at this thread. Evann will even log in occasionally and check out the pics. She said to tell you hello.

Scott


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Great stuff Brett. Thanks for keeping the thread going. When I am out on the road traveling, I get my hunting fix by looking at this thread. Evann will even log in occasionally and check out the pics. She said to tell you hello.
> 
> Scott


Thanks!!! Hello to both of you... Hope all are doing well my brother!

Here are a couple pics of a nice up and comer low fence South Texas Buck I have watched for 4 years since he was just a little fella. This buck has a lot of potential and I can't wait to see what he turns into..

Thanks everyone once again!

Also everyone check out the daily updates on the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page.

Other ranches testimonials about the feed are starting to roll in! Im glad to see others seeing the same kind of results we have!

Like the page for daily updates 

https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. He's gonna be a monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhunterw13

Hey Brett. You mind letting me know when they're coming to horns or looks like it. I hunt west of uvalde, just trying to pick some good days. Since it always seems like y'all are on top of things. Thanks.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Wow. He's gonna be a monster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree Clayton. I think that year could really do something.



jhunterw13 said:


> Hey Brett. You mind letting me know when they're coming to horns or looks like it. I hunt west of uvalde, just trying to pick some good days. Since it always seems like y'all are on top of things. Thanks.


I'm headed back to the ranch now couldn't miss my boys karate belt ceremony ..I would say the deer are probably coming to horns now. We had several fights on video last week when the fights would break out you could see bucks coming in from all around. I like rattling at the beginning of the rut much more than the end. It seems like more deer are still looking for the doe and less deer have broken horns.
I would bet right now is the time..


----------



## Swampus

Did the little man get his Ninja Belt!

Wish I was hunting........this is as close to it I will get today!
Good luck guys!
You would have to take all my guns away from me at the gate on ur frickin place Man!


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> Did the little man get his Ninja Belt!
> 
> Wish I was hunting........this is as close to it I will get today!
> Good luck guys!
> You would have to take all my guns away from me at the gate on ur frickin place Man!


He got it lol! He is one proud little man and I am one proud daddy. Thanks for the reply my brother!

Here is an old timer that actually did pretty good this year. As you can see this old buck hasn't missed many meals. 
He was an eight point last year and now is a 10 with a little forks on his G2's... 
Joe sent me these pictures from the stand this morning while he was scouting for other lease members.

Look at the Chin on this buck lol.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Man that is one old dude. Beautiful deer and very heathy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> I agree Clayton. I think that year could really do something.
> 
> I'm headed back to the ranch now couldn't miss my boys karate belt ceremony ..I would say the deer are probably coming to horns now. We had several fights on video last week when the fights would break out you could see bucks coming in from all around. I like rattling at the beginning of the rut much more than the end. It seems like more deer are still looking for the doe and less deer have broken horns.
> 
> I would bet right now is the time..


Let me know if you need a videographer! You know I never miss!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That's an oldtimer. Beautiful deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Let me know if you need a videographer! You know I never miss!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that Sir is funny stuff.. Lol



shaggydog said:


> That's an oldtimer. Beautiful deer.


Ya he is an old one.. I love seeing these old mature bucks live out their years getting a chance to show their true potential.. This may be his best year ever.. Then again with the right feed he may end up getting even better..

It's good t he back in the stand.. Here is a live pic of nothing yet .. This blind has only been set in 3 times in the past 65 days.. Looking forward to seeing what walks out this eve..

Thanks for the post fellas! Hopefully live deer pics coming soon..


----------



## sotexhookset

Very cool old brute again. Body of a freakin small horse!

Congrats to your boy as well. Well done.


----------



## broadonrod

Little rutting activity going in this eve.. Few young bucks in and out checking does so far.

Thanks for the reply! 

Here is the first buck that has stopped for a picture so far. I have 3 does eating protein and 3 eating corn.. I just saw a really nice buck cross at 300 yards while I was typing. Hopefully he comes in.. Looked like a really good head on him!


----------



## sundownbrown

That buck looks like he has some age on him, following tonight's hunt from the bowblind


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> That buck looks like he has some age on him, following tonight's hunt from the bowblind


Good luck this eve.. It's like someone turned off the deer switch where I'm sitting. I have this one buck running a doe in circles at 250 yards and 11 pigs. The 3 best deer I saw earlier just came and left within seconds.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

really cool pics bud, we cant wait to be there monday.


----------



## sundownbrown

Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> really cool pics bud, we cant wait to be there monday.


See ya son Chris.. Just had this cool little basket 10 sneak in on me..


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

looks like he may be sizing you up !!! lol :ac550:


----------



## FISH TAILS

Hope the Bucks start moving I'm looking forward to seeing pictures back in the concrete jungle!


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Great pics this evening. Looking forward to seeing some on the hoof come Monday evening.


----------



## jhunterw13

Thanks for the info Brett... Have a good one.


----------



## broadonrod

jhunterw13 said:


> Thanks for the info Brett... Have a good one.


You bet.. Being here for a couple of hunts my self now I would say it's fixing to kick off.. Our bucks are not showing like they were a week ago. They are getting very aggressive. Mature bucks are becoming more illusive also..

Thanks for all the replies...
I'm in the stand now.. This blind has only been sat in 3 times this year.. Hopefully I'll have some good live pics this eve.. A couple of the other lease members saw some really good deer this morning.. Not what they were looking for as their trophy but some pretty darn good bucks. My first young buck is walking out now..


----------



## broadonrod

Three little fellas just walked in.


----------



## broadonrod

Another youngster.


----------



## broadonrod

A steady flow of youngsters keep showing up but no big boys yet.


----------



## broadonrod

Still an hour until dark.. This is the only new buck to walk in since I posted:/.. Super slow so far.


----------



## broadonrod

This guy just walked in.. Was here 30 seconds and left..


----------



## broadonrod

He came back.. Still my only new buck..


----------



## FISH TAILS

That there is one fine specimen keep the pictures coming and good luck to the other lease members there this week!!


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> That there is one fine specimen keep the pictures coming and good luck to the other lease members there this week!!


Thanks Josh!!

Here is the buck of the eve.. John snapped a quick picture of this 13 point bruiser with his cell phone from the bow blind before he headed to the brush with his doe. This guy broke his brow tines off since yesterday. Look at the body on this 6 year old.. Double Down Deer Feed is doing its job on this buck.


----------



## jgale

Man what a deer! Sure sounds like things are really heating up down there!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I cant wait for all of the new pictures. I love looking at big deer. It's about to get good with the rut starting to fire off. Keep them fine pictures coming. You are doing a fine job and congrats to all of the hunters that have shot deer this year. Did I miss Monica's deer this year? I don't remember seeing any picture of it yet.


----------



## rudytail10

This one has got some potential. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Man what a deer! Sure sounds like things are really heating up down there!


Its fixing to Jason.. See ya soon...


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I cant wait for all of the new pictures. I love looking at big deer. It's about to get good with the rut starting to fire off. Keep them fine pictures coming. You are doing a fine job and congrats to all of the hunters that have shot deer this year. Did I miss Monica's deer this year? I don't remember seeing any picture of it yet.


Thanks!

Monica is still trying to get her buck on the ground.. Ive never seen anyone put in more time on a single deer....I sure hope she ends up getting this buck..


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Josh!!
> 
> Here is the buck of the eve.. John snapped a quick picture of this 13 point bruiser with his cell phone from the bow blind before he headed to the brush with his doe. This guy broke his brow tines off since yesterday. Look at the body on this 6 year old.. Double Down Deer Feed is doing its job on this buck.


What a pig. If that deer eats any more you will be able to just walk up and cut his throat, because he sure won't be able to run. That belly is bigger that a pot bellied pig.


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> What a pig. If that deer eats any more you will be able to just walk up and cut his throat, because he sure won't be able to run. That belly is bigger that a pot bellied pig.


Yes Sr.. The bodies on our deer are making them hard to judge also.. The fights we are seeing now are pretty insane as well. Watching these 250-275 plus lb bucks battle it out is something to see. We had a couple heavy weights go at it this morning. It gets pretty ugly!

Here is a live pic from the pasture..my dad just picked up this nice matching set of sheds..

Thanks for all the replies!!!


----------



## broadonrod

We are in the stands again.. It's a pretty warm afternoon. So far I have 2 doe, 1 fawn and fighting off about 100 wasp! I'm winning now but the evening is young!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This young buck just came in checking out a doe..he looks tired..


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## sundownbrown

Those are some nice sheds, I bet she'd hunting down there is pretty easy, I could spend all day looking


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Good thing the Wasp's aren't eating the Double Down..... Great looking sheds your Dad found and I wish everyone the best of luck...


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Those are some nice sheds, I bet she'd hunting down there is pretty easy, I could spend all day looking


Call me if you are ever in the area.. We will go find some..



Big Guns 1971 said:


> Good thing the Wasp's aren't eating the Double Down..... Great looking sheds your Dad found and I wish everyone the best of luck...


Thanks.. It was cool finding both sheds.. I really enjoy running around with the old man.. I ended up shooting a hog this eve ... Several other members took a few doe this eve. We are shooting does for 1-3 more days and we are done. The bucks are breeding now so I hate shooting them at all now but we want to take a few more from a couple of more stands. Didn't get near as many as we wanted this season... I guess we will have to feed them another year :/..

My hunt was super slow this eve.. Mostly saw these lol..

Thanks for the replies fellas!!!


----------



## sundownbrown

That would be awesome, thanks


----------



## Lagunaroy

Nothing, huh...I hope they're dragging that big old pig!


----------



## broadonrod

I didn't see a buck worth posting today. The mature bucks have got there doe and keeping them away from our feed stations. Most of the hunters today saw very few if any mature bucks. Except my dad he saw 2 monsters and 2 other VERY nice bucks we just watched on video. He just picked the right spot this eve .. This happens every year for a week or so. One thing I will say is it's amazing we are seeing the fights when we do see the big deer but very little antlers broken.. We are seeing a few but not many. We cut off shooting doe today. We got 3 more and only took 28 this year.. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.. 

Thanks for the posts... 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Watch out!!!! The big snakes are on the move in South Texas! I just killed this big Rattle Snake while out checking protein feeders. I think this Rattle Snake may have been eating our Double Down Deer Feed lol ...

Keep any eye out if your headed south.. Lots of snakes coming out with the weather heating up. 
Here are a few pics.. 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelgame04

That is one huge rattler

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The bad end..


----------



## Lagunaroy

A lot of fun can be had on the night somebody kills a big snake. It can get hilarious, well unless you are on the wrong end of the fun.

Just sayin.


----------



## 8-count

How long was he?


----------



## broadonrod

reelgame04 said:


> That is one huge rattler
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


Yes Sr.. That be could knock the legs out from under you..



Lagunaroy said:


> A lot of fun can be had on the night somebody kills a big snake. It can get hilarious, well unless you are on the wrong end of the fun.
> 
> Just sayin.


 yes!

Thanks for the replies!

I'm in the stand.. I'm hunting a blind that has had no cameras on it all year and nobody has set in it all season. I moved to the bottom area of the ranch. The hunts have been hit or miss and very slow over all this week. This blind is in a thick creek bottom area.. I'm pretty excited to see what comes in.. My expectations are not too high as slow as this week has been. Its just so green the hunting has been super tough. 
We have another hunter sitting in a stand that hasn't been sat in this season as well.. Hopefully between all the people we have in blinds we find another mature shooter buck this eve.

I'll post pics if I see anything worth taking a picture of.. First does moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

8-count said:


> How long was he?


Not sure but that sucker was heavy!

Chris is holding him and he is over 6' tall.


----------



## 8-count

That's a hoss of a snake........gives you the chills just looking at that close-up of the bad end.


----------



## WillieT

You need to skin and mount that rattler. Put him above the door. I am sure he would get some attention. Those snips he is holding him with are not near long enough.


----------



## broadonrod

Those boots aren't high enough either lol.. That suckers head was as big as my fist..


----------



## sotexhookset

Dude. Looks like he ate one of y'all's 175 lb two year olds. Lol


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> Dude. Looks like he ate one of y'all's 175 lb two year olds. Lol


Lol... I just got invaded! ..


----------



## broadonrod

Now buck just came in with a doe! Pic coming..


----------



## broadonrod

This buck just came in with a doe. He's letting her eat but guarding her like a hawk. Great main beams. And cool split brow. I love this bucks frame.


----------



## sotexhookset

Badass length. Nice.


----------



## reelgame04

broadonrod said:


> This buck just came in with a doe. He's letting her eat but guarding her like a hawk. Great main beams. And cool split brow. I love this bucks frame.


Awesome looking buck nice and wide

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill C

Forget the hatband. That one will make a good belt-possibly for a couple of people.


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> Badass length. Nice.





reelgame04 said:


> Awesome looking buck nice and wide
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Thanks fellas! Another buck just stepped out also with a doe. Short tines buck cool buck.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelgame04

Send one of those big boys over here to Centerville 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

reelgame04 said:


> Send one of those big boys over here to Centerville
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply! 
I'm glad to see these bucks this eve.. It's been mighty slow for me this week.. Good luck this season I hope you find one better than these!

On another note...... I guess the doe this buck chased in here was ugly! 
She left and he is eating a little Double Down Deer Feed...lol who would have thunk it :/...


----------



## reelgame04

Sounds like im convinced on setting up some protein feeders full of Double Down Deer Feed looking at all those good looking bucks 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Bad booger

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## az2323

Dang Brutha that's a huge rattler.....y'all grow everything BIG down there!
Ky is looking forward to his hunt. Sure would be nice to have some cooler weather. Shows to be 85 deg. tomorrow.
Thanks for all of the pictures. We've been keeping up with y'all daily.


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> This buck just came in with a doe. He's letting her eat but guarding her like a hawk. Great main beams. And cool split brow. I love this bucks frame.


When I think of a true south Texas giant, this deer is what I picture, that is beautiful. Great pic


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the replies! 
It's been a long day.. 
I posted this clip a few days ago of this monster hog eating our protein. We have not been able to catch up with him during hunting hours all season. He has been sticking his nose under our hog panels and pulling up T-Post since last year. He has even broke the welds on our hog panels! Il bet we have fixed this feed pen 20 times do to h breaking it open. Finally this giant wild boar slipped up! This morning one of our lease members Chris and his wife Jennifer were hunting this blind looking for the hog we called Gatzilla.. Jennifer ended the hunt with one shot to ear.. Gatzilla folded I his tracks. 
I don't know what the beast weighed but he is the biggest wild hog we have taken this year for sure.. I hate to think what this beast cost us in protein the past year! 
Here is the clip I posted last week.. I'll post the picture of the monster hog with the lucky hunter in a few minutes..

Thanks again for all the replies!!!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Giant wild boar called "Gatzilla" taken by female hunter in South Texas! *

Here is a picture of the legendary giant wild hog named "Gatzilla"! 
Jennifer Singleton took the beast with a rifle early this morning 12/10/2015 on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease in South Texas! The giant wild boar was loaded in the truck with a wench and taken to camp for photos.. We are now safe to roam the ranch once again and refill our protein feeder!  Gatzilla is dead!!!

Congrats Jen on your giant hog!


----------



## willydavenport

I know most here will say to never eat a boar hog but I killed one last year that had been eating protein all year. I was by myself so I drug him to the cleaning station with no intention of doing anything with him. After a few beers, I thought "what the hell" and cut the back straps out. They were beautiful so I ended up quartering him all the way out. He was some dang good eating...I don't care what anyone says about nasty old boars, if they've been eating protein all year I'd give it a try.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Wow that rattler is one big snake. I would hate to run into him looking for a dead deer. If I remember right, last year you mentioned that you may make a video of some of the deer at your lease. If you did I would be interested in buying one. If you didn't you should. I'm sure you could sell tons of them. It gives people like me the opportunity to see some amazing animals that I normally wouldn't get to see. Thanks again for making me jealous with all of the hunting pictures. Once again good luck to all and keep posting them amazing pictures Brother.


----------



## broadonrod

I left the ranch for my daughters graduation.. I'm headed back tomorrow.. 
In the mean time I'm living through the camera lenses of Matt and Joe.. 
Here is the first live pic from Matt this eve..beautiful up and comer 10 point.. He put in some inches this year!!!

www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

Live from Joe in another stand.. More bucks that get a pass again this year to see what they do on another year of Double Down Deer Feed. IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/12/11/42f605735c654b8cdd323c34f5dddcbe.jpg[/IMG]
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One more live pic from joe..


----------



## Gearman

Congrats to your daughter Brett, enjoy the moment as it is quite the accomplishment to stick with school all the way through. I have seen plenty of big deer pics , save a graduation picture you can share as I know you are proud of her!! Oh yeah then keep posting the big deer pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Congrats to your daughter Brett, enjoy the moment as it is quite the accomplishment to stick with school all the way through. I have seen plenty of big deer pics , save a graduation picture you can share as I know you are proud of her!! Oh yeah then keep posting the big deer pics.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

The rut is on! The fights are going to be ugly this year! Short buck fight clip to get the fight season fired off!
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Great video Brett, thanks for posting!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Great video Brett, thanks for posting!


Thanks... Hope all is well my brother.. I just got back to the ranch this afternoon.. I'm in a stand that's been sat in 3 times this year. Couple of young bucks just stepped in.. Several fawns.. I guess the old bucks have run all the doe in the brush.. 8 fawns and 3 1-3 year old bucks. Hope to see some of the old bruisers that live around this blind. 2 more fawns just walked in..not one doe yet. I have a feeling the first doe I see will have a big boy with her... Pics coming if I see anything.. 
Thanks for the reply!
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

No Giants yet.. A few bucks came running into a couple of youngsters fighting. A couple stopped for a bite of Double Down ..






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One more walk in before dark.. No monsters but a good hunt this eve with lots of new bucks.


----------



## Fishdaze

Helluva place you've got there Brett. Those big boys just keep rolling out of the brush!


----------



## broadonrod

Fishdaze said:


> Helluva place you've got there Brett. Those big boys just keep rolling out of the brush!


Thanks.. It's been hit or miss this week. The old bucks have their does in the brush..the young bucks are running around like fools.. One blind will be dead and the other on fire.. It's really hit or miss now. We have several management hunters coming in tomorrow- Friday. The way the deer are moving its going to make it tough. Joe, one of our Jr members is hunting a really nice 8 point.. I hope he gets him this eve he's been hunting hard... They saw him this morning but he was on a doe. Matt went with Joe this eve to try and video the shot..

I'm in the stand now.. No bucks yet other than a bunch of nubbins.

Thanks for the kind words. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Few bucks moving in.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This little fella better pic on someone his own size! More bucks moving in..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This young buck is just circling the stand.. Bucks are coming in picking up does and leaving...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Josh!!
> 
> Here is the buck of the eve.. John snapped a quick picture of this 13 point bruiser with his cell phone from the bow blind before he headed to the brush with his doe. This guy broke his brow tines off since yesterday. Look at the body on this 6 year old.. Double Down Deer Feed is doing its job on this buck.
> 
> What a awesome animal , reminds me of one of them show steers all blowed up !!


----------



## broadonrod

deano5x said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh!!
> 
> Here is the buck of the eve.. John snapped a quick picture of this 13 point bruiser with his cell phone from the bow blind before he headed to the brush with his doe. This guy broke his brow tines off since yesterday. Look at the body on this 6 year old.. Double Down Deer Feed is doing its job on this buck.
> 
> What a awesome animal , reminds me of one of them show steers all blowed up !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Here is an old war horse that just walked in... He was a 9 point last year.. This is a perfect example of a fully matured buck on our plan. He will still get another year orso to prove him self. He very well could melt but could also pop into a great buck. I think this buck is 9 years old. This could be his best rack.. Time will tell. I love seeing these old bruisers come in with a doe. So much I have read about deer has been helpful to our plan but so much I have read has been proven wrong..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

The does are getting what they can while they have the chance.. The bucks are jumping in now for a bite of Double Down as well..























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunaroy

broadonrod said:


> The old bucks have their does in the brush..the young bucks are running around like fools..
> Brett


Life has always been like that...just takes some time to realize it..

Kill that big ole pig.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Nice deer!


----------



## broadonrod

Just got the text from Joe... 

It says... 

BIG 8 DOWN! 

I Can't wait to see this sucker!


----------



## sotexhookset

Same. Love true big 8's.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Just got the text from Joe...
> 
> It says...
> 
> BIG 8 DOWN!
> 
> I Can't wait to see this sucker!


Cool, ready for some pics!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*



finz said:


> Cool, ready for some pics!!


Me too! 
Can't wait..

I stayed in camp today. We have a few guest in blinds along with members. One of our guest just sent me these live from his stand while we wait to see Joe's big 8 ...

Pics from his video

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats Joe can't wait to see him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Congrats Joe can't wait to see him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well they won't send me a picture! All Matt said when I called to see if they found him was.. He grew when he hit the ground.. Now they are killing me!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Looking forward to seeing the pictures congrats to Joe!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Well they won't send me a picture! All Matt said when I called to see if they found him was.. He grew when he hit the ground.. Now they are killing me!


That is a good feeling when they Grow on the ground!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Well they won't send me a picture! All Matt said when I called to see if they found him was.. He grew when he hit the ground.. Now they are killing me!


Yes I know how you feel. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

awesome, any background on the deer they killed?


----------



## broadonrod

They just pulled up with Joe's Monster management buck! More pics coming! Woooo hooo! Look at the mass! No more Double Down Deer Feed for this old fella. I'll post pics soon as we get finished taking a few..


----------



## broadonrod

.. Ground growth!


----------



## broadonrod

Still growing.. Joe is stoked!


----------



## sundownbrown

****


----------



## Reynolds4

Wow!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

hell of a double down buck !!!!! congrats on a monster. hurry up with the rest of the pics brett!:headknock:brew::cheers:


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Well they won't send me a picture! All Matt said when I called to see if they found him was.. He grew when he hit the ground.. Now they are killing me!


Tease! Sure Matt is not a female? lol Just kidding.


----------



## WillieT

What a monster. Beautiful 8.


----------



## 8-count

Congrats.......That's a beast!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Joe says thanks for the replies! This buck fooled us with his body size! The buck has a 13 4/8s g2! His bases are both 5 4/8s! 18" inside spread. I'm thinking 152-154.. We will get him scored official later. We just roughed him real quick. What a great buck and great fella! 
Congrats Joe! All your time put in has paid off!

We have 5 years of history on this buck and his mass exploded this year as a 9 year old bruiser!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian P.

Great mass on that buck, looking forward to some more pics !! Did the hunt get captured on video ?


----------



## sotexhookset

Freakin awesome 8. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## broadonrod

Brian P. said:


> Great mass on that buck, looking forward to some more pics !! Did the hunt get captured on video ?


It did!!! Very cool video Matt says.. The buck was in and out... Hot in a doe..


----------



## jgale

Congrats joe! That's a heck of a deer bud!


----------



## az2323

What a bruiser! Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Bull Minnow

That is a monster. Very cool. Congrats to Joe


----------



## rag3

Congrats Joe! That is a very cool deer!!



-Bob


----------



## reelgame04

Very nice 8 congratulations to the hunter 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## DadSaid

that is a huge 8 pointer... heck, that is a HUGE buck.. congrats..

keep the pic's coming... I (we) enjoy looking at them.

thanks for sharing


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind words and replies from all of us here at the ranch.. Joe is pretty excited about his buck. I can't wait to see the video tonight. We have 3 management hunters in the stands with us this eve.. Me, Matt and our other guide Joe have hunters with us.. More guest coming in this eve and more hunters thorough out the week looking for more management bucks. Kevin one of our lease members is hunting the center of the ranch in an blind that hasn't been hunted but a couple times this year. Last year there were some great up and comers there.. I hope he finds a shooter this eve.

I'm in the stand for the 3rd year in a row with our guest Bobby.. Slow start so far... Our first deer are just now walking out. I'll post pics if we get Bobby his buck this eve or see any good ones..

Thanks again everyone for all the kind replies.. We really enjoy sharing the season! 
Brett

Live pic of Bobby ready and waiting!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple youngsters running does around but no mature bucks yet.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

An old 10 point with a tweener making him an 11 point just made the mistake of chasing a doe in front of us and Bobby whacked him. Shot looked good! We will get down and look in a few minutes! Bobby is pumped!


----------



## broadonrod

Good sign!


----------



## Bull Minnow

Congrats for bobby. Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## broadonrod

More pics coming.. We found him.. .. Bobby is super excited!!!


----------



## finz

Love all the pics and thanks again for sharing them, TOO kind you are!! Any news on The MUY your better half is after?? Hope he isn't broke to shat already? THANKS Again!!!! Good luck to her!!


----------



## Reynolds4

I have a love hate relationship with this thread. I love the pics, but hate it when I get in the stand at my lease. 
Keep them coming. 
Congrats to all the successful hunters so far.


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Love all the pics and thanks again for sharing them, TOO kind you are!! Any news on The MUY your better half is after?? Hope he isn't broke to shat already? THANKS Again!!!! Good luck to her!!


We are still working on her buck :/.. She's coming back soon.. Thanks again for the kind replies!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Reynolds4 said:


> I have a love hate relationship with this thread. I love the pics, but hate it when I get in the stand at my lease.
> Keep them coming.
> Congrats to all the successful hunters so far.


Thanks!!!! Really appreciate the post!!!

Here is Bobby with his trophy!!!! We were 1 for 3 this eve.. Hopefully we get all the guys their bucks in the morning!


----------



## Gearman

Wow very nice buck, just showed Tyler the picture and his jaw dropped!!! Great work down there


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Wow very nice buck, just showed Tyler the picture and his jaw dropped!!! Great work down there


We are about ready to get our youth hunted down here.. Few new to go then it's game on!!!

Here s Joe's buck from this mornings also..

www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

One more..


----------



## broadonrod

One more of Bobby's buck as well.


----------



## rag3

Is it weird that I love blood trails? Congrats Bobby!


-Bob


----------



## rag3

Great pics! Joe's and Bobby's. Always fun to take pics with your trophy. 


-Bob


----------



## Mikeyhunts

A blind person could find that blood trail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh5

Did you get a score on the Big 8?

Great pics! thanks for sharing


----------



## ROBOWADER

Congrats to the hunters, darn fine deer right there!


----------



## WillieT

Congrats to those hunters. Those are some fine bucks. Ya'll do it right. Look forward to this thread every year, and you never disappoint. Thanks for letting us be involved.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Thanks to all for your kind replies. I'd like to also thank Brett, Mr Don, Matt, and all the members of the Holden Pasture for making this the most memorable season I've experienced.


----------



## fisHRman

Congrats on two great bucks. Keep the pics coming for us poor office-bound folks!


----------



## broadonrod

Josh5 said:


> Did you get a score on the Big 8?
> 
> Great pics! thanks for sharing


Thanks for all the replies everyone!

Josh5 I scored the buck 152 and change.

Thanks again everyone..

Congrats again Joe!


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands.... The bucks have been on the move and hard to find.. At least hard to find the right ones.. Several good bucks we hadn't seen this season have started showing up. Not running a lot of trail cams keeps the fun in the hunt but sure makes you wonder just where your deer have gone. Its nice to start seeing these bucks in daylight hours. We have all of our guest with the guides this eve still looking for 2 management deer. We have a couple of others hunting hogs.. A few does are starting to move in here.. I'm hunting with James this eve.... I'll post pics as bucks move in.

On the other hand the rattle snakes are on the move again.. I killed this big sucker just before we left for the evening hunt.

Here are a couple pics of our guest with the rattler earlier this afternoon.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Monster deer and monster rattlers, what a combination.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the reply. First buck of the eve just walked out..


----------



## broadonrod

Got James his buck! Pics coming.. Woo hooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is James's buck! What a cool hunt.. Bucks blowing out of the brush from every direction in does. This is an old timer here..

Congrats James on your trophy!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Awesome, Great looking Deer


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Congrats to the hunters on some **** nice bucks !!


----------



## finz

Nice, very Nice minus the snakes, haha


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! Lots of deer and hogs hitting the ground this week. I'm hunting with one of our managent hunters Larry this eve. Wish us luck.. The hunts have been hit or miss in the stands with the rut kicked off.. Our first 2 doe just stepped out. 

One of our guest Jeff shot a giant hog this morning. This boar had some big cutters on him and what a monster hog! He was another hog that had been busting our feed pens open since last season. No more Double Down Deer Feed for him .. 

I'll get those pictures up this eve. 

Here is Larry ready and waiting! What a cool guy! We have really enjoyed having him here the past couple of days!


----------



## broadonrod

Few decoys moving in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The decoys are working.. Still not the buck we are looking for in here yet. This buck is on a mission!


----------



## grittydog

I have hunted Sour Lake (East Texas, Big Thicket) most of my life and you will never see 3 huge monster bucks at 1 feeder. I wou8ld probably go in to shock sitting in 1 of those stand, AMAZING.....


----------



## broadonrod

grittydog said:


> I have hunted Sour Lake (East Texas, Big Thicket) most of my life and you will never see 3 huge monster bucks at 1 feeder. I wou8ld probably go in to shock sitting in 1 of those stand, AMAZING.....


Thanks for the post. I never dreamed of seeing bucks like this my self. Or managent hunters just hit the sack after a few drink and lots of food! Thanks again for the reply!

For more pictures and videos check out Double Down Deer Feed on Facebook
Giant hog pics and deer breeding video this morning. We have had a blast with our group of hunters this week.

https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## broadonrod

It's a beautiful morning in South Texas.. Super old buck has had his doe cornered up since yesterday at the same stand.


----------



## az2323

**** that's a beautiful 9 pt. 
Brett, what do you think that slick nine will score?


----------



## broadonrod

az2323 said:


> **** that's a beautiful 9 pt.
> Brett, what do you think that slick nine will score?


He's a big nine for sure. His beams are prob 26-27"
G 2s prob 13"... Mass estimated 36-37".. This picture was taken from 20' in the air witch takes away from the photo IMO.. I hate scoring online.. But he is one of our top 4 nine points on the ranch we know of right now. He is 9 -10 years old and still pushing the does hard.


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> It's a beautiful morning in South Texas.. Super old buck has had his doe cornered up since yesterday at the same stand.


Beautiful old man.


----------



## sotexhookset

Pushing 165. Beautiful deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies!
We are back in the stands again! Devon is hunting with me this eve.. We are in a stand that hasn't been hunted but a couple of times this year.. We have 2 other management hunters in blinds as well. Josh is hunting a nice buck in the back of the ranch. Jason is hunting the monster buck he's been after. The buck was seen this morning so Jason is back in the stand once again. Several other scouts in blinds this eve trying to cover done ground.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got the text while I was typing!!!!! Jason just got his monster buck! Can't wait to put my hands on this monster!!!!! No pics yet they said shot looked good and going to give him a few minutes!


----------



## broadonrod

Still waiting on pics from Jason and Joe! They got the hunt in video... Looking forward to seeing this buck for sure!

In the mean time.. Devon and I have a few bucks moving in.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more while we wait for Jason to send a pic! Bucks are on the doe here at our stand.. In and out fast. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Oh...... This is going to be good!! Come on with it Jason!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

cant wait to see this monster !!!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Oh...... This is going to be good!! Come on with it Jason!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait Mikey! He just sent me the shot video.. They are going to look for him.. The shot was perfect.. Jason is pumped! 
We just had a monster 200" class deer come in! Devon and I are both about to flip out! I'll post a pic of him if he comes back.. He was in and out with his doe fast!

Still no management bucks here yet :/. 
Here's one that just came in close.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Exciting times. Can't wait for you next post and some pics.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Jason I can't wait to see it at camp!


----------



## finz

Wow what an awesome thread, Thanks again!!! Patiently waiting!!!


----------



## jgale

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Man I am so exited I'm still shaking.  by far the best deer of my life!!!


----------



## finz

jgale said:


> Man I am so exited I'm still shaking.  by far the best deer f my life!!!


PICS!!! And congrats!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Heck of a deer Jason, you deserve it, great deer for a great guy


----------



## Attoyac Boy

Congratulations Jason. I bet you can sleep a little better tonight. Glad you got him. Let's see some pics!

Kevin


----------



## finz

Attoyac Boy said:


> Congratulations Jason. I bet you can sleep a little better tonight. Glad you got him. Let's see some pics!
> 
> Kevin


I bet he has a hard time waking up tomorrow, haha!!


----------



## broadonrod

Jason's buck last year at 8 years old.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Jason's buck last year at 8 years old.


Keep going..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Post it Brett........ Could not happen to a better guy on the freaking planet!! Great things happen to great people Jason, and you sir, are a class act!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Jason's buck was shot with a bow a couple of weeks ago. Jason has been hard after him every since then. This evening Jason showed up and hunted the same stand he has hunted for the last two weeks. The buck unfortunately had broken a brow tine since he had been hit with the arrow. The buck came in this afternoon and Jason got a clean shot on him with his rifle ending the worry of losing his wounded buck. We have watched this book for five years and he exploded this season. He has always been a 150 to 165 class buck. This year he added main beam length, Mass., tine length, spread a bonus point at his base and two additional forks. Joe went with Jason to video the hunt. The buck came out and jumped into the protein feed station and stayed for five minutes not presenting a shot. When the buck jumped out Jason wasted no time and whacked him!
What a cool video !!!

Congratulations Jason on your true South Texas low fence monster buck!

WWW.DOUBLEDOWNDEERFEED.COM

Here is the picture of Jason's South Texas trophy Buck and his best to date!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

So excited for you bud. I wish I was there to have a cold one with ya. You earned that buck and it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Congrats again.


----------



## 2hunttexas

Congrats on a nice buck...


----------



## Trouthunter

Heck of a buck! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## WillieT

Man that is a stud. Congratulations to Jason. You guys are doing a lot right. Beautiful deer.


----------



## sotexhookset

Wow. Awesome looking at the comparison from last year. Especially the new crab claws. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Awesome deer! Congrats Jason!


----------



## Hand Solo

Congratulations Jason! NICE 1


----------



## Brian P.

What a great deer. Congrats !!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies! Jason has celebrated him self to his trailer lol..

Couple more shots of Jason's buck.. Thanks again guys! What a great evening and end to a long hunt for this old buck! 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capttravis

Awesome buck Jason!!! Great work


----------



## ROBOWADER

Congrats to Jason!


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Jason has celebrated him self to his trailer lol..
> 
> Couple more shots of Jason's buck.. Thanks again guys! What a great evening and end to a long hunt for this old buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well deserved in the celebrating aspect, I would do the same


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Congratulations Jason, I'm so happy for you and I totally understand you excitement. Sorry I left one hunt to early ðŸ˜© This has been a wonderful season for us. A great buck! Enjoy the moment my friend


----------



## rag3

Congrats Jason! Glad you finally got him!!!

I am headed down now to look for one. 


-Bob


----------



## WADER13

That is an awesome buck. And to have shot him with a bow and think he is dead or lost is gut wrenching. Then to get a second chance is awesome! 

I wish I had that, I had a big buck on our place (not that **** big) I was after and I took a shot at him with bow in October and shot right over his back after he ducked it. As well as my misjudging of the distance. I was sick. He showed back up on thanksgiving weekend at another feeder and a 15 year old kid whacked him. He sent me a text saying he had a big buck come out and 3 mins later POW. When I recovered the deer for him my gut turned over. He apologized a million times but I told him how happy i was for him. Which i truly was. (Their dad paid for 3 full spots for him and his twin brother and himself) so not much I could do anyway. Needless to say I haven't killed my mature buck yet. 

The Holden place looks to be what it's all about. Congrats fellas on yalls season and to all the hunters that harvest a deer there. Keep the posts/pics coming! Now for the Mrs to knock hers down!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Jason has celebrated him self to his trailer lol..
> 
> Couple more shots of Jason's buck.. Thanks again guys! What a great evening and end to a long hunt for this old buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those pictures are freaking amazing! What a hoss!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Thanks guys! I'm still on top of the world. What a freaking emotional rollercoaster this buck has been! From ultimate high's to ultimate low's! For sure a deer that I won't ever forget.


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK

you might have already stated this.... What did he score?
Awesome Buck!


----------



## broadonrod

YAKATTACK-ZAK said:


> you might have already stated this.... What did he score?
> Awesome Buck!


He scores 186 0/8s he broke off approx. 6" since he was arrowed 2 weeks ago or would have been about 192 gross B&C.
His beams were shorter than we thought originally when judging him on video. The buck was a 163-165 class 10 point with a small kicker last year, we have his sheds and added inches everywhere including the big forks. I'm sure glad Jason got this sucker! He surly put in the time!

Congrats again Jason!


----------



## Bull Minnow

Wow!! Congrats.


----------



## broadonrod

2 bucks taken this morning I'll post pics later this eve. Devon and I are back at it again this eve looking for his Management buck. We have an old buck in front of us but he gets a free ride. We are looking for something a little wider plus this is a buck we have the most history on on the entire ranch. He is estimated to be 14 years old maybe 15.. We have 10 years of sheds off this old buck and at 10 years old he had 20 storable points. The past 2 years he has been an 8 point. He was best at 9 and 10 years old best we can recall. He is now a main frame 10 again with a split brow and trying to grow kickers. I have close up pics this eve that shows he has NO front teeth at all. The most amazing thing about him this eve is he owns a doe!!! The old wounds and scars on this buck tell his story. What an incredible deer. I feel sure the protein is keeping him alive. 
Lots of action right now I'll post pics as soon as it slows down a little.




Thanks for all the kind words and replies!


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> It's a beautiful morning in South Texas.. Super old buck has had his doe cornered up since yesterday at the same stand.


Brett, what's your thinking on this old 9pt buck. Not a management? Think he still might pop? Just curious.....

Bret


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

He looks how i feel from working so much. I cant wait to try to get back down there in a couple weeks. Until then good luck to all the guys and keep the awesome pics coming brett.


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> Brett, what's your thinking on this old 9pt buck. Not a management? Think he still might pop? Just curious.....
> 
> Bret


What post number?

Here's a cool one just came in with a doe.. Lots of points..


----------



## sotexhookset

Page 136 I meant. Going with 188 now. Lol. Coach agrees!!


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> What post number?
> 
> Here's a cool one just came in with a doe.. Lots of points..


1353 and 1356......


----------



## broadonrod

sotexhookset said:


> Page 136 I meant. Going with 188 now. Lol. Coach agrees!!


That's much closer lol.. 13" 2s 12"3s - 26 + beams 15" of brows brows.. That 9 is a stud. He walks this year again. It's just a gamble we enjoy taking. 20' up will make them look smaller also in pictures.
Thanks for the replies my brother!


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> 1353 and 1356......


This buck IMO has a great chance of making a 200" deer. It's a coin toss. He has been a 10,10,9,10,14 and now a 9 again. He is much better than the picture gives him credit... He has gained mass, tine length, and beam length but after a hard rut and lots of breeding he was injured I think. At his age on Double Down Deer Feed what we hope for is a drought! Drought conditions he could explode! He has bounced from a 165-170-175 to a 145 back to a 195 and now around 180... None of my lease members want to take him knowing what we are seeing happen with this feed knowing what he has done in the past. He could fail.. He could pop. He is still breeding making more little monsters so we just let him ride. This buck is the furthest thing from a management deer IMO. The picture was taken from a 20' tower almost straight down.. He is very impressive in person... . I hope he pops again.. On this place the good thing is we get to see! If he doesn't then oh well..

I still hope one day you swing by here and see a few of these old bruisers....

And have a drink lol..


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Back to the buck we call the old man! Lol
After he got tired of chasing does at 14 years old he stopped for a bite of Double Down Deer Feed lol.. The hole thing is hard to believe!

Here's some pics of the Old Man this eve.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> This buck IMO has a great chance of making a 200" deer. It's a coin toss. He has been a 10,10,9,10,14 and now a 9 again. He is much better than the picture gives him credit... He has gained mass, tine length, and beam length but after a hard rut and lots of breeding he was injured I think. At his age on Double Down Deer Feed what we hope for is a drought! Drought conditions he could explode! He has bounced from a 165-170-175 to a 145 back to a 195 and now around 180... None of my lease members want to take him knowing what we are seeing happen with this feed knowing what he has done in the past. He could fail.. He could pop. He is still breeding making more little monsters so we just let him ride. This buck is the furthest thing from a management deer IMO. The picture was taken from a 20' tower almost straight down.. He is very impressive in person... . I hope he pops again.. On this place the good thing is we get to see! If he doesn't then oh well..
> 
> I still hope one day you swing by here and see a few of these old bruisers....
> 
> And have a drink lol..


Yeah, I guess that pic was a little tricky. I didn't realize he was that big. That's why I hate scoring off a pic! I haven't even made it down south yet this year, not sure what's wrong with me.........headed down with the wife on the 28th, see how it goes....she likes to kill stuff!.....


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> Yeah, I guess that pic was a little tricky. I didn't realize he was that big. That's why I hate scoring off a pic! I haven't even made it down south yet this year, not sure what's wrong with me.........headed down with the wife on the 28th, see how it goes....she likes to kill stuff!.....


Good luck my brother! 
He is tricky.. I figured him 170 ish until I saw him in person. He's a big nine.
Everyone here has seen him. Lowest we have figured in person on video is 178 and best 184..the pic sucks lol..


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK

broadonrod said:


> What post number?
> 
> Here's a cool one just came in with a doe.. Lots of points..


That dude is a stud. How many points did you count? I think even ex Texans Kicker Randy Bullock could have kicked a field goal inside that spread!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Keep the pictures coming! It's hard being back here in the concrete jungle.
That old guy is very cool to see up close in person!
Congrats to the other hunters yesterday morning.

See yall soon!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! I've been super busy and haven't had time to get pics posted. Here are a couple of more management bucks we took yesterday morning. 
The 8 point with the kicker Cary took was a super nice 8 year old buck. His mass was 37" as an 8 point and he scores 144.. 
The old 10 point Nick is holding was about 10-11 years old.. This buck has almost completely lost his front browser teeth as you can see in the pic below. This buck scored 154 with 5 4/8s bases.. Great old bucks..

Congrats fellas on both of y'all's nice bucks!

I'll post more pics later..































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Nice deer. That 10 has a snoz on him. Easy to tell he has some age on him.


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> Nice deer. That 10 has a snoz on him. Easy to tell he has some age on him.


Thanks for the reply.. We ran snares earlier today and hit the jackpot. Predictor control has gotten much better since the cool weather has set in. 
I'm in the stand now. This is the first time ive set in this stand this year and only the 3rd time anyone has set here.. Looking forward to seeing what comes in today. I have a few does already and there were some very nice bucks here last year. 
Here's a pic of Bob with one of our coyotes today and a live pic from the bow stand.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Very slow for me so far.. But I have lots of these


----------



## Hunter

Very slow this afternoon in Live Oak county south of George West as well. And the rut isn't kicking like it should be here.


----------



## broadonrod

Hunter said:


> Very slow this afternoon in Live Oak county south of George West as well. And the rut isn't kicking like it should be here.


It's picking up a little here. This young 8 is chasing does in the first pic. 
This young 10 has him a doe in the feed pen trying to breed her.. But decided once this big 8 came in and took her he would eat some Double Down. 
The big 8 also decided he was more hungry than horny so he left her and is eating Double Down.. Pretty hard to believe but here it is.. None of these bucks eating corn. They have dumped their doe and eating protein! 
Ive seen it all now.... 2 days in a row actually. 
One nice buck an one really nice buck coming in as I'm typing! Pics in a minute.... 
Here's the pics in order lol.. They need to get their priorities right.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rut-ro

Love those ole floppy ear bucks. One of these days I'll be hunting with y'all. Keep up the management program. í ½í±


----------



## broadonrod

rut-ro said:


> Love those ole floppy ear bucks. One of these days I'll be hunting with y'all. Keep up the management program. Ã­Â Â½Ã­Â±Â


Thanks!!! 
Here's a few good bucks that just showed.. Some true up and comers! They are all pushing does now.. Except the long brow tine deer he's still on the DD ...























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

WOW, Nice deer.. Looks like you're hard work is paying off. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## finz

Wow awesome as always thanks again for sharing!! Hard work and dedication always pays off!!


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> WOW, Nice deer.. Looks like you're hard work is paying off. Congrats to everyone.





finz said:


> Wow awesome as always thanks again for sharing!! Hard work and dedication always pays off!!


Thanks for the kind words and replies!

Here is a picture off one of our hunters video screens sent to me from the stand this eve. Not a giant buck but what he has done this year is very cool. This was a slick 8 point last year we watched in camp all season estimated to be 6-7 years old last year. He has been very illusive this year and has not been seen until today do to the super green conditions. This buck is a perfect example of what a slick 8 point can do with the right supplement feed and opportunity. The hunter that videoed this buck this evening says the buck has 17 scorable points mostly around his bases and showing 3 more that could grow with time. It's not a great picture but it's all I have for now. We are excited to see what this buck does over the next year or two. I'm going to try and get some clean pics of this old buck to keep for reference.. Even with our feed program I am still amazed what is happening to some of these old bucks.
Thanks again fellas for the kind words! 
www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

Just a shot in the dark


----------



## broadonrod

Still at it.. I can't get over how long this deer's brow tines got this year! He looks pretty determined.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

very cool info and pics bud. i hope yall are doing well and i hope to see yall soon.


----------



## 98aggie77566

broadonrod said:


> Still at it.. I can't get over how long this deer's brow tines got this year! He looks pretty determined.


That is a TOAD!!

Something about a massive main frame eight....dammit they are pretty!

Those brow times are amazing!

If you get curious and want to measure them on the ground...I can help 

Have a Merry Christmas Brett...hope y'all are doing well!

Can't wait to see the youth hunt thread kick off!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for the replies..... Here are a couple of clean pics.. First time I've had access to a computer in a while.. Ill post more picture in a while I am in town for a couple of days. I'm living through the other hunters pics by text for now and going through videos to save with Miles.


----------



## broadonrod

One more.. I have taken 2300 pictures so far this season. Lots to go through.


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## finz

That doe thinks she is safe in the feed pen, haha.


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more clean pics.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

The deer pics are very nice but that quail pic is just WOW !!! thanks for sharing


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool old buck I have posted for years.... 
This buck lives by camp and we have watched him since we have been on the ranch. We feel certain this buck is 15 years old after going back and remembering him the first year.. He could possibly be a year older who knows. We believe his best antlers were at 9 years old. I have 10 years of sheds off of this buck at the camp house now. At 9 years old this buck had 20 storable points and scored around 175. He fell to an 8 point for a few years and this year popped again.. Do to his body condition and the fact he eats a lot of protein we are leaving him another year. I wonder what he will turn into next year.... Probably not much but I am excited to see.. It is amazing what we learn each year about these old bucks and what they will do with proper nutrition. This may be the coolest buck on the ranch knowing his age and him being a freerange buck this old even makes it more amazing. Last week I videoed this buck checking several does and he ended up leaving with one.. It just goes to show... When you think you have things kinda figured out... something like this happens.

Notice he is not an 8 point anymore  also he has a torn ear prob from fighting... He's still got a temper at this age.. 
Brett Holden
*www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com*


----------



## rudytail10

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Man that is a very cool story on an amazing animal. Would love to have see what that old man looked like in his prime. You see a lot in this guys face I bet he could tell some stories. Can't wait to get back down there. Keep the pics coming and tell everyone Merry Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man that is a very cool story on an amazing animal. Would love to have see what that old man looked like in his prime. You see a lot in this guys face I bet he could tell some stories. Can't wait to get back down there. Keep the pics coming and tell everyone Merry Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear from you again here Clayton! 
I just heard the video of your hunt this year with us is done!

I'll get it posted ASAP..


----------



## broadonrod

Also I forgot to post these hog pictures of one of our guest hunters Jeff's kill last week. Look at this pig ...

I'll get the video of Clayton taking his Droptine buck up in a few minutes.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Great photos Brett, well done brother! Detail and color are incredible! Bev


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Video*

Here is the Video of Clayton taking his nice low fence 12 point droptine buck with us earlier this season. Congrats again Clayton! Good friends and great fun for sure! Also check out more pics and post at 
http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed

Thanks Baker!!!! I am loving the new camera!

Hope everyone enjoys the Video!


----------



## jgale

The detail and color in those pics is pretty amazing. I agree with Chris, that quail is cool!


----------



## FISH TAILS

The pictures are almost as nice as sitting in the stand looking for a monster!! 
Can't wait to see more of the high quality pictures. The video turned out great as always.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Good to hear from you again here Clayton!
> 
> I just heard the video of your hunt this year with us is done!
> 
> I'll get it posted ASAP..


Video looks great. Thank you very much. I have been real busy at work and getting ready for Christmas. Looks like the deer are really starting to move down there. Have been some really nice ones taken last few weeks. And that pigs is a monster. Glad he won't be taking out your feed pens anymore. Can't wait to get back and see some more south Texas trophies. It is amazing to see the deer progress over the last few years I have been coming down there. First year I was there was just crazy. Didn't think you could get any better boy was I wrong. With the introduction of double down feed the results have been mind blowing. We were seeing 6-8 bucks in the 150-190 range before now the last few years I have been seeing 6-8 bucks in the 170-200plus. The results are just amazing didn't know low fence native south Texas deer could live this long. Much less get bigger at the ages of 9 & 10. Thanks for letting me and my family be apart of this great adventure. I look forward to the years to come. Keep the pics coming and hope to see ya real soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Video looks great. Thank you very much. I have been real busy at work and getting ready for Christmas. Looks like the deer are really starting to move down there. Have been some really nice ones taken last few weeks. And that pigs is a monster. Glad he won't be taking out your feed pens anymore. Can't wait to get back and see some more south Texas trophies. It is amazing to see the deer progress over the last few years I have been coming down there. First year I was there was just crazy. Didn't think you could get any better boy was I wrong. With the introduction of double down feed the results have been mind blowing. We were seeing 6-8 bucks in the 150-190 range before now the last few years I have been seeing 6-8 bucks in the 170-200plus. The results are just amazing didn't know low fence native south Texas deer could live this long. Much less get bigger at the ages of 9 & 10. Thanks for letting me and my family be apart of this great adventure. I look forward to the years to come. Keep the pics coming and hope to see ya real soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Clayton! Glad you liked it! I'll get with ya soon on getting back to the ranch... I noticed you bought the varmint hunt on the Toy run auction thread also! That's going to pay for a lot of kiddos toys! You and your family are first class folks my brother!!!

We are also fixing to get to work on getting our 2cool youth hunt giveaways going soon. We have been behind this year but pretty caught up now.

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Here is the Video of Clayton taking his nice low fence 12 point droptine buck with us earlier this season. Congrats again Clayton! Good friends and great fun for sure! Also check out more pics and post at
> http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed
> 
> Thanks Baker!!!! I am loving the new camera!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the Video!


Awesome video! The music is a little suspect!! Lmao! 
Big congrats Clayton! 
I dream of drop tine deer!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick

How many hogs did the trappers end up taking off the lease?


----------



## Main Frame 8

sea sick said:


> How many hogs did the trappers end up taking off the lease?


I haven't been able to follow the whole thread. On this topic, was the trap y'all were referring to earlier in the thread the Boar Buster?


----------



## broadonrod

sea sick said:


> How many hogs did the trappers end up taking off the lease?


If I remember right it was around 150 hogs I think.



Main Frame 8 said:


> I haven't been able to follow the whole thread. On this topic, was the trap y'all were referring to earlier in the thread the Boar Buster?


The traps are made by Catch Dog Systems. Very cool setup! We have 4 now. The trap text you pictures of the hogs in the trap. When it's full dial the phone number and the trap slams shut. Pretty amazing! 
Ask for Rory
+1 (409) 920-9551


----------



## finz

Just WOW!!


----------



## reelgame04

Great Video one nice Buck perfect shot 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Here is the Video of Clayton taking his nice low fence 12 point droptine buck with us earlier this season. Congrats again Clayton! Good friends and great fun for sure! Also check out more pics and post at
> http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed
> 
> Thanks Baker!!!! I am loving the new camera!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the Video!


Congrats again Clayton and dang nice shooting my friend!


----------



## broadonrod

Well since I came home for a couple of days I'm watching deer by text message. 
Josh saw this big boy tending his doe this evening. Look at the neck on this sucker! I think it's safe to say "full rut" is on in South Texas! 
Thanks for sending the pic Josh! Good luck in the morning.. Hope you find the monster buck you are after! 

Thanks for all the replies fellas!

Brett Holden


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Post looks like Webb Co Buzz here in 2cool and his brother nailed a couple nice ones! Saw this on Facebook! 
Great to meet you guys last week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Couple south Texas monsters for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Cool video, congrats Clayton!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Post looks like Webb Co Buzz here in 2cool and his brother nailed a couple nice ones! Saw this on Facebook!
> Great to meet you guys last week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting this Mikey!

Great Bucks Jimmy and Matt ...

Thanks for the shares everyone!
Here is the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook link.. 
Thanks again for the shares and likes!

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Video- Holden Pasture Deer Lease- 2015-2016*

*Another New Double Down Deer Feed Video!!!* Jason takes his Monster South Texas Low fence Buck on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease... Watch Jason and Joe go after this monster buck. Video includes several other bucks along the way. Jason's buck added about 25-30" of antler growth this season and what great looking buck he became! *Congrats again Jason on a true low fence Double Down Deer Feed Monster buck!* Your buck is a perfect example of why we feel the Double Down Deer Feed is the* most powerful Supplement Deer feed on the market!*

Hope you enjoy the Video... 
Thanks DF&G Wildlife Supply for the delivery also.. We just filled our feeders again! :dance:

*Click link below to watch the Video.*


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic from Josh in the stand.


----------



## az2323

Amazing video's! You and your family are running a Class A operation down there Brett. Ky is looking forward to the obvious great experience that awaits him on his Holden Roofing youth hunt this year! -Abe


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

my brother and i are very proud of those 2 bucks. there is no doubt that the double down feed made all the difference in getting these bucks to make the jumps they did from last year. i know some people out there are still skeptical and are loyal to the brand of feed they have used for years but i truly believe that you will see a noticeable difference in the consumption and growth of antlers if you use the double down deer feed. seeing is believing and I'm a believer. nothing better than watching a specific buck for years and seeing him explode 20 inches in one year!!


----------



## finz

That video is Awesome !! That feed blend is getting it done obviously as I have watched your pics/ videos for years and have never seen as many big deer as you are posting up this year!! Thanks For sharing hope your Wife gets her buck soon!!


----------



## broadonrod

az2323 said:


> Amazing video's! You and your family are running a Class A operation down there Brett. Ky is looking forward to the obvious great experience that awaits him on his Holden Roofing youth hunt this year! -Abe


We are ready our selves! I have lease members and our guides chomping at the bit to get the youngsters down there. We have taken 1/3 of the deer we planned on this season do to the green conditions with all the winter rains. I'll be calling all 3 of our youth hunters in the next 2-3 days and try to put this hunt together very soon.
We can't wait our selves. We have a lot of bucks still to take.. This could be the toughest year to get a bead on them though.. But... I'll bet we get them one.. 



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> my brother and i are very proud of those 2 bucks. there is no doubt that the double down feed made all the difference in getting these bucks to make the jumps they did from last year. i know some people out there are still skeptical and are loyal to the brand of feed they have used for years but i truly believe that you will see a noticeable difference in the consumption and growth of antlers if you use the double down deer feed. seeing is believing and I'm a believer. nothing better than watching a specific buck for years and seeing him explode 20 inches in one year!!


Jimmy it has been a pleasure meeting you and your brother Matt! It's not often we meet anyone that is as eat up with deer hunting as we are at the ranch! I'm very happy you and Matt ended up with those 2 monsters this year. Your dedication is second to none IMO... Feeding DD all year and not cutting it off was a great move on your part I think. It has def. made a big difference in our deer over all. Deer hunting has changed so much over the past 10-15 years... It's very nice to meet guys like yall that still hunt and get excited.. That's what it's all about.. Watching deer progress and holding off to give them the chance to reach their true max. potential is as big a part of the management plan as good nutrition. The Double Down Deer Feed just gives them the extra edge IMO . 
Congrats on your great bucks again! Thanks for the reply! 


finz said:


> That video is Awesome !! That feed blend is getting it done obviously as I have watched your pics/ videos for years and have never seen as many big deer as you are posting up this year!! Thanks For sharing hope your Wife gets her buck soon!!


Thanks! I hope she gets him.. It's been a long season hunting the old buck. She is pretty determined. I really wish more people knew how hard our members hunt to find their deer. It's more of an old school deer lease than most think. Some members get lucky.. Some don't get a deer each year... That is mostly because they get to picky though lol.. Monica has right at 180 hours in the stand this year. I sure hope she gets him! 
My deer came off of our small family pasture section of the ranch where only me, Monica, my dad and daughter hunt and I have been hunting the lease pasture lately scouting for other hunters. It's the first trophy I have taken off that pasture my self. Bob, Kevin and John have really put in some time.. Some great bucks have been passed that wouldn't have been passed just a few years ago. It takes a lot of restraint to try and raise bucks to the age we see them produce their best antlers but the group I hunt with now is all about it. Dave just showed up to hunt for the first time this past weekend.. He passed a mature 192-195 class buck the first day at his stand and said he thinks he could get better. It's all a gamble some grow some melt but since we have swapped over to Double Down Deer Feed its more exciting than ever anticipating the next seasons results. Having a group of hunters that will not shoot a passed buck out from under you once you pass a giant deer is hard to find.. We have that now.. Our hunters hunt more as a team and each one of our hunters goal is for every hunter to get a good one. Once again it's hard to find that... 
Thanks for the replies about the video also fellas! The videos are a lot if work for sure. We really enjoy sharing them and our seasons here online year to year!

Now.. Look at this old fella.. He looks like he has been picking fights with the wrong deer this week. Seeing some of these bucks that weigh in at 240-275 on the hoof go at it is never boring. Keeping the extra weight on them feeding year round and feeding them the best deer feed you can get I think really helps the recovery process. With the extra weight we feel the DD is adding may also be helping the recovery post rut. Going into the rut weighing an extra 20-40 lbs over the average weights we saw in the past IMO has to be helping them I would think. The less they have to dobto recover from the rut to growing next years rack the faster the right stuff goes to the horns IMO. Hope this makes since.. This is a long one and im typing on my phone.. 

This buck in the picture below is beat down pretty bad. He is still very heavy body wise but man he has been fighting. This picture was from earlier this afternoon. The lease member told me this buck fought 2 other bucks larger than him today and won both fights before leaving the area with his prize doe.. He better do his business today and retire for the rest of the season . These big bucks will fight to the death.. Nature can be pretty tough..

Thanks again for the replies and kind words everyone!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Great read Brett!! It's truly an amazing experience to be a part of such a fine group of fellow hunters. I know I've stated this before but I've hunted other ranches and none of them can ever compare to the quality of deer or group of hunters you have hand picked to be a part of this amazing ranch. The willingness to help and teach us "new" guys is incredible among the members. Also seeing first hand what the management program and what the DD feed can do for the deer herd is crazy insane if you let them eat and grow to their max. Once again I want to thank you for having my dad and myself be a part of such a wonderful place. See you soon brother.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Great read Brett!! It's truly an amazing experience to be a part of such a fine group of fellow hunters. I know I've stated this before but I've hunted other ranches and none of them can ever compare to the quality of deer or group of hunters you have hand picked to be a part of this amazing ranch. The willingness to help and teach us "new" guys is incredible among the members. Also seeing first hand what the management program and what the DD feed can do for the deer herd is crazy insane if you let them eat and grow to their max. Once again I want to thank you for having my dad and myself be a part of such a wonderful place. See you soon brother.


Thanks Chris! You and your family are some great folks and we are proud to have you part of the ranch!

Here is a youngster in the making...


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Eight Point bucks... 
Should they be culled out of the heard?
Could they become better bucks beyond 3-5 years old?
*Could the quality of feed make a difference?*
Do they spread and pass on bad genetics?
This has been preached and practiced for years.. Shoot 8 points and under at 3 years old? Some ranches say the same at 4-5 years old. 
Our Management plan does not include targeting 8 points on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. We look for many characteristics before choosing a management deer other than just having 8 points. Look at this 8 point below. This buck was passed last season and after watching him for several years he is estimated to be 8 years old in the picture. This old timer is not only a main frame 8 but also at this age most deer hunters consider him to be a " Melt Down"

What's the chance of this buck defying the odds and being a better buck next year at* 9 years old*?

What's the chance of defying the odds* again* by this *8 point* becoming a trophy at *9 years old*?

Brett Holden
*www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com*


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Being a member of the Holden pasture is a true hunting experience. With more blinds than members, you have the oppurtunity to move and hunt the entire pasture. This is an advantage for all the members to see all sections of the ranch since we share all our videos. This is what I call a membership and not a lease. I had over 3 weeks seat time before finding the right buck and when I was able to take my trophy, I had the most thrilling hunting experience of all my hunting years. You ask about 8 point deer, two 8 pt trophys were taken this year. One 160+ and one 152+ and these are monsters in anyone's book. The management program, the DD feed program, the attitude of all the members to be team players is the combination for unbelievable hunting memories. Thanks Brett and all the guys on Holden pasture for all the memories and I wish all the readers of this thread a very Merry Christmas and happy hunting.


----------



## Swampus

Thats the way it should be--very well run and everyone doing their part for the love of hunting!

Hats off to you all and Merry Christmas to all my brothers and sisters!


----------



## broadonrod

Jack Rabbit said:


> Being a member of the Holden pasture is a true hunting experience. With more blinds than members, you have the oppurtunity to move and hunt the entire pasture. This is an advantage for all the members to see all sections of the ranch since we share all our videos. This is what I call a membership and not a lease. I had over 3 weeks seat time before finding the right buck and when I was able to take my trophy, I had the most thrilling hunting experience of all my hunting years. You ask about 8 point deer, two 8 pt trophys were taken this year. One 160+ and one 152+ and these are monsters in anyone's book. The management program, the DD feed program, the attitude of all the members to be team players is the combination for unbelievable hunting memories. Thanks Brett and all the guys on Holden pasture for all the memories and I wish all the readers of this thread a very Merry Christmas and happy hunting.


Thank you Joe! It has been a blast this season! Looking forward to seeing everyone down there again soon. Now we need to find your grandson a buck! Safe travels and Merry Christmas! 


Swampus said:


> Thats the way it should be--very well run and everyone doing their part for the love of hunting!
> 
> Hats off to you all and Merry Christmas to all my brothers and sisters!


Merry Christmas to you and your family my brother!

Back to my 8 point ( should have been management deer or not post) it's always been a sticky topic between hunters, biologists, ranch owners and ranch managers. I hope this helps more hunters hold off on framy deer and gives them more opportunities at deer like this one.
Here is the 8 point I posted above.. Its our first before and after post of the season. We will post many more. Leaving 7-9 year old 8 points can sometimes over ride "genetics" so many people talk about how good the genetics are in our area I really like to show some of the deer we leave and give a chance to POP. I get tons of emails about this stuff so it's much easier to put into pictures, show it and cut out the skeptics. Some of our best bucks never pop like we hope. Beautiful 10s and 12s stay under the gun in antler growth yet many of our "management" bucks end up being trophies.. Since we started feeding DD we are seeing a lot of deer make this kind of jump. It just shows us each year what we don't know about deer on our place. It also makes it very hard picking out " management bucks".. Two of our last four 200" deer we discussed taking the year before as management bucks. The buck my wife is hunting now was also discussed about taking him last year with a management hunter.. He added approximately 50"-60" as well. As I said above its made it very hard to decide which deer stays and goes.. We are learning more each year. What we are seeing these bucks do with our feed program has amazed us. It's also made hunting very exciting. You never know which deer is going to step out and get your heart pounding!

Here is our first 2015-2016 last year this year pics. We have watched this buck for about 6 years.
www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## WillieT

The difference there is truly amazing.


----------



## 2hunttexas

Brett,

Great read...you stated this is the first year to feed cotton seed. With the record rain, cotton seed and DD all being contributing factors can you give some detail in the affect percentages of the three?

Merry Christmas


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Don't know about Brett's percentage consumption but on our lease my brother and I feed cotton seed year round as well as double down and we also had record rains. We kept a total feed count starting Jamuary 1 and at our 4 stands we have went thru 927 bags of double down and 99 bags of cotton seed. I was pretty amazed that we went they that much more double down than cotton seed. Overall our consumption was way up from last year which is totally the opposite of what any biologist will tell you is supposed to happen in a wet year. Hate to see this feed bill during a drought Lol.


----------



## 2hunttexas

Good consumption data...but was looking for the detail of affect percentage.

You and your brother took 2 nice bucks...congrats.


----------



## T_rout

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Don't know about Brett's percentage consumption but on our lease my brother and I feed cotton seed year round as well as double down and we also had record rains. We kept a total feed count starting Jamuary 1 and at our 4 stands we have went thru 927 bags of double down and 99 bags of cotton seed. I was pretty amazed that we went they that much more double down than cotton seed. Overall our consumption was way up from last year which is totally the opposite of what any biologist will tell you is supposed to happen in a wet year. Hate to see this feed bill during a drought Lol.


What kind of fawn crop did you have 2 years ago compared to this past year? A lot of south Texas had a pretty bad drought 1.5-3 years ago. Did you see a substantial drop in overall population a couple years ago and an increase this past year? That would explain a substantial increase in consumption on such a wet year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

T_rout said:


> What kind of fawn crop did you have 2 years ago compared to this past year? A lot of south Texas had a pretty bad drought 1.5-3 years ago. Did you see a substantial drop in overall population a couple years ago and an increase this past year? That would explain a substantial increase in consumption on such a wet year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are MLD so our deer numbers remain pretty consistent from year to year. We have had excellent fawn crops the last 3 years but we have to shoot enough deer each year to keep our deer per acre consistent. Also I have to use 48" panels on our ranch because of cattle so we don't feed many does or 1st year deer because of the height of the panels is a little intimidating to young deer and does. Some does do use the pens but it's a small percentage. Our pens are mostly used by bucks from 2 years old and up. I run trail cams year round so I know exactly what deer are eating feed.


----------



## T_rout

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> We are MLD so our deer numbers remain pretty consistent from year to year. We have had excellent fawn crops the last 3 years but we have to shoot enough deer each year to keep our deer per acre consistent. Also I have to use 48" panels on our ranch because of cattle so we don't feed many does or 1st year deer because of the height of the panels is a little intimidating to young deer and does. Some does do use the pens but it's a small percentage. Our pens are mostly used by bucks from 2 years old and up. I run trail cams year round so I know exactly what deer are eating feed.


That makes sense. The excess fawn crop from 3 years ago and 2 years ago are old/big enough this year to get into the pens compared to last year when you had less buck fawns from 4,5,6 years ago eating the feed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

T_rout said:


> That makes sense. The excess fawn crop from 3 years ago and 2 years ago are old/big enough this year to get into the pens compared to last year when you had less buck fawns from 4,5,6 years ago eating the feed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once again I'll say we haven't had a spike in our deer numbers, we run a tight buck to doe ratio. We didn't have more bucks eating in our pens this year as opposed to the last 3. I can just give you what I've seen and experienced if u don't believe me and want to draw your own conclusion I understand. Deer ear more of this feed, you should try it and see the difference.


----------



## T_rout

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Once again I'll say we haven't had a spike in our deer numbers, we run a tight buck to doe ratio. We didn't have more bucks eating in our pens this year as opposed to the last 3. I can just give you what I've seen and experienced if u don't believe me and want to draw your own conclusion I understand. Deer ear more of this feed, you should try it and see the difference.


I don't doubt the feed. It doesn't make any sense that the same amount of deer eating feed would consume more feed on a wet year like this. I'm done hijacking bretts thread. Happy hunting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

It might not make sense but it's the truth, happy hunting to you also.


----------



## broadonrod

Little Double Down Deer Feed and off they go! 

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## finz

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## broadonrod

2hunttexas said:


> Brett,
> 
> Great read...you stated this is the first year to feed cotton seed. With the record rain, cotton seed and DD all being contributing factors can you give some detail in the affect percentages of the three?
> 
> Merry Christmas


Merry Christmas to you also!

This is not our first year to feed cotton seed on the ranch. We fed a very small percentage of cottonseed this year. Prob. 100 lbs of cotton seed per every 2 tons of Double Down Deer Feed. I wrote a book today when I started answering this question not just directed to your question but answering several PMs and Emails at the same time I've relieved over the past week or so. I'll post it up along with this short answer. It's a long read but had lots of time on my hands recovering from the 10 hours of eating today! Hope you and your family had a great Christmas... I'm looking forward to getting back to the ranch tomorrow.

Here goes.. I typed this on my phone off and on all day.. Hope it makes since and give a little perspective on our point of view of the feed and management plan we are on.

I can only give you my opinion and the experience on what we have seen and are so fired up about. I keep very simple data. We have done a lot of experimenting over the years trying multiple different deer feed, cattle feed and even goat feed in different parts of the ranch. We have tried everything we could think of over the years to make bigger bucks without sparing expense. 
Actually we have fed a lot of cotton seed for a while now. Last year during the extreme drought that our ranch endured we pulled the cottonseed strictly testing the protein by itself on about 80-90% of the ranch. It was a gamble do to the fact we like feeding cottonseed, but we wanted to see what our deer would do without it one season on the DD it's self. The results were we saw bucks and does explode in body weight and antler growth at its best ever. One of the goals when making the Double Down Deer Feed was to pack as much ground up peanuts and cottonseed Into the pellets as we could get. When we had the Double Down Deer Feed made for our lease we told them we wanted as much as 1000 lbs of Cottonseed and Peanuts ground and packed into the feed per ton. It's already ground up making it more palatable IMO it's easier to digest and seems like more of it would get digested this way. I'm not sure the exact amount of cottonseed and peanuts there is per ton now but it was all they could pack into the feed with out the oily contents breaking the feed down. It is close to 1000 lbs per ton I know that. Some over the counter big feed companies "deer feeds" use "least cost rations" for example rice hulls as fillers to save money on production and make more on sales. Our goal was to pile in the peanuts and the cottonseed which were not cheap and we were not worried about the cost but looking for Strong results! We then ask the company that's making our feed to tweak the mineral package and ask for the maximum amount of the beneficial minerals we could add. We wanted more.... Again not trying to save money on the feed blend but interested in raising big deer and growing big horns in mind. . The mineral package is second to none compared to what we have used in the past , again my opinion. 
I like cottonseed and peanuts. I think these to components combined make big deer. I like it ground up and the large amount of peanuts really kick it off to me. The amount the deer eat is also a key factor to me. It seems very simple to us.. The more they eat the bigger they get. Remember 20% of this and 20% of that on the tags looks cool but it was put on the bags by the companies selling them.. 
I like the fact that the Double Down Deer Feed stands alone and simply has what we feel is the top of the line premium contents in it. It's what we see blowing up our deer in body size and antler size. 
Here are the big kickers I believe with no matter what your feeding. 
How we see it on our place just my opinion. 
I'm a strong believer that rain at the right times is great for the deer and the herd. I think it does a great job with overall deer herds. Great for the bucks, great for the does and great for the fawns for sure. 
But.... When your letting deer reach the ages we are, the green years may help but some deer may actually die without supplement feed. At extremely old ages our deer are loosing their teeth. Eating protein they seem to be keeping their teeth longer still but eventually they are gone. Once they hit a certain age they tend to stick their snouts in the spouts even more and depend on it more eating almost nothing but our protein. The bucks last year in the drought that added estimated 40-60" were seen at the feeders eating protein more than any others. This year during an exceptionally wet year the bucks that added 40-60" were also the deer that were seen more than any others with their noses stuck in the protein feeders spouts. 
My answer to ... is it the Double Down protein, was it the wet year, was it age, or is it genetics. Answering many different peoples questions at once from PMs and emails as well.

Honestly with the age of the bucks we have for over all antler growth I think we see our best bucks over all on drought years. So I hope for a drought.. With the drought comes lower fawn crops but the old bucks get BIG! We feed more to the older age groups and plan on shooting bigger deer. More drops, more kickers etc. IMO..

Wet years we have seen better over all bucks 1-4 years old, nice 5-6 year olds and the older bucks... it's hit or miss in the past. The way our deer crave the Double Down even with this wet year we fed almost double what we used to feed with other name brand protein feeds we have tried. We took the most deer off the ranch we have ever taken last year but still fed the same amount of Double Down this year even being a wet year maybe even a little more. Once again it's not going to save you money.. They eat us out of house! But it also helps us keep our deer on our side of the fence IMO. The additives put into the feed seem to make our deer crazy for it. It's not just us, now that it's out I'm hearing it from a lot of folks. This feed is not magic. It's not guaranteeing people... go fill a feeder and grow a monster. It is IMO the "by far" best feed we have ever fed and I actually feel like I'm growing better deer with it than anything we have fed. Well we are! It's just simple.. Lots of folks swapped over early and found the same results. But still there is more to it.

Keep in mind if a strong management plan is not in place nothing will help IMO. Shooting the wrong deer and young deer is not going to make a better ranch and on ranches doing that you can't except DD or anything else to work IMO. There are lots of guidelines to go by raising big deer. Our plan is to raise multiple nice deer and as many Big deer as possible. We are a deer lease so we have multiple hunters to satisfy with multiple different characteristics they are looking for. Most I have read about deer management was written IMO to raise "a" big deer or a very "few" big deer per ranch. More for a controlled environment with a controlling person in charge and very few hunters to satisfy yearly. Meaning mostly written for ranch owners able to raise a select few big deer they desire like a buck or 2 per year. Our plan is completely different than anything I have read. We leave deer that have been said to be undesirable bucks by many and now watching them turn into dream bucks with DD and age. No major genetics like people think. Good feed and age has made for most of our trophies and I would say more than 50 % of our trophies would have been culled on most ranches prior to reaching the age we fed them to. Hope that makes since. I see "management bucks" killed all the time on other ranches we would love to have on our place breeding along with feeding them DD for a couple of more years.

Before DD .. when I took this lease we hunted 160s 5-6 years old deer and took a better buck here or there. 
Then we learned more about age and hunted 160-170s still getting that one big deer that popes each season as a bonus.
Then we hoped to raise a couple 180s a year. Long story short .... 
Overall we averaged 160-180 trophy deer for 1-3 hunters a year for a good while. It's been a long road to get to where we are at. 
Some thoughts..
Feed, age, and hard work is a must. Knowing and keeping track of as many deer as possible is a must. We lack in that area but still work hard at it with out helicopter surveys and very few Trail Cams we loose track of many of our bucks but we never loose the excitement of seeing all the new deer. Our guest and members video as much as possible and hold the excitement still of seeing the bucks for the first time of the year on the hoof instead of in the air or on the computer screen. We do run a few trail cams but not many. Mostly just to get an idea of what is consuming all the feed . Bucks or does in random areas. 
Good land owners, good hunters all in the same page is a must. We have that. 
Enough land to hold your deer is very important being low fence. That can be a tough hurtle to jump for most LF hunters IMO. High fence hunters can scratch that part... I wish more nights than not we had more fence many times.. I always have wanted a great low fence ranch but the frustration can be overwhelming at times. We have about 10-11 miles of low fence on one pasture and 3-4 miles on the other pasture I believe. We are luck enough to have trophy minded neighbors that all have the goal of killing big deer. We all get along and communicate year to year and some have even come to dinner at camp. But all 4 neighbors will tell you we all have different management plans in place and different ideas. 
On to the feed
Here's what we are seeing now since we had this feed made for us. We have seen several 140-160s pop into 170s-200 plus bucks. We have seen our 1-3 year olds growing more kickers, splits, forks, drops, mass and tine length as well. We have seen our deer blow up in body weight. Example.. 
We weighed a buck this year that hit the scales at 287 lbs. we took a doe that was weighed at 161 lbs. these are prob not our biggest deer... Just the ones we took and weighed... we have taken several record breaking bucks and doe the past 2 years for our ranch. We have seen the body weights escalate on our 8-10 year old bucks and even older. If you keep up without season you can see some of the super old bucks we are watching. 
It's almost unbelievable to watch what we have seen happen over the past couple of years IMO. 
We invite complete strangers that are avid deer hunters to come over often just to see what we have been talking about. Many ranch managers, biologist and ranch owners here on this site. I'm 100 % convinced the feed is working. Rain or drought it's helping us accomplish our goal and we really enjoy sharing what we learn and enjoy watching others succeed as well. There are lots of good feed co. out there. Big bucks are killed every year on some great ranches. But when a person starts thinking there is no room for improvement and stops trying to improve that will usually be the first person to start falling behind. 
We have several biologist, ranch managers, ranch owners, ranch consultants and just good ol boy hunters giving it a fair shake. I have heard nothing but good from the actual users... There are skeptics but... It is what it is :/.. That's why we post pics and invite new people all the time.. 
We are trying a couple of things out now in a portion of the ranch. If this stuff keeps going the way it has this year and last we will be sharing it as well. It's all in trial and error. I feel like we already did that with this feed blend. We def. put in the time on it. We really enjoy experimenting.

Our experiences in a nut shell. 
All I can do is post pictures. Show the result. Share the good and the bad.. Not every deer pops. I will say as I've said before.. This feed makes us feel like we are growing big bucks!
It has proven its self to us with our question!
If we have a failure in our deer herd I am not blaming it on our feed that's for sure! If you can't afford to feed them all they will eat I don't know how it will help. With dry and wet conditions we have grown monsters feeding it. We do feed cotton seed with it ,an estimated 100 lbs of cotton seed to every 2 tons is avail to our deer at our stand locations most of the time. Mostly because our deer like a bite of pure cottonseed every now and then. 
I do feel like DD helps keep our bucks in our pasture. I have seen deer travel 2 plus miles on camera to eat it on and off season when other feeders ran out. We have let feeders run out a week just to see if our deer would move.. They did.. 
We have compared consumption with 3 other major feed companies feed and our results were the deer strongly preferred the Double Down Deer Feed over the others. We have seen our overall bucks do the best we have ever seen on the DD. We have seen the best mass over all on our place since we swapped to the feed we are feeding now. 
We have killed more 190-200" plus deer in the past 2 seasons since we have been feeding DD than we took in the previous 10-11 years combined and have more walking around now as well.. Our deer have averaged the longest main beans we have ever had. The body weights on our deer have gone up over all.... a lot on the drought year and the wet year. I have seen numerous deer prefer DD over corn on multiple occasions. The price of Double Down has fallen a lot do to the volume being made and sold now.. That's a major plus. We were paying a small fortune to have it made. I like the fact it is "consistent" always the same blend.. Not changed with cheap fillers through out the year. Not sold in several blends for different times of the year.. Always consistent.. I just think about it simply this way.. How many times a month do you change your dogs food? I want consistency in my deer feed.

I'm not about saving money for a cheap feed blend. I'm all about trying to raise the biggest deer I can and feed the best deer feed on the market! That's the reason I'm feeding Double Down Deer Feed. Man.. That's a lot of typing on a cell phone! I bet I miss spelled 100 words and repeated my self 50 times ... But I hope this answers most of the PMs, emails and phone calls on the feed. 
I will be glad to talk with anyone about the DD that has anymore questions I didn't cover. As you can see I love talking deer hunting!

You can email me on the website at www.doubledowndeerfeed.com just ask for me with a return phone number or contact DF&G Wildlife supply off the contact page of the website as well. Jason and Phillop are first class fellas and very informative.

If you are feeding Double Down Deer Feed send us your photos! We would love to share them on the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page! 
http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed

Also.... We will be listing several new dealers soon including new Texas dealers, Oklahoma and even Kansas I believe. 
Good luck to everyone this season and have a Merry Christmas to all with safe travels!

www.doubledowndeeefeed.com
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Deer Feed - Double Down Deer Feed*

Also here is a short Double Down Deer Feed Video! A few of our members deer hunts all in a couple of minutes.

Deer feed video click below.


----------



## dishman

Thanks for taking the time to post this information I find it extremely helpful. I have been trying to implement many of these practices at my place. Having been to the Holden Pasture Deer Lease for about 6 years in a row I can speak firsthand on the tremendous growth, body and horns, that these deer have accomplished. It really is amazing to sit in one of those boxes and watch these monsters. Whether I'm holding a gun or a camera I still get a little shaky. 

I will also say being on my own deer lease and comparing it to the Holden Pasture Deer Lease shows the commitment and passion that these guys have to grow and harvest the biggest deer possible. im looking forward to watching Double Down Deer Feed continue to help their deer reach the maximum potential for years to come. Top notch operation with top notch people. 

Devon


----------



## railbird

I have a question about worming deer? Have you experimented with any worming techniques and is it effective? I've heard "diatemacious earth" is safe and will effectively rid the heard of parasites. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Also here is a short Double Down Deer Feed Video! A few of our members deer hunts all in a couple of minutes.
> 
> Deer feed video click below.


Awesome read Brett and the video is unreal !! Thanks for posting


----------



## broadonrod

Good to be back!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!


 Thanks amigo! Hope you had a good one!



railbird said:


> I have a question about worming deer? Have you experimented with any worming techniques and is it effective? I've heard "diatemacious earth" is safe and will effectively rid the heard of parasites. Any help would be appreciated.


 We have not messed with any typ of wormer for the deer.. Thanks for the reply.. Hope you are having a great season! This cold snap coming this eve might be the ticket..



southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Awesome read Brett and the video is unreal !! Thanks for posting


Thanks Chris! See ya soon.



dishman said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post this information I find it extremely helpful. I have been trying to implement many of these practices at my place. Having been to the Holden Pasture Deer Lease for about 6 years in a row I can speak firsthand on the tremendous growth, body and horns, that these deer have accomplished. It really is amazing to sit in one of those boxes and watch these monsters. Whether I'm holding a gun or a camera I still get a little shaky.
> 
> I will also say being on my own deer lease and comparing it to the Holden Pasture Deer Lease shows the commitment and passion that these guys have to grow and harvest the biggest deer possible. im looking forward to watching Double Down Deer Feed continue to help their deer reach the maximum potential for years to come. Top notch operation with top notch people.
> 
> Devon


I didn't know this was you on 2cool. Thanks Devon! We always enjoy having yall at the ranch.. Thanks for the kind words..

I just got in the blind.. There was a nice buck at the feeder when I got here.. Hopefully have some pictures to post soon!

Monica will be here this eve to put in some more time hunting her monster buck. Lots of guest and lots of country getting covered this week. Hopefully a couple of more big bucks hit the ground. No telling with the rut in swing.

First buck just walking in. Thanks again for the replies. 
Brett


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Me and my little man are heading that way at 5 am Monday morning ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ» see you soon brother.


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Also here is a short Double Down Deer Feed Video! A few of our members deer hunts all in a couple of minutes.
> 
> Deer feed video click below.


Very nice! I still can't get over how big these deer get once they hit the ground.


----------



## broadonrod

No magical genetics showing up here yet...  Here are my bucks so far this evening.

See ya soon Jason!












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This monster 3X3 just stepped in!


----------



## M Jones

Bret I know your planing this years youth hunts soon. So here's Tristans mount we picked up today.... Took a year but the detail is incredible! My taxidermist raved about how big this bucks body was and the size mannequin he had to use. Well that's proof your feed and management program is best in class! Tristan is still pumped up even a year later. Thank you again for how you all treat these young guns! Our future in the making for sure. I know you will put smiles on this years winners so good luck to all!


----------



## rudytail10

Glad you made it back. I was beginning to have withdrawals. Can't wait to see what the youngsters get. Thank you for doing what you do for the kids. The youth hunts are my favorite for sure. Keep the pics coming good luck to Monica and all the rest of the hunters. See ya soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

M Jones said:


> Bret I know your planing this years youth hunts soon. So here's Tristans mount we picked up today.... Took a year but the detail is incredible! My taxidermist raved about how big this bucks body was and the size mannequin he had to use. Well that's proof your feed and management program is best in class! Tristan is still pumped up even a year later. Thank you again for how you all treat these young guns! Our future in the making for sure. I know you will put smiles on this years winners so good luck to all!


Thanks! That taxidermist did a great job showing the age of that old buck! Very nice work! You have a fine young man on your hands no doubt about that M Jones. Tell him DF&G Wildlife Supply still has his contest jacket also.. I'm sure Jason will get it mailed to him.. 
Thanks for the kind words. Looking forward to getting this years youth hunters down here..

Here is my first mature buck of the eve.. He just made his way in here with a doe. Great spread and main beams.. Mass isn't bad but needs a little tine length .. I like his overall frame.. He's showing a indicator on one beam that could sprout a drop-tine..

Maybe next year... :/
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Very cool old buck. You can tell he has been running hard can't wait to see what he does with another year of double down feed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Very cool old buck. You can tell he has been running hard can't wait to see what he does with another year of double down feed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He's all I got here right now.. He even ran the little fella away from his doe! Now he's eye balling me!


----------



## broadonrod

Nice one just came in to challenge him! I'll get pics..


----------



## broadonrod

Any of yall remember this buck over the past two seasons. I posted pictures of him first as a 9 point 2 seasons ago.. Then a 10 plus a split g2 last year?
I just took is picture and videoed him breeding a doe. 
Here he was the past 2 seasons..


----------



## Gearman

Good to see you made it back, my son Tyler is looking forward to his hunt. Hope everyone had a great Christmas!! Brett is going to have an added challenge this year as my Son had to go into a Foot cast due to a bad growth plate in his heal. He starts travel baseball in jan so we only had a 6 week window to fix it. He is still ready to rock and roll. If any one can pull it off i am sure Brett is the man to do it.


----------



## SafetyMan

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! That taxidermist did a great job showing the age of that old buck! Very nice work! You have a fine young man on your hands no doubt about that M Jones. Tell him DF&G Wildlife Supply still has his contest jacket also.. I'm sure Jason will get it mailed to him..
> Thanks for the kind words. Looking forward to getting this years youth hunters down here..
> 
> Here is my first mature buck of the eve.. He just made his way in here with a doe. Great spread and main beams.. Mass isn't bad but needs a little tine length .. I like his overall frame.. He's showing a indicator on one beam that could sprout a drop-tine..
> 
> Maybe next year... :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brett - What are you seeing on this buck as an indicator of a potential drop tine? You have piqued my curiosity. 

Thanks and a late Merry Christmas!

Scott


----------



## Main Frame 8

SafetyMan said:


> Brett - What are you seeing on this buck as an indicator of a potential drop tine? You have piqued my curiosity.
> 
> Thanks and a late Merry Christmas!
> 
> Scott


Just below and to the left of the G3 (left side) in that 2nd pic (??)


----------



## SafetyMan

Main Frame - I saw that but thought it was more on the top side of the beam than an indication of a future drop. But what do I know....


----------



## broadonrod

Actually on his right bean he has a knot under his g2. Last year he had it as well. We are hoping with more age in the DD he double drops. 

It's just a "Hope" so deal.. But it's likely. 

Here is the picture of the nice buck I saw this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Today. www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## SafetyMan

He's really put on some mass. Beautiful deer!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Any of yall remember this buck over the past two seasons. I posted pictures of him first as a 9 point 2 seasons ago.. Then a 10 plus a split g2 last year?
> I just took is picture and videoed him breeding a doe.
> Here he was the past 2 seasons..


Remember him well,He is stacking it on!! Thanks again for sharing !!


----------



## rudytail10

Nothing this morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas! The wind is up to 39 knots here.. It's blowing. Three were several really good bucks seen yesterday eve by all the hunters 3 we haven't seen since last season showed up. This morning was a little slow with the wind but still a couple good bucks seen that were new ones.

The buck I saw yesterday was back. Looks like he may have been pushed into some cactus .. That's a pretty good size thorn in his rump lol.. This buck is a great looking upper comer! Wish they all looked like him..
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That is a great looking buck. I'll bet he would love for someone to pull that cactus out. Makes my butt hurt looking at it.


----------



## Gearman

That does look like it hurts , brett you need to go help a brother out and go pull them out haha. All kidding aside that deer is very cool but imagine what he will be next year if all those like spots blow up. Could be one incredible deer next year. Hope you are staying dry, we are fight tornado warnings and lots of rain in College station .


----------



## rudytail10

What a beautiful deer. Can't wait to see what he does over the next few years. Hope y'all have a better hunt this evening. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas! Got a late start this afternoon dropping off guest but I'm finally urge stand. We had sleet and light snow earlier. Wind is still kicking around 29 gusting to 25.. I have a few young bucks already making their way in.. Here's a couple live pics of the first bucks of the eve..























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Today. www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Dang this deer is AWESOME!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I meant this one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Yes sr. Mikey... Lots of potential! 
This monster just came barreling in! I had 4 other bucks here for a minute... All left chasing a doe. It's just me and this big guy now. 

Several doe coming in.. I'll bet something will be following shortly.
I'm in a blind that's only been sat in 2 times this year and we just put it up this season.. All new deer to me, I'm waiting on the big surprise..


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> Yes sr. Mikey... Lots of potential!
> This monster just came barreling in! I had 4 other bucks here for a minute... All left chasing a doe. It's just me and this big guy now.


It's nice to know that you have those kind down there too. I thought I had 'em all here


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> It's nice to know that you have those kind down there too. I thought I had 'em all here


We have lots of spikes.. We don't shoot spikes at all here. Another old school myth IMO.. Thanks for the reply..

Here is a couple of live pics from the stand.. This buck just made this South Texas sunset even more beautiful!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

cool pic!


----------



## broadonrod

And another evening down.. Time to head to camp and see if anyone pulled the triggering found any good ones..


----------



## wishin4fishin

OMG....I like that dude. What a toad.


----------



## ROBOWADER

What an awesome picture!!!:texasflag



broadonrod said:


> We have lots of spikes.. We don't shoot spikes at all here. Another old school myth IMO.. Thanks for the reply..
> 
> Here is a couple of live pics from the stand.. This buck just made this South Texas sunset even more beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az2323

That's an awesome photo. That buck looks like a Brahma Bull. No doubt he's been on a Double Down diet .


----------



## WillieT

That is a great picture of a great buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for the kind words and replies...we have a full camp today.. Lots of members and their families. Some good bucks being seen but nothing the members are after so far this week. We are going to try and knock out a few management deer this week as well. My little man and I just stop to look for a rabbit in a creek buttom. No luck on the rabbit hunt but check out this shed.. 
Sure wish we would have found it before the rats did:/.. The wind is still blowing 20-25 as you can see in little man eyes lol..


----------



## FREON

Some serious mass there


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Some serious mass there


That sucker is heavy! Thanks for the reply.

Everyone's in the stands now.. Monica's grandma and I are hunting a management buck. We have a few really nice bucks and a few really young bucks but no shooter yet. She is fired up!


----------



## sundownbrown

Man that shed is massive, lots of deer moving tonight down here in freer, good luck to all the hunters


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Man that shed is massive, lots of deer moving tonight down here in freer, good luck to all the hunters


Good luck to you my brother! Hope you find a monster buck!

Here are a few live pics from the stand.. Bucks are moving in and rolling out with their does fast. Here's a couple live pictures while we wait on our management buck to show. 
Some of the bucks just left. The does are hitting the DD as fast as they can before they get run to death again.. It's going crazy here this eve!!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Nice young 10 just ran in with a doe.. He's broken off his G2 but a good looking young buck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Thanks


----------



## Buckerup

Thanks Brett, for taking the time to post all the great pics. Looking at them is almost as good as being there in person. ALMOST!


----------



## broadonrod

Buckerup said:


> Thanks Brett, for taking the time to post all the great pics. Looking at them is almost as good as being there in person. ALMOST!


You bet! Thanks for the reply! This thread has been a blast!

Here is a young buck that just stepped in... He has a lot of potential... Still no management buck for grandma yet :/.. Hopefully one walks in soon...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Grandmas getting ancy, lol


----------



## broadonrod

This bird flew in the window and landed on my leg. I tossed him out 30 minutes ago. He just flew back in and is roosting by grandmas heater lol.. Grandma said... Leave him alone, he's cold!
Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Now he's roosting on my chair.. Lol


----------



## WillieT

That bird is cool. I was sitting in an open stand in a tree one day and had a red bird light on my gun barrel. It's really cool when things like that happen. Something you would never expect.


----------



## broadonrod

Well grandma didn't get a buck this evening but we had a blast seeing some nice deer and what a South Texas sunset!


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is a great picture of the sunset! Good luck to Grandma tomorrow and all the other hunters there, I sure hate missing out on this cold snap! Friday can't get here fast enough! Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> That is a great picture of the sunset! Good luck to Grandma tomorrow and all the other hunters there, I sure hate missing out on this cold snap! Friday can't get here fast enough! Keep the pictures coming!!!


See ya soon Josh!
Marshmallow anyone lol
Those are some tired eyes for sure! Kiddos knocked out the cotton tails this eve then hit the sugar at the camp fire! My little man is delirious!  time for bed.. Thanks for all the replies once again. We saw some monsters today. Just got through looking at this evenings videos! Great hunts today for sure! 
Hopefully done deer hit the ground in the morning.


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> That bird is cool. I was sitting in an open stand in a tree one day and had a red bird light on my gun barrel. It's really cool when things like that happen. Something you would never expect.


Im calling grandma the bird whisper now lol.. Thanks for the post! She tried everything in the book to shoot this buck today lol.. Hope we get her one tomorrow! Thanks again! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Woo hooo! Drake got his monster buck this morning! 
Big buck down..
Chris's boy Drake took this nice 10 year old 13 point this morning hunting with his dad. 
The old buck folded up within 40 yards!

What a first buck!

Congrats Drake on your monster South Texas Buck!

What a great and fun morning with all the families and kiddos! 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

Happy young man right there! Way to go!!


----------



## Bull Minnow

Man Brett, I just can't get over these impressive deer you have. It's simply amazing.


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats young man. That's what it's all about. What a trophy! Great job chris I bet you are one proud papa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Congrats to the youngster?


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> Happy young man right there! Way to go!!





Bull Minnow said:


> Man Brett, I just can't get over these impressive deer you have. It's simply amazing.





rudytail10 said:


> Congrats young man. That's what it's all about. What a trophy! Great job chris I bet you are one proud papa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ROBOWADER said:


> Congrats to the youngster?


Thanks for the replies on Drakes first buck fellas.


----------



## WillieT

That is a great first deer. It may be a while before he tops that. Congratulations on a true monster.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies on Drakes first buck fellas.


Thanks for all all the kinds replys guys. I'm speechless and so is he. This was definitely a proud dad moment that he and I will share for the rest of our lives. Thanks mr.brett and mr. bob for putting him on such a beautiful trophy of a lifetime for his first buck. I can say he is definately ruined for life.


----------



## sundownbrown

That's a brute, congrats Drake


----------



## skelly

broadonrod said:


> Woo hooo! Drake got his monster buck this morning!
> Big buck down..
> Chris's boy Drake took this nice 10 year old 13 point this morning hunting with his dad.
> The old buck folded up within 40 yards!
> 
> What a first buck!
> 
> Congrats Drake on your monster South Texas Buck!
> 
> What a great and fun morning with all the families and kiddos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Brahma Bull with antlers. I like the way you do it Brett.

SKelly


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! Lots of bucks hitting the ground this eve. Ive heard 2 shots so far. Grandma and I have lots iof bucks out here.. It's been a busy evening! Here's a live pic at the protein feeder! Lots of bucks running doe as well!


----------



## broadonrod

This beautiful young 12 has been doing his job.. Here is a live shot just before dark.


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> This beautiful young 12 has been doing his job.. Here is a live shot just before dark.


Man!!! He looks like he's been kickin arse and taking names.


----------



## jgale

Dangit man! Congrats Drake on a heck of a deer! Chris I'll never forget seeing my boy take his first deer so I know you are probably more happy than your boy. Congrats gentlemen!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies! Lots of bucks hitting the ground this eve. Ive heard 2 shots so far. Grandma and I have lots iof bucks out here.. It's been a busy evening! Here's a live pic at the protein feeder! Lots of bucks running doe as well!


Let's see some pics. Congrats to the hunters.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

It was my pleasure to see that boy bring that deer into camp. As much fun as that kid is having, it's more fun for us old dudes to see that unfold. Cool stuff.

-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> Man!!! He looks like he's been kickin arse and taking names.


I hope so! I really like that buck potential. He has several years ahead of him. I hope he ends up getting his way a lot this year. 
Thanks for the reply.



jgale said:


> Dangit man! Congrats Drake on a heck of a deer! Chris I'll never forget seeing my boy take his first deer so I know you are probably more happy than your boy. Congrats gentlemen!!


Hope to see you soon my brother! 


rudytail10 said:


> Let's see some pics. Congrats to the hunters.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Here's a few pics of a couple more management bucks Clayton.. See ya soon! W are looking forward to having y'all back down here soon!!

Also ..... it looks like we have another lease member with a Big Buck in his sights!!!
Bob is on the hunt for an old South Texas Monster Buck! It looks like this buck may have added 30-35" this year at 9-10 years old. Bob videoed another buck quite a bit larger than the buck he is hunting in the morning but he's only 6 years old so he gets a pass this year.. Matt is riding with him In the morning to video the hunt.. Fingers are crossed! Sure hope to get a look at Bobs monster buck on the ground in the morning! 
What a beautiful deer !!!

Here's our guest with the bucks from this eve.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Congrats to the hunters. Big ole bruisers. Good luck to Bob hope he gets him this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Congrats to all!! Awesome!!


----------



## reelgame04

I'm down here in Northern Tamaulipas,MX enjoying looking at all these Great Looking Bucks.Hopefully I would be able to drop an old mature buck this afternoon 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice. Congrats to the hunters. Big ole bruisers. Good luck to Bob hope he gets him this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Bob is in the stand hunting his monster... Sure hope to hear the shot this afternoon!



finz said:


> Congrats to all!! Awesome!!


 thank you sr..



reelgame04 said:


> I'm down here in Northern Tamaulipas,MX enjoying looking at all these Great Looking Bucks.Hopefully I would be able to drop an old mature buck this afternoon
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


Thanks! Good luck to you! Hope you find a Muy Grande!

We are all back in the stands again this eve. 
Several hunters looking for a hogs and Management bucks. Monica is still sitting out the monster she has been after at the same blind.. Bob has been in his stand all day.. No show on his buck either. Kevin and David are still looking for a trophy... Hope they find one this eve.. Monica's Grandma is hunting with me. We are after a buck that may be the oldest wild, free range, low fence buck I've ever heard of.. We went through pictures of the old buck last night and are pretty sure he is 15 years old! We have watched him since the 2nd year we took this lease and have pictures and shed for 11 years. He stepped out for her yesterday but took off before we could get a shot. Hope he comes in for grandma today 
Thanks again for the replies. Hope to have done deer pics soon. On the hoof and on the ground..

Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Our first buck to walk in this eve.


----------



## FREON

Out of curiosity Brett, how often do you or any of the lease members rattle horns??


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good luck to all the hunters!!
Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Out of curiosity Brett, how often do you or any of the lease members rattle horns??


We do quite a bit. It can be a blast here when we catch it right.


----------



## broadonrod

Woo hooooo! Can't wait to put my hands on this bucks horns!


----------



## rudytail10

Sweet. Can't wait to see this monster. He must be something if bob shot. I know he has been getting picky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Congrats Bob! Can't wait to see this giant.


----------



## Attoyac Boy

Congratulations Bob! He's a true monster. Can't wait to see him up close.


----------



## jgale

Awesome! Can't wait to see him. Congrats Bob!


----------



## broadonrod

Grandma just whacked a monster! Her first buck ever at 84 years old! She is way excited! Look at her in the window lol!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

She's stoked!


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats grandma. That's awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Grandma just whacked a monster! Her first buck ever at 84 years old! She is way excited! Look at her in the window lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the OLLLdddd droopy chin camp buck? Regardless congrats to her!!


----------



## Josh5

Ok.....5 1/2 hours an not a pic of the monster or Grandma at the skinning rack.....Just sayin'


----------



## dishman

Yeah sup with that?


----------



## jgale

Huge congrats grandma! That is a cool old deer. That deer and I had lots of hours together this year  glad to see her get him!


----------



## Big Bone

That's awesome
Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations to Grandma. That's a great first deer. Can't wait to see pics of the grande.

Quick question. What is the status of the buck your wife is hunting. I check this thread daily but want to make sure I didn't miss something. Have not seen you mention it lately.


----------



## finz

He mentioned it a few posted up, 1562 I belive.


----------



## rut-ro

Brett. 
There is a pic on the muy grande site. Is that a pic of a deer your wife shot last year ?


----------



## Pocampo

Josh5 said:


> Ok.....5 1/2 hours an not a pic of the monster or Grandma at the skinning rack.....Just sayin'


The buck was so big that Brett had a heart attack, and can't post pics.

Po


----------



## strosfann

I suspect that a tracking job may be underway.


----------



## finz

Pocampo said:


> The buck was so big that Brett had a heart attack, and can't post pics.
> 
> Po


Yikes that is a scary thought ( dislike button needed )!!! Hope all is well, this is the longest dry spell from him in awhile.


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> Congratulations to Grandma. That's a great first deer. Can't wait to see pics of the grande.
> 
> Quick question. What is the status of the buck your wife is hunting. I check this thread daily but want to make sure I didn't miss something. Have not seen you mention it lately.


Monica is in her stand now. She is still hunting her buck. I'm hoping we hear the shot this eve.. He's a monster and will most likely be the biggest buck we have ever taken on the ranch. She actually has 2 bucks at her personal stand that would be our best bucks ever.. The other one she has chosen to pass this year.

Bob on the other hand sent us that text I posted. He did not get his deer.. He also chose to watch him one more year and was just messing with everyone.. My bad... The buck he was going to shoot yesterday is an incredible buck. He now gets another year to try and add on some more inches.. We have an incredible group of hunters here now.. It's sure made it easy and fun to manage the ranch! Minus Bobs BS lol.. You got one coming Bob! Trust me!

We are all in the stands this eve. A few members left and a few have shown up. My Nephew "munch man" is hunting a nice 8 point this eve. His mom Shannon is hunting another cull buck with me. His dad Mario is hunting hogs with Matt.,we have a couple more guest scouting for Dave and Monica this eve. Kevin and Bob went home.. Lots of deer moving in now..

I'll post some pics soon. Just saw a really good buck on a doe!!!

Thanks for all the replies! 
Here is one more pic of 84 year old "Grandma" deliberating her first buck yesterday eve!! Gotta love Grandma!


----------



## broadonrod

Drake, his dad Chris and grandfather Joe are all hunting together this eve in one stand. How cool is that! Drake is hunting a hog with them this eve. Here is drakes final score on his beautiful management buck from a couple of days ago.,


Woo hoo! While I was typing this ... Shannon just nailed a nice management buck..he came out on a doe and she whacked him!! Shot looked good .. We are going to sit until dark and take pictures.. None of our deer left.. Big one coming in now.


----------



## AirbornXpress

Holy smokes 
Congrats young man and way to go Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Good bucks on the move this eve.. Pics in a second.. Shannon is about to flip out lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand. To see more pics and videos like
https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed

More pics coming..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another live pic from the stand .. Nice 7X7

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## broadonrod

One more live pic before we go find Shannon's buck.


----------



## finz

Awesome freaking deer Brett!! And have a Happy Safe New Years Eve!!


----------



## finz

Anyone remember what page Grandmas deer is on, the Velvet pic? My eyes are getting sore from looking back,LOL.


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Sorry for the bs guys. I actually had a great time for 5 days on the ranch. It has been a long time since I got to spend that many days in a row at the ranch.

Seeing Drake bring that buck into camp and seeing how proud Grandma was with her buck was a great experience.

Incredible ranch, and more important, incredible group of guys.

-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Anyone remember what page Grandmas deer is on, the Velvet pic? My eyes are getting sore from looking back,LOL.


...


----------



## 2hunttexas

Good to hear Bob...glad to see Brett has changed? his ways in running his lease. 

Proud of him...


----------



## broadonrod

Happy new year everyone !!!


----------



## dishman

Phenomenal buck Drake, Happy New Year fellas!


----------



## broadonrod

2hunttexas said:


> Good to hear Bob...glad to see Brett has changed? his ways in running his lease.
> 
> Proud of him...


Haven't changed the way of running it just more selective in the people we put on it the past 7 years. Thanks. Happy new year!


----------



## broadonrod

dishman said:


> Phenomenal buck Drake, Happy New Year fellas!


Thanks Devon! Happy New Year!
Little deer love going on this eve..


----------



## 2hunttexas

Brett...if you wanna go there - selective falls under the way you run it ...

That said a lot of people you previously selected didn't do anything wrong...they worked, built feeder pens, filled feeders and were not allowed to harvest a deer.

If you feel being deceitful and selective share the same definition - I'm sorry they do not.

Happy New Year to you too...


----------



## WillieT

2hunttexas said:


> Brett...if you wanna go there - selective falls under the way you run it ...
> 
> That said a lot of people you previously selected didn't do anything wrong...they worked, built feeder pens, filled feeders and were not allowed to harvest a deer.
> 
> If you feel being deceitful and selective share the same definition - I'm sorry they do not.
> 
> Happy New Year to you too...


If you have a bone to pick, you need to do it through pm's. You seem to be trying to ruin a great thread.


----------



## jtburf

shaggydog said:


> If you have a bone to pick, you need to do it through pm's. You seem to be trying to ruin a great thread.


No, No, No air it out in public.

Then we all get to watch.

John


----------



## 2hunttexas

No bone (just true facts) to pick...Brett has a bad *ss pasture that is loaded with big deer. Seriously probably one of the top 5 - 10 pastures in Texas.

Brett puts in the hours at this pasture and works hard to grow big deer. It's a passion that he has and you combine that passion with this pasture - you shoot big deer....it's a good recipe!


----------



## jtburf

2hunttexas said:


> No bone (just true facts) to pick...Brett has a bad *ss pasture that is loaded with big deer. Seriously probably one of the top 5 - 10 pastures in Texas.
> 
> Brett puts in the hours at this pasture and works hard to grow big deer. It's a passion that he has and you combine that passion with this pasture - you shoot big deer....it's a good recipe!


No dude, its all the Double Down.

Never mind the fact that ranch has produced HUGE deer for decades...

Let great deer grown old and you get monster deer.

John


----------



## broadonrod

Happy new year from all of us here at the ranch!
Here is "Munch Man" and his Mom Shannon with 2 more management bucks taken yesterday evening! Happy hunters for sure! This is what it's all about. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Very nice. Happy New Year to all of y'all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

The "management" bucks you have are amazing.


----------



## 2hunttexas

Nice job as always with the kids!!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

2hunttexas said:


> brett...if you wanna go there - selective falls under the way you run it ...
> 
> That said a lot of people you previously selected didn't do anything wrong...they worked, built feeder pens, filled feeders and were not allowed to harvest a deer.
> 
> If you feel being deceitful and selective share the same definition - i'm sorry they do not.
> 
> Happy new year to you too...


well.....bye !!!


----------



## broadonrod

Everyone is in the stands again. Here was Monica headed out hunting her big buck about 3:00 pm today. She has really put in her time.. Hope her buck shows this eve.

Me and my little man are in a ground stand this eve that I haven't set in all year. 
I took this pic with my cell phone on the way to the stand.. This BIG 12 point had a doe and really didn't care we stopped to take his picture.. This buck was a 10 point last year and grew G5s... man did he get bigger! His main beams are prob 28" what a great up and comer monster low fence buck!

Our first deer are moving in now.. Hope to have some live pics soon.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Matt just sent me this pic.. Munch man and Matt are bow hunting hogs and this buck just walked in with a doe. Cool pic Matt! Look at the body on this buck ...


----------



## broadonrod

Nice one with a tweener.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

New one came in with a doe.. Then he got hungry I guess ... Lots of deer with tweeners today at this stand. 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

WOW just WOW as always and thanks again for sharing!!!


----------



## Gearman

wow sounds like 2 nice deer for $5000. Hope my son gets a shot on something that nice when we finalizes our youth hunt. 

If you feel like he did something wrong way back when then you should have addressed the issue back.


----------



## Mont

broadonrod said:


> Nice one with a tweener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's a great pic!


----------



## rudytail10

Very nice pics Brett. I can't believe how great the deer are looking. Looks like the future is bright. Keep the pics coming and thanks again for doing this thread. Keep up the great work can't wait to see what the kiddos get this year. See ya soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

South Texas buck in rut.
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Thanks for sharing Brett !!


----------



## railbird

Wow! I hope we can grow one like that every 15 years or so.


----------



## jgale

Can't wait to get back down there! Keep the pics coming! Killing me sitting at home while those big boys are cruising!


----------



## Josh5

great pics Brett. Thanks keep'em coming.

That musical interlude from Band Camp was unnecessary entertainment. LOL


----------



## Swampus

Brett
In that vidi clip was that a doe bleet?
Big Ol Buck there.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Dadgum!!! The big bucks are moving in!!! Awesome pics and video! I sure wish Monica's deer would show for her! She deserves that sucka!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Thanks for sharing. This is without a doubt the best hunt thread on Internet and we all know why. Thanks again Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for the replies.. I'm in the stand with Jacob.. It's raining but we are still seeing quite a few bucks. None of the management deer we are after yet but we still have about an hour of light. Here are a few we have in front of us now. They are pushing does in and out of here fast.. But most are stopping for a bite of DD ..
I'll post more as they come in.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Few more































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> Brett
> In that vidi clip was that a doe bleet?
> Big Ol Buck there.


Think that's my kid yelling while I was recording it on my phone lol!! Thanks my brother for the replies!!


----------



## rudytail10

Nice pics. I never get tired of seeing those south Texas monsters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Those are giants!!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Great pics brett ! thanks for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys. Just had another nice buck walk in. Ran out of battery in my Nikon so here is a short video clip. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

That last one is a stud!


----------



## madhatter1256

Great buck and great thread.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Great pics Great bucks. With the rut in full blast, it's amazing how many great bucks are still unbroken. DD must be putting a lot of strength in the antlers.


----------



## bowmansdad

How old is the last one? I get 5.5 maybe could be swayed to 4.5 easily.


----------



## Robert Stuart

As always amazing South Texas deer. 

This ranch is the true meaning of management and growing quality deer.


----------



## willydavenport

broadonrod said:


> Few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That second deer makes me feel things a man shouldn't feel for an animal...what a horse!


----------



## Gearman

Me and my son Tyler are headed down for the youth contest hunt. I am sue Brett will keep everyone posted. Should be a great time!!!!


----------



## Squid94

^^^Good luck and keep all posted.


----------



## Biskit_Slanger

broadonrod said:


> South Texas buck in rut.
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just watching the vid and my 2.5 yo little girl kept saying "it's a reindeer it's a reindeer". Lol.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Good luck, wish I could be there for the excitement! Have a blast!!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to you and your son. These youth hunts are my favorite. Can't wait to see what your son gets. Very excited for y'all. Take a bunch of pictures this place is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566

Good luck Tyler!

Both of you are in for an amazing couple of days!!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Gearman said:


> Me and my son Tyler are headed down for the youth contest hunt. I am sue Brett will keep everyone posted. Should be a great time!!!!


Hold on tight bud it's gonna be wild !! Good luck and looking forward to smiles and pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the cool comments! Tyler and I are in the stand.. Our other youth hunter Jacob is hunting with Matt this eve. So far Tyler and I have seen "0" deer.. We have been in the stand 39 minutes.. I'm in one of my bow stands I haven't hunted all year.

Ooooop here comes our first deer.. I typed to soon .. First 2 bucks moving in..

3 more....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Nothing but young bucks here so far. Matt text Jacob just shot a nice one..


----------



## rudytail10

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Great job with the kiddos as usual. Can't wait to see the pics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

It's heating up around here.. Finally done nicer bucks coming in.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another young buck just stepped in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skelly

*Camera*

Brett: look following this thread. What camera do you use for pics?

Skelly


----------



## broadonrod

skelly said:


> Brett: look following this thread. What camera do you use for pics?
> 
> Skelly


I use a D7000, a D800 and my new camera is a D750 with a 600mm lense. All are Nikon. I love the new camera.


----------



## broadonrod

Jacob got his management buck these eve hunting with Matt..Tyler and I didn't see any management bucks but we did see a few nice ones.. I couldn't get the camera on our biggest buck this eve before he left with his doe.. He was in and out fast but Tyler did get to see a nice 180 plus. It was an exciting hunt for both of us. 
Tyler is hunting with Matt in the morning. Matt says he has seen a couple of potential shooters at a blind in the center of the ranch... Hope one shows for them in the morning.. 

Here is Jacobs buck from this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

One more pic of Jacob's old one eyed war horse..
Congrats to the young man! He made a great shot.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Congrats Jacob!!

Beautiful buck!!!


----------



## skelly

*Camera*



broadonrod said:


> I use a D7000, a D800 and my new camera is a D750 with a 600mm lense. All are Nikon. I love the new camera.


Thanks Brett. You take great pics, which most of the time is better than killing a deer. You keep them on the hoof, have great history/records. Thanks for the thread, it provide really good information to what make South Texas great.

SKelly


----------



## 8-count

Congrats to you Jacob.


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats Jacob. Heck of a nice deer. Great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That's a great buck, Jacob, congratulations.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Congrats Jacob on a very nice buck


----------



## taylork555

Brett's thread and my first deer hunting experience this past November have created a serious addiction to hunting, so much so that I have not been fishing as much! 

Thanks for making us all feel like we are hunting from our desktops!


----------



## Charlie Brown

This is my favorite deer you have posted.


----------



## STXbowhunt

What's the story on Monica's buck? Has anyone seen him lately? I feel like he's gone MIA for awhile now.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the kind words and replies!!! 

Monica is still after here buck. Lots of our bucks have become very illusive.
Fingers still crossed! 

We just took Tyler on a afternoon javalina hunt and he got a nice one. Look at the choppers on this sucker! 

We are headed back to the stands in about 45 minutes. Hope to have Tyler a buck down this eve.. He had a shot a nice one this morning but the buck moved off with a doe.. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## az2323

That's awesome Brett!
Ky is looking forward to his hunt. Good luck to Tyler this evening....I bet he gets one.


----------



## broadonrod

az2323 said:


> That's awesome Brett!
> Ky is looking forward to his hunt. Good luck to Tyler this evening....I bet he gets one.


 Looking forward to meeting Ky! 
See y'all soon ... We are headed out.


----------



## broadonrod

Deer are moving in. Just young bucks so far.. Several javalina also.

We are waiting on Tyler a buck! Lots of action so far this afternoon!

Here's a pic of Tyler he's fired up!

Also here is a picture of our 28 ton bulk delivery of Double Down Deer Feed just before we left for the stands today .. Thanks DF&G Wildlife Supply for getting us our protein delivered on time today! We start filling feeders again tomorrow. It's time to start pumping the protein to the deer now for next season. 
Here is a picture of Double Down Deer Feed ground up. You can see the peanuts and cotton seed in it. 
Love the new Double Down Deer Feed logos on the new truck as well .






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

That's a heck of an operation. Hope Tyler scores, and your wife's buck shows up. Wish y'all the best.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

good luck tyler. cant wait for pics:clover:


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> That's a heck of an operation. Hope Tyler scores, and your wife's buck shows up. Wish y'all the best.


Thanks!

This old bruiser is plenty old enough but we are going to pass.. Tyler and I agreed we are going to wait for a bigger buck..


----------



## broadonrod

We are on one!


----------



## deerslayer64d

Good luck Tyler !!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

:ac550::ac550:


broadonrod said:


> We are on one!


 cant wait


----------



## broadonrod

Shot looked perfect! I'll bet he isn't 30-40 yards.

Here are a couple of bucks that just walked in since we shot 5 minutes ago. We are going to give him 5 more minutes and go look  Tyler is pumped up!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

Awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Go get him Tyler! Enjoy the moment!!ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## rudytail10

Way to go Tyler. Can't wait to see him. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Congrats Tyler!!


-Bob


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Tyler on the hunt it was a pleasure meeting him around the fire last night! I sure hated to leave this morning and miss his hunt.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Way to go Tyler! Congrats and don't freak out when you walk up on him and he is bigger than you thought. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## chuck richey

Congrats Tyler. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## finz

Congrats to the young man can't wait to see it!! **** Brett thanks again for sharing!! It was Great talking to you the other day, when things settle we need to visit again!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for the replies!!!
We are having a blast on our first Holden Roofing Yourh hunt giveaway. 
Tyler is so much fun to hunt with and his dad Steve just put the finest looking ribeye steaks on the pit ever! This old buck came out and Tyler said ... Oooh man.. We knew that was the buck.. Here is Tyler's 7 year old 9 point buck from this eve. We are fixing to watch the video of the hunt. This buck is a monster! The buck post rut field dressed over 200 lbs!!! Tyler is a great shot! Thanks again for all the replies! 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Another great double down deer for another great young man, where to go Tyler it don't get any better than that!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

congrats tyler on a fine buck !! brett your a hell of a guy for doing the things you do for the kids and and putting many smiles on their faces. hats off to you brother


----------



## jtburf

Smile says it all, Great job Tyler.

John


----------



## Hand Solo

Great job Tyler! Brooke is hoping that there is a few more like yours running around for her.


----------



## Big Bone

Man that's amazing that deer is over 200lbs post rut. We just received 16 tons of double down the other day. Can't wait to see some results. Thx for posting up a Great thread


----------



## jgale

Congrats guys! The smiles on those boys faces says it all!


----------



## sundownbrown

That sucker had no neck, huge body for this time of year, congrats to that young man.


----------



## 8-count

Very nice buck......Congrats


----------



## az2323

Congrats Tyler....way to go!
Once again, great job Brett. You are the Man!


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations to Tyler on a great buck. I've said it before and I'll say it again, Y'all do things right. You certainly do a great job with the kids.


----------



## fisHRman

Congrats to all the youngsters on some fantastic bucks. Thanks for all the pics and stories - keep em coming!


----------



## broadonrod

Hand Solo said:


> Great job Tyler! Brooke is hoping that there is a few more like yours running around for her.


Give me a call.. Let's see if we can get yall down this coming weekend. 
Ty and his dad are coming in Friday.. It would be great to have both youngsters here at once. 
Brett


----------



## Seachaser

Great job Brett !!! Its a great thing you do for these kids....


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the replies and kind words. It has been a busy week. We have had a blast with our management hunters for sure. We have more coming in starting tomorrow. This evening I am sitting with Matt.. Matt has been so busy this year and has done an incredible job as always taking care of this place and all of our guest. He thinks I came with him this eve to video him shooting a big cull with his bow. 

Now here is the kicker.. What Matt doesn't know is we are not hunting a cull .. 
We are in our Family Pasture hunting a 170+ 11 year old buck we have years of footage of. This buck is COOL! This buck was here at this stand yesterday. Hopefully he comes in this eve or half the surprise will be ruined ..
Sure hope this buck shows! 

Thanks again for all the kind words!


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for all the replies and kind words. It has been a busy week. We have had a blast with our management hunters for sure. We have more coming in starting tomorrow. This evening I am sitting with Matt.. Matt has been so busy this year and has done an incredible job as always taking care of this place and all of our guest. He thinks I came with him this eve to video him shooting a big cull with his bow.
> 
> Now here is the kicker.. What Matt doesn't know is we are not hunting a cull ..
> We are in our Family Pasture hunting a 170+ 11 year old buck we have years of footage of. This buck is COOL! This buck was here at this stand yesterday. Hopefully he comes in this eve or half the surprise will be ruined ..
> Sure hope this buck shows!
> 
> Thanks again for all the kind words!


That's awesome! Matt is one heck of a great guy and if anyone deserves it, it's him! I wish I was there to share in the excitement! Get him Matt!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

jgale said:


> That's awesome! Matt is one heck of a great guy and if anyone deserves it, it's him! I wish I was there to share in the excitement! Get him Matt!


that is AEWSOME !!! Cant wait, just like jason said if anyone deserves it matt does, he is an incredible guy and great friend. good luck brother


----------



## broadonrod

The buck is here!!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good luck he deserves it! Can't wait to see this sucker!!


----------



## broadonrod

Had him at 18 yards... Two big bucks got in a fight he went to them.. He's to far for a bow shot now. Hope he makes he way back in here!!!
I think he's bigger than I thought!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> The buck is here!!!!


 Get him matt !!!


----------



## broadonrod

Still out of bow range. Buck fever is setting in! Sure hope he makes his way in before dark! 
Here are a couple of bucks we still have out front while we wait.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Good luck Matt!! 


-Bob


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Hope he got him!! Matt is such a great guy and simply works his tail off!! Could not happen to a more deserving person!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Mikeyhunts said:


> Hope he got him!! Matt is such a great guy and simply works his tail off!! Could not happen to a more deserving person!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt about that!!

-Bob


----------



## STXbowhunt

Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Hope you get him Matt. No one deserves it more than you my brother. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well he came back into range... Matt drew on him and held for 2 -3 minutes while they stared each other down. Then the old buck walked away :/... It was a great exciting hunt.. Maybe in the morning ..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Dang it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az2323

Dang.....that was an exciting hunt and I wasn't even there! Great job Brett.
Just from reading all of the positive replies from everyone about Matt, sounds like he's a hell of a guy and well deserving. Hope he gets him tomorrow morning.
Ky and I can't wait to meet you all on Friday!:bounce:

abe


----------



## broadonrod

Big Bone said:


> Man that's amazing that deer is over 200lbs post rut. We just received 16 tons of double down the other day. Can't wait to see some results. Thx for posting up a Great thread


Are you on part of the Killum Ranch, Junco Ranch, or the King Ranch by chance? 
The driver yesterday while at our place said he had deliveries gone and going to those ranches.

Thanks guys for all the post and kind words! We really appreciate it! This thread is a blast to our entire camp.


----------



## Big Bone

broadonrod said:


> Are you on part of the Killum Ranch, Junco Ranch, or the King Ranch by chance?
> 
> The driver yesterday while at our place said he had deliveries gone and going to those ranches.
> 
> Thanks guys for all the post and kind words! We really appreciate it! This thread is a blast to our entire camp.


No sir, we are in Oklahoma
The Sticks Ranch
We just became a dealer for DD so trying to get a few neighboring properties to make the switch also.

Man that sounded like a cool hunt with Matt and you. Hope y'all get him next hunt. Thanks again for sharing all the pics. Beautiful deer.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Brett is the heart and Matt is the backbone of the ranch. Matt is a very deserving young man who never asks for anything. So go get that sucka were' all cheerin for ya!


----------



## broadonrod

Quote:
Originally Posted by broadonrod View Post
Are you on part of the Killum Ranch, Junco Ranch, or the King Ranch by chance? 

The driver yesterday while at our place said he had deliveries gone and going to those ranches. 

Thanks guys for all the post and kind words! We really appreciate it! This thread is a blast to our entire camp.

No sir, we are in Oklahoma
The Sticks Ranch
We just became a dealer for DD so trying to get a few neighboring properties to make the switch also. 

Man that sounded like a cool hunt with Matt and you. Hope y'all get him next hunt. Thanks again for sharing all the pics. Beautiful deer.

Very cool! I heard there was Double Down getting shipped to a new dealer in Oklahoma... Thanks again for the reply!

Matt just hit the sack.. I hope this old buck shows in the morning.
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Cool pic from the stand this eve. Whistlers trying to roost on the power line ...it wasn't working well for them lol.


----------



## Gearman

Well first off I want to say i am sorry there were no updates from me but I knew brett had that taken care of. I was busy enjoying the company of some of the best people you could ask for Ina deer camp. From the moment we got to camp we were treated like actual lease members and everyone made us feel at home. I am not sure my 12 year old son looked at his phone more then 2 or 3 times and that was laying in bed. As for the deer I am pretty sure I don't need to tell anyone about how large they are but until you see them in person it is hard to grasp. I have seen a lot of big deer and even some from high fence breeder pens and those deer have NOTHING on these free range beasts. I will tell you one of the story's from our time there, we were in camp talking to brett and his dad about different animals on the property they have had on the ranch. They had mentioned they had a stag at one point years ago but never saw him for awhile. Flash forward about 4 hours and we had gone out to let Tyler shoot a javelina or 2, which we managed to do at our first stop. Tyler had drawn his first blood of his hunt and we kept driving the property and even stopped to look for arrowheads with brett and his knoledge of arrow heads is very cool. So as we were driving in the ranger from one area to another we weren't seeing a bunch of deer for some reason but in south Texas as you know deer can hide real easy. As Tyler and myself were looking off to the right about 30 yards we both lost it when we saw a quick flash of an animal that was a giant. Now keep in mind at this point we had already seen some 170+ deer so for us to react like this got brett to hit the brakes hard in the ranger and I quickly said Brett I think that's your stag and I wasn't joking, this animal was VERY dark in color and his horns there was now way this was a deer. Well we back up just in time to where everyone including brett could confirm we just saw a HUGE whitetail as it flaged us and hopped off. If this deer ever gets shot out there 2cool will not believe it is possible to get that big. I have spent years in webb county hunting and never have I every seen a body that large let alone giant horns. Sorry for the long rant but how often do you deer hunt and think you saw a stag when you first see it.

So I need to wrap this up as I am telling a lot of you what you already know, my son shot a great deer and 2 javelina while in a full foot cast and had a complete blast. Even though my son shot a great deer and that was the goal of the weekend , I believe the true thropy of our time down there was meeting EVERYONE on the lease and coming home knowing we had made some great friends for life. So I have used as many words as I could to describe our time down there but none of them do our new friends justice. Thanks again for our special time with yall. 

Good luck to the other youth hunters and the rest of the members trying to finish out the year. We will be sending good vibes Matts way in hopes that he gets his deer, to say he deserves this deer is an understatement , that young man works his butt off. Also a quick shout out to Joe my hunting buddy for the time I was down there, what a fun guy to sit in the stand with. 

Thanks guys
Steve aka Gearman and Tyler's dad


----------



## az2323

Great post Steve. Ky and I are really looking forward to it. 
He told me lastnight, "daddy, Friday can't get here soon enough."


----------



## Gearman

Yall will have a great time out there, get ready to see some huge deer up close!!!! Brett's Dad will have you and your son laughing all weekend!! Look forward to some updates.


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The late sitting this morning has paid off! Matts buck showed up jumped straight in the feed pen and stayed from 9:15-10:00 am eating protein! Last night we went through pictures and realized this buck is even older than we thought. We have pics of him 5 year ago I will post them later. We think this buck is 12 years old. 

Matt quotes Ted Nugent and says...I just let the mystical arrow fly! It found the pump station of the beast! The beast is dead .... Long live the beast! Back straps for everybody! Lol

Now it's time to see if the shot has found its mark.. Follow us .. Woooo hooo!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Awesome can't wait to see the pictures and congrats to Matt!!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Congrats!


----------



## rudytail10

Sweet cant wait to see the pics. Great job.


----------



## broadonrod

Cold and wet.. Now through this!


----------



## WillieT

Hope you find him fast.we need pics. Good job.


----------



## broadonrod

The beast is dead! Long live the beast!  pic in a minute!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Congrats to Matt Reed on another Double Down Deer Feed Monster. This 12 year old buck exploded this year! Matt made a great shot with his bow! The cold, wet sit in the tripod paid off for sure! The video should be great! I think the buck will score more than we think. Prob between 175-180".. I'll get his score up soon.. I'll also post pics of this buck from previous years. He has no teeth .. The protein prob kept him alive.. What a monster South Texas Trophy buck Matt! Congrats again! 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Way to Go Matt, Great Buck for a great guy!!!!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Holy Smokes, what a deer!!!


----------



## WillieT

WOW, that is a great deer! Congratulations, you earned him.


----------



## Attoyac Boy

Congratulations Matt! What a beautiful buck! You earned him my friend. 

Kevin


----------



## Reynolds4

Dadgum...what a deer!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Just before the shot. Old sucker .
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats Matt. Hell of a deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Congrats Matt! Could not have happened to a nicer guy! That thing is a beast!


----------



## Big Bone

great buck, congrats


----------



## rag3

Awesome! Congrats Matt!!!


-Bob


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Good looking heavy horned deer Matt! Congrats!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Just before the shot. Old sucker .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy mother of goodness!!!! What an awesome deer! Soooooo beautiful to have on the hoof right before!!! 
And another huge bow kill for the ranch!
Congrats Matt and Brett!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capttravis

Awesome! Long live the beast! Nice work Matt and Brett!


----------



## Swampus

And with a Bow!!
Good shot man! Solid old timer!


----------



## tpool

Awesome buck and awesome job!!!

T-Bone


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

I'm so proud of you bud !! I know your on cloud 9 as you should be. Your a hell of a guy Matt and a great friend and nobody deserved that buck more than you.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind words from all of us here at camp! 
John just rolled in to hunt another big deer this eve! Hopefully another buck hits the ground today!

Check out Double Down Deer Feed on Facebook and enter the T-Shirt giveaway.

http://m.facebook.com/pages/Double-Down-Deer-Feed/390215467803256?ref=hl


----------



## Brian P.

What a beautiful old buck. And a great bow-shot, fitting end to a great looking animal !!


----------



## Brushpoppin

WOW, even the Tshirts grow big racks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAROON

Brushpoppin said:


> WOW, even the Tshirts grow big racks!


Outside the ears!

Love where the facebook arrow is strategically pointing


----------



## awesum

Brushpoppin said:


> WOW, even the Tshirts grow big racks!


That does it! I'm gettin' some Double Down for my girlfriend today :biggrin:


----------



## ROBOWADER

Brushpoppin said:


> WOW, even the Tshirts grow big racks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that may be Monica, Brett's wife. I'd watch it.......

:texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> I think that may be Monica, Brett's wife. I'd watch it.......
> 
> :texasflag


That's not my wife Monica  lol.. 
Great replies.. We are LOAO here at camp.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Well if that's the case I am getting my wife a bag to add to her breakfast cereal every morning....LOL

:rotfl:



broadonrod said:


> That's not my wife Monica  lol..
> Great replies.. We are LOAO here at camp.


----------



## Folsetth

I see y'all updated your Facebook profile pic. Is that the deer your wife's been after all year??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

If adding inches is what you are interested in, I recommend the Double Down protein bars. My wife and girlfriend are both thrilled !

-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Well first off I want to say i am sorry there were no updates from me but I knew brett had that taken care of. I was busy enjoying the company of some of the best people you could ask for Ina deer camp. From the moment we got to camp we were treated like actual lease members and everyone made us feel at home. I am not sure my 12 year old son looked at his phone more then 2 or 3 times and that was laying in bed. As for the deer I am pretty sure I don't need to tell anyone about how large they are but until you see them in person it is hard to grasp. I have seen a lot of big deer and even some from high fence breeder pens and those deer have NOTHING on these free range beasts. I will tell you one of the story's from our time there, we were in camp talking to brett and his dad about different animals on the property they have had on the ranch. They had mentioned they had a stag at one point years ago but never saw him for awhile. Flash forward about 4 hours and we had gone out to let Tyler shoot a javelina or 2, which we managed to do at our first stop. Tyler had drawn his first blood of his hunt and we kept driving the property and even stopped to look for arrowheads with brett and his knoledge of arrow heads is very cool. So as we were driving in the ranger from one area to another we weren't seeing a bunch of deer for some reason but in south Texas as you know deer can hide real easy. As Tyler and myself were looking off to the right about 30 yards we both lost it when we saw a quick flash of an animal that was a giant. Now keep in mind at this point we had already seen some 170+ deer so for us to react like this got brett to hit the brakes hard in the ranger and I quickly said Brett I think that's your stag and I wasn't joking, this animal was VERY dark in color and his horns there was now way this was a deer. Well we back up just in time to where everyone including brett could confirm we just saw a HUGE whitetail as it flaged us and hopped off. If this deer ever gets shot out there 2cool will not believe it is possible to get that big. I have spent years in webb county hunting and never have I every seen a body that large let alone giant horns. Sorry for the long rant but how often do you deer hunt and think you saw a stag when you first see it.
> 
> So I need to wrap this up as I am telling a lot of you what you already know, my son shot a great deer and 2 javelina while in a full foot cast and had a complete blast. Even though my son shot a great deer and that was the goal of the weekend , I believe the true thropy of our time down there was meeting EVERYONE on the lease and coming home knowing we had made some great friends for life. So I have used as many words as I could to describe our time down there but none of them do our new friends justice. Thanks again for our special time with yall.
> 
> Good luck to the other youth hunters and the rest of the members trying to finish out the year. We will be sending good vibes Matts way in hopes that he gets his deer, to say he deserves this deer is an understatement , that young man works his butt off. Also a quick shout out to Joe my hunting buddy for the time I was down there, what a fun guy to sit in the stand with.
> 
> Thanks guys
> Steve aka Gearman and Tyler's dad


Steve.... It was a blast! You have done a great job raising a fine young man! We hated seeing yall leave. Fun from start to finish.. Tyler can shoot too!!! That running javalina told the story! 
Thanks for the kind words and we are all thankful to have met you and your son making new friends! Once again we have sure met done fine folks on this forum!

I'm getting in the stand. We have John and David hunting trophies this eve and a returning guest Devon hunting a management buck with one of our guides Joe. Devon left empty handed last week so we invited him back. I'll bet he gets a buck this week . My first buck just walked in while typing.. 10 yard cell phone pic .. Nice wide bucking a doe!


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand. Another big buck just ran a doe into the flat.. Didn't even get a chance for a pic. Hope he comes back!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of bucks showing. There is a hot die here this eve.. Bucks are in and out like crazy.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Speaking of adding inches with double down , make sure you ask Brett about Tylers deers butt cheeks haha. Pretty funny stuff!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Hmmmm. I really don't know what to think about this? The doe is still here :/





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

New bucks just came in for a bite...






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Awesome pics brett....sure do miss the place and all of yall. keep the pics rolling in.


----------



## broadonrod

Hey! What time does this thing go off again?


----------



## broadonrod

Watching videoed tonight


----------



## broadonrod

Anyone want to see a fight at 3 yards


----------



## rag3

Why do I have a feeling that this is not a deer fight?


-Bob


----------



## Attoyac Boy

I got my popcorn. Let's see the fight.


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attoyac Boy

Very cool! Thought they were gonna load up in that turtle with you.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Unreal footage Brett !! I bet that was intense being that close to the action.


----------



## sundownbrown

Front row seat for that fight, that is cool



broadonrod said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any luck this morning?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the hunters are still in stands. But could have got this one lol


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Front row seat for that fight, that is cool


Thanks again for all the replies.. John and his Dad videoed that fight yesterday eve.. Lots of action right now for sure. Several fights being videoed this week. Devon had a nice management buck in front of him but never stopped for s shot:/..


----------



## PNOAK

I was curious about the fighting action your seeing this late in the season,do you attribute this to secondary rut? And also do you think the rutting action your seeing is a strong as the first rut?.
Thanks for the info, I always learn something from your deer encounters.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That video is crazy!!!!! Thanks for posting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

PNOAK said:


> I was curious about the fighting action your seeing this late in the season,do you attribute this to secondary rut? And also do you think the rutting action your seeing is a strong as the first rut?.
> Thanks for the info, I always learn something from your deer encounters.


I think our consistent late ruts attribute to the high deer numbers we have. We carry a lot of does. We see deer breeding from November - mid February. It's usually pretty heavy around Christmas. It comes and goes before and after that.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Estimated 52" jump from high 150s 8 point with 1-1/4" kicker last year to main frame 10 point with long split G2s, 46" mass, longer tines and beams and a Droptine making him a 13 point this year over 200". This low fence buck was seen at this Double Down Deer Feed Protein station more than any other buck on trail cam this past year. He was estimated to be 9 years old with several years of video footage of him at the same location.

I'll post more of these later. 
www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Boy I have to admit I sure would rather be sitting down there instead of here at work. Not to mention I didnt get my fried pork chops with gravy an eggs this morning and I am pretty dang sure prime 1 Ribeyes are not on the menu tonight!!!


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> Estimated 52" jump from high 150s 8 point with 1-1/4" kicker last year to main frame 10 point with long split G2s, 46" mass, longer tines and beams and a Droptine making him a 13 point this year over 200". This low fence buck was seen at this Double Down Deer Feed Protein station more than any other buck on trail cam this past year. He was estimated to be 9 years old with several years of video footage of him at the same location.
> 
> I'll post more of these later.
> www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the video is not working. Here is a picture until we get it fixed.


----------



## WillieT

Man, that is not a jump, that's an explosion. Look forward to the videos.


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> Man, that is not a jump, that's an explosion. Look forward to the videos.


He did very well this year. The bucks we see the most at the feed stations seem to be putting on the most inches.

From the stand..

I'm hunting over this buck I found dead walking to my stand 30 minutes ago. This nice young buck didn't make it . I'm hoping what killed him walks in this eve. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

That's a big kitty!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Man that's horrible !!


----------



## broadonrod

Ya it sucks to find the dead ones but it happens..
I'm at a blind I've only sat in a couple of times this year and these 2 bucks just showed up. I saw one yesterday and the other a couple of days ago at different stands. More bucks are moving in now.. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live pics.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

*kitty*

Put a hurtin on that kitty.....that sounds a lil risque but oh well....hahaha if it doesnt show up during your hunt be sure to set up a game camera on that kill.


----------



## WillieT

Here kitty, kitty, kitty. That would be a nice little trophy.


----------



## broadonrod

Think we will set a camera up..

Here are a few more live from the stand deer pics. It's a battle field out here today!



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The fights are on around here. Lots of nice bucks still showing up. 

Just heard our management hunter got his buck also ..


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late..























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Monster 8 point.. Eating a little Double Down Deer Feed .. Getting to late for pics but what a crazy evening.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

broadonrod said:


> Monster 8 point.. Eating a little Double Down Deer Feed .. Getting to late for pics but what a crazy evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a stud

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

AWESOME !!! can't wait for pics


----------



## Jack Rabbit

With the Bucks your seeing in early January, I'm scheduling vacation time in January instead of November. Lol


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Monster 8 point.. Eating a little Double Down Deer Feed .. Getting to late for pics but what a crazy evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dad gum!!! Beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fella!!!! 
This evening was a blast!!
Devon got his management buck!

Post rut the Double Down Deer Feed Buck weighed....... 210 lbs field dressed! 
We haven't scored him yet but what a beautiful buck!!! This buck is a giant...feeding DD year round is making all the difference in the world.. Congrats Devoin on you're monster buck...























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer64d

Man what a stud of a 8 !! Congrats Devon & thank you Bret for taking us along every year ! What an incredible place you have developed Over the years ! Hats off to you sir !


----------



## Gearman

Brett was that the deer me and Joe saw on our last evening hunt. If it is I am curious the score as me and joe were thinking different a little. Great buck either way!!! Congrats Devon!!,


----------



## WillieT

That is a stud for sure. Congratulations. I love a big 8, and that is a big 8.


----------



## Big Bone

Y'all plant any plots or just run protein?


----------



## broadonrod

deerslayer64d said:


> Man what a stud of a 8 !! Congrats Devon & thank you Bret for taking us along every year ! What an incredible place you have developed Over the years ! Hats off to you sir !


Thanks!



Gearman said:


> Brett was that the deer me and Joe saw on our last evening hunt. If it is I am curious the score as me and joe were thinking different a little. Great buck either way!!! Congrats Devon!!,


I'll get the score up soon.. Thanks!



shaggydog said:


> That is a stud for sure. Congratulations. I love a big 8, and that is a big 8.


Thanks for the replies fellas!



Big Bone said:


> Y'all plant any plots or just run protein?


We don't plant any food plots.. We just feed the protein and a little cotton seed as well. Prob around 200 lbs of cottonseed per 3000 lbs of protein. The Double Down is loaded with cotton seed and peanuts. Almost 1000 lbs of cotton seed and peanuts per ton. We do feed year round. I think that is very important.

Thanks for all the replies everyone! 
We are excited. Our next Holden Roofing youth hunt contest winner is in route to the ranch now! We are looking forward to meeting Ty and his family this afternoon.


----------



## broadonrod

Almost forgot... Here is Matt's Double Down Deer Feed buck and the final score.. This buck added about 20" this year. Congrats again Matt!


----------



## rag3

Cool buck! Congrats Matt!!!


-Bob


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Almost forgot... Here is Matt's Double Down Deer Feed buck and the final score.. This buck added about 20" this year. Congrats again Matt!


great buck for a great guy!! congrats again matt on your giant.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

*Kill*

Did you guys check the game cam to see if the kitty came back to the kill last night????


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats again Matt. Heck of a deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

What a bruiser!


----------



## sundownbrown

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Did you guys check the game cam to see if the kitty came back to the kill last night????


Im curious about that too


----------



## broadonrod

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Did you guys check the game cam to see if the kitty came back to the kill last night????





sundownbrown said:


> Im curious about that too


We got lazy last night and didn't set a camera.. The deer is still there.. More eaten but still in the same spot. I think we will set one up there after the evening hunt. 
Thanks for the replies everyone! 
Ky and I are in the stand.. We set his mom and dad in my bow blind to take pictures this eve. Lots of deer moving in on us now.


----------



## broadonrod

Live pics.. No big boys yet..
 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of quail still no big bucks..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Couple bucks moving in..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of young bucks piling in. Still no shooters yet.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of bucks still showing up. Just not what we are after so far.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Still lots of new bucks moving in.


----------



## jgale

Looks like Ky is getting to have a heck of a hunt with all those bucks. I bet that trigger finger is starting to itch a little


----------



## Gearman

Good luck Ky, you are in great hands right now!!! Enjoy your time in paradise !!!


----------



## broadonrod

Getter my late for pics.. We had lots of nice be bucks show up in the past few minutes.. Either broken from the fights or too young.. Tomorrow is a new day .. I'll bet he gets one in the morning. Here is a buck that just stepped in for a bite of Double Down Deer Feed


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

broadonrod said:


> Getter my late for pics.. We had lots of nice be bucks show up in the past few minutes.. Either broken from the fights or too young.. Tomorrow is a new day .. I'll bet he gets one in the morning. Here is a buck that just stepped in for a bite of Double Down Deer Feed


Looks kinda "Mule-ish"


----------



## broadonrod

Just heard Ky shoot.. He's hunting with Matt this morning.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Just heard Ky shoot.. He's hunting with Matt this morning.


Can always count on Matt to get it done. Can't wait to see pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Can't wait for pics !


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Get er done Matthew


----------



## broadonrod

One happy young man! 
Congrats Ky! What a great family we have had the pleasure to meet through this forum once again!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Wow! Congrats to the whole family, they will have a great buck hanging above their fireplace. Brett and Matt y'all done good (quote from Hog)


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Very nice buck young man. Congrats !


----------



## Gearman

Way to go Ky great job!!! That is beautiful south Texas Buck!


----------



## jgale

Congrats Ky!! Awesome deer!


----------



## Gearman

My son Tyler wanted me to post a message telling Ky congrats for shooting a great buck !!


----------



## jtburf

Congrats, nice one for sure.

John


----------



## az2323

Thank y'all. Ky is fired up to say the least! This place is PHENOMINAL!
Everyone here is first class and have made us feel like family. 
Brett, Matt, Monica and the rest of the crew have bent over backwards for us. We can't thank them enough! 
Awesome, Class A bunch for sure!


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Way to go Ky. Very beautiful 10 pt!!!


----------



## Hand Solo

Nice buck Ky! Brooke and I will heading down tonight to see it in person. Can't wait!


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats Ky. Way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Any news this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Ky just shot a nice buck! We were out calling coyotes and we ended up getting him another deer. Very nice one  he's pumped!


----------



## broadonrod

Just heard John's dad Mr. Duffy just took a management buck with Matt as well!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. Can't wait to see pics. Sounds like he is having a blast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Well Where are the pics ?? Don't leave us hanging.


----------



## 2Beez

Started this thread on page one yesterday around 6pm and finished right before it was time to cook dinner tonight around 5:30. Excellent journey for someone who loves the sport but lives it through others. Nicely done Bret.:texasflag


----------



## 98aggie77566

Easily my favorite thread of the year!

Congrats to the kiddos!

And thanks again to Brett for doing this!

Just watched last year's video....absolutely priceless memories with my daughter...can't wait to see this year's video!

Amazing pasture, program, deer....but even more so the members!


----------



## Gearman

The deer are great but they don't hold anything to Brett and the crew, hope they are just really busy and brett will post pictures today!!


----------



## WillieT

Great buck Ky. Congratulations. Ready to see some more pics.


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Thanks everyone for all the replies and kind words! Ive been so busy I haven't had a chance to post. Ky and his family just headed to the gate.. GREAT FOLKS! We hate to see them go.. 
Here are a few picture from yesterday with Ky.. His 10 point scored 138 and change.. His 9 point from yesterday eve score 143 and change. 
Here are a few pics.. Our next Holden Roofing Youth Hunt giveaway contest winner Brook and her father Greg just got here last night. Now it's time to find her a buck ..

Here's a few pics of both Ky's bucks and one of his 2 javalina. . I'll get more up soon .































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

That was an impressive weekend for a wonderful family that will never be forgotten. Way to go Brett and the boys. One question, was Mr Don there for that special moment at the cleaning rack. LOL


----------



## az2323

Jack Rabbit, to answer your question....yes Sir, Mr. Holden was the first one at the cleaning rack to congratulate Ky ðŸ˜œ.


----------



## az2323

*Thank you!*

Kristy, Ky, and I don't even know where to start...but I will jump right in and say that there is not a doubt in my mind that we were just blessed to experience the best and most well managed low fence ranch in the world. But, the most impressive part of our weekend were the friends that we made and comradery that we shared, not to mention Monica, Joe, Dave and GiGi's cooking (and definitely don't want to leave out Brett and John's amazing brussel sprouts!). As phenominal as the hunting was for Ky, the friendships and family atmosphere we experienced at the Holden Roofing pasture camp was the best part. The hunting truly was the cherry on top! Going into this weekend my expectations were high, due to the pictures and postings that I have followed on this thread over the past couple of years. To say the least...MY EXPECTATIONS WERE BLOWN OUT OF THE WATER AND EXCEEDED!! The body condition that these deer were in, with it being January and post-rut, was unbelievable. The 10 year-olds that we got to watch on the hoof that weighed 225 lbs.+, was truly amazing! The double down deer feed that they have developed is no doubt making a huge difference! I am sold on it and will be switching to it on our small deer lease back home.
Kristy, Ky, and I want to thank Brett &Monica, little Brett, Mr. Holden, John, Mr. Duffy, Matt, Joe, Josh, Dave & GiGi, and Bob from the bottom of our hearts for allowing us to share this truly great blessing and experience that is the Nunley-Chittim Holden Roofing pasture. This was an experience that we will cherish and never forget! 
Sincerely, 
Abe, Kristy and Ky Zarate


----------



## thomas78

Great pics, ready to see Josh next to a toad!


----------



## FISH TAILS

az2323 said:


> Kristy, Ky, and I don't even know where to start...but I will jump right in and say that there is not a doubt in my mind that we were just blessed to experience the best and most well managed low fence ranch in the world. But, the most impressive part of our weekend were the friends that we made and comradery that we shared, not to mention Monica, Joe, Dave and GiGi's cooking (and definitely don't want to leave out Brett and John's amazing brussel sprouts!). As phenominal as the hunting was for Ky, the friendships and family atmosphere we experienced at the Holden Roofing pasture camp was the best part. The hunting truly was the cherry on top! Going into this weekend my expectations were high, due to the pictures and postings that I have followed on this thread over the past couple of years. To say the least...MY EXPECTATIONS WERE BLOWN OUT OF THE WATER AND EXCEEDED!! The body condition that these deer were in, with it being January and post-rut, was unbelievable. The 10 year-olds that we got to watch on the hoof that weighed 225 lbs.+, was truly amazing! The double down deer feed that they have developed is no doubt making a huge difference! I am sold on it and will be switching to it on our small deer lease back home.
> 
> Kristy, Ky, and I want to thank Brett &Monica, little Brett, Mr. Holden, John, Mr. Duffy, Matt, Joe, Josh, Dave & GiGi, and Bob from the bottom of our hearts for allowing us to share this truly great blessing and experience that is the Nunley-Chittim Holden Roofing pasture. This was an experience that we will cherish and never forget!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Abe, Kristy and Ky Zarate


It sure was a pleasure meeting you and your family. I enjoyed the time we got to hang out around the campfire. Congrats to Ty again on 2 very nice bucks!


----------



## az2323

It was a blast, Josh! I bet you get him this evening! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Gearman

Congrat Ky, I complately understand how you feel about spending time with all those great folks. Only thing that would have made out trip better would of been if your Ky and my Ty were in camp together as yall seem like people we would have enjoyed time together.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone's or all the kind words.. This thread has been lots of fun.. Meeting new folks has also been a blast! It's easy to see why Ty and Ky are such fine young men!

We have met some great new friends through this thread and our youth hunts!

Well it's been to busy to post. Brook and I are in the stand.. Bucks are coming in from every direction.. One of the bucks is perfect for what we are hunting but he broke off a G2 .. 3 new bucks moving in now..

Good luck Josh.. Hope you get your buck this eve! That buck is super cool!

Thanks again everyone!!!!

Here's a couple live pics.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bigger bucks are on does and mad at the world. It's becoming very hard to keep up with them..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Good luck tonight Brook, hope you shoot a big old south Texas buck. Also Josh good luck on getting your deer, I have a good feeling tonight we be a good night at the cleaning rack


----------



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*



Gearman said:


> Good luck tonight Brook, hope you shoot a big old south Texas buck. Also Josh good luck on getting your deer, I have a good feeling tonight we be a good night at the cleaning rack


We are still looking.. This old war horse just stepped out and has a doe on lock down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Good luck Brooke and Josh! Hope to see to big bucks tonight!


----------



## stickman

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/16/01/10/f013472f0269893319951445a2d96542.jpg

Wow What a Deer. The dark head with such a big body and all the battle scars! Great deer and even better pic.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got a text that josh nailed his buck!


----------



## Gearman

Looking forward to seeing your buck Josh!!! Lots of hard work paying off


----------



## rudytail10

Nice pics. And congrats josh can't wait to see him. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Wahoooooo !!!! Congrats bud..can't wait to see it


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

What a great season! We had a great time this weekend. It was nice meeting Abe and his family. Congrats Ky on a couple of great bucks!

I took my daughter with me this time for her first hunt and she loved it. She wants to shoot a deer next year!

That makes me very happy. Here is a cool pic from the blind yesterday with a nice young buck in the background.









-Bob


----------



## thomas78

Congrats Josh, one of a kind for sure!


----------



## rag3

Congrats Josh!!! Can't wait to see him!


-Bob


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Way to go Josh. I bet your smilin from ear to ear. Congrats again, hope to see you at sasuage fest! ðŸ˜€


----------



## Attoyac Boy

Congratulations Josh! I knew you would get him this evening. Way to ride him out and wait for your perfect shot. Sure enjoyed hunting with you this year.


----------



## az2323

Heck ya! Congrats Josh...can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## jgale

Congrats josh on one heck of a buck!! Glad it all finally came together for you and you got him!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Still can't believe it happened right before the end of the hunt!! Pictures will be coming Brett took some good ones! I had my hands full and didn't take any pictures myself.


----------



## mdrswt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Thank you for all the replies and congratulations!! I would also like to say Thank you to Brett for allowing me to shoot yet another 1 of a kind South Texas Low Fence Monster!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Come on with the pics!!! Congrats Josh! Glad u got to squeak it out!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Congrats Josh! Finally ... Josh hunted his tail off and took a great 10 point management buck this afternoon off our family pasture of the lease. This buck is estimated to be 12 years old. This is his best antlers by far with 8 years of footage we have of him. This old buck has never been better than a 160 and boy did he pop. He added Mass, spread, tine length, beam length and tons of character! We scored Josh's buck at 170 and change with a 22" inside spread! 
What a cool South Texas Monster Buck Josh! Congrats again my brother! 
No teeth again? Hmmm. 

www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com
It's what we are feeding them!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

congrats on a true GIANT, you put in the time and you earned him. wish i could have been there.


----------



## sundownbrown

That deer has some serious character, congrats


----------



## Squid94

Wow! Great buck. Congratulations, Josh!


----------



## az2323

Wow! Glad you got him Josh. Wish we could have been there to see him in person. That's a great picture, but one thing I learned this past weekend is the pictures don't do these South Texas Monsters justice. They all grow when you put your hands on them!
Congrats brother!


----------



## broadonrod

Matt just text. Brooke is on one now.. The buck is in and out of the brush..


----------



## broadonrod

Brooks buck is still there. He quit pushing the doe and is now in the feed pen eating protein.. Matt text 1 minute ago ... " Brooke has her gun out the window waiting on a shot."
Sure hope she gets her buck!


----------



## Gearman

Good luck Brook!!


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations to Josh. That will be a real conversation starter when it is hanging on the wall. 

Hope Brook gets her buck.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

So proud for you Josh! That deer is soooooo freaking cool!! You hunted your tail off this year trying to find the right one!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylork555

Dang those are some amazing animals! Is there a technical term for the point that turned towards the ground??


----------



## rag3

taylork555 said:


> Dang those are some amazing animals! Is there a technical term for the point that turned towards the ground??


"Sky Hook" 

-Bob


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

rag3 said:


> "Sky Hook"
> 
> -Bob


Nice one bob


----------



## rag3

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Nice one bob


That was his name I believe. I can't take credit for it. I think Don named him.

-Bob


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

rag3 said:


> That was his name I believe. I can't take credit for it. I think Don named him.
> 
> -Bob


I believe mr don had them all named


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Beautiful buck and lots of character. Congrats Josh, you deserve that trophy.


----------



## Gearman

I heard that was Dons favorite deer!! We found out lots of things was his favorite including a few bees, Javelinas and pretty much any animal walking around ðŸ˜€


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> I heard that was Dons favorite deer!! We found out lots of things was his favorite including a few bees, Javelinas and pretty much any animal walking around ðŸ˜€


Thanks for all the replies once again! 
Brook is our first youth hunter to leave with out a buck. We are planning on having her back next weekend. She hunted with me one evening and we had one buck show that would have been great but had a broken G2. She hunted with Matt yesterday morning and evening. A beautiful big old 8 point showed up for both hunts but was either moving to fast or had deer in front of him the entire time never giving her a clear shot .. The buck jumped in the feed pen yesterday eve, stayed until dark and jumped out the back of the feed station and walked away .. She is quite the little hunter.. Hopefully she makes it back for another chance .. 
We did a 1200 acre survey yesterday helping us get an idea what our buck to doe ratio is for the years end. That's just under 10% of the ranch. We quit flying the ranch several years ago to keep the surprise in the hunt but I will say it was pretty exciting seeing a few of the bucks we haven't seen this season. We saw several we recognized from last year we haven't seen this year at stands.

Ill post a few pictures from the air later. I only took a few and mostly videoed the fly. Thanks again for all the kind words!


----------



## broadonrod

In the blinds again.. Few young bucks starting to show.. I'll post some pics as bucks come in. 

Here is one picture from yesterday. Little man had a blast counting deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Few bucks moving in.. Nothing but love on their minds! Look at the neck on this warrior! Post rut and these bucks are in great shape other than a few limping. Wish Brook was still here. I have a new buck out in front that would make a nice management deer. I'm going to leave him for next weekend and hope he doesn't break up in a fight.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck just came in chasing a doe. I've had 3 fights already this eve. I think he's fixing to pick another..


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

For it to be post rut the condition of those deer is incredible ! The double down protein playing a major factor in that is evident.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of more bucks moving in. I'm up to 7 fights this eveneng.. It's a battle ground here today.


----------



## broadonrod

Another young buck just stepped in.


----------



## rudytail10

Man the future is looking good. Can't imagine what they will look like with a few more years of double down. Amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Nice looking deer

-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> Nice looking deer
> 
> -Bob


I snuck into the scanktuary for a few pictures this eve ..
Thought if I got over in the middle of the ranch I might see a big one Bob


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> Nice looking deer
> 
> -Bob


I know you like typicals Bob! You want some more double Down Deer Feed in your feeders ..


----------



## finz

WOW !! No other words! Thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*



broadonrod said:


> I know you like typicals Bob! You want some more double Down Deer Feed in your feeders ..


I'm not prejudice Brett. I like'em all!!
And yes, more DD please!

My blind was amazing this year. My season is over, but I had the best deer season of my life, even though I didn't shoot a trophy.

My last hunt was with my daughter who had a blast!

In that last sitting we saw a 150, 160, 170, 180, 190, and a 200!

Now let that sink in!










Seriously, never thought I would be passing up deer like that, but that is what we are doing to get the perfect deer.

Next year can't get here fast enough!

-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> I'm not prejudice Brett. I like'em all!!
> And yes, more DD please!
> 
> My blind was amazing this year. My season is over, but I had my favorite deer season
> even though I didn't shoot a trophy.
> 
> My last hunt was with my daughter who had a blast!
> 
> In that last sitting we saw a 150, 160, 170, 180, 190, and a 200!
> 
> Now let that sink in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, never thought I would be passing up deer like that, but that is what we are doing to get the perfect deer.
> 
> Next year can't get here fast enough!
> 
> -Bob


 Bob.. 155, 168,173, 188,198 and 205.. Get it right lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Bob!
We are all around the fire looking at video now. Can't wait for next year already our selves! See ya soon my brother. It's guys like you making these big bucks!


----------



## rag3

I was rounding down obviously. 

It was insane.

-Bob


----------



## rag3

The film watching is one of the best parts!

It gets me through the long off season. I can't wait to see the full compilation of everyone's videos from this year. 


-Bob


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> I know you like typicals Bob! You want some more double Down Deer Feed in your feeders ..


Look at the fat rolls over that deers top,WOW


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Look at the fat rolls over that deers top,WOW


They are in great shape post rut and fully or "post" mature. 
This is a fat boy for this time of year. I never dreamed of our bucks looking like this.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Great pics Brett. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Charlie Brown

So I know how my wife is and she would want to see if her buck was still roaming her stand area. Im going to stereotype and assume Monica is kind of the same......So did y'all see her buck or did you even look?


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> So I know how my wife is and she would want to see if her buck was still roaming her stand area. Im going to stereotype and assume Monica is kind of the same......So did y'all see her buck or did you even look?


We did not see the buck she has been hunting. But we only surveyed about 1200 acres :/.. She is still after him.. 
One of our hands here at the ranch is getting a break from all the madness and hunting an old buck in the family pasture.. Haven't heard from him this morning.. I hope he gets his buck this deer has a cool head and on him.


----------



## az2323

Brett, I hope he gets his deer. He (along with every one else) went out of his way to ensure we were taken care of last weekend. And Ky had a blast with him in the blind the last morning! Ky is still talking about how much fun he had last weekend. He told me; "daddy I thought we knew alot about deer and deer hunting until we got to spend time with Brett and his hunters...I learned so much just listening to them.
That right there makes it all worth it my Brother!
Thanks again!
Abe


----------



## WillieT

What an exciting year all of you have had on that ranch. I just want to say thanks again for sharing it with us. You have some remarkable deer.

I am not going to say I am looking forward to your thread next year, because I am not ready for this year to end, and I'm not even hunting.


----------



## broadonrod

az2323 said:


> Brett, I hope he gets his deer. He (along with every one else) went out of his way to ensure we were taken care of last weekend. And Ky had a blast with him in the blind the last morning! Ky is still talking about how much fun he had last weekend. He told me; "daddy I thought we knew alot about deer and deer hunting until we got to spend time with Brett and his hunters...I learned so much just listening to them.
> That right there makes it all worth it my Brother!
> Thanks again!
> Abe


Pleasure meeting yall for sure! Thanks!



shaggydog said:


> What an exciting year all of you have had on that ranch. I just want to say thanks again for sharing it with us. You have some remarkable deer.


Thank you! Seeing bucks like we are seeing now..I never imagined my self. It is truly a dream come true for us. It's been a lot of hard work and combined group effect to get the ranch to what it is now. 
Thanks for all the replies. It's nice knowing others enjoy the thread as well. 
Brett

Here is Cottontail Dave with tonight's dinner


----------



## Seachaser

Brett, cant say enough !!!! Thanks for sharing !!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Seachaser said:


> Brett, cant say enough !!!! Thanks for sharing !!!!


Thanks! I'll be sad when the season ends .

Here is a before and after for 3 years. This buck did well last year but this year he exploded! I'll get some live deer pics up soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Another giant Double Down Deer Feed jump!

Free range, native low fence bucks with the right management and nutrition can become true monster bucks when given the opportunity. This buck added split brow tines, split G3s, longer beams, longer tines, more spread, more mass and G5s! Another example of why we feel Double Down Deer Feed is the best most powerful supplement deer feed on the market!
Almost 1000 lbs of cottonseed and peanuts per ton plus what we believe is the best mineral package available!


----------



## skelly

*Ranch*



broadonrod said:


> Another giant Double Down Deer Feed jump!
> 
> Free range, native low fence bucks with the right management and nutrition can become true monster bucks when given the opportunity. This buck added split brow tines, split G3s, longer beams, longer tines, more spread, more mass and G5s! Another example of why we feel Double Down Deer Feed is the best most powerful supplement deer feed on the market!
> Almost 1000 lbs of cottonseed and peanuts per ton plus what we believe is the best mineral package available!


Brett: if you don't mind me asking, is there any part of the ranch that is high fenced? If so what percentage. You do an absolutely amazing job and i take notes regularly on your history of deer management and improvements. We have 1.5 years of DD on our place in south of Freer and we're seeing very nice results.

Thanks for what you do.

SKelly


----------



## broadonrod

skelly said:


> Brett: if you don't mind me asking, is there any part of the ranch that is high fenced? If so what percentage. You do an absolutely amazing job and i take notes regularly on your history of deer management and improvements. We have 1.5 years of DD on our place in south of Freer and we're seeing very nice results.
> 
> Thanks for what you do.
> 
> SKelly


We are divided into 4 pasture. The back pasture has about 4 mile low fence. 
The front 3 pastures have about 12 miles low fence I guess. The back side of the ranch is our only high fence. And it's around 3x3x3 miles I guess open for 4 miles on one side. We are just under 14,000 acres.


----------



## broadonrod

Great news! Our youth hubt contest winner Brook from last weekend didn't get her a buck .. It's official... Her Mom and Dad will be bringing her back for another go at it this weekend! We are super excited!


----------



## skelly

broadonrod said:


> We are divided into 4 pasture. The back pasture has about 4 mile low fence.
> The front 3 pastures have about 12 miles low fence I guess. The back side of the ranch is our only high fence. And it's around 3x3x3 miles I guess open for 4 miles on one side. We are just under 14,000 acres.


OK, so you have a little protection in some areas which is great. I'm assuming you have really good neighbors. Are there any that are a nuisance to your efforts? If so, how do you handle them?

SKelly


----------



## broadonrod

Well we are back in the blinds.. Cottontail Dave is looking for a big 12 point we think will go 195-200.. I sure hope he shows up! He's putting in his time in one stand the past 2 weeks. Matt and I are scouting in other stands. 

Joe our new ranch hand and guide this year is in the blind hunting a very cool old buck that has been severely injured in the rut. Jimmy went with him to video. This buck is on our family pasture and a bonus to Joe for doing such a jam up job helping Matt on the ranch this year. Joe is a fine young man I sure hope the old buck shows up. 

My dad is hunting another turkey to cook for dinner ..

I'm in a stand I've only hunted once this year. First young buck walking in now.


----------



## broadonrod

skelly said:


> OK, so you have a little protection in some areas which is great. I'm assuming you have really good neighbors. Are there any that are a nuisance to your efforts? If so, how do you handle them?
> 
> SKelly


We all get along and communicate. Different ideas on management plans but all seams to be working for all of us in our own ways. We are fortunate to have management minded neighbors and large acreage. They see some of the deer from our pasture. We see some from theirs.


----------



## skelly

broadonrod said:


> We all get along and communicate. Different ideas on management plans but all seams to be working for all of us in our own ways. We are fortunate to have management minded neighbors and large acreage. They see some of the deer from our pasture. We see some from theirs.


Thanks for info Brett, ranching is amazing, nothing more that i enjoy doing and has a million variables - good luck this evening and SEND PICS!

SKelly


----------



## broadonrod

Just got a text from Joe.. His buck just showed up.. .. Go get him Joe! 

Here is a nice young 6x6 that just stepped in for a bite. This buck could end up being a great buck! Several nor bucks showing up now..


----------



## sotexhookset

Man what a great shot of the symmetry. Great 12 already for sure.


----------



## rudytail10

I hope joe gets him. I know he has worked his tail off trying to keep up with Matt this season. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck Joe,I hope you get him you deserve it.


----------



## broadonrod

Still no word from Joe.. 
Here's a couple bucks pushing does around. This bucks legs are just plum nasty 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Good luck JoeJoe I hope you get that trophy. And , thanks for all your help this year! Hope to see you'll next weekend.


----------



## Gearman

I got to spend 2 hunts with Joe when my son did his hunt. Very nice young man, just like the rest of the crew they all made our time there very nice. Good luck Joe , put the hammer down on him bud!!!


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> I'll be sad when the season ends .


Hmmmmm ...... I'm going to predict that sadness will disappear somewhere on the western coast of Central America


----------



## Mikeyhunts

awesum said:


> Hmmmmm ...... I'm going to predict that sadness will disappear somewhere on the western coast of Central America


A good bet I think!
Some warmth, shorts, sunshine and pointy nosed fish will help!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Solo

Brooke is super excited to be able to come back and hunt with you! She had a great time in the blind looking at all the deer plus the big DD BUCKS. I have a feeling one of the bucks she's hunting will make a mistake this time. Good luck Joe on getting your buck. See ya soon.


----------



## Gearman

Very happy to hear Brooke is getting another shot this weekend!!! Keep us posted as we are all pulling for her. Tell Joe that Steve (Tyler's dad) said hello.


----------



## Swampus

Good luck to all of you on the Home Stretch!
Really have enjoyed these hunts that have been shared!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I really enjoy looking at all of the big DD deer you are growing. Thanks for sharing all of the pictures from this great ranch with us.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 
Joe's and David's deer were no shows today :/..

Feeding year round is making a huge difference in our deer's body condition. Each year we are more amazed at what we learn. 
Growing big bucks is one thing but a healthy herd is very important.. bucks, does and fawns. Joe took this picture this evening. Look at the fat on this post rut doe below. We never saw this Pre-Double Down Deer Feed. The condition of our deer this year coming out of the rut has us excited about next season already. Bucks have lost lots of weight but are in better condition than we have ever seen post rut. I'll get more pics up soon. We have been super busy.. I stayed in this eve getting ready for all our guest this weekend. Thanks again for the replies.. Lots of very nice folks on this site.

Look at the fat on this post rut doe.
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

very very cool brett thanks for the post, This year has been a blast and a dream come true brother. Thanks for all the memories i will cherish with my son and dad and im looking forward to making many more. The friendships i have made in the camp are priceless and i wish i could have made it down this last weekend of season but you know how crazy my work schedule is. good luck this weekend to all the hunters and i hope to see yall soon.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.
> Joe's and David's deer were no shows today :/..
> 
> Feeding year round is making a huge difference in our deer's body condition. Each year we are more amazed at what we learn.
> Growing big bucks is one thing but a healthy herd is very important.. bucks, does and fawns. Joe took this picture this evening. Look at the fat on this post rut doe below. We never saw this Pre-Double Down Deer Feed. The condition of our deer this year coming out of the rut has us excited about next season already. Bucks have lost lots of weight but are in better condition than we have ever seen post rut. I'll get more pics up soon. We have been super busy.. I stayed in this eve getting ready for all our guest this weekend. Thanks again for the replies.. Lots of very nice folks on this site.
> 
> Look at the fat on this post rut doe.
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


What would you say the estimated weight of the heaviest buck and doe y'all have seen this year is? They all look really big and healthy.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> What would you say the estimated weight of the heaviest buck and doe y'all have seen this year is? They all look really big and healthy.


We took one buck that weighed 287 lbs live weight he was 237 dressed. 
We took 8 doe out of 25 that field dressed over 110-131 the biggest was 161 on the hoof that we weighed and 131 dressed. We have seen a few bucks that prob pushed 300 on the hoof but they were not taken and figured they were 5-6 years old. Six year olds seem to be holding the heaviest body weights here IMO over all. It makes the deer hard to judge with the body weights. Almost every deer we have taken this year has been underestimated on the hoof in antler size by several inches this year. It's amazing to watch the big bucks up close fight. Going into the rut weighing 240-300 lbs they really put on a show. We are planning on putting a fight video together soon.

Thanks again fellas for the replies. 
I'm waiting here at camp to see if anyone got their buck today. No word yet and the guys are after 3 different bucks. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

No show for all 3 hunters this morning :/.. There were some good bucks seen but none of the deer they were looking for. Hopefully this evening everyone gets a shot. We are filling feeders and adding a couple of feed stations today. I'll post some pics later. 

Here is a before and after I just pulled off the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page. This 9 point buck did pretty good this season. He could end up being a great deer with time.


----------



## broadonrod

Coyote from the snares and Snakes on the road. Cottontail Dave and his guest just text me this picture of another rattle snake and me and the kiddos just ran snares. Here are a couple of pics.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Hopefully I can snare a few this weekend


----------



## broadonrod

My little man is ready 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> My little man is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like he's on !! Should we expect some first deer kill pics soon ?


----------



## Mikeyhunts

What's he going to shoot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> My little man is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some good shootin'.


----------



## dishman

What caliber is he shooting?

Good luck to everyone still on the hunt. 

Devon


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> What's he going to shoot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's begging to shoot these right now lol. My daughter Chelsey is with us and we are looking for her a deer so little man has to wait. He's about to talk us into it I think! He's a persistent little fella .


----------



## broadonrod

dishman said:


> What caliber is he shooting?
> 
> Good luck to everyone still on the hunt.
> 
> Devon


He shot a 22 and a 22-250 today. We may let him tag a hog or javalina later. A couple bucks just ran in chasing a doe and another just walked in eating corn. Chelsey likes this buck but we have him off limits :/.. Pretty cool buck with lots of character. I think as hard as this buck hits the protein and as much mass as he added he may Droptine for one off our hunters in the future. He's getting to the right age to throw some trash.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple fights this eve.. Lots of mad deer walking around this stand. Here's a few. 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Got him!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Little mans first javalina at 5 years old. One proud daddy! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations to the little man. That is a fine first pig.


----------



## rudytail10

Way to go little man. Super pumped for you. I bet you are real proud. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Wow way to go little man!!! Won't be long before he is going to be scouting deer. Now it really starts to get fun Brett and I kow you will enjoy ever minute of it


----------



## DCAVA

Very cool young man, and good chootin!!


----------



## Folsetth

Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

Good stuff!


----------



## jgale

Awesome job lil Brett!! Barrett and Braden said way to go buddy!!


----------



## rag3

Way to go little Brett! Robby says congratulations also! Very cool my man!


-Bob


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Little mans first javalina at 5 years old. One proud daddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be my favorite pic of the whole thread!! Congrats to that young man!!


----------



## dbarham

finz said:


> May be my favorite pic of the whole thread!! Congrats to that young man!!


I agree!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## M Jones

Congratulations little man and Bret! Making memories! So awesome to see!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good job little man !! I bet that was exciting, congrats Brett I know your proud !!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the super cool replies! I'm so proud of my little man . 
Today we had a great hunt. It was off and on for our other hunters. Some had great hunts some were very slow. 
My daughter Chelsey is hunting a main frame 10 point in the morning that is a monster! Everyone here has him in the 190s range. She has watched the buck 4 years now. She is down to 2 days of hunting to find him and hasn't pulled the trigger in about 5-6 years. I sure hope he sticks his head out in the morning! This buck is pretty incredible! Joe is going with her hunting a different buck from the same blind. It's a matter of witch one shows up first .. Hopefully one of them see their dream buck in the morning! 
Cottontail Dave is sticking out the big 12 point in the same blind. This Buck has become very illusive for sure! 

Brook one of our youth hunt contest winners is here with her family again and hunting a nice buck in the morning with Matt. 

Thanks again for all the kind words and replies. Little Brett is on cloud 9! He's been at the camp fire all night talking about his javalina and shot with the 22-250. I'll bet he said "22-250" 100 times this eve lol. 
Here's one more pic of me and my little man  I can't stop smiling!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to lil man!! He was pumped up when that buggy got back to camp about shooting the big gun! He has that "22-250" down. The ranch may be in trouble with him fired up and on the prowl. Great memories being made.


----------



## SafetyMan

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for all the super cool replies! I'm so proud of my little man .
> Today we had a great hunt. It was off and on for our other hunters. Some had great hunts some were very slow.
> My daughter Chelsey is hunting a main frame 10 point in the morning that is a monster! Everyone here has him in the 190s range. She has watched the buck 4 years now. She is down to 2 days of hunting to find him and hasn't pulled the trigger in about 5-6 years. I sure hope he sticks his head out in the morning! This buck is pretty incredible! Joe is going with her hunting a different buck from the same blind. It's a matter of witch one shows up first .. Hopefully one of them see their dream buck in the morning!
> Cottontail Dave is sticking out the big 12 point in the same blind. This Buck has become very illusive for sure!
> 
> Brook one of our youth hunt contest winners is here with her family again and hunting a nice buck in the morning with Matt.
> 
> Well, the picture didn't paste here but it' the one in post 1970.
> 
> Thanks again for all the kind words and replies. Little Brett is on cloud 9! He's been at the camp fire all night talking about his javalina and shot with the 22-250. I'll bet he said "22-250" 100 times this eve lol.
> Here's one more pic of me and my little man  I can't stop smiling!


To me, this is the best picture. It truly shows the love of a father to his son and his son's love for him. You need to frame this one! 

Well, the picture didn't paste here but it's the one in your last post Brett (#1970).


----------



## Bull Minnow

That's what it's all about dude! Congratulations little man!!!!


----------



## az2323

That is awesome man. Last weekend we were discussing when Lil Man was going to be able to pinch and all you said was when he is ready. Well I think the results from the range and his kill say He Is Ready! You and Monica have done an excellent job with that little guy. And it doesn't hurt being around soo many good people around y'all's camp as well! Ky, Kristy, and I enjoyed his company and discussed it on our way home. He is one of the most well mannered kids we've had the pleasure to be around. Very polite, thoughtful, and respectful young lil man for sure.
Good luck to all of the hunters this last weekend and we can't wait to see the pictures.
The Zarate's


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the super kind replies. 
It's been very busy around here today. Joe nailed his buck this morning and I'm hunting with Chelsey for her buck this evening. The buck our ranch hand Joe took appeared to have been shot by someone " not on our ranch" and was in very bad shape :/. He has prob lost 100 lbs since early season and was suffering pretty bad. Joe did a good thing shooting him. We have watched this buck for 4 years. He broke his skull 4 years ago and his antlers have been deformed every since then. Cool buck and nice trophy for Joe... 
Congrats Joe on your trophy buck! 

Brook had her buck in front of her for almost an hour this morning but he stayed in the feed pen eating protein and jumped out the back not giving her a shot .. The wind is blowing 20-30 MPH now.. I sure hope he comes back out this eve and gives her a clean shot! 

Thanks again for all the kind words! 
Hopefully pics of a big buck down this eve!


----------



## broadonrod

Joe's buck this past June..


----------



## jgale

Congrats Joe!! That's awesome man! Good luck to Brooke tonight!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Congrats on a very cool buck Joe


----------



## broadonrod

First buck of the eve for me and Chelsey. Wind is still cranking!


----------



## rudytail10

Very cool buck joe. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Good luck to your daughter Brett and also to Brooke hope y'all get'em. Thanks for the pics keep them coming.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

In for a bite with the doe he ran in with.. He's going where she goes...


----------



## broadonrod

Well I guess they gotta eat .. His doe just jumped out and that sucker is still eating..


----------



## broadonrod

Back after his doe..


----------



## broadonrod

Well she went one way and he went to the other feeder.. Guess he can't make up his mind..


----------



## Gearman

Great buck Joe!! Brett hope your daughter gets her buck and Brooke gets her buck as well. Sitting her watching football with my fingers crossed hoping everyone has a great hunt and thinking back to how great that place really is


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks! 
Lots of bucks just not the right one yet.. They are piling in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a few Chelsey's looking. Just not the right ones :/.. Maybe in the morning.


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

-


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Joe!! I sure hope Chelsey and Brooke get their bucks tomorrow!
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## rag3

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease "LIVE HUNTS" 2015-2016 deer season*

Great pic of Brett and little Brett!

Cool deer for Joe as well. Congrats Joe! You were a huge asset at the ranch this year.

-Bob


----------



## Mikeyhunts

So awesome lil man got the pig!! So proud for you both!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys!!! Live from camp. Little mans new pet! Love my boy


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Cool pic, I miss little man. Really wish I could have been there this last weekend.


----------



## broadonrod

Brooke got her a deer! Pics coming..


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Way to go !! Congrats Brooke


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations Brook. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Woo hooo!
One happy young lady! Brooke stretched the hunt out to the last morning but got her deer!
She is the last of our Holden Roofing Yourh hunt contest winners for this season. 
Congrats Brooke!


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Congratulations Brooke! Very nice deer I know you put in your time hunting him. It was nice meeting you and your Mom and Dad Friday night. I hope to see youll again at the ranch. 
Joe


----------



## WillieT

That smile says it all. That's a great buck.


----------



## Gearman

Great job Brooke!! I know it is a lot of work for everyone on the ranch to have our kids down there for these youth hunts but I think it is safe to speak for all of us to say thank you very much for letting our kids experience such a great place. My son was telling me the other day he was going to play pro baseball so he can afford to hunt on such a cool ranch. These weekends are things none of us will ever forget!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Brooke it was a pleasure hanging out around the camp fire with and her family. The smiles on the faces is what it's all about.


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats young lady. Very nice buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Great job little lady, love to see big ol smiles on kiddos who are hunting.

John


----------



## DCAVA

Awesome possum!! Congrats!!!


----------



## rainbowrunner

Congratulations to Brooke! That's a deer a whole bunch of us would be proud of.

Had a blast keeping up with this thread this year.

Hope I can get my lil-uns down there some day.

Dale


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! 
We are back in the stands. My daughter Chelsey and I are hunting together.
Little man whacked him a jack rabbit today . He gets to eat that sucker for dinner tonight. 
First deer moving in now. Thanks again for all the kind replies.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> We are back in the stands. My daughter Chelsey and I are hunting together.
> Little man whacked him a jack rabbit today . He gets to eat that sucker for dinner tonight.
> First deer moving in now. Thanks again for all the kind replies.


He must have learned that from us " beaumont " boys !!! Lol !!!! Good job little man.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> He must have learned that from us " beaumont " boys !!! Lol !!!! Good job little man.


Thought you would like that


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Thought you would like that


You knew I'd catch that bud !! Good luck to you and Chelcie I hope she gets a monster


----------



## broadonrod

The bucks are piling in..still not the right buck for Chelsey.


----------



## broadonrod

Live..


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## broadonrod

Looking forward to seeing this buck next year.. He's eating the right stuff


----------



## broadonrod

www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## Jack Rabbit

I bet little man will be Huntin east Texas rabbits next. Inside joke. LOL


----------



## jgale

Congrats Brooke on a great deer! Love seeing the next generation with smiles like that


----------



## mr. buck

so now that the season is over, can we get a look at the deer your wife has been chasing? the fact ya'll were so excited about that deer considering what has hit the ground this year makes me think he must be a monster.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats Brooke and Holden Team. Great work this season! A heck of a year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railbird

Let's see Monica's deer, hope he is bigger next year.


----------



## FISH TAILS

I would like to say thank you again to Brett for allowing me to be a Junior member on what I think is the best low fence deer lease in south Texas. This season has set the bar even higher! I can't thank everyone enough for being apart of all that went in to me being able to take the best deer of my life. I don't know of another ranch where a junior member can come in and hunt a management hunters spot and take home such a wonderful trophy!
The Double Down Deer Feed and Management plan are working very well. I had 6 deer on my radar from last season to hunt this season. They were all right at the 155-165 mark last year so I was hoping they would hold or finally fall with age. There was not a single one of them this season that did not put on the inches and bust the 165 mark. The main deer on my radar was the deer Brett took this season that added 50 plus inches. The deer next year should be even better!!!
Thank you for sharing this thread for all of us that work in the concrete jungle!!!

Josh


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Josh you couldn't have said it any better brother. Coming in this season as a JR member I also didn't know what to expect or have any idea on how well we would be accepted as "one of the guys". I've hunted other ranches where there are so many different clicks that it gets frustrating over time. I can honestly say that that is not ever the case here. I can say that the group of guys that we have in our camp are the best group of people by far that I've had a Chance to be around and now proud to call my friends. This season was phoenominal I got to take my first bow kill buck and best buck of my life as did my son also. Brett thank you so very much for being such a great friend. The management plan along with the double down has created deer that only one can dream of and I was fortunate to get to se it in person this year. It has truly made a believer outta me. It's crazy to think the season has come and gone but I can't wait to see what these bucks do next year  it's going to be insane !!!


----------



## Swampus

Thanks Brett and all ur cool guys and gals for another Fine arse hunting thread of the year!
Just by reading the thread and the way everyone is on the same page is a good example how a lease should be run. Hats off to U and Crew!
Getting the kidos involved is just awesome to see.
Having withdrawals already!

swamp and crew!

(still would like to see the beast ur wife is after also......)


----------



## Hand Solo

Thanks Brett for the great opportunity you gave my daughter and reassuring her that she would get her buck. From your family to the lease members, they all made us feel at home. You have a great low fence ranch with big bucks and some monsters for next year. Your youth hunt has made some memories that we will never forget. Thanks Brett from Brooke, Lori and Greg


----------



## jgale

Man oh man what a year! I'm sad to see it over already! To see what the deer are doing from year to year is just phenomenal. Never in my wildest dreams did I figure deer could change and grow that much one year to the next until I saw it first hand. Thank you Brett (and all the other hunters in camp) for making this truly the best ranch I've ever had the pleasure of being a part of. The camaraderie, stories, and laughing around the campfire every night is the icing on the cake. (seeing hordes of big bucks every sitting doesn't hurt either)  

Taking a 190"class buck was never a thought being a junior member! I can't think of another ranch where "management" hunters are consistently taking 160"+ deer. I took the best deer of my life this year and could not have celebrated it with a better group of guys(and ladies). I'm already looking forward to next years thread to see what the deer do! Thanks again Brett and everyone else that was a part of making this year one for the books and one that won't soon be forgotten!


----------



## Jack Rabbit

I promise this won't be lengthy but I could not go without saying my thanks to everyone one the ranch. From the first meeting with Brett, Chris and I know we were I for a ride. When we got to meet everyone around the "Riblet" grill we knew we had met the ultimate. Just a quick thanks to CT Dave for your generosity and help getting set up. Thanks to John, Bob, Mr Allen, Mr Don for making us feel so welcome. Thanks to Kevin for being a great neighbor at camp. Josh, Jason, Johnathon, thanks for sharing. Matt for thanks for being with me on the most intense hunt I've ever experienced. Great filming too!
Last but not least, Brett, your the greatest!! I can't wait till shed Huntin time.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for all the super kind replies. The season was a blast. Best group of folks ever. It seems like the season slipped by fast. It was a long ride home today after spending over 100 days in the blinds and at the fire. The hunting part was great the new friends we met this season and time spent at camp was the best part. Adding the extra hunters this year to ranch sure added to the season. I'm looking forward to next season already. Thank all of you guys and gals for super great deer season!

I have a ton of pictures to post. I just got home and have been unloading off and on all evening but been down loading pics as well. Miles will be making a few videos of the season also. I'll post them here as he gets them done and I get caught up a little. 

Thanks again everyone this thread as always has been a blast! 

My ride home today ...


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a priceless video rite there that you and your family will cherish forever ! Seeing grandmaw so excited is what it's all about. Good job Brett and thanks for posting that.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Now that is a great video! Wow I love the raw emotion!!!!! Well done buddy


----------



## M Jones

broadonrod said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Priceless.... Congratulations all!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks Fellas! Going through a few pics now. Most were pics of pics I posted through the season so here are some originals. 
I love watching deer in the rain. The rut was in full swing in this pic. This buck broke off his beam in velvet pre season. No clue what happened..


----------



## broadonrod

*Blue Quail*

one of my favorite quail pics


----------



## broadonrod

4700 pics to go lol.. Here is another rutting buck pic. This buck ran him self in the ground. We have him on video fighting 6 times this season.


----------



## broadonrod

I really like this young buck. He really has some great potential.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Beautiful...Im already having withdrawals


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

One of my favorites deer pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Buck*

One more pic for now. This is a nice up and comer for sure. He went from an 11 to 14 points this year.


----------



## ROBOWADER

That is a fantastic picture. You should find some type of contest to enter that in.



broadonrod said:


> One of my favorites deer pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed- South Texas Deer Hunting*

Can't wait to see what this buck turns into!


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> That is a fantastic picture. You should find some type of contest to enter that in.


Thanks! That is def. one of my favorites.


----------



## broadonrod

*South Texas Bucks*

Old timer..


----------



## broadonrod

*Deer Hunting South Texas*

I like this buck a lot! He was a slick 10 point the year before. He came back this year with 9 points on his right side alone and added a ton of mass. He could really turn into something special.


----------



## Charlie Brown

These are screen saver worthy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Protein*

Another favorite of mine from this deer season. Look at the body on this buck mid rut! This is a perfect example of why we feed Double Down Deer Feed year round never changing the deer's feed or protein percentage and never cutting off their supplement food source.. Consistent feed through out the year is what we have found working best IMO.* With almost 1000 lbs of peanuts and cottonseed per ton of Double Down it is not like other deer protein feeds.* Since feeding Double Down our deer go into and come out of the rut in the best shape we have ever seen. This custom feed blend has really made a difference in our deer! We are very proud of the feed as you can tell  its the first time I have felt like what we are feeding is actually doing more a lot more.. every time I go back and look at what our deer were 4-6-8 years ago I just smile and shake my head. This buck just makes me realize what a difference the DD has made for us. We also estimated this buck added 35" in antler growth this year. It doesn't happen with every deer but it seems to be happening with the bucks we see on camera at the feed stations every day. 
*This is why we feel that the custom Double Down Deer Feed is the most powerful supplement deer feed on the market. *

I have had so many people email, PM and call about.. DD vs. other deer feeds on the market. It was not made to compare to other feeds. It wasn't made to save money because the eat the heck out of it. It was strictly made for us with what we ask the company to put in it with the ingredients we thought would make big deer. Lots of hunters are looking at the little tag on the bag and comparing notes. I say look at what's in the pellet. The little tag on the side of the bag is great. Its what's in the bag and actually going in making the DD pellet that has it standing alone as a Deer Feed IMO. I would be curious to know what other feed companies would have been charging if they had boosted mineral packages and almost 1000 lbs of cottonseed and peanuts per ton in their pellets.

If anyone has any questions about the feed please contact DF&G Wildlife Supply.
Jasons # is 830-965-3460

Sorry for the long post but I hope this answers some of the PMs and Emails. I have fallen behind keeping up with them the last few days.
Also Muy Grande Village in Freer Tx. ran out of DD earlier this week I had emails about that. They should have a 20 ton delivery of Double Down in sometime tomorrow. 
Kenneth's number at Muy Grande Village is 361-207-2465.

www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com also has a map and list of distributers. There are several more distributers in the works now. They will be listed on the web site soon. 
Also I have gotten lots of questions about price.. I believe* the feed is 11.95 a bag at Dilley Feed and Grain*. The mark up on the feed by distributors is mostly freight. The further it is from the manufacture the more it will cost. Call DF&G for Bulk order Pricing or a dealer nearest you.

Hope this answers a few of the questions I'm behind on.. Sorry for the late replies to the hunters I haven't gotten back with yet. Hopefully Jason can get a few of the questions still out there answered.

Thanks again everyone for all the kind replies all season... Ill get some more pictures up soon.. This has been a blast..


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> These are screen saver worthy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! Here's one more for now.


----------



## Big Bone

broadonrod said:


> I really like this young buck. He really has some great potential.


Love that buck

Beau


----------



## broadonrod

Big Bone said:


> Love that buck
> 
> Beau


Thanks!!! Here are a few more.. I'm slowly going through all the original pics from this season.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more


----------



## broadonrod

*South Texas Whitetail*

One more.. Ill post more later..


----------



## broadonrod

Here is 3 years of progress of the last buck I posted above. He was a 9 point year before last. Then an 11 point last year. This year he became a 14 point. Can't wait to see what this buck does with another year of DD.


----------



## rag3

That is one beautiful deer. Can't wait to see him next year. 

I sent him an invitation to move to my blind, but he never responded. 


-Bob


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Brett, those are unbelievable pics. The clarity and detail of the deer capes and quail feathers are award winning. Thanks for posting


----------



## finz

WOW awesome pics!! Thanks again for sharing all these!!


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Sorry Bob,, he's at mine. I'll feed him for you a few years then invite you over. LoL


----------



## rag3

Jack Rabbit said:


> Sorry Bob,, he's at mine. I'll feed him for you a few years then invite you over. LoL


I will accept that invitation!

Brett...nothing to see here

-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

Jack Rabbit said:


> Sorry Bob,, he's at mine. I'll feed him for you a few years then invite you over. LoL





rag3 said:


> I will accept that invitation!
> 
> Brett...nothing to see here
> 
> -Bob


Hey y'all two leave my baby giant alone!  He is recovering well from the thorn in his buttocks!
He was in pretty good looking shape for being 3/4s of the way through the rut though


----------



## rag3

Ok, never mind. A severe injury like that will surely turn him into a 6 point next year. Lol


-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> Ok, never mind. A severe injury like that will surely turn him into a 6 point next year. Lol
> 
> -Bob


Bob..... I'll trade you stands in a heart beat ... I know what your watching my brother lol!


----------



## broadonrod

Little man and a proud moment. Note the gun was unloaded before letting him pack it around to retrieve his rabbit. We cooked it for him that evening. Teaching the new generation of hunters is more fun than hunting our selves at our lease. I think all our members agree to that and it sure makes for a fun season! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

cool video bud and i agree with you, its a lot more fun now seeing these youngsters learning and having a blast out there.


----------



## rag3

broadonrod said:


> Bob..... I'll trade you stands in a heart beat ... I know what your watching my brother lol!


Nah, I'm good

-Bob


----------



## jonate98

broadonrod said:


> One of my favorites deer pictures.


Was showing a fella at work this pic and he said, "D**N that's a Big elk" LOL!


----------



## broadonrod

jonate98 said:


> Was showing a fella at work this pic and he said, "D**N that's a Big elk" LOL!


Thanks! 

Here is another buck that did very well adding a lot inches after another year of Double Down Deer Feed. He's an old buck that is a 7x7 this year. I sure hope he keeps his head in the feeder spout for another season!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Couple more


Stunning pics!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bone

What camera and lens are you using Brett? Great looking pics


Beau


----------



## rag3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here is another buck that did very well adding a lot inches after another year of Double Down Deer Feed. He's an old buck that is a 7x7 this year. I sure hope he keeps his head in the feeder spout for another season!


I kinda like that deer. He is cool!

-Bob


----------



## broadonrod

Big Bone said:


> What camera and lens are you using Brett? Great looking pics
> 
> Beau


I have 2.. The older one I still use a lot is a Nikon D7000 the lens I use in it is a 70-200.
The new camera I am really liking a lot. It's a Nikon D750 with a 150-600 lens. 
John has a D800 that is really nice... But the settings on it are a little more complex. But it is a step above the D750.

The 750 is what I used the most this season with the 600 lens. I would recommend that one. 
I'm looking forward to trying it out on the boat this season.

We just started our Booby Trap Fishing Team 2016 fishing thread from here in Costa Rica on the Blue Water Board. I hope to have some fishing pics up this week with the new camera. 
Here is the link.

Thanks for the replies!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1737698


----------



## buckwild

Great thread and awesome bucks!! Now ya'll just need to come up with a Double Down Smoothie for those old toothless bucks!


----------



## WillieT

I just wanted to thank you again for sharing such a great place with such quality animals with us. I look forward to next year, when hopefully your will share your experiences again. I know it takes a lot of time to document all you do on this site, and I know I speak for many when I say, Thank You, it is appreciated.


----------



## Bull Minnow

broadonrod said:


> Little man and a proud moment. Note the gun was unloaded before letting him pack it around to retrieve his rabbit. We cooked it for him that evening. Teaching the new generation of hunters is more fun than hunting our selves at our lease. I think all our members agree to that and it sure makes for a fun season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta love them boys with manners! Some kids now days don't know what manners are.


----------



## taylork555

As sad as I am to see this live thread come to an end, I cannot wait to see the all of the Pacific blue marlin and other fish you guys are chasing down in Costa Rica! Best of luck down there and here is to hoping you get some huge Pacific swords!


----------



## reelgame04

I really enjoyed reading and looking at all of those nice bucks congrats to all the hunters that harvested such fine South Texas Monsters 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## Biskit_Slanger

broadonrod said:


> Can't wait to see what this buck turns into!


That boy is going to be a beast!!! I can't wait to see him in a few years! Awesome job on growing monsters!


----------



## broadonrod

buckwild said:


> Great thread and awesome bucks!! Now ya'll just need to come up with a Double Down Smoothie for those old toothless bucks!


Thanks!



shaggydog said:


> I just wanted to thank you again for sharing such a great place with such quality animals with us. I look forward to next year, when hopefully your will share your experiences again. I know it takes a lot of time to document all you do on this site, and I know I speak for many when I say, Thank You, it is appreciated.


Thank you for all the kind words and replies this season! It makes it all worth while knowing others enjoy the thread!



Bull Minnow said:


> Gotta love them boys with manners! Some kids now days don't know what manners are.


Thanks! Little man is growing up fast. Thanks a lot!



taylork555 said:


> As sad as I am to see this live thread come to an end, I cannot wait to see the all of the Pacific blue marlin and other fish you guys are chasing down in Costa Rica! Best of luck down there and here is to hoping you get some huge Pacific swords!


Thanks! We are excited about having the Booby Trap over there! Thanks for all the kind replies!



reelgame04 said:


> I really enjoyed reading and looking at all of those nice bucks congrats to all the hunters that harvested such fine South Texas Monsters
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


Thank you!!!

Thanks everyone! This season was a blast! Looking forward to next year already! 
I'll update this thread off and on through out the year. We are feeding heavy right now. Joe is filling feeders as I am typing.

For all of you that Facebook and like the pics keep an eye on the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page. We have hundreds of pics being posted on that Facebook page.

Here is the link. Thanks again for all the kind words! We appropriate the likes and comments everyone is posting there already! Thanks a million! 
Brett Holden

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Jason's "Jgale here on 2cool" buck before and after. Estimated to score 160 last year and exploded into a 186 missing 6" of brow tine which would have put him about 192...See Jason's full story on the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page.

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## broadonrod

Short rattling on the main road to camp in the rain video plus camp BS on Double Down Deer Feed Facebook. Jimmy " Webb County Buzz here in 2cool " on the camera. 9 bucks in 20 minutes. Miles is making a full video. I'll post it on DD face book ASAP. 
http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=556750044483130&id=390215467803256


----------



## day0082

*really*

were is the best price....
I wont pay 14.99 a bag.. 
and I wont drive to dilly, 
so, I hunt in south tx, make it cheaper or shut up,,,,
any were on 59 to Victoria...
ï€&#8230;ï€&#8230;ï€&#8230;Prasekâ€™s Hillje Smokehouse
14.99 a bag way to high..
at 15 a bag needs to turn a 4 into a 10 pointer and add 100lbs.. 
so, why not just feed cows and get more for the pound... just tired of the talk..


----------



## old 37

day0082 said:


> were is the best price....
> I wont pay 14.99 a bag..
> and I wont drive to dilly,
> so, I hunt in south tx, make it cheaper or shut up,,,,
> any were on 59 to Victoria...
> ï€&#8230;ï€&#8230;ï€&#8230;Prasekâ€™s Hillje Smokehouse
> 14.99 a bag way to high..
> at 15 a bag needs to turn a 4 into a 10 pointer and add 100lbs..
> so, why not just feed cows and get more for the pound... just tired of the talk..


Then, quit hunting and buy a ranch for your cattle. Easy solution.


----------



## buckbuddy

His avatar must be is "IQ"!!


----------



## Sight Cast

I want this thread to be at the top all summer into next year.


----------



## Chadatk727

Did he ever post a picture of the deer that Monica was after? I'm dying to see how big that monster was.


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Deer Feed now available on I-10 in Seguin Texas at DND Texas Outfitters! 
We are filling feeders again Sunday at the ranch!


----------

